# ~~~~~November Sparklers 2010~~~~



## rowleypolie

to access the 2nd tri thread : https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/314785-november-sparkler-2010-a.html


November Due Dates
dates TBD


1
Murphy98
PeaceLoveBaby
Stargirl69
jkbmah
vndeb
imapepper
upsybetsy
Mini Ginge
mommymillard
LollieK
ShanandBoc

2
Autumnbabe
Captainj1
jojoD
Mrs. October
Marie1337
vesna_mk
mommaof3
weezyweu

3
AKP
redberry3
J-DEPP
MrsNovBaby
MissDee-89
ssmith1503
vaniilla

4
Novemberbabe
gingerbaby4us
Darlah
blkhairbeauty
Trying4ababy
snoopchick82

5 Bonfire Day (UK)
flimsey
ewok111
jennyellen13
Cocobelle
wantingmore
MaybeMomSarah
rabab780
Mrs R :happydance: It's Twins!
lolpants
Lydiarose
divershona

6
Rowleypolie
BeachPrincess
chocolate
:hugs:MrsWez:angel:
litbetloo
jogami
Stacey01
Blu10
:hugs:Razcox :angel:
missamoo
shyfox1988

7
Mrschoochoo
sparky32
Diggydog
:hugs:SunnySkies:angel:
lauralou82
mummyconfused
Catticus
Effalump
floridamom
quaizer
Midnight_Moon

8
:hugs:carla1234:angel:
makeithappen
SBHB#3
izziebelle:happydance: It's Twins!
mamagreenbean
mommy2baby2
fairygirl

9
savingme
KandG82
Espresso
OneProudMommy
DreaminOfBaby
you&me
sjb1985
sophie c
bubbywings

10
fuzzylu
Branigan
SilasLove
octoberbabe
Eskimobabys
kizzy26
pichi
anna matronic
babiigaeta

11
pixiepower
barasti
:hugs:meow951:angel:
mamashakesit
Marlarky
LPF
hinkybinky
emmi26
k1w1 baby
Wants2bmummy
devonangel

12
twingletons
Kaesen_Jade
nicegirl22
mommydrgnfly

13
Mei190
GossipGirly
babyblue_eyes
sweetthang24
sarafused
louise1608

14
CedarWood
Kaede351
chella
Naturalmystic
:hugs:2016:angel:
dawnethan
EverythingXd
laura.x.x
:hugs:towngal:angel:
youngmum2b

15
:hugs:NewMoon:angel:
kizzykat
emmyloo
sue247
petalhead
pixydust
Kitten-B
babybear

16
TySonNMe
:hugs:kittykat79:angel:
Mummylou23
Dragonfly
:hugs:sherlock:angel:
pinklizzy

17
mightyjoe
Chatterbox84

18
Worrisome
:hugs: chimpette :angel:
maybe_baby
SwissMiss
Millana
:hugs: maggsy11 :angel:
redhairedlady

19
Spera
Kerry.
bushtwins (proud father) :happydance: It's Twins!
20
Lucy_lu_84
ruthyni
:hugs: Boothh :angel:
Betheney
:hugs:ablacketer:angel:
keava
Jacqui Lou

21
Missi
TTCinLA
Cookie1979
janelouise
turning30
Mum2BeJodi

22
wheatsmall
elley_baby248
amiemoses
Tulip
newbie
XxgemzxX
ItsMagic
lisa4
Mumtobe1985

23
emlouxx
Happyhayley
Doublemalibu
Multistorey
saml1

24
wifenmom
:hugs:ornahayes:angel:
bankiebabe
scicraft

25 Happy Thanksgiving (USA)
xwantababyx
waiting....
poppysgirl3
Bambi1985
marinewife101

26 
:hugs: mushmouth:angel:
kat08
MrsBump1
caz101

27
babyfan82
:hugs:Jo_banana:angel:
Megg33k
jstarr
Lolly W

28
BoBo
emmajayne
kat117
Ginger1

29
swangirl
Just1Please
Lenka

30
:hugs:AshleyNichole:angel:
MrsBod
Wantabean
ladymilly
Claireyh
majm1241​
signatures: (to use remove spaces before and after word img)

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69259&d=1268726055

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69259&d=1268726055[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69472&d=1268778819

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69472&d=1268778819[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69470&d=1268778771

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69470&d=1268778771[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69478&stc=1&d=1268779494

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=69478&stc=1&d=1268779494[/img]


----------



## becs0375

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I'm in! :D


----------



## rowleypolie

Congrats!!! what day beach princess?


----------



## Autumnbabe

Can I join? - totally new to bnb. Just got my :bfp: today!! due date 3rd Nov I think but tbc. 

Still in shock a bit as it was our first month trying - V excited and happy tho. Congrats Rowlypollie too!! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Oooh, count me in, please! Was hoping someone would start one soon ;-)
I'm due a bonfire baby so 5th November.
Got my :bfp: last Saturday so at 9dpo - well weirded out, but slowly getting used to the idea...


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! Congrats girls


----------



## Murphy98

I'm in too! Our due date is November 1st, 2010 - wow! Its still totally surreal :happydance:

Sticky beans to everyone! 

:hug:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated :happydance:


----------



## lauraperrysan

wow November babies already, congrats ladies xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just hijacking!!!..........Congratulations to all you November ladies. xx


----------



## Autumnbabe

Are you girls going to book doctors appointments straight away? Not sure how it all works ! :shrug:


----------



## rowleypolie

Autumnbabe said:


> Are you girls going to book doctors appointments straight away? Not sure how it all works ! :shrug:

Actually i am planning on going to the clinic tomorrow to get the pregnancy confirmed but then they wont do the first appointment until 6-8 weeks. Although my doc said once its confirmed i can call and have an early scan because of my M/C last time. Plus i only have like 12 prenatals left because i never stopped taking them!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Thanks Rowley. How do they confirm then - just a pee test? I have just phoned and booked appt for Monday evening too, but was wondering if it was too early as they won't really do anything.

Really sorry to hear about your m/c . Here's hoping to a h&h 9 months for all us Nov turkey's!


----------



## rowleypolie

They will do a pee test first and if my numbers are low (because i am only 3 +5) they may need to do bloods. they dont really do much for us this early except give prenatals and a nutrition handbook. The real appointments are for a month from now!!


----------



## Autumnbabe

thanks for the advice & good luck for tomorrow, hopefully it will just be a poas.
I'd better go now and get some work done!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My due date is Nov 1st..barely made it :D hehe


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations girls! And good luck everyone for a H&H 9 months.

my due date is 31 October based on ovulation date but 2 November based on first day of last cycle....can i be greedy and join both threads?!!!

:haha:


----------



## 3boys

just wanted to say congrats to all november mommys!


----------



## Becky10

Congrats November Mummys!

Autumnbabe, the doctor probably wont do anything, but say congratulations and give you a few sheets and a book at most in the UK. They just send off for your scan appointment and tell you to book an appointment with the midwife at 8-10weeks to book in. My doc says they don't do pregnancy tests anymore to confirm as the one's in the shop are good enough! Congrats and h&h 9 months.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Autumnbabe said:


> Are you girls going to book doctors appointments straight away? Not sure how it all works ! :shrug:

Hiya,

I had a blood test to confirm pregnancy and then my first proper prenatal appt will be March 24th when I'm 8 wks and a few days. They normally don't want to see you until you've missed 2 periods, just to be safe. Good luck hun!

:happydance: November babies!


----------



## Novemberbabe

Me Too! Hence the user name....I'm due 4th November x


----------



## Mrschoochoo

I am due November 7th. Still so so early and new :) Valentines day was lucky for us!!


----------



## petitpas

Autumnbabe,
In the UK things happen much later. You usually don't get to see a midwife until you're about 12w. You should, however, still go to your GP and tell them you are pregnant so they can log it on the system and put you in touch with the midwifery team. Here where I live, the midwives lead everything. In some parts of the country the GPs still care for pregnancies. You'll have to see.
They won't do any tests whatsoever, though. Not even a POAS! If you tell them you had a :bfp: they'll just take your word for it... Strange!
(I am old and wise as I went to my GP yesterday)
Btw, I only have an appointment already because I have some medical history they need to take a look at and will need some extra care. Doc wouldn't get involved though so I sorted this with the midwife team myself.


----------



## Mrs_N

I was just thinking a couple of ays ago it was about time for november mummies to start showing up! congrats ladies :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

I got my :bfp: today can you put me down for 10 please :dust: it feels so far away! I hope all our beanies stick :dust:


----------



## mamagreenbean

congrats everyone!:yipee: :wohoo:

im really really hoping to join you in a few days! :witch: is due on the 28th.. send me some :dust: please!


----------



## WantaBelly

I can't believe its time for November babies already......... Congratulations everyone!!! ;)


----------



## stargirl69

I'm due 1st November. Doc. said 26th October but I ovulated late so when I get my dating scan I know they will say Novemeber.


----------



## Sparkly

Hi November Mummies

I got my :bfp: yesterday, and i'm due a bonfire baby :happydance: So that's 5th November

xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

Just went to the lab for bloods. they dont call results though so i have to go back so i can get it confirmed and get my prescription for prenatals!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Wow congrats to everyone!!!

Cannot believe there is a November babies thread already lol -seems just a minute a go I was joining first tri, and joining a July babies thread lol..

Enjoy it ladies, H&H pregnancies to everyone, hope the ms doesn't get anyone too bad. xx


----------



## elixir

OMG nov babies already!!time sure is sflying. lots and lots of luck ur way:thumbup:


----------



## savingme

im due november 9th.


----------



## ~chipper~

Congratulation so all you ladies due in November!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Now, November needs to hurry up! lol :D


----------



## weezyweu

I'm new on here but am soooo excited, got a very faint BFP today, means due 4th November. Bit scared too though have had 2 miscarriages so fingers crossed:happydance:


----------



## petitpas

weezyweu said:


> I'm new on here but am soooo excited, got a very faint BFP today, means due 4th November. Bit scared too though have had 2 miscarriages so fingers crossed:happydance:

Fxfxfxfx for you and everyone on here - may our beanies all stick to us like glue!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! congrats everyone! 

got my results..Positive! i already knew that and set up appointment for 19 march


----------



## claire911

Hello girls! Got my :bfp: Wed and my due date is 2nd Nov :happydance:

Got an early scan for the 20th March :happydance::happydance:


----------



## BeachPrincess

rowleypolie said:


> Congrats!!! what day beach princess?

We don't have one from the doctor yet... Mydays.com says Nov.6! I will go with the 6th for now!!


Congrats, ladies!!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! 

starting to freak out because my last pregnancy ended in MC...of course every pain is anlyzed and i dont want to over exert myslef...i just want a healthy baby!

thought of some names 
girl: phoebe madison
Boy: ethan brooks


----------



## petitpas

Wow, you're quick, rowley!

Like the name Phoebe, too. But can't use it since I've already given it to my cat - darn! :rofl:


----------



## FierceAngel

wow november mummies

congrats girlies have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## jojoD

Havent got a date from the Doctor yet but if I count 40 weeks from my LMP my due date is Tuesday 2nd November 2010!!!! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

rowleypolie said:


> updated!
> 
> starting to freak out because my last pregnancy ended in MC...of course every pain is anlyzed and i dont want to over exert myslef...i just want a healthy baby!
> 
> thought of some names
> girl: phoebe madison
> Boy: ethan brooks

those names are really cute :)

I'm starting to freak out too :( I've been having a few stomach cramps which everyone is telling me is normal, but since af is not due for a few more days I'm worrying so much! I have never gotten a bfp before so I have nothing to compare it to :( I got nearly no sleep last night I just felt too sick with worry :(


----------



## Autumnbabe

Congrats to other Nov gals joining and thanks for the advice everyone. Really helpful. didn't know if I was booking too soon but will just go along to let them know and get the midwife details! Very lucky as my surgery is a 2 minute walk away. My other half's mum is over from france on Sunday so he wants to take the opportunity to tell her the news - think i may have to go get another test today to make sure something is still going on in there!!? ::thumbup:


----------



## Autumnbabe

[email protected] Rowley - Pheobe is on my list ! Really lovely name, good choice.


----------



## Sparkly

rowleypolie said:


> updated!
> 
> starting to freak out because my last pregnancy ended in MC...of course every pain is anlyzed and i dont want to over exert myslef...i just want a healthy baby!
> 
> thought of some names
> girl: phoebe madison
> Boy: ethan brooks


They are both lovely names :)


----------



## flimsey

Can you add my I am due the 5th of Nov

Cant wait 

Lx


----------



## chocolate

Hiya, 
can you add me please, Im 6th November too!!

I have recently had a miscarriage so I have an NHS scan booked at 7 weeks, midwife booking in at 8 weeks, private scan at 9 weeks, and then hopefully the standard nhs ones at 11 weeks and also 20 weeks, but I may book a private in between those too!
Hopefully those scans will me some reassurance for a day or 2!

My symptoms are: occassional aches in womb area, shortness of breath, and sore boobs!


----------



## petitpas

Chocolate,
Shortness of breath is not a good thing. You should go to your doc and get that checked out!


----------



## vaniilla

I think we should have a signature for november :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We should! :D


----------



## ewok111

hi all, got my BFP after 13months ttc and one mmc at 13weeks, im so excited but very very anxious. my fellow ladies who are pregnant after loosing a baby are u feeling really anxious? how are u dealing with it, im kind of freaking out as i know im not strong enough to go through it again. Im due on 5th november, bonfire night woop woop. how's everyone's symptoms so far. I just have sore boobs and a bit of tiredness at the mo, nothing major. part of me wants to have every symptom going just so this feels real! congrats on all your bfp's, so exciting.


----------



## ThatGirl

congrats


----------



## fifie123

OMG as if november thread is here!


----------



## samface182

november babies :O
wow, lol.


----------



## carla1234

I got a BFP today!! Accourding to my cycle my due date is November 8, 2010.

I am so excited, nervous....emotions have been everywhere today!

This was our first month trying so I didn't expect it to happen yet...... but it has!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! 

sorry i havent been near a computer today they did an evacuation of sorts because the earthquake in Chile was supposed to send a Tsunami our way!!! I was in tears! but all is well we didnt even get any nice waves because of it! hahaha

I totally agree we need a siggy...does everyone still like the name Turkeys because it doesnt have to stay that if anyone has a cute name for our group!

looked through all the baby pics and videos from DD and now i am soooo emotional! i just hope this is a healthy 9 months!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So glad to hear the tsunami warning was just that..a warning! I was worried about Hawaii, when I saw it on Yahoo news. It's so very sad about the earthquake :( Gah.

I'm too emotional lol.


----------



## rowleypolie

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> So glad to hear the tsunami warning was just that..a warning! I was worried about Hawaii, when I saw it on Yahoo news. It's so very sad about the earthquake :( Gah.
> 
> I'm too emotional lol.

oh I know! i was so emotional i almost told the ladies at my church because thats where i was supposed to evacuate to! Luckily I had a friend that lives high on one of the mountainsides invite us over so i still havent let the cat out of the bag! Talked to my parents like 20 times today and i was good! never mentioned it to them!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You have amazing willpower! I couldn't hold the news in for a single day. lol


----------



## AKP

Hi, can I join please?! If I have my dates right I am due on 3rd november! yay! BIG congrats everyone! x x


----------



## Sparkly

carla1234 said:


> I got a BFP today!! Accourding to my cycle my due date is November 8, 2010.
> 
> I am so excited, nervous....emotions have been everywhere today!
> 
> This was our first month trying so I didn't expect it to happen yet...... but it has!

This is exactly what happened to me, i made the incorrect assumption, that it would probably take quite some time to get me preggie......how wrong was I??? It worked the first month!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## carla1234

Sparkly said:


> carla1234 said:
> 
> 
> I got a BFP today!! Accourding to my cycle my due date is November 8, 2010.
> 
> I am so excited, nervous....emotions have been everywhere today!
> 
> This was our first month trying so I didn't expect it to happen yet...... but it has!
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me, i made the incorrect assumption, that it would probably take quite some time to get me preggie......how wrong was I??? It worked the first month!!!!!!:dance:Click to expand...

I know!! I took a cb digital this morning and got pregnant 1-2 weeks!! Now it feels real..... And it hit hubby today when he seen it on the digital!


----------



## pink_bow

Im so hoping that I get to join you girls soon!
If I do get my :bfp: this month I'd be due on 28th nov, 2 days before my bday lol xx


----------



## sparky32

Just got my BFP after over 5 years of trying!! Please put ne in for the 7th nov, still in total shock. Conratulations everyone xx


----------



## ewok111

wow sparky that amazing, congratulations. We have had 13months ttc and it feels like a lifetime so for you this must be the most amazing feeling in the world. Good luck to you, have a happy and healthy 9 months. x


----------



## carla1234

That's awesome Sparky!! Congratulations!!


----------



## carla1234

I just noticed my clear blue digi is different... it has the french on it as well. That's Canada for ya!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hi Ladies! Put me down for November 13. Haven't gotten an ultrasound yet though to get an exact date. My fertility friend says based on Ovulation it's Nov 5, but every Due Date calculator says Nov 11-13 

Hooray! :baby:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

congrats ladies! cant believe how many :bfp: we have so far! more to come I am sure!


----------



## Sparkly

sparky32 said:


> Just got my BFP after over 5 years of trying!! Please put ne in for the 7th nov, still in total shock. Conratulations everyone xx

Congratulations sparky, what lovely news :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

carla1234 said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carla1234 said:
> 
> 
> I got a BFP today!! Accourding to my cycle my due date is November 8, 2010.
> 
> I am so excited, nervous....emotions have been everywhere today!
> 
> This was our first month trying so I didn't expect it to happen yet...... but it has!
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me, i made the incorrect assumption, that it would probably take quite some time to get me preggie......how wrong was I??? It worked the first month!!!!!!:dance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!! I took a cb digital this morning and got pregnant 1-2 weeks!! Now it feels real..... And it hit hubby today when he seen it on the digital!Click to expand...

My DH cried when he read the words.....aww! :cry:


----------



## Diggydog

hello!

I got my :bfp: today. Could you put me down on the 7th Nov please! 

Congrats to everyone's :bfp: 

xx


----------



## Sparkly

congrats Diggydog x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats everyone :D I'm soooooooo excited :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

me too :) I can't wait for the weeks to go by, I'm still waiting on someone to make us a signature! lol rowleypolie where is that sig :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

vaniilla said:


> me too :) I can't wait for the weeks to go by, I'm still waiting on someone to make us a signature! lol rowleypolie where is that sig :happydance:

hahaha I nominate you to make one! i dont think i have good enough skills :)

Updated!


----------



## pixiepower

Morning ladies, please can i join? Started getting faint BFP on Friday at 8dpo and then got a nice FRER one last night so am feeling confident enough to go with it, put me down for Nov 11th please..eeekkkss.
Btw, I'm Claire and this will be my 4th. I have a 10 year old daughter and 2 boys aged 8 and 6, this is the first one for my partner but ssshhh, he doesnt even know yet, I'm processing it for myself for a couple of days first, and as i have had chemicals I want to be sure AF date is gone before i tell him and cause upset. However the lines i am getting are so much better than the other ones i have had.
Congrats to all the other ladies xx


----------



## vaniilla

welcome to first tri pixiepower :)


----------



## Sparkly

Congrats pixiepower x


----------



## jkbmah

hi all, by my calculations, last period started n 24th Jan - which gives me a due date of 1st Nov!! - not had anything confirmed by docs yet. hoping its not chemical......


----------



## carla1234

How is everyone doing? Any new symptoms?

I am feeling fine except feeling a little queasy but not actually sick yet.

I definetly am urinating a lot more.

Called my doc to make an appt (I have some other things to discuss as well and I was going to make an appt anyways).


----------



## petitpas

Wow sparky - so pleased for you! Congratulations!!! :hugs:

Had my first midwife appointment today! Not a proper booking in (that's in two weeks time), but just put me on the system and started things so that I can see a consultant etc. as I had a few medical problems. Loads of forms, basically, and I have an appointment for a scan 28th April. :happydance:

Oh, is anyone else having the weirdest dreams about babies?


----------



## rowleypolie

carla1234 said:


> How is everyone doing? Any new symptoms?
> 
> I am feeling fine except feeling a little queasy but not actually sick yet.
> 
> I definetly am urinating a lot more.
> 
> Called my doc to make an appt (I have some other things to discuss as well and I was going to make an appt anyways).

new symptoms...
queasy stomach
very tired
boobs hurt! hahaha

updated!


----------



## SunnySkies

Hello! :wave: Can I please join? Got my bfp on Saturday, not sure of the exact due date but I've calculated Nov. 7th. Hoping this one sticks, we had a mc just over a year ago.
Can't wait to meet you all!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Just got back from my docs appointment - she was so lovely and v thorough too! I think she was glad i ended her day in a positive way rather than coughing on her. Just got to wait for midwife to call now with all other info and to get screening test booked in between 11-13 weeks. I think i might have to tell a few people before then tho!
Only symptom really is tiredness.
Congrats new ladies!


----------



## vaniilla

welcome to first tri sunnyskies :hugs: 

my symptoms today are feeling really sick at the smell of casserole, not sure if that's a symptom but I was retching at the smell of beef casserole

I've been having killer boobs all day again

I've been getting af cramps on off

and I feel like I'm about to drop off but its only 8:30 

Thats me updated :)


----------



## MrsWez

I got my :bfp: yesterday and have a EDD of November 6th. I'm feeling okay. So far I've been really tired, headaches, sore BBS, peeing constantly and HUNGRY.


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

totally poas again today because i started worrying that this might just be a chemical pregnancy....i had a MC in sept so i worry about every little thing! but the lines are much darker than when i tested a few days ago and af would have been due today! so i guess my worry is over! i need to take a decent pic of a test for the baby book!

dh said i need to try to connect with the baby because i am trying not to...anyone else feel this way after a MC?


----------



## SunnySkies

rowleypolie, I know the feeling. I was wild with excitement the first time, but with this one I'm quite a bit more cautious and afraid that it will end in mc again. DH and I had a nice talk about it last night and I feel somewhat better :)


----------



## rowleypolie

SunnySkies said:


> rowleypolie, I know the feeling. I was wild with excitement the first time, but with this one I'm quite a bit more cautious and afraid that it will end in mc again. DH and I had a nice talk about it last night and I feel somewhat better :)

i am also being extra cautious! havent been swimming in a few weeks...we live in hawaii and i usually take DD every week! havent been to the gym to workout, havent done a ton of bding. kind of being lazy so i dont hurt the little bean....been watching a bunch of baby shows :haha:


----------



## pixiepower

hey roliepolie,
just wanted to send you some :hugs: I've had a couple of chemicals and a still birth, I promised i wouldnt test early and of course I have:dohh:. and i will panic until af date passes no doubt. But i wanted to say that on the up side i have had 3 beautiful children and you have your gorgeous DD, so we know our bodies do work how they are supposed to. Lots of PMA for you honey, those lines are doing what they are supposed to, as our mine. Dont be afraid to swim or do what you normally do, your body is used to the exercise and it may even help you to relax. The bonding will come in its own time, the first scan is always a biggie.
more :hugs: and we will see those gorgeous bundles come November xx


----------



## pixiepower

wanted to say as well welcome to all the new moms to be, looking forward to getting to know all of you xx


----------



## Sparkly

Welcome to the new ladies, and congrats on your :bfp:

new symptoms are, overwhelming tiredness for the last couple of days, and I keep weeping!! For no reason whatsoever!! my sense of smell is so heightened, especially in the mornings, that when I was sorting laundry earlier, the smell of the washing powder turned my stomach!

I'm being cautious too, because of my age (39) I have stopped exercising(apart from going on walks) do no heavy lifting, take regular rests laying down, and am getting my wonderful DH and DS to help with the housework and cooking. Also the bding is on hold until I'm 12 weeks, thankfully I have a lovely DH who doesn't mind a jot, as long as bean and I are okay :)


----------



## mazee71

Hi ladies

Can I be added to the 9th please - hopefully won't be anything like its brother and be a fortnight late :)


----------



## claire911

Just wanted to say hello to all the new :bfp: 

I was feeling fine but started to feel green and get to know my toilet abit more intimately yesterday, nice! 

:hugs:


----------



## petitpas

claire911 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to all the new :bfp:
> 
> I was feeling fine but started to feel green and get to know my toilet abit more intimately yesterday, nice!
> 
> :hugs:

Oh no! I thought we had at least a couple of weeks before all of that started...:dohh:


----------



## chocolate

petitpas said:


> claire911 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say hello to all the new :bfp:
> 
> I was feeling fine but started to feel green and get to know my toilet abit more intimately yesterday, nice!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Oh no! I thought we had at least a couple of weeks before all of that started...:dohh:Click to expand...

Do you know the relief I felt when I read that!!

I know I didnt feel sick with ds till about 8 weeks, but I just kept wondering why I wasnt feeling sick yet and wanted too lol! So thanks for that


----------



## CedarWood

Hi all:flower:

May I tenatively put my foot inside the door. I am being cautiously optimistic. I took a hpt today 9-10 dpo - very faint line - will get a beta tomorow. I think my estimated due date is Nov 14. Decided to pop over to the preg side to try to make it feel more real:boat:
Signs of pregnancy so far:
-Lots of twinges/pain/feeling of fullness in lower abds
-Yellowish and increased cm
-tired but could be from prog sups
-today I feel kinda:cold: cold - anyone else feel like that?
-loose stools
-hungry


----------



## ewok111

congrats to all the new bfp's, still the same symptoms for me today slightly sore boobs, much more sore when i take my bra off at night! Tiredness, emotional, told my boss i was pregnant this am and i then burst into tears in front of her, how embarasing! She thought i wasn't happy that i was pregnant, so she seemed a bit confused when I told her i was over the moon lol!! oh one more symptom, huuuuuuunger pains, even just an hour after eating! Think its our bodies way of stocking up before all the morning sickness starts, so im going to make the most of it! How is everyone today, any more symptoms to report?


----------



## chocolate

ewok111 said:


> congrats to all the new bfp's, still the same symptoms for me today slightly sore boobs, much more sore when i take my bra off at night! Tiredness, emotional, told my boss i was pregnant this am and i then burst into tears in front of her, how embarasing! She thought i wasn't happy that i was pregnant, so she seemed a bit confused when I told her i was over the moon lol!! oh one more symptom, huuuuuuunger pains, even just an hour after eating! Think its our bodies way of stocking up before all the morning sickness starts, so im going to make the most of it! How is everyone today, any more symptoms to report?

Hoe your boss was happy for you!
Your poor boss lol she didnt know how to react lol!
Yay for the hunger, Im constantly thinking of what to eat next today, but Im not hungry so probably just being a pig lol!


----------



## pixiepower

hi ladies, and :hugs: to today's new ones!

Is anyone else having an emotional day? I just feel on the verge of tears today, it started by watching the birthing programmes on discovery health, then i did another hpt and the line was fainter than yesterday so I am having a mini wobble, even though a second line is a line, and af isnt even due till thursday so i dont know what I'm complaining about and i have 9 + in front of me anyway:wacko:, I am missing my OH even though hes only at work and does that every day, i just feel totally emotional.
On top of which i lost my voice on saturday and it shows no signs of returning:nope: Why cant i just be happy and relaxed about everything? aahh...

hope you are all having a better day xx


----------



## redberry3

Hi! I am due the third of november....can I join?


----------



## carla1234

It still has not sunk in for me yet. I have a head cold so I feel like crap all over now. 

It hits me at random times and I ant stop smiling when I realize I'm pregnant! 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## redberry3

i keep feeling the same carla!

I am like ..."maybe I should go and take another test" but I have taken 2 :rofl: I think they are right....and I feel cruddy!


----------



## Autumnbabe

I have taken 4 now!
Pixie power - I had one fainter line with fmu than i did with an evening one 2 days before so i know what you mean - i think it depends on amount of wee soaked up as well as the first time i dipped it in a pot and the second one was mid-stream so I don't think we need to worry - a line is a line, and i have had a darker one again since.


----------



## redberry3

with my first pregnancy I took 4 tests in one day. :rofl:

with this one I took 3 and got a neg and then waited a few days did a 4th got a light line and then the next day did a clearblue easy digital and confirmed it.

A + is a + :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls.....can you put me down for the 8th!

nervous & excited all at once! hope it is a happy & healthy nine months!!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

sorry i have a busy day planned...i will try to touch base again at the end of the day!


----------



## rowleypolie

okay things ended up fizzling...which is good i am too tired for a busy day! :haha: starting to get more and more queasy when i eat... talked with my girl friends about birth option at the hospital here and i guess they have tubs and birth balls and a midwife program...i have to apply for it and be accepted though so i am a little nervous!


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I am due november 4th! I am very excited to share the next 8 months with you wonderful ladies!


----------



## J-DEPP

Hey, saw your post, I used the same test and it's still sitting on the bathroom counter. We're due Nov. 3rd too. Congrats! :happydance:




Autumnbabe said:


> Can I join? - totally new to bnb. Just got
> my :bfp: today!! due date 3rd Nov I think but tbc.
> 
> Still in shock a bit as it was our first month trying - V excited and happy tho. Congrats Rowlypollie too!! :happydance:


----------



## StonesWife

I just wanted to pop in and say congrats to all you girlies! I'm due in October but its so nice to see November babies already!!! Hope all you girls have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Murphy98

Congrats to all you new November moms-to-be :happydance:

Sparky - special congrats to you after 5 years of TTC - Whew! :hugs:


----------



## claire911

redberry3 said:


> i keep feeling the same carla!
> 
> I am like ..."maybe I should go and take another test" but I have taken 2 :rofl: I think they are right....and I feel cruddy!

I think I have done 6 tests! 4 IC's, one Superdrug and one Clear Blue....did one this morning even, I'm still pregnant :haha:


----------



## jennyellen13

hey can you put me down please, think im due on thr 5th :)


----------



## buttercup3

I made a couple signatures for you ladies to use. :happydance:

I'm in my 2WW hopefully I'll be joining you in 10 days!

I don't really know what to do with the leaves one - so let me know if you have any ideas - I just wanted to make the word up with leaves then that took so long I didn't know what to do after!

Let me know if you have any other ideas!

xx
 



Attached Files:







November Leaves.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 74









November Sparkles.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 2,736









November Turkeys.jpg
File size: 54.7 KB
Views: 74


----------



## vaniilla

those are great buttercup :)


----------



## litbetloo

me me me!!
I'm due 6th November!
Add me to the list please!


----------



## jogami

Hi Rowley :)

Thanks for starting this forum!

I'm due 6 November ~ please count me in!!

Hope we get to all share all our joys, experiences and concerns together

~ Wishing you all a safe and happy 9 months til we meet our precious babies ~


----------



## buttercup3

I had a wee play about with the leaves one and put on some other text.

I like the Remember one for the baby brain!

xx
 



Attached Files:







November Due.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 14,644









November Turkeys2.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 512


----------



## MrsWez

Good Luck Ladies, I lost the little bean last night. :cry: Hopefully it will happen again soon and will result in a baby.


----------



## philly1982

Wow, november babies already! Wonderful!!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months girls. This site is great for advice and support! xxx


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: I'm really sorry for your loss hun, I hope you get your bfp soon


----------



## Darlah

Add me on the 4th please!:happydance:


----------



## SBHB#3

Hello! I am due Nov. 8th!


----------



## redberry3

morning girls! How is everyone feeling?

Me...not so good! :sick:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hey j-Depp - Congrats too!

Love the leafy November sig buttercup - how do I get it?? :thumbup:


----------



## buttercup3

Here is what you need Autumnbabe, Sorry I should have posted this! Just remove the spaces between the [ img ] when you copy and paste it into your signature!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66251&d=1267623580

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66251&d=1267623580[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66255&d=1267626346

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66255&d=1267626346[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66256&d=1267626371

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66256&d=1267626371[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66252&d=1267623748

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66252&d=1267623748[/img]

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66253&d=1267623755:

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66253&d=1267623755[/img]

xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

a big :hugs: out to Mrs Wez! I am so sorry hun!

Buttercup:
I love the new signatures! thanks! hope to see you in here soon! when do you get to test??


----------



## sparky32

Big hugs to Mrs Wez, so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## pichi

new november turkey here haha! that sounds so silly. im sure i'm going to be looking like a wee stuffed turkey come 9 months haha


----------



## buttercup3

rowleypolie said:


> Buttercup:
> I love the new signatures! thanks! hope to see you in here soon! when do you get to test??

AF is due 14th and I'll probably test around then! It's only my first month TTC but I have my fingers crossed that I'll join you ladies! I will be due around 21st November if I am. I swear I feel every twinge my body is making at the moment I'm awfully optimistic! :flower:


----------



## rowleypolie

pichi said:


> new november turkey here haha! that sounds so silly. im sure i'm going to be looking like a wee stuffed turkey come 9 months haha

congrats! what day should i put you down for?

we found a baby book that i love and the design is a sweet pea. I think its meant for a boy but the pattern would work for either sex! So that made DH nickname the baby already as our little sweet pea!


----------



## carla1234

buttercup3 said:


> I had a wee play about with the leaves one and put on some other text.
> 
> I like the Remember one for the baby brain!
> 
> xx


Thanks!!


----------



## carla1234

Hope everyone is doing well! Its funny for me to see November Turkeys... lol... our thanksgiving is in October so its different for me.

I am feeling like crap today. I am just exhausted, so drained! I just want to sleep.

Also I have been so emotional all day, I can start crying on the spot and this is very different for me. I know this will probably continue throughout...lol


----------



## pixiepower

Mrs Wez, i am so sorry to hear that and lots of babydust that you get back to 1st tri soon:hugs:

Buttercup, thankyou for the awesome november graphics, such a nice thing to do, have gladly pasted it to my sig. And tons of babydust for you, really hope you can join us soon x

Welcome to all the new November turkeys for today, we are getting a really good size now, well ok, not bump wise, but you know what i mean:haha:

Carla, poor you! I was a teary mess yesterday and still am if i watch any soppy tv. hope you get some sleep. as for the tears i say bulk buy the kleenex and embrace them, a good cry is a great stress reliever sometimes, for me anyway.:hugs:

I'm feeling ok today, tired yes, achy boobs yes, but otherwise ok. Slightly nervous as af is officially due tomorrow so will breathe a sigh of relief once i get to friday! testing early is a curse really.
I still havent told the OH as i want to get through the weekend, make doubly extra sure and then will sit him down monday night, eeeks!


----------



## mamagreenbean

my af is 4 days late now, but im waiting for my IC's to get here in the mail.. so until then im just lurking! i would be due nov.9th if i am.


----------



## rowleypolie

mamagreenbean said:


> my af is 4 days late now, but im waiting for my IC's to get here in the mail.. so until then im just lurking! i would be due nov.9th if i am.

how exciting! cant wait to hear either way! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. October

Hi ladies - I'd love to join this group. I am 5 weeks along and according to the doc due on November 2nd. I'll be going in for gestational dating next Friday and hopefully I'll know FOR SURE how far along I am. Looking forward to sharing this journey with all of you!!


----------



## Sparkly

Welcome to all the new ladies, and congrats on your :bfp:

There's getting quite a few of us now.....how exciting :)

I have my first doctor's appointment today..yey! So of course I woke extra, extra early to take 3 more pregnancy tests.........:blush:.......ahem!.....Well you can never be too sure:blush::winkwink: and sure enough, the digital now says 2-3 weeks, and the frer line is darker than the test line!!!.....I was just checking. :wohoo:


----------



## rowleypolie

bought the first thing for baby today! I know its SOOO early! but i was in the maternity store and they had nursing covers 20% off so I couldnt resist! I nursed dd for 12 months and the cover is very important!!

anyone else buy anything yet?


----------



## Sparkly

I've bought a little teddy bear, that's all so far!! but I am doing lots of window shopping, as it's been 16 years since my last baby, I need everything!! I'm planning on buying a new digital camera today, with a video function on it, as it's on sale, it's not a baby item but it is for the baby if you see what i mean :)


----------



## makeithappen

got my sig updated buttercup! thanks i love it :happydance: happydance: :happydance: happydance: :happydance: happydance: :happydance: happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

Sparkly said:


> I've bought a little teddy bear, that's all so far!! but I am doing lots of window shopping, as it's been 16 years since my last baby, I need everything!! I'm planning on buying a new digital camera today, with a video function on it, as it's on sale, it's not a baby item but it is for the baby if you see what i mean :)

we bought a camera when dd was a week or so old...i realized our old camera wasnt cutting it and i wanted to take a million pics! 

on a totally different subject- i am a very happy mommy today because dd slept in her big girl bed for the first time since we gave up on it a few months ago! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

hey everyone :) I went to see my doctor yesterday and she said I have to wait for a letter from the midwife to arrange the booking in appt, how long did everyone wait to hear back? I'm just too impatient! I want a date to look forward to :blush:


----------



## claire911

buttercup3 said:


> I had a wee play about with the leaves one and put on some other text.
> 
> I like the Remember one for the baby brain!
> 
> xx

Those are fab! How do I get the remember remember one?! I'm always perplexed with these siggies!! x


----------



## claire911

vaniilla - Im the same! Had doc app last week and she said I should hear from the mid-wife by the time I'm 8 weeks and if I dont to ring the docs, grrrrr!


----------



## buttercup3

claire911 said:


> Those are fab! How do I get the remember remember one?! I'm always perplexed with these siggies!! x

If you copy and paste the code below the picture and remove the spaces from in between the [ img ] then it will work in your signature!

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66255&d=1267626346

[ img ]https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=66255&d=1267626346[/img]

If you need anymore help let me know :flower: xx


----------



## izziebelle

can i join in too please? this is my first pregnancy so could do with the support. Due 8th Nov :) xxxx


----------



## vaniilla

izziebelle said:


> can i join in too please? this is my first pregnancy so could do with the support. Due 8th Nov :) xxxx

welcome to first tri hun :flower::happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

I've had my first doctor appointment this morning, all went well, she confirmed my pregnancy with a urine test, and booked me to see the midwife in 3 weeks time, I'll be 7+4 weeks then!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated...

my medical system will confirm your pregnancy at any point but you cant have your booking appointment until 7 weeks.

do people like november sparkles better as our name? should we have a vote?


----------



## Autumnbabe

Got my sig - thanks Buttercup love it!

Rowley - I like sparkles! Turkey makes me hungry. Speaking of which I think I had my first sickness feeling today - very very mild and went away when i ate biscuits.

Anyone going to get a private early scan? I will only get the screening scan between 11-13 weeks but am too impatient. I also might have to tell work before then... hmmmm?


----------



## jennyellen13

autumn babe, i want a early scan but dont know if i will get one, but then i dont know if that will ease my mind or not lol. think sometimes its better to wait unless your in pain etc xxxxxxxxxxxxx

rowleypolie i prefer sparkles lol although i could eat a turkey dinner now xxxx


----------



## claire911

I like November Sparkles too :)

Autumnbabe - I have a private scan booked for 20th March :wohoo:

Buttercup - gonna try sig now, thanks!!


----------



## rowleypolie

i made a new thread where people can vote for the name they like best and i will change it in 7 days!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Thanks for reply JennyEllen. There is a place that does it not far from where I live for £50.... I know it would just be a blob - but at least i would see there was a blob there. Actually from 6-7weeks they can hear a heartbeat ( I am only 5+1 today so would wait until 7/8 anyway). Oh thinks best to be patient and wait as what will be, will be anyway. I think i will probably wait but its good to know where to get one if i felt like i needed to check things.


----------



## vndeb

Im in too, Nov 1st for me!! Seems so far away!


----------



## Kaede351

Congrats to all the ladies on here! Put me down for the 14th please :D

XxX


----------



## vndeb

count me in too, Nov 1st!


----------



## Sparkly

Hello and welcome to the new ladies, and congrats on your bfp :)

I vote for november sparkles, for obvious reasons :thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated... please remember to vote for your favorite group name!


----------



## carla1234

I picked up a double pack of frer's today. I am going to take one tomorrow morning and one next week before my doc appt. just to make sure the line is getting darker! AF was due today for me, but my cycle usually is between 28-35 days so I don;t have a specific date.


----------



## redberry3

I think this is going to be a huge group! Which is great!!! :thumbup:


----------



## redberry3

carla1234 said:


> I picked up a double pack of frer's today. I am going to take one tomorrow morning and one next week before my doc appt. just to make sure the line is getting darker! AF was due today for me, but my cycle usually is between 28-35 days so I don;t have a specific date.

I keep wanting to take another one, even though I will have spent almost $60 on tests already ... :shock: .....and to boot my doctor today decided to send me for a pee test instead of a blood test to confirm :dohh:

what to do, what to do......:wacko:


----------



## fuzzylu

Oh can I join too? I'm due the 10thbof November if all goes to plan, have early scan booked for 6+1
seams to be quite a few November due dates so far!


----------



## rowleypolie

redberry3 said:


> carla1234 said:
> 
> 
> I picked up a double pack of frer's today. I am going to take one tomorrow morning and one next week before my doc appt. just to make sure the line is getting darker! AF was due today for me, but my cycle usually is between 28-35 days so I don;t have a specific date.
> 
> I keep wanting to take another one, even though I will have spent almost $60 on tests already ... :shock: .....and to boot my doctor today decided to send me for a pee test instead of a blood test to confirm :dohh:
> 
> what to do, what to do......:wacko:Click to expand...

sadly i have been taking tests quite often because i bought a 25 pack of IC and got a positive on the 2nd one! DH is like "I told you so" because he said i wouldnt need 25 tests!


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi everyone!
I am another Novemeber 'Sparkle' (like that name) who is expecting a Bonfire baby 05/11/2010). This will be our second child but there will be a huuuuuuge gap between then as my eldest 'baby' is 19 years old!

Hope to get to know everyone over the coming months x


----------



## Sparkly

Cocobelle said:


> Hi everyone!
> I am another Novemeber 'Sparkle' (like that name) who is expecting a Bonfire baby 05/11/2010). This will be our second child but there will be a huuuuuuge gap between then as my eldest 'baby' is 19 years old!
> 
> Hope to get to know everyone over the coming months x

Welcome, I too am expecting a bonfire baby, I have a large gap as well, my DS will be 17 in May :shrug: and he is over the moon about getting a little bro/sis, although he tells me i'm having a girl!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Hi Sparkly and I am so glad I am not alone at having a huge age gap! It will be like doing it all over again I guess! I was very young when I had our DS and I know I didn't appreciate it at all. I am looking forward to really making the most of it this time!


----------



## Novemberbabe

I'm another one with a big gap, I'm due 4th November and my DS will be almost 9 by that time. I'm quite scared about doing it all again and wonder if I'll have the energy!


----------



## Cocobelle

Novemberbabe said:


> I'm another one with a big gap, I'm due 4th November and my DS will be almost 9 by that time. I'm quite scared about doing it all again and wonder if I'll have the energy!

I must admit I worry that I won't have the energy either! It is very exciting though, like we have a second chance to do it all over again. I am going to be looking forward to the shopping!


----------



## jennyellen13

hey girls with the big age gap between children, just to let you know my mum had my 2 sisters 16 and 18 years after me. she did a fab job too, and my little sisters are so lucky to have my mum and then me and my brother too! xxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Thank you Jenny, that is very reassuring! 

I just want to say that I hope every thing goes really well for you with this pregnancy. I am sure your little girl is looking down on you x


----------



## jennyellen13

Cocobelle said:


> Thank you Jenny, that is very reassuring!
> 
> I just want to say that I hope every thing goes really well for you with this pregnancy. I am sure your little girl is looking down on you x

Thank you, im praying things will be ok this time. xxx


----------



## vaniilla

welcome to all the new members , its so exiting :) I hope you all have sticky beans :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Hey all can i join? Got my :bfp: today and trying not to stress too much as had a MC last time. All being well due on 12/11 :happydance:

Will go and have a look at the names . .


----------



## Kaede351

Hiya razcox, welcome to 1st Tri for real haha :D

Hope you have a duper sticky bean this time!!! :dust:

XxX


----------



## Razcox

I like the Sparklers sig better, but i think thats because I', in the UK and we dont do thanksgiving. Maybe we could have both??


----------



## Sparkly

hi and welcome to the newbies :)

I feel really tired, dizzy and sick today! and I have lots to do, but am still sat on my bed in my pj's!!! also my (.)(.) are v.v. sore especially when i take a deep breath!! weird :shrug: blah!!

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## carla1234

redberry3 said:


> carla1234 said:
> 
> 
> I picked up a double pack of frer's today. I am going to take one tomorrow morning and one next week before my doc appt. just to make sure the line is getting darker! AF was due today for me, but my cycle usually is between 28-35 days so I don;t have a specific date.
> 
> I keep wanting to take another one, even though I will have spent almost $60 on tests already ... :shock: .....and to boot my doctor today decided to send me for a pee test instead of a blood test to confirm :dohh:
> 
> what to do, what to do......:wacko:Click to expand...

My hubby would freak if he knew I picked up another pack of tests. lol. I'm after spending a fortune. 

Took one this morning and got a bfp again. A solid pink line so I'm happy!


----------



## Razcox

I have 2 CB digis i have been saving, will do one on Sunday and then one next week to get that 3+. Also have another FRER i will do tuesday to make sure the line is getting darker. I have some OPKs left as well so i may use them to check the line gets darker.

I think i will relax more when i get past 6 weeks as thats when i had a MC last time, roll on the next 2 weeks!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!


----------



## starlitjones

Hi all,
It's been a short stay, but I'm heading back to TTC. We lost our little one last night at almost 5 weeks. Hoping our third try will be a charm!
Best of luck to you all, have a H&H 9!


----------



## jennyellen13

oh no im so sorry :( x


----------



## Kaede351

I'm soooo so sorry starlitjones :( I hope you get a VERY sticky bean soon! :hugs:

XxX


----------



## sparky32

Huge hugs to you xx


----------



## Sparkly

starlitjones said:


> Hi all,
> It's been a short stay, but I'm heading back to TTC. We lost our little one last night at almost 5 weeks. Hoping our third try will be a charm!
> Best of luck to you all, have a H&H 9!

Oh I'm so sorry hun (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

a big :hugs: to starlitjones I am so sorry hun!


----------



## vaniilla

starlitjones said:


> Hi all,
> It's been a short stay, but I'm heading back to TTC. We lost our little one last night at almost 5 weeks. Hoping our third try will be a charm!
> Best of luck to you all, have a H&H 9!

I'm so sorry to hear that hun :hugs: I'm sure you'll be back before you know it with your bfp


----------



## Razcox

On no i m so sorry starlitjones, :hug:


----------



## makeithappen

aww really sorry hun :hugs: xox


----------



## Eoz

Just poping into say i was a November mummy.Congrats to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## carla1234

So sorry hun:hugs::hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated

totally started crying today because I am so nervous about the baby! DH suggested calling the doc and having an early scan just for my peace of mind...maybe I should do that! every stretching muscle freaks me out- I know its normal but I am just waiting for something to go wrong!


----------



## Kaede351

Just looked at the pregnancy tracker on fertility friend and it's telling me Im due October... So I am completely confused about when Im due now lol. I will let you all know when the doctor thinks I'm due after my appointment on Monday. I may be joining the October bumpkins yet :S

XxX


----------



## Kaede351

rowleypolie said:


> updated
> 
> totally started crying today because I am so nervous about the baby! DH suggested calling the doc and having an early scan just for my peace of mind...maybe I should do that! every stretching muscle freaks me out- I know its normal but I am just waiting for something to go wrong!

Awww, I know exactly how you feel chick. I haven't told my DH how worried I am. I don't want to upset him. I want Monday to come round so I can get to the doctors and talk to him about the AF like cramps I've been having and the stained CM. It's driving me insane atm, I keep running to the toilet to check I haven't come on. I think I'll be more calm after Monday anyway because that's when AF was due. I want this so badly, I really don't want anything to go wrong :(

XxX


----------



## Cocobelle

I am so sorry starlitjones, I hope you are not TTC for long x


----------



## Razcox

Kaede351 said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> updated
> 
> totally started crying today because I am so nervous about the baby! DH suggested calling the doc and having an early scan just for my peace of mind...maybe I should do that! every stretching muscle freaks me out- I know its normal but I am just waiting for something to go wrong!
> 
> Awww, I know exactly how you feel chick. I haven't told my DH how worried I am. I don't want to upset him. I want Monday to come round so I can get to the doctors and talk to him about the AF like cramps I've been having and the stained CM. It's driving me insane atm, I keep running to the toilet to check I haven't come on. I think I'll be more calm after Monday anyway because that's when AF was due. I want this so badly, I really don't want anything to go wrong :(
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

:hug: to both ladies, i can fully understand where you are coming from, every pull or twinge makes me worried. I had a MC last time so i am totaly paranoid that something is going to go wrong. I am going to call the doctors on Monday to make an appoinment (not that they will care mind! It will just be come back in 4 weeks if you havent MC to see the midwife) and i am very tempted to pay for an early scan at 7 weeks just to see that HB. Anyone else thinking of doing this??


----------



## Autumnbabe

Really sorry to hear you are leaving us Satrlit Jones:hugs: and 3rd time luck!

Razcox, and Rowley - I am paranoid too, although no reason, and also thinking about paying for an early scan at 7/8 weeks but my other half is saying to wait. he is much more patient! The worrying for our children starts here and last forever!! 

Did however do my first clearblue digi this morning and got a 3+ so that will keep me happy for a little while! :thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

this group is growing like crazy! I love it!!!


----------



## carla1234

Kaede351 said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> updated
> 
> totally started crying today because I am so nervous about the baby! DH suggested calling the doc and having an early scan just for my peace of mind...maybe I should do that! every stretching muscle freaks me out- I know its normal but I am just waiting for something to go wrong!
> 
> Awww, I know exactly how you feel chick. I haven't told my DH how worried I am. I don't want to upset him. I want Monday to come round so I can get to the doctors and talk to him about the AF like cramps I've been having and the stained CM. It's driving me insane atm, I keep running to the toilet to check I haven't come on. I think I'll be more calm after Monday anyway because that's when AF was due. I want this so badly, I really don't want anything to go wrong :(
> 
> XxXClick to expand...

I know how you both feel.... I have a doc appt on Wednesday and can't wait to ask a million questions...lol! Worried about every little move. But I hear thats normal.


----------



## KandG82

Add me please!! i'm due 11/9/10!!


----------



## Marie1337

Put me down for Nov 2! So excited! :happydance:


----------



## barasti

Oohh can I play too!!! November 11, please xox


----------



## Razcox

Dead chuffed this morning i did a CB digi and got this:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0129.jpg

Last time my HCG wasnt doubling right from the start i dont think as i only got a 1-2 so i feel much happier about this one. Also felt sick as a dog this morning hence why i am up so early on a sunday. That and i needed to pee for like the 10th time in a 24 hour period.


----------



## makeithappen

hey girls :hi:

are any of you not having any symptoms? 

i had tender boobs around wen my af was due, thats gona now. have me feeling a little sick but i thinks its more related to me having a cold (tmi but i think its the mucus making me feel sick) but thats gone this morning too. im starting to worry now!!!! i just dont feel preg! im scared!


----------



## sarafused

Me too please! November 17th! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Hi and welcome to all the newbie :bfp: congrats to you all :happydance:

Nice one razcox!! i got a 2-3 earlier in the week, it's just brilliant to see in words that your hormone level is rising! I hate it when the battery runs out though :(


----------



## Sparkly

Anyone else having extreme tiredness, I slept for 8 hours last night (apart from 2 trips to the bathroom) then after being awake for 2 hours, had a nap for an hour!!! This happened yesterday too, and then I had another hour long sleep in the afternoon!!! I feel like I've been drugged with a sedative :wacko:


----------



## jennyellen13

makeithappen said:


> hey girls :hi:
> 
> are any of you not having any symptoms?
> 
> i had tender boobs around wen my af was due, thats gona now. have me feeling a little sick but i thinks its more related to me having a cold (tmi but i think its the mucus making me feel sick) but thats gone this morning too. im starting to worry now!!!! i just dont feel preg! im scared!

im exactly the same, hardly any symptoms and they have all slowly gone since last week. but then i remember when i was pregnant before i didnt really have any symptoms so i suppose its always different. I also have a cold :( think a lot of people get this during early pregnancy so that can be our symptom xxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

I have hardly any too. Boobs are a little fuller but don't hurt at all. I sometimes feel slightly queasy if I get hungry, but luckily that is all. I do need to go to bed earlier than usual and I sleep really well all the way through but I don't need to go to the bathroom in the midfle of the night or any more than usual actually. So far so good!


----------



## Cocobelle

Ooops thats better, my sig keeps switching off! Its back now.


----------



## stacey01

hey all

hope you dont mind me joining


im due november 6-8th i think :)


----------



## barasti

SORRY - I got my date wrong! Can you move me to 11th Nov pleeeease xo


----------



## makeithappen

jennyellen13 said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> hey girls :hi:
> 
> are any of you not having any symptoms?
> 
> i had tender boobs around wen my af was due, thats gona now. have me feeling a little sick but i thinks its more related to me having a cold (tmi but i think its the mucus making me feel sick) but thats gone this morning too. im starting to worry now!!!! i just dont feel preg! im scared!
> 
> im exactly the same, hardly any symptoms and they have all slowly gone since last week. but then i remember when i was pregnant before i didnt really have any symptoms so i suppose its always different. I also have a cold :( think a lot of people get this during early pregnancy so that can be our symptom xxxxClick to expand...

cocobelle & jennyellen

im so glad to hear that you girls are the same as me. ive actually got myself into a bit of a state today with it all, i dont wana say to DH as he thinks im just being negative. i wish i could just relax & enjoy it.


----------



## Cocobelle

I think we will all feel a bit better once we have had a scan and we can see our babies swimming around. I know its hard to relax and enjoy it but do try :hug:


----------



## makeithappen

i know cocobelle, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Cocobelle said:


> I think we will all feel a bit better once we have had a scan and we can see our babies swimming around. I know its hard to relax and enjoy it but do try :hug:

Couldnt agree more with this, seeing our baby swimming around will make real and i can relax then. Still toying with the idea of getting an early scan done. Not sure if we can afford the £90 though if the doctors wont agree to one . . .


----------



## lauralou82

Hi all hope u dont mind me joining in 
im due Nov 7th x


----------



## octoberbabe

Hi ladies, feels great to officially be in the First Tri groups. I too have been testing after initial bfps. Last test had a super strong test line and weaker control line, which I hope is good. I am analyzing everything. So exhausting.


----------



## Razcox

Welcome to the new ladies, looking forward to sharing this amazing journey with you all! x


----------



## Cocobelle

Yes, welcome to our group!


----------



## fairygirl

Hello all. According to FF I have an 11.11 due date :happydance: 
Congrats to all! I am so excited about how many BFPs there have been!
I too am looking into early scans but I am really put off by the price so we'll see.
Sticky :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Razcox

fairygirl said:


> Hello all. According to FF I have an 11.11 due date :happydance:
> Congrats to all! I am so excited about how many BFPs there have been!
> I too am looking into early scans but I am really put off by the price so we'll see.
> Sticky :dust: to all xxx

I know what you mean! A lot of them seem to be around the £100 mark, i have managed to find one for £75 which seems more reasonable for such an early simple scan.


----------



## fairygirl

I found one for £70 and that still seems alot. Elsewhere in the country you can get them for £25-£50. :sulkyface:


----------



## meow951

Got my BFP this morning!

I'm due 11th ish but tbc due to irregular periods!


----------



## upsybetsy

Hi can you add me. I have just joined this forum... due date 1st November.


----------



## Razcox

fairygirl said:


> I found one for £70 and that still seems alot. Elsewhere in the country you can get them for £25-£50. :sulkyface:

Really!! Not seem then that cheap anywhere round here. Will have to have another google search . . .


----------



## sophie c

hi im due the 7th nov xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

off to church...not sure how long we will stay if my stomach keeps turning as it is!


----------



## vaniilla

congrats to all the new :bfp:'s the thread is really starting to grow now :)


----------



## NewMoon

yes congrats everyone! I'm so happy to be joining you... think my due date will be between Nov 10th to 15th... let's say 15th for now - to be confirmed :dance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Welcome to all the new additions!!!

NewMoon, just wanted to say, I absolutely love your avatar pic! Do you have a bigger version of it? I'd love to to steal it for my desktop haha.


----------



## rowleypolie

so all i have managed to eat today (its 2pm now) is a rice cracker and 1 bite of bread (which made me gag) I guess that confirms my fears! Def a good sign of MS


----------



## Branigan

Hi! 

I'm new to this forum. I am due on Nov. 10th! Sooooo excited! Congrats to all the ladies in this thread! :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Not feeling too bad this morning, bit of gas and slight sicky feeling in my tummy but not too bad all in all! Rang the doctors and i have a appoinment today for 10:10am :happydance: Will report back how it went later. The thing is my last period was 30th Jan so i know they are going to give a EDD a week early then it really is. No point in telling them this though as they have to go by there own method i guess, at least it means i will get my scan an that a boit earlier then i should do! LOL


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hi everyone!

I found out i was pregnant 3 days ago and I am due November 4th :D im so excited, this is my first and i am thrilled!


----------



## jennyellen13

hope the doctors goes well for you rozcox, i still need to get an appointment!!
canrgatulations to all the new bfp xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

I have just come back from my appointment and I was given a form to fill in and the midwife will get in touch in due course. The doctor has requested an earlier than usual booking in appointment for me with the midwife due to my family history, which is good. She also listened to my chest, took my blood pressure and a wee sample. 

So all good.


----------



## Jo_banana

Hello

I have also just found out I am pregnant. I'm not exactly sure of my due date, but likely around 8th November, though that will probably change as I literally can't remember when my last period was. :oops: I know it was end Jan/beginning February. Sometime. You get to my age (40) and you forget!

Off to docs tomorrow and then early scan hopefully within a week (due to previous complications in pregnancy).

I have an 8 year old son who has been asking for a brother or sister for years. I cannot WAIT to tell him the good news once I know all is going well. So have to keep it secret for a bit, but I know he's going to be so excited. :wohoo:

Symptoms at mo: sore boobs, bloated stomach, period style cramps and every now and again, a bit sicky feeling but nothing much. Last time my m/s kicked in at 7 weeks and I walked around retching for weeks. Nice!!

Good to be here and looking foward to sharing the whole experience with other mums to be :flower:


----------



## vesna_mk

My due day is November 2nd.
Waiting for this kid for loong time, I am 36 years old, and I still have not told all the people I know, especially not to my dearest and oldest friend who is TTC for 10 years now. 
Also I am trying to find suitable time to tell my son (he is teenager) and I am a little bit afraid how will he react.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Razcox

Well back from the doctors and he ws great! No early scan (unless i go private) but he listened to my concerns and and answer all my questions with out making me feel silly for asking. All the forms filled out and they say my EDD is 06/11 so according to them i am over 5 weeks already! May have to get two tickers on the go to remember!!


----------



## kizzykat

Hello everyone, can I join too
New on this site, just got my :bfp: on Friday at 12dpo, still getting used to the idea.
Think I'll be due around Nov 15th - My cycles were long (40 daysish) after coming off the pill.


----------



## redberry3

morning everyone. 

off to a horrible start this morning. nausea is off the charts today.

hope everyone else is doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## Worrisome

Hi everyone
Just got my bfp over the weekend and due about 18th Nov. This will be my third, I have 2 boys already. Looking forward to sharing this with you all


----------



## chella

Hellloooooooooooooooo at the mo i think im due 14th November but yet to have early scan , so nice to see many due in November congrats everyone xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey everyone, I got my :bfp: last week and I am due November 16!


----------



## Razcox

Wow this thread is really filling up now, march and end of feb was clearly a good TTC month!


----------



## BeachPrincess

pixiepower said:


> hi ladies, and :hugs: to today's new ones!
> 
> Is anyone else having an emotional day? I just feel on the verge of tears today, it started by watching the birthing programmes on discovery health, then i did another hpt and the line was fainter than yesterday so I am having a mini wobble, even though a second line is a line, and af isnt even due till thursday so i dont know what I'm complaining about and i have 9 + in front of me anyway:wacko:, I am missing my OH even though hes only at work and does that every day, i just feel totally emotional.
> On top of which i lost my voice on saturday and it shows no signs of returning:nope: Why cant i just be happy and relaxed about everything? aahh...
> 
> hope you are all having a better day xx

Ohhh.. yes mam! Hope you are doing well! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

Razcox said:


> The thing is my last period was 30th Jan so i know they are going to give a EDD a week early then it really is. No point in telling them this though as they have to go by there own method i guess, at least it means i will get my scan an that a boit earlier then i should do! LOL

will they do a dating scan? i know with dd they said she was born a week late (and only 7lbs 5oz) I know i ovulated late but the docs didnt care much- they have their methods and they wouldnt adjust my due date unless their method was off by at least 2 weeks!


----------



## Razcox

rowleypolie said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> The thing is my last period was 30th Jan so i know they are going to give a EDD a week early then it really is. No point in telling them this though as they have to go by there own method i guess, at least it means i will get my scan an that a boit earlier then i should do! LOL
> 
> will they do a dating scan? i know with dd they said she was born a week late (and only 7lbs 5oz) I know i ovulated late but the docs didnt care much- they have their methods and they wouldnt adjust my due date unless their method was off by at least 2 weeks!Click to expand...

They are not going to do anything speical i guess i will just get put back a week on my normal dating scan at 12 weeks. Still i dont mind, means i have 1 week less to wait for things :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

Cocobelle said:


> I have just come back from my appointment and I was given a form to fill in and the midwife will get in touch in due course. The doctor has requested an earlier than usual booking in appointment for me with the midwife due to my family history, which is good. She also listened to my chest, took my blood pressure and a wee sample.
> 
> So all good.

glad the appointment went well!


----------



## rowleypolie

Jo_banana said:


> I have an 8 year old son who has been asking for a brother or sister for years. I cannot WAIT to tell him the good news once I know all is going well. So have to keep it secret for a bit, but I know he's going to be so excited. :wohoo:

how exciting! my dd is only 2 so i have been telling her from the very start but its not really something she understands! :haha: so no worries about her letting my secret out!


----------



## rowleypolie

UPDATED!

wow we had 7 new members to this thread since last night! thats amazing! due to time differences most of you guys are on and active while i am sleeping and then when i get up in the morning theres a huge influx of posts!

raz- i wish i could get things done a week early! i am going to be out of town from weeks 19-23 for a family reunion so i am making myself wait for my 20 week scan until 23 weeks! just thinking about it makes me anxious! but they wont do it early!


----------



## mommaof3

just wondering if I could be added to all the November ladies I'm due November 2nd


----------



## Blu10

Am I too late to join the party??? Awaiting official confirmation but think I'll be due about 6th November. Congratulations everyone xx


----------



## Sparkly

vesna_mk said:


> My due day is November 2nd.
> Waiting for this kid for loong time, I am 36 years old, and I still have not told all the people I know, especially not to my dearest and oldest friend who is TTC for 10 years now.
> Also I am trying to find suitable time to tell my son (he is teenager) and I am a little bit afraid how will he react.
> 
> Take care everyone.

Hi hun

My DS is 16, and we were a little worried about what his reaction would be, and we were very surprised to see he is really happy and looking forward to, at last being a big bro!!! try not to be too worried he may like it :)


----------



## Sparkly

Hello and welcome to all the new ladies, wow there's been loads since yesterday, yey!!! We've all had a busy valentines :winkwink:


----------



## mumexpctinno3

Cant believe the november babies are here already! Where does the time go. Congrats to you all xxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Just got back from telling my parents and Nan. I know its early but my DH is out of work at the min (the company he worked for went bust last week with very short notice) but when he gets a new job he will be working at least about 1/2 hour away (no jobs round here). I cant drive so its always my nan that frerries me around, last time with the MC she was my rock as DH was just to far away during the day. So we told them now and they were all really happy and supportive. My Dad was esp happy as we only lost my Grandad a few weeks back (spooky or what but he passed away just before OV!) so it was nice to have some good news.


----------



## mamashakesit

It's not official on the date, but put me down for November 11th. Just got my BFP this morning...19 dpo! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## mamagreenbean

i just got my bfp, though i was sure i was,.... im due the 8th. yay!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I find it funny we were all pretty busy around valentines day, My hubby told me that I cant ever say he didnt give me something for valentines day! and my mom laughed at me too, she did the math and the weeks and just started laughing. I think its awesome though!


----------



## Razcox

I OVed inbetween my birthday and Valentines day so we were very busy! lol


----------



## SilasLove

Put me down for Nov. 10th. It is pretty crazy, my son's due date was Nov. 12th but had him two weeks early. I do not think I am ready to be on one of these threads already! :/


----------



## rowleypolie

SilasLove said:


> Put me down for Nov. 10th. It is pretty crazy, my son's due date was Nov. 12th but had him two weeks early. I do not think I am ready to be on one of these threads already! :/

wow! that is so cool..the kids could share a birthday! i have a friend with 2 on the same birthday 1 year apart she calls them irish twins :)


----------



## rowleypolie

Blu10 said:


> Am I too late to join the party??? Awaiting official confirmation but think I'll be due about 6th November. Congratulations everyone xx

never too late!


----------



## rowleypolie

Razcox said:


> Just got back from telling my parents and Nan.

that is so cool...we havent really told many people but i was talking to my mom about a trip I am taking back home for our family reunion and she asked if we could stay for a long holiday...i said i cant stay more than a month because of doctors appointments and well she figured it out! i hope she stays quiet about it because i have a huge family! (and i do mean huge! mom has 6 siblings and grandad has 17- who are all close!) the MC in September was hard on everyone!

also...thread is updated!


----------



## carla1234

I am out... :-(

Maybe TMI but I woke up this morning with stabbing pain on my right side and went to the washroom and I was bleeding heavily. I have been bleeding all day very heavily. Pretty sure its over. I have a doc appt on Wednesday and I am still going to go and discuss with my doc..... my first mc and my first pregnancy so I don't really know what I am supposed to do.

Has been a very hard day for me and hubby..... we are heading back to waiting to try. We are going to wait a couple of months until we start trying again.

Good luck to all of you ladies, and have a happy & healthy pregnancy 

Wish you all the best and thanks for all the chats !!

xoxo


----------



## quaizer

Please add me, Im due 13th November! x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Im very sorry carla! pm me if you ever want to talk


----------



## imapepper

quaizer said:


> Please add me, Im due 13th November! x

Praying for you love....:hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

big :hugs: to Carla1234... so sorry for your loss! let me know if can do anything to help :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

So sorry Carla1234 :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I get to have an early ultrasound this week! im excited! Dont know which day but its happening :D


----------



## SilasLove

blkhairbeauty said:


> I get to have an early ultrasound this week! im excited! Dont know which day but its happening :D

Woohoo! Good luck! :D


----------



## Mummylou23

Please add me for 16th november


----------



## Autumnbabe

So Sorry Carla:hugs:

Welcome to all the new November-ers!

I had to tell work yesterday. Really uncomfortable about it as only 6 weeks tomorrow but my boss is preggers too (7 weeks) so both of us will be off at same time. our MD had to sit down ...but think he was happy for us once he got over the shock :dohh: Still thinking of an early scan as we have told so many people already. I am bridesmaid end of august for my bestfriend so have obviously had to tell her - we were bridesmaid dress shopping this weekend! (they gave me a fake bump to try on under the dresses - great fun!)

Lots H&H baby vibes to all x


----------



## Razcox

Carla1234 - I am so sorry, it seem like the first time our bodies dont quite know whats going on. :hug: to you both x


----------



## Razcox

Urg, feel awful today my tummy is on the turn and was heaving in the sink this morning twice. When i was making my lunch the thought of eating it made me feel sick and then when i was feeding the dogs the smell of the tripe sent me running as well. I have told my boss at work this morning because i look like death an i know she will worry whats wrong. I thought i had another week or so yet before MS kicked in but it seems not, still one part of my mind is very happy with it all. At least i feel preggers!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not having too bad ms luckily but it probably just hasn't set in for me yet all I have is really sore bb's that keep waking me at night when I move :dohh: 

Razcox I hope the ms calms down for you soon :)


----------



## Razcox

I should have known really any illness i get always goes right to my tummy and gives me sickness! My Boobs are not too bad just a bit swollen and veiny, now the MS seems to have settled down for a bit i have HB now. Still taking this as good signs to balance out the AF type cramps and low CP which worries me even though i know it shouldnt!

Does anyone else have a low CP thats not all that closed or anyting? I would say its semi closed or maybe i just dont really know what closed feels like :dohh: I guess the best way to show it would be like this: - long and narrow. Is that classed as closed or open??! LOL


----------



## fairygirl

Well it's official, I am an angry pregnant person. Along with my cold and trapped wind and the odd nausea wave I'm a joy to be around. Anyone else struggling like this?


----------



## Naturalmystic

Hey girls can I join you. My expected due date is 14th November 2010. Congrats to all the BFP.


----------



## sparky32

Razcox my CP changes daily one day it's semi low other days really high i can't touch it. I have noticed that depending on where it is depends on where i've had a poo recently or need one and if my bladder is full. Yeah i definitely had way too much time on my hands recently! I wouldn't worry about the CP as everyone is different.........seemingly. Today HB has struck and its killing me! Like you Vanilla my boobs are getting really sore now, i turned over onto my front during the night and almost screamed out loud with the pain. I have rather large boobs anyhoo but i'm now giving the late Lola Pops a run for her money! HAs anyone else suffering from errect nipples? Mine seem to constatly errect???? MS hasn't kicked in yet but my sense of smell is starting to becomme more apparent to my dismay this morning when i got into a taxi and all i smelt were his air freshners, i sense this is gonna becomme a problem. Ah the joys, but i'm totally loving every new symptom that comes my way xx


----------



## twingletons

After 2 years or waiting and 14 months of trying, please can I join this group!

I think my due date would be 12th November.

Booked my Dr's appointment this morning, for 2 weeks time.


----------



## kittykat79

hi girls - can I please join?
Got my :bfp: this morning!!!!
due date 16th november but as cb digi says 1-2 weeks I think that is 2/3 weeks out!!!
but I don't care!!!
congrats everyone!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey girls me too please!!! Think im due the middle of nov got my CB digi CBFM this morning!! eeeeeekk!!! 2-3 wks!! How exciting for all us newbies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

welcome to november due date babies twingletons, kittykat79,Babydreams321 :happydance: its really exiting to have new members :) I wish you all a H&H 8 months to come :dust:


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey sparky, that's about the only symptom I have right now is hard nipples all day long. A few tiny cramps and the odd niggle or twinge here and there.


----------



## SilasLove

Welcome to you all! Congrats on your :bfp:'s and best of luck with your pregnancies!

Feeling a bit nauseous today. Hit me when I woke up. :(


----------



## emmyloo

Hi ladies,

Can I join in? Got my BFP last week but am anxiously awaiting blood test results from today and then again Thursday to make sure my HCG levels are increasing properly (I am a panicker!!) My estimated due date is 15th November.

This is my first baby and we were seeing a specialist for fertility problems so I am amazed were conceived in our first month trying. Thank you Clomid!

I am still not 100% convinced it is all happening until I get the blood test results. The 10 pregnancy tests all saying positive at home would suggest I am most certainly pregnant but I am paranoid it's all in my head!

Anyone else really anxious?

Em


----------



## Babydreams321

im totally anxious, nervous, happy, worried all at once!! 

i still feel like im gona get my AF!!! all my symptoms are Af symptoms - stomach cramps, back ache CONSTANTLY! but after doing a digi this pm. think ive convinced myself now!!! lol!!xx

How exciting girls!!


----------



## jogami

Hi Em, 

I totally understand hon! I too am so anxious. It's easy to be when we hear all the horror stories on the net! Well we also fell preggers on our first cycle of Clomid with IUI. We felt so blessed and still do :) 

However, I've had a rollercoaster of a pregnancy so far... 

I had some sharp stabbing pains on Friday at work and panicked. Then on Sunday morning I found some brown spotting on my underwear. I woke DH up in tears and we rushed to the ER. The nurse took a HPT and it was a strong positive. We then proceeded to wait 5 hours to see a doctor. He told me that I would have to come back the following day for a early u/s. I called my FS the following morning (Monday), and they told me to come in straight away. I did that and they took bloods and did the scan. The FS said the yolk sac was a lovely size but it was still too early to see baby so he booked us for a follow-up scan next Wednesday. I'll be 6 weeks 4 days then. Really hoping we can see a little heartbeat!

The nurse said she wouldn't call me with the Monday's bloods as I was in a bit of stress and all they want to know is if they double up from Monday to Wednesday. I was a bit sneaky and called the lab myself and got the results. They should've been anything over 10,616 to be good and they were 11,193! Thank God! We have our follow up bloods tomorrow morning (Wednesday), I'm praying really hard they've doubled up in the last 48 hours...

I was feeling positive again and then at about 2pm today I got a big dark red spot on my underwear again but not much followed by just a little brown again. I'm trying to be positive but it's so hard...

Anybody with any experience on this and that can shed light would be wonderful!

~Kisses to you all~


----------



## jennyellen13

congrats to all the new november girls!! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats to the new ladies. And yes I am paranoid too!


----------



## Razcox

fairygirl said:


> Congrats to the new ladies. And yes I am paranoid too!

LOL i think we all are!


----------



## rowleypolie

Babydreams321 said:


> Hey girls me too please!!! Think im due the middle of nov got my CB digi CBFM this morning!! eeeeeekk!!! 2-3 wks!! How exciting for all us newbies!!!!!!!!!!!

sure thing...do you have a day you want me to add you to? Congrats!


----------



## sue247

Hi Ladies, can i join?? I am due 15 th November. Had a MMC in December so very very nervous about this pregnancy.


----------



## emmyloo

Phew, just got the results of my first Hcg test - 578 or something? My doctor said it was a good strong result (I am 4 weeks+1) and now I am of course on to stressing about Thursday's results in case they haven't increased sufficiently. I trust my body to correctly perform it's other functions (breathing, heart beating, digestion etc) yet I cannot seem to trust it to perform this pregnancy correctly. It's very odd!


----------



## octoberbabe

Hi Emmyloo. Was your hcg 578 at 4 weeks and 1 day? My hcg at 4 weeks +3 (taken March 5th) was 440 and my doc thought they were low so he sent me back for another test yesterday. I'm hoping mine have gone up!! FX!


----------



## emmyloo

Octoberbabe, yes they were my results at 4+1. However, I just looked online and the normal ranges vary. I don't think yours is outside the normal range. I am having mine re-tested on Thursday to make sure they are increasing. I imagine that is simply what your doctor is going as well. I think it would be cause for concern only if there were really low amounts like 50 or something. I am just speculating but given mine went from 5 to 578 in a week, I don't think a hundred here or there makes a big difference.

Best of luck to you. My fingers are crossed for us both!


----------



## octoberbabe

Thanks for the reassurance....the nurse that called and said my levels were low made it sound like it was really serious, which really scared me. But after looking on line, 440 didn't seem too low at all!

good luck with thursdays results...let me know how it goes!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!


----------



## SilasLove

jogami said:


> Hi Em,
> 
> I totally understand hon! I too am so anxious. It's easy to be when we hear all the horror stories on the net! Well we also fell preggers on our first cycle of Clomid with IUI. We felt so blessed and still do :)
> 
> However, I've had a rollercoaster of a pregnancy so far...
> 
> I had some sharp stabbing pains on Friday at work and panicked. Then on Sunday morning I found some brown spotting on my underwear. I woke DH up in tears and we rushed to the ER. The nurse took a HPT and it was a strong positive. We then proceeded to wait 5 hours to see a doctor. He told me that I would have to come back the following day for a early u/s. I called my FS the following morning (Monday), and they told me to come in straight away. I did that and they took bloods and did the scan. The FS said the yolk sac was a lovely size but it was still too early to see baby so he booked us for a follow-up scan next Wednesday. I'll be 6 weeks 4 days then. Really hoping we can see a little heartbeat!
> 
> The nurse said she wouldn't call me with the Monday's bloods as I was in a bit of stress and all they want to know is if they double up from Monday to Wednesday. I was a bit sneaky and called the lab myself and got the results. They should've been anything over 10,616 to be good and they were 11,193! Thank God! We have our follow up bloods tomorrow morning (Wednesday), I'm praying really hard they've doubled up in the last 48 hours...
> 
> I was feeling positive again and then at about 2pm today I got a big dark red spot on my underwear again but not much followed by just a little brown again. I'm trying to be positive but it's so hard...
> 
> Anybody with any experience on this and that can shed light would be wonderful!
> 
> ~Kisses to you all~

I bled with my son like this. Well, actually it was red and pinkish. Anyhow, my doctor was sure I was going to miscarry. But my son is 4 months old now. So, if everything else seems to be going fine than I wouldn't stress yourself. Bleeding in early pregnancy is quite normal.


----------



## rowleypolie

jogami....bleeding can be normal: my mom bled alot during her pregnancy with my brother. it could have been something else. maybe IB? i dont know...I wouldnt stress out too much though because stress isnt good for you or the little bean. good luck! :hugs:


----------



## 2016

Hi all :wave:

I finally got my :bfp: 6 months after an ectopic loss. It is still very early days and I am nervous because I don't even know if my bean is in the right place this time but I am determined to enjoy every day I have.

My due date is 14th November. :yipee:


----------



## sophie c

yeah i think ive also heard of blood blisters up there? or something and they can pop and cause a bleed?

xxxx


----------



## 2016

I couldn't find the bit to vote on the name anywhere? :shrug:

What are the current name contenders?...so excited :yipee:


----------



## SilasLove

2016 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I finally got my :bfp: 6 months after an ectopic loss. It is still very early days and I am nervous because I don't even know if my bean is in the right place this time but I am determined to enjoy every day I have.
> 
> My due date is 14th November. :yipee:

Congrats!! Wishing you the best of luck with this pregnancy! :D xx


----------



## vaniilla

2016 said:


> I couldn't find the bit to vote on the name anywhere? :shrug:
> 
> What are the current name contenders?...so excited :yipee:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/287403-vote-here-november-due-dates-2-more-days-vote.html this is the link for the voting :) congrats on the bfp also :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

2016 said:


> Hi all :wave:
> 
> I finally got my :bfp: 6 months after an ectopic loss. It is still very early days and I am nervous because I don't even know if my bean is in the right place this time but I am determined to enjoy every day I have.
> 
> My due date is 14th November. :yipee:

:yipee: You were one of the TTC girls I liked to stalk! hahaha! so glad you've joined us!


----------



## redberry3

yay!! Welcome all new girls!!

once we have a name are we going to start a thread in the BnB Groups Area?


----------



## rowleypolie

hadnt thought about that....I guess we should- although it would be nice to have a more original name....but the voting is almost done and it looks pretty definite that we will be the Sparkles (as in years past) we should get a cute sig so ours is different!


----------



## Kaesen_Jade

Congrats to everyone!

I'm due on November 12th. I have an appointment with the nurse practitioner tomorrow and I'll have blood work done so my due date might change. But based on my calculations I believe it's the 12.

Looking forward to sharing this exciting journey with you all ...


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome all the new ladies!


----------



## quaizer

:thumbup: Thank you!! :happydance:


----------



## dawnethan

Just found out yesterday i'm due Nov 14th :cloud9:


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi :happydance:

Im in too. Just got back from my doctors and im due on the 6th November.


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats to all the new :bfp:'s!!


----------



## rowleypolie

just one day left to vote for our name!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sorry im so new to this forum

How do i vote for a name??? (*blushes*)


----------



## rowleypolie

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/287403-vote-here-november-due-dates-2-more-days-vote.html this is the link for the voting :)


----------



## ShanandBoc

lol, thanks....i voted!!!


----------



## devonangel

hiya all 

can i join here as well as i'm due on the 8th of november

sarah x


----------



## LPF

I'm due on November 10th!


----------



## Razcox

Wow lots of new ladies! Must have been a super amount of BDing going on in feb, still i guess with all the snow there wasnt much else to do but :sex: LOL!

Looking forward to seeing the sig and getting a name, though i do love the leaves november one i have now. Maybe we could incorprate this somehow?

Feel much better today with regards to MS, woke up and the 1st thing i did was take my temp and then nibble on some almonds. This seemed to help settle my tummy before it could get too upset. I also went to bed early and had a full nights sleep which seems to have helped a lot. Got some HB and my nipples refuse to go down though so i still have some reasurring preggers feelings. The pulling and cramps seem to have eased off as well and the FRER i did this morning the 2nd line appeared 1st and was much darker then the control line :happydance:

How is everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## fairygirl

I'm sick, got doctors later as woke up with a scary high temp. I've found salted crisps make me feel better though. I love the autumn idea for the November babies, I'd like to request that the sig is small though (I've too much going on in mine already).

Love the doggy Razcox, looks so majestic.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

I'm very anxious about this pregnancy...

Just found out yesterday that we are expecting.. we're so very happy but very nervous as we lost a baby over xmas due to MMC.

I'm due 18th November, so hoping this little one sticks around, I don't think I could deal with the heartache if anything went wrong this time 

xxx


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm another one due on the 18th (hubby's 30th birthday!!)

Been feeling sicky for the last week so did have a sneaky suspicion!

So excited!!!

Can't quite figure out how to add a ticker though, anyone help??


----------



## maybe_baby

It's ok, I was being blond - I figured out the ticker thing x


----------



## Razcox

Yeah and welcome Maybe_baby! Nice to see you here :)


----------



## Sparkly

Hi and welcome to all the new ladies, and congrats on your :bfp:

Lots of lovely november babies :happydance: How exciting!!

I've been to have a fasting blood test this morning, as my doc found a trace of sugar in my urine last week, so she wanted to check, also wants to check my blood count too! anyone else had to have this done??


----------



## petalhead

hello, can i join please. Got my BFP sunday think i will be due around nov 15th. Good luck to everyone, looking forward to spending the next 8 months with you all


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ladies!! im feeling good..still have AF symptoms though - crampy tummy, bad back , spots etc... hopefully these will fade in a few weeks????

Ive booked a doctors app for next thursday which is exciting!! told me OH last night that id taken to AFP's!! he was over the moon!!! both really excited just doesnt feel real u know??

also ( another blondy here ) i dont know how to change my PM cycle ticker to a baby one????!!! help pls!!!!!!!!xxx this is a big step changing that for the first time - eeeeeeeeeek!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Dont worry, ive done it!!! lol xx


----------



## misspink

Hello can you put me down for 5th November please?
I still can't believe it, going to the doctors on Friday next week, hopefully it'll seem a bit more real by then. I can't stop wanting to do more tests though just to check I am still pregnant as I've only got sore boobs, tiredness and a bit of queasiness not proper MS (which is probably a good think and it's still early days I guess!)
Congrats to all!


----------



## devonangel

can u put me down please for the 8th of november please


----------



## sparky32

Congratulations ladies and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy. You'll find lots of valuable support from the ladies on this board, i know I have its a relieve to know i'm not going insane xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

its official...we all caught a tummy bug- my dh is now sick and his promotion test is tomorrow morning! I am so nervous because we really need this promotion. if he doesnt get it this time we may have to get a new career and the stress is overwhelming....now he is sick and wont study :cry:


----------



## redberry3

:hugs: sorry to hear that rowley!!!


----------



## Sparkly

Hope your all feeling better soon rowley :flower:


----------



## nicegirl22

I would like to be apart of this. I am very new here, but am due Nov. 12th!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Rowley I hoe you all feel better soon.

Welcome to all the new ladies. I look forward to getting to know you all a bit more x


----------



## redberry3

I'm excited for the group to be completely underway so we all can start connecting a little bit more :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Yeah it will be great once everyone is 'in'.


----------



## Razcox

Cocobelle said:


> Yeah it will be great once everyone is 'in'.

It will be nice when we have a full list, mind you we are not in the 20 dates yet so still plenty of :bfp: 's to come yet :happydance:


----------



## pixydust

i'm due the 15th :)


----------



## weezyweu

Hi,

I am due 2nd November, Dr confirmed. Midwife apt booked for 7th april. Wont do early scan even though two previous mmc. So booking private one. £75 well spent!!! Not many symptoms yet but not 6 weeks until tomorrow, sounds daft but i'm praying to be sick!!!!!


----------



## rowleypolie

thanks guys! actually i am feeling alot better the bug hit me over the weekend...more concerened about dh and dd! 

updated! welcome new members!

raz- i cant believe how many members we have and we arent in the 20's yet. I almost feel like we should break the group up into 2 or 3....but i dont want to lose all you wonderful ladies... any thoughts?


----------



## redberry3

rowley - i think it is huge right now but over time it will thin out and there will be a few diehards! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

true true redberry.... most likey we will be the november sparkles but i was thinking we could have a due date group and then make a separate team for all of us to keep even after the bubs are born....like my good friend is in the lion cubs...i dont know if it was based around her due date or what


----------



## Cocobelle

I think it will eventually level out too although if it doesn't and people do think a split group would be better I guess we could always have November Sparkles for those due in the first few weeks of the month and November Turkeys for those in the latter half (kind of fits the 'event' dates too)

I guess once the ladies due in the 20's start coming in, we will get more of an idea what will suit the group best. 

Would be good to eventually have a 'hatched' group too, nearer the time we can all take bets to see who will be the first member :lol:


----------



## imapepper

I like that idea coco!


----------



## rowleypolie

i am really hoping for an October baby :) so maybe i can be first....but dd was a week late so my chances look slim unless they induce me early for some problem. i just think it would be fun to have a baby in the 10 month of the 2010. 10/10 :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

rowleypolie said:


> i am really hoping for an October baby :) so maybe i can be first....but dd was a week late so my chances look slim unless they induce me early for some problem. i just think it would be fun to have a baby in the 10 month of the 2010. 10/10 :happydance:

That would be pretty cool and would help them to remember it!


----------



## Sparkly

rowleypolie said:


> i am really hoping for an October baby :) so maybe i can be first....but dd was a week late so my chances look slim unless they induce me early for some problem. i just think it would be fun to have a baby in the 10 month of the 2010. 10/10 :happydance:

I keep thinking my baby will probably be born in October too! My DS was 2 weeks early, so maybe???


----------



## Cocobelle

My DS was two weeks early too so who knows!


----------



## Seraphim

Congrats all on your :bfp: :happydance:

I was just sat here with my 4 month old thinking... "This time last year..." ;)

I hope you all have terrific pregnancies! :dust:


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies!!!! & congrats to all the newbies!!! 

Called up my doctors this morning & as if - I have to wait FIVE weeks for my first midwife test!!!!!!!! That is gona be the longest wait EVER!!! Thank god for babyandbump forums!!!!!!!!!!! :0(

still feel like ive just got AF symptoms, tummy ache etc...... no sickness for me yet..which im not sure is a good thing or not but fingers crossed all will be well for all of us!!!!


----------



## maybe_baby

I've been getting AF type cramps today so I'm freaking out a little bit!

Did anyone temp track before they got their BFP, I'm too scared to stop taking it, also not sure if at some point it drops which might send me into a world of panic x


----------



## Babydreams321

hey honey!! :0)

yeah i temped when ttc & yeah im still temping too!!!!!!!! not sure whether to knock on the head either for that same reason as u???? although it reassures me knowing its still up high above my coverline at the mo you know????xxx

what sort of AF symptoms are you getting??x


----------



## Razcox

I am still temping and it also reassures me that its still high. When i was in the hopsital last time they said my temp started to go down and then a few days later i had the MC
:(

What AF type signs are you getting? I have had a good few cramps and twinges since the :bfp: but the lines are getting darker so i think its just normal stretching x


----------



## fairygirl

I've stopped temping, I keep waking up in the night needing to go to the loo and the last lot of temps were taken an hour earlier than normal. I don't want to stress myself out. I've had a few twinges over the past couple of days but no real cramps.


----------



## Babydreams321

oh no razcox ....maybe i'll stop temping, i think id panic if i saw them drop even slightly!!!!!!! :0( congrats on your bfp hon & sorry for your loss last time ......xxxx

just a dull ache in tummy & few twInges.....like i get just before my AF...also have a really achey back & shoulders!!!....thats about it for now....part of me hopes i get sickness or something to make it all seem more real....lol xx


----------



## Razcox

One thing i will say is that before the MC (like the two days before once i was out of hospital) i didnt really get that much pain then the morning of the MC it was like the worst AF pain i have ever had! So all this small AF type pains are nothing to worry about ( its hard i know :dohh:) and is just all part of 1st tri xxxxx

oh also my temps didnt just drop a bit they plummeted to below the cover line just like the day AF is due, little dips are just chnages in time, how long you have been asleep ect. I will take my temp for the rest of the week then when i get the 3+ i will stop and try to relax a bit more. I never made it past the 1 -2 week mark on a digi last time and the lines were a bit faint right from the start so i feel much better about this one xx


----------



## Babydreams321

Good im so glad youre feeling mor positive about this one honey!!! fingers crossed bean will stay healthy for a fair few months yet!! :happydance:

for all of us november ladies infact!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fairygirl

DF and I counted 90 ladies due in November, has to be some kind of record considering that is only half way into the month.


----------



## Razcox

fairygirl said:


> DF and I counted 90 ladies due in November, has to be some kind of record considering that is only half way into the month.

Wow thats a lot! wonder how many we will get for the end of Nov?


----------



## fairygirl

I think the last big one was the December testing thread.


----------



## Cocobelle

fairygirl said:


> DF and I counted 90 ladies due in November, has to be some kind of record considering that is only half way into the month.

l wonder if that is any thing to do with so many people staying home this year on Valentines night due to the credit crunch? :rofl:[


----------



## Mei190

I have just joined the forum as I just found out I am pregnant. I have been lurking around here for a while but thought I would join. Been to the doctors and got my first scan app. for at 12 weeks, I am so worried something will go wrong though...

By doctors calculations the due date would be November 13th.


----------



## vaniilla

Cocobelle said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> DF and I counted 90 ladies due in November, has to be some kind of record considering that is only half way into the month.
> 
> l wonder if that is any thing to do with so many people staying home this year on Valentines night due to the credit crunch? :rofl:[Click to expand...

:haha: that's made me laugh, I wonder how many november due dates we will have in total! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Cocobelle said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> DF and I counted 90 ladies due in November, has to be some kind of record considering that is only half way into the month.
> 
> l wonder if that is any thing to do with so many people staying home this year on Valentines night due to the credit crunch? :rofl:[Click to expand...

I think all the snow had something to do with it as well! Guess when its cold and you cant go out there is only one thing to do !!! :rofl:

Its also busy on here today so lots for me to keep up with. Should be working but i am finding it really hard to be bothered with it all. I just keep thinking only 7 months or so left at this place . .


----------



## Babydreams321

See, i know we conceived the weekend following valentines day!! so thats not my excuse unfortunately..it wouldve romantic if it hadve been as that wouldve been our 6 year anniversary!!!!!!! ah well!! glad its all good now :0) 

Me too Razcox -the count down has begun!! all my manager keeps talking about is targets for EOYEAR appraisals...i just keep laughing to myself inside as hopefully wont be here to go through all that malarky at the end of this year! yayx!!


----------



## Razcox

Babydreams321 said:


> See, i know we conceived the weekend following valentines day!! so thats not my excuse unfortunately..it wouldve romantic if it hadve been as that wouldve been our 6 year anniversary!!!!!!! ah well!! glad its all good now :0)
> 
> Me too Razcox -the count down has begun!! all my manager keeps talking about is targets for EOYEAR appraisals...i just keep laughing to myself inside as hopefully wont be here to go through all that malarky at the end of this year! yayx!!

LOL, its great isnt it! Looking at the dates all being well its going to be middle of oct that i would start ML :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby

Just been having crampy type feelings, almost like I'm on the verge of having an upset tummy if you know what I mean??

I got a line on a cheapy internet test this morning and my temp went higher than yesterday so I'm hoping they're all good signs, it's just hard when you don't know what is good and bad!

I'm the same with wishing the work time away - this time in 7 months we'll hopefully be on Maternity leave and some will already have babies!

It's so weird to think like that!


----------



## Babydreams321

yeah same here, ive booked off two weeks holiday for the last two weeks of october already!! ( sounds premature but holiday dates gets booked up sooo quickly here!!! ) so yeah then my "official " ML would start beg. of nov....

fingers crossed theyll let me do it that way anyway!! looking at employee handbook thingamebob - you HAVE to leave work on maternity two weeks before due date.....so should be good doing it this way eh - more paid time off baby anyway:0)!!xx


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> Just been having crampy type feelings, almost like I'm on the verge of having an upset tummy if you know what I mean??
> 
> I got a line on a cheapy internet test this morning and my temp went higher than yesterday so I'm hoping they're all good signs, it's just hard when you don't know what is good and bad!
> 
> I'm the same with wishing the work time away - this time in 7 months we'll hopefully be on Maternity leave and some will already have babies!
> 
> It's so weird to think like that!

It is very strange to think about. I dont plan on going back full time either so its very strange to think my full time working days are numbered


----------



## octoberbabe

Rowleypolie, can you put me down for Nov 10 for now....not confirmed yet tho!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

sorry i will get back to your comments later today i am watching 2 little girls so i have 3 girls under 3 at my home, makes me wonder if having another baby is a good idea! :haha: just joking i love kids!


----------



## Seraphim

Cocobelle said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> DF and I counted 90 ladies due in November, has to be some kind of record considering that is only half way into the month.
> 
> l wonder if that is any thing to do with so many people staying home this year on Valentines night due to the credit crunch? :rofl:[Click to expand...

We had a valentines baby (week overdue) ;)


----------



## janelouise

well its early days but i will fingers crossed due 22nd nov xx


----------



## Razcox

janelouise said:


> well its early days but i will fingers crossed due 22nd nov xx

Yeah our first due date in the 20's :happydance: Wishing you an extra sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Marlarky

Hi!! I'm due on November 11th if I calculated correct.. I'll update it after I see a doc if I'm wrong... Congrats everyone!!!

Did we agree on a name yet?


----------



## wheatsmall

I jst got my results today and found out that my due date will be on the 22 November could you add me to the list :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated...

we have a new name. the November Sparkles which i guess is different from the 09 group which was Sparklers....one letter off :haha: i loved their sig- anyone want to make one for the new name? something sparkly and cute??


----------



## devonangel

whooooo hoooo love the name could i have a siggy please


----------



## LPF

11th November for me!!!


----------



## janelouise

love the name xx


----------



## sophie c

woohoooo sig pleaaaaase lmao xxx


----------



## maybe_baby

Please can someone calm me down - my temps have PLUMETED today (not below coverline though) but the line on the cheapy test is darker today than yesterday. Could the temp drop be because I had a cold Mon-Weds so they were naturally higher?

I'm FREAKING out right now that something bad is going to happen over the weekend


----------



## Sparkly

maybe_baby said:


> Please can someone calm me down - my temps have PLUMETED today (not below coverline though) but the line on the cheapy test is darker today than yesterday. Could the temp drop be because I had a cold Mon-Weds so they were naturally higher?
> 
> I'm FREAKING out right now that something bad is going to happen over the weekend

I personally put my thermometer away when i got a definate :bfp:

It's just something else for me to worry about, so I took it out of the equation. I'm sure it was just your cold that caused the temp rise hun, don't worry.

The darker test line is a good indication that everything is fine :)


----------



## Sparkly

Woo Hoo!! I'm loving our new name :happydance:

And I just realised.......I'm 6 weeks today ....yey!!!


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> Please can someone calm me down - my temps have PLUMETED today (not below coverline though) but the line on the cheapy test is darker today than yesterday. Could the temp drop be because I had a cold Mon-Weds so they were naturally higher?
> 
> I'm FREAKING out right now that something bad is going to happen over the weekend

hey hun, just had a look at your chart and i would say everything is fine. the last couple of temps have been much higher then 'normal' and make a big peak. This was prob because of the cold you have had raising your temp those two days. Now the cold is passing (i am guessing you feel better now) your temp has gone back down to its normal levels. This combined with the darker line on your test would point to everything being a ok with the bean. :hugs:

I am going to be on all day (at work but i check in he he) so feel free to PM if you wanna chat :flower:


----------



## Razcox

Love the name and cant wait to see what sig we get, may have a little play myself tonight see what i can do. I cant seem to find how to do the writing like it was done by a sparkler though??

According to OV i am now 5 weeks!! :happydance: by the doctors its 6 weeks tomorrow cant wait to get to 8 and see the midwife. How is she going to get in touch does anyone know? will she ring or write a letter?


----------



## 2016

Turns out I won't be having a November sparkle anymore :cry:


----------



## Chimpette

OMG 2016 I'm so sorry, there are no words!

xxx


----------



## maybe_baby

:hug:HUGE:hug: 2016 xxx

Thanks for the reassurances ladies, in all honesty whatever will be is going to be. It's so frustrating that nothing you do can change the outcome :wacko:

Me and hubby now both place our hands on my tummy sending love vibes to the bean just before we go to sleep :blush:

Also decided to phone the doctors this morning to make an appointment and they don't even want to see me!! Just have to call in 3 weeks to make an appointment to see the midwife! BOOO!


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Maybe-baby,

Looks like we're only 1 day apart on the beanie front.. woohoo!

I went to the doctors on thursday, just made an appointment (didn't tell them why I wanted it). I had a MMC in Dec 09 so I wanted to go and make sure I got an early scan just to reassure myself. 

You should have your 1st midwife appointment when you are 10 weeks as they take blood and they can't take it before that date.

Hope this helps you out alittle 

xx


----------



## Sparkly

maybe_baby said:


> Me and hubby now both place our hands on my tummy sending love vibes to the bean just before we go to sleep :blush:

Blooming pregnancy hormones!!!! I have a tear in my eyes now :cry:

Dh and I do exactly the same :blush:


----------



## Sparkly

:hug: 2016

So sorry for your loss hun xx


----------



## maybe_baby

Another question ladies, have you/when did start to feel tired all the time and start with the hormonal mood swings. I haven't noticed these in myself yet - I am feeling queasy though and my boobs are already bigger and tender. Oh and feeling hungry alot of the time, but I can't be as I've just eaten!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi i LOVE the name, well done ladies! yeah i dont temp anymore..i think id be paranoid about every single drop & rise you know??? leave it & puton your energy into looking after yourself instead xxx

as for hunger maybebaby- yeah i am too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! trying not to give in tooo much to temptation though as dont want to put on 4 stone!! just have a drawer full of fruit to nibble on & also find im having to hv brekkie before i leave home now which is something ive never done until i get to my desk at 9.00!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Can I join? I just got my BFP today ... think I'm due 20th :D


----------



## SwissMiss

Sneakin' in here from parenting... got a tentative :shock: bfp thursday, I'm due the 18th! Hope to get to know some of you ladies!!! 
:hugs: 
Wendy


----------



## elley_baby248

Can i join? Got my BFP 2 days ago even though am not really due on till 22nd march! I'm due on the 16th November although it will probably change after my first scan


----------



## fairygirl

2016, So sorry hun xx

Erm, apparently the midwife will ring or send a letter for a booking in appointment at 8 weeks. A chat about medical history and stuff, may or may not get a scan date before this and guessing you get sent for bloods. I want to know! My doctor didn't explain any of this, I had to ask my pregnant friend.


----------



## Razcox

fairygirl said:


> 2016, So sorry hun xx
> 
> Erm, apparently the midwife will ring or send a letter for a booking in appointment at 8 weeks. A chat about medical history and stuff, may or may not get a scan date before this and guessing you get sent for bloods. I want to know! My doctor didn't explain any of this, I had to ask my pregnant friend.

Its terrible isnt it! I have no idea when i am going to get called in ( i work full time i need to let my manager know as well as my DH) what to expect or anything! I think the early pregnacy care in this country is really lacking :growlmad:


----------



## elley_baby248

It might just be your area as round here it's a little different.

Once you get your BFP you phone the midwife team straight away, no need to see a doctor etc. You arrange your booking appointment over the phone so it's convienient for you. They like to see you around here when your 6 weeks pregnant. The only thing we have to wait on is scan appointments. We get those by letter.


----------



## Babydreams321

I feel the same razcox...i was only saying to fairygirl yday that i called my doctors & made an appointment for nxt week ( not telling receptionist why)..a day later i then though to myself id better tell receptionist as maybe need to take urine sample or whatever in??!!! i mean, i dont know, its first time ive ever got a BFP!

...so i called back up & explained & she treated me like i was stupid for even booking a doctor appointment & told me that "obviously i had to see a midwife which doesnt happen for 9 weeks into pregnancy " so she booked me in for mid april...... i said sorry , i assumed id see a doctor & then he'd confirm a pregnancy & then REFER me to a midwife?????:growlmad: How was i sposed to know??!!

SO youre meant to wait & do nothing & see no one for another 4-5 weeks???!! i do think thats bad...There are so many naive women out there - how do they know what food to eat & avoid etc in this vital trimester if they dont join forums like these or have the sense to have a read up?? u know??


----------



## Razcox

How do you get the number for the MW?? I have seen the doctor who filled out the forms and just said they will be in touch . . . Not very helpful!

ETA - You know what i am going to call NHS direct to get some answers when i get home!


----------



## elley_baby248

They are posted up in the Dr's surgery it might just be the way MCHT run it around here though. I never had a problem with the care i got while i was pregnant with my son and that wasn't so long ago. I'm quite glad here we are in control of our own care and appointments as i hate waiting around for things.


----------



## jennyellen13

i havent done it with this pregnancy yet but i went to my docs first last time, and he gave me folic acid, as it was my first pregnancy i was confused and a bit upset because i had been drinnking before and he sat with me for ages talking. but i had to move doctors because i had moved house and then when i went to a new doctors i told them i was pregnant and they just booked an appointment straight with the midwife. i suppose its different everywhere but i am going to book to see my doctor first. id rather just have a chat and talk about worries with him first and then see my midwife. xx


----------



## Razcox

I have just made a thread to try and gather all the info from different ladies in different areas to see if we can get any more info. It only seems fair for us to have SOME idea about how OUR care is going to progress.

The frustrating thing is i am sat next to a guy at work whose wife had there 1st last Oct and i am sure he would be a wealth of info but that would involve telling him why i need the info. I am not ready for this to be public knowledge yet . . .


----------



## ruthyni

Hi Ladies!

Think i am due 20th Novemeber, can i be added?

Hopefully everyone is doin well!

xx


----------



## Babydreams321

Razcox said:


> I have just made a thread to try and gather all the info from different ladies in different areas to see if we can get any more info. It only seems fair for us to have SOME idea about how OUR care is going to progress.
> 
> The frustrating thing is i am sat next to a guy at work whose wife had there 1st last Oct and i am sure he would be a wealth of info but that would involve telling him why i need the info. I am not ready for this to be public knowledge yet . . .


well done you!! good idea!!

im exactly the same!! one of my best friends has just been for her first scan!! just dont want anyone to know until then myself either!! so bit hard to ask her....

mind u, thats what these forums are for eh!!:happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is well.

I was just wondering what symptoms you girls are having. I very anxious after having a MMC in Dec 09, and so far I'm not really having anything apart from being hungry and feeling tired.... 

xxx


----------



## elley_baby248

Nothing at all but then again i didnt with my son either


----------



## SunnySkies

Hi everyone,

We lost our little one yesterday, and to be honest I've been afraid to come on here for fear I would get too emotional. But, life goes on! :winkwink: Third time's the charm!

Have a great time ladies, congrats and good luck! :flower:


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry for your loss Sunny Skies x


----------



## maybe_baby

sorry to hear your bad news SunnySkies xx


----------



## maybe_baby

OK ladies, I really hope this isn't only me, but I cannot stop farting and burping!! Thank god I have my own office!! :haha:


----------



## Razcox

So sorry for you loss sunnyskies :hug:

Maybe_baby - Am have been very gassy but today it cant seem to escape so i have had tummy aches and trapped wind all day. I am in a call center as well so have to have a sneaky one every now and then!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry for your loss sunnyskies, I'm sure you'll get your bfp soon :hugs:


----------



## nicegirl22

maybe_baby said:


> OK ladies, I really hope this isn't only me, but I cannot stop farting and burping!! Thank god I have my own office!! :haha:

I dont have the farting but the burping is a problem. In fact I had this problem when I was pregnant with my son.. I counted one day how many times I burped and stopped counting after the 80th burp in 3 hours!! I swear it got so bad. I talked to the Dr. and he said its just part of being pregnant. I had lots of heart burn too during that pregnancy and its already started in this one, so I guess I get to look forward to lots of burping for the next eight months!:wacko:


----------



## quaizer

It not burping for me, its farting - bigtime, :blush: theres just no end to it, never had it with my other two so this really is a brand new experience lol. DH cant believe I can out-fart him!! :rofl:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

sorry i have been missing for a day or so! the babysitting was alot of fun and very tiring!

Big :hugs: to 2016 and sunnyskies! I am so sorry girls! :hugs:

4 new members since i signed on...congrats girls!

new symptoms? hmmmm not really i feel a ton better than i have...i felt some bubble in my tummy and i reminisced to the way early movement felt- i told dh i could feel the baby (is easy to get them mixed up!) but i know its way too early!

keep having very vivid dreams and thinking its twins....we will see!


----------



## vaniilla

I keep having vivid dreams too! I keep dreaming I have a baby boy and so does my oh but I'm still convinced I'm having twins :haha: how do you feel about twins rowleypolie? I'd really love them but my oh gives me tea-cup eyes whenever I mention it because he thinks its too much for our first lol


----------



## rowleypolie

vaniilla said:


> how do you feel about twins rowleypolie? I'd really love them but my oh gives me tea-cup eyes whenever I mention it because he thinks its too much for our first lol

i agree with oh that twins would be hard as the first babies but i also believe in fate and in the last year i have met 3 couples with twins...seems a little odd because i never had any friends with twins before! i feel like it is prep for me having twins...on that note i am completly sure its twins and i felt ovulation from both sides so its possible to have fraternal twins....I would be SOO Happy if i was right! but if its just one baby i will be happy too as long as the baby or babies are healthy! 

as for dreams...if you guys keep dreaming of a boy... i wouldnt be surprised! mothers intuition is normally right! :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

i hate the extra hormones in this first tri! i swear poor dh must have alot of patience because i am snappy and mean right now...plus everything he does is driving me crazy! he says he cant stop doing everything because theres nothing he can do that doesnt drive me crazy! a girlfriend of mine said she wishes time would fast forward 6 months so i wouldnt be so grumpy! :haha:


----------



## wantingmore

Confirmed by ultrasound, my due date is Nov 5th, 2010


----------



## Boothh

hii think i just got my bfp today im definatly due in november! im going to say 20th if you dont mind putting me down there? this just feels unreal! my little boy will turn 7months on monday! oh well we wanted them close together, i plan to carry on taking tests this weekend as i think im due AF tomorrow, but got a definate bfp this evening! :) soo excited!! xx


----------



## rowleypolie

boothh...how exciting he will be at such an easy age when you have the new baby...when dd was 18 months things were easy...she is almost 2 and i am wondering if this was good timing or not? she is soo difficult right now! and she will be 2 1/2 when baby is born...heaven help me!


----------



## Tulip

Boothh that's fantastic news!
Hi girls I hope to join you soon - got a BFP on frer yesterday, but it was only 11dpo so am going to hide out for a few days til I'm happier. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Congrats booth :D


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well, me and the hubby went to my ultrasound today :D the US tech says everything is looking good and that I am measuring out at 6 weeks(yesterday now cause its now 1am) I got to see the gestational sack and yolk sack so i was really excited. I dont think my dh didnt appreciate this as much as me, but i know he did in his own way. 

My symptoms lately is that im nauseous, i kinda cant sleep and my boobs are sore!!!! lol.....but i found a way to help my morning sickness and that would be motion sickness braclets, they are a god send LOL!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! Glad we have a few more ladies again, congrates to all xxx

Bit paranoid today as it the period where things went wrong last time, once the next week is over i am sure i will be able to breath a little easier. Now i know logically its highy unlikely to have problems at the same point as this is a new pregnacy but try telling the less logical side of my brain that!


----------



## fairygirl

Nevermind the September baby boom that I've seen mentioned in the press. Check out the November one! I've seen more BFPs this morning who will no doubt join us! :p

Oh can I show this off please? I'm deperate?
 



Attached Files:







yay5.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tulip

Beautiful, fairy! :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby

Woo fairy!!!!! Today is the first day I haven't done a pg test, but my temps soared again. Taken a huge decision and have put my thermometer away. I'm soooooo scared!!!!! Lol


----------



## fairygirl

My thermometer is away, all that beeping at me when I had a fever midweek was enough. I'm so happy I got my 3+, means baby should be ok.


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi girls can I join ya ;) I think im due 15th although different sites saying different things ff says 13th xx


----------



## Sparkly

Hi and welcome to all the new :bfp:

I'm loving the digi test piccie fairy! i'm jelous, I have no more digis left and really wanted to see the 3+........seems like a waste of money to buy a pack just for that though......:blush:.......I might though :)


----------



## Sparkly

I've been having a little bit of browny coloured discharge after I wipe, last night and this morning. I was a bit worried but i do have a bout of thrush atm, and after doing lots of googling, it seems that the thrush is likely to blame!

I'm taking it easy today, and keeping an eye on it anyway.


----------



## fairygirl

:wave: GG! I officially have no more room in my sig, but I found a spot for you . I went by my FF date. :thumbup:

Sparkly, it was my last one and worth it. Normally you wait for the weeks to appear, but one second it was thinking about the results, I washed my hands, turned around and both were there, it didn't even need to think too hard! I wish I could wave it in people's faces all day, but I shall resist and keep my announcement on bnb!


----------



## GossipGirly

iv been terrible and told too many ppl with excitement hope everything is ok... are they achey pushy down type crampy things normal xx


----------



## Millana

Can I join? My due date is Nov. 18. I am looking at the list and I can't help but get so excited for all of us!!!

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Chimpette

rowleypolie said:


> boothh...how exciting he will be at such an easy age when you have the new baby...when dd was 18 months things were easy...she is almost 2 and i am wondering if this was good timing or not? she is soo difficult right now! and she will be 2 1/2 when baby is born...heaven help me!

Hi Rowleypolie,

I'm the same as you, my DS will be 2 1/2 when baby is born... and I'm thinking exactly the same as you, but i'm sure we'll be fine! haha :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Chimpette

Good afternoon ladies, hope everyone is ok today!

Welcome to the new BFP's and congratulations!

I did a CBD again this morning but it said 1-2 again, so guess I should wait until 2 weeks after my first one.. but I just can't stop testing.. I've even ordered another 2 cbd off amazon so that I can get ones which show 2-3 and 3+... and yes I just can't help myself.. haha!

xxx


----------



## hinkybinky

Hello! Please may I join this thread? Got my BFP last Saturday, am now 6+1. Telling mums and dads tomorrow, so excited! Due date, according to FF is 11th Nov, first appt with midwife on Monday so will double-check with her!


----------



## Razcox

Fairy that digi is just great :happydance: got mine all ready to do in the week. I am going to try and hold out until tuesday when i will be 5 + 4 to make sure i get the 3+ but i may crack before then!


----------



## maybe_baby

GossipGirly said:


> iv been terrible and told too many ppl with excitement hope everything is ok... are they achey pushy down type crampy things normal xx

I hope so, I've got awful AF type cramps today, so bad that I've had to put a hot water bottle on my tummy. 

Has anyone else been having these and been ok?


----------



## Boothh

hey girls, did another test this morning and it was slightly darker than yesterday evenings, i have 2more early ones to use up and then one that says use on day of missed period so im gunna do one a day til ive used them up! i have the crampy pains too, however asked, and i remember i had them with my son too! i was constantly thinking AF was going to hit me any second but she didnt! just relax and take it easy!
we are moving out next weekend so im going to be very busy! last time i was pregnant i lived at my mums so i could relax as much as i wanted, this time around i have my little boy and also a house to look after so i am sure they are going to be very different experiences! xx


----------



## rowleypolie

Chimpette said:


> I'm the same as you, my DS will be 2 1/2 when baby is born... and I'm thinking exactly the same as you, but i'm sure we'll be fine! haha :thumbup:
> 
> xx

these terrible 2s are so hard though! are you running across it yet? DD just falls limp on the ground when we are at the store or docs office and starts screaming and crawling away so i cant pick her up! i am so worried about what is to come (she isnt technically 2 until april!)


----------



## Boothh

my neice is 2 and half now and she has a such an attitude! i am worried about that side of things, but im hoping jess will be more laid back like his daddy, he is certainly an easy baby, he hardly ever cries and hes so happy to sit and play on his own even at his age but loads of people have said to me the second child is normally the cry baby lol, i dont know if is true though, i was hoping i could have 2 easy babies! haha x


----------



## Chimpette

rowleypolie said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> I'm the same as you, my DS will be 2 1/2 when baby is born... and I'm thinking exactly the same as you, but i'm sure we'll be fine! haha :thumbup:
> 
> xx
> 
> these terrible 2s are so hard though! are you running across it yet? DD just falls limp on the ground when we are at the store or docs office and starts screaming and crawling away so i cant pick her up! i am so worried about what is to come (she isnt technically 2 until april!)Click to expand...

I know, my son started throwing paddies a little while ago, started with him throwing himself on to things, and is growing from there, he turns 2 in June, but he's always been quite strong so I'm hoping that when he's actually 2 that he would have grown out of it by then.. haah!


----------



## maggsy11

Hi ladies,
just been directed here, can I join please??

just got my BFP today, still in a state of shock!!

Hows everyone doing??

xmagsx:kiss:


----------



## Chimpette

maggsy11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> just been directed here, can I join please??
> 
> just got my BFP today, still in a state of shock!!
> 
> Hows everyone doing??
> 
> xmagsx:kiss:

Hello Maggsy,

Long time no see... haha! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## maggsy11

I know its been ages lol

how are you? do you have many symptoms yet?


----------



## Chimpette

No, well apart from being tired and hungry that's about it, but then I didn't really have any with my DS either, so I'm trying not to get too worried about it all.

How about you, are you having any? 

I'll come back on tomorrow, got put DS to bed and feeling sleepy myself so off to bed..

Night night xx


----------



## maggsy11

Not much, just the same as you, 

have a good sleep

talk soon

xmagsx:happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

congrats maggsy...what day should i put you down for?


----------



## Boothh

is anyone feeling sick yet? i never felt sick til 8 or 9 weeks with jess but the last few days i have felt soo nautious! certain smells keep triggering me off, im amazed i can even smell anything to be honest though because my nose is soo stuffed up :( xx


----------



## amiemoses

Can I join?! Just got my BFP lastnight, EDD is November 22! YAY! Congrats ladies :)


----------



## Boothh

hey! xx


----------



## SilasLove

Hello ladies! 

Feeling terrible for my friend today. She starting bleeding and cramping last night, called doc. Was told to sit around and if it gets worse to go in. She is due Nov. 7 and I Nov. 10. Hoping for the best with her! No clots or tissue, and cramps were easing up. So praying for her, as well as all of us! :D


----------



## Boothh

oh no! praying for your friend hun, i see i dont have the youngest LO in here too haha :p xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Boothh said:


> oh no! praying for your friend hun, i see i dont have the youngest LO in here too haha :p xxx

Oh yeah! Lol. Was yours a bit of surprise as well?


----------



## Boothh

we were ntnp but it was only early days this was the second cycle of ntnp and i didnt expect to be pregnant so soon haha! i thought it would be a couple of months at least! 
are you worried about coping with 2 under 2? xx


----------



## SilasLove

It is my biggest anxiety at this point. I am so uneasy about it, lol. It is my biggest worry right now. But I am warming up to it more and more each day.


----------



## Boothh

aww, i know the feeling, im thinking more about when i get to about 8months pregnant and having to carry a one year old up and down the stairs, and having 2 sets of nappies to change etc, i feel im pretty lucky with jesse though because he is really easy, he hardly ever cries and he is so laid back i dont think im going to be so lucky with the next one! xx


----------



## SilasLove

My little guy is so/so. He has some laid back days .. but he his very spoiled. Lol. So, he likes lots of attention.


----------



## BeachPrincess

SilasLove said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Feeling terrible for my friend today. She starting bleeding and cramping last night, called doc. Was told to sit around and if it gets worse to go in. She is due Nov. 7 and I Nov. 10. Hoping for the best with her! No clots or tissue, and cramps were easing up. So praying for her, as well as all of us! :D

I hope she's doing well! I started spotting Monday.. I was able to make it to the doctor Tuesday. They drew blood and said my HCG went from 135 to 4200! I am getting impatient waiting for the 26th to come!!


----------



## Boothh

jesse is a real daddys boy, he fights for his daddys attention haha, but during the day when hes at work hes just as happy playing on the floor as he is sat on my lap, im currently patting myself on the back for introducing his 2hour afternoon nap, because if this pregnancy is anything like his ill be needing that nap too haha!


----------



## SilasLove

BeachPrincess said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Feeling terrible for my friend today. She starting bleeding and cramping last night, called doc. Was told to sit around and if it gets worse to go in. She is due Nov. 7 and I Nov. 10. Hoping for the best with her! No clots or tissue, and cramps were easing up. So praying for her, as well as all of us! :D
> 
> I hope she's doing well! I started spotting Monday.. I was able to make it to the doctor Tuesday. They drew blood and said my HCG went from 135 to 4200! I am getting impatient waiting for the 26th to come!!Click to expand...

Congrats! & Thank you! x


----------



## SilasLove

Boothh said:


> jesse is a real daddys boy, he fights for his daddys attention haha, but during the day when hes at work hes just as happy playing on the floor as he is sat on my lap, im currently patting myself on the back for introducing his 2hour afternoon nap, because if this pregnancy is anything like his ill be needing that nap too haha!

That is great! You will most likely be needing that nap. x
My son just stares at his daddy and smiles, lol. It is the cutest thing.


----------



## maggsy11

Hi rowleypolie,

My EDD is 18th November, thanks for asking

take care

xmagsx:kiss:


----------



## Tulip

Hope your friend and her bean are ok Silas xx


----------



## newbie

Hi ladies!
Can I join? :flower: ?
Got a lovely mothers day :bfp: this morning!
Am slightly nervous as my last pregnany was ectopic. Is anyone else in the same boat?!

Worked out that my due date is (roughly!) 22nd November. (my mum and step sisters birthdays!!)

Sticky :dust:


----------



## sophie c

congratulations newbie what a lovely mothers day present!! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations newbie and a happy mothers day to you! Are the doctors going to monitor your hcg early on to rule out EP? 

I'm due on the 22nd too! xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

happy mother's day to all my wonderful UK buddies :yipee: ...I am in the US so our mother's day isnt until may but I was thinking of you today! Maybe I should just celebrate this one because our mothers day is always on my birthday (or close by) maybe DH will let me celebrate both! :haha: never hurts to ask! :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

Happy Mothers Day to all us mummy's to be :happydance:

I got card, some choccies, and a cute little teddy from Bumpkin!!

I'm still slightly spotting today, at 2am it turned dark pink and I was a bit worried, but it has got less and has returned to brown this morning. I'm trying not to panic as I'm almost certain that it's down to the thrush, but if it's still there in the morning I will phone my doctor.

have a good day all xx


----------



## newbie

Thanks!
Tulip - Yes they said after that Ep that if I got pregnant again to go down there asap to get bloods and a scan. So nervous now, and frustrated it Sunday- Wanna go now!!! Never been so desperate for them to take blood!!!

xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Good morning all and a huge hello and welcome to the new ladies :hugs:

Sparkly - That is soo cute and must have been such a nice surprise for you x

Not feeling too bad this morning no sicky feeling but my boobs are a bit sore and my bleeding nipples havent gone down for days!!! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## janelouise

hello loves well the sickness is kicking in this morning have to eat rich tea fingers to help
had weird pains in my legs and hips?? want to get excited but cant help worrying xxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning Raz!
I'm OK today, done my wii exercises AND sorted out my spring wardrobe and am rewarding myself with a nice sit down and tea and a biscuit.

Also I am bloating like nobody's business already and have dug out the maternity jeans rather than wear my scummy jogging bottoms today. Goodness knows what I'm gonna wear to work for the the next 8 weeks, I'm not one for baggy jumpers! Did a frer this morning (13dpo) and it's easily stronger than Fridays whoop whoop :wohoo:

Newbie, best of luck with bloods tomorrow, just think by Weds you'll have a beautifully rocketing hcg count :hugs:


----------



## BeachPrincess

rowleypolie said:


> updated!
> 
> happy mother's day to all my wonderful UK buddies :yipee: ...I am in the US so our mother's day isnt until may but I was thinking of you today! Maybe I should just celebrate this one because our mothers day is always on my birthday (or close by) maybe DH will let me celebrate both! :haha: never hurts to ask! :happydance:

Oh, wow! I didn't know it was Mother's Day in the UK!!

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL THE MOM'S TO BE! :D :D ..And mommy's of course!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Sparkly said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all us mummy's to be :happydance:
> 
> I got card, some choccies, and a cute little teddy from Bumpkin!!
> 
> I'm still slightly spotting today, at 2am it turned dark pink and I was a bit worried, but it has got less and has returned to brown this morning. I'm trying not to panic as I'm almost certain that it's down to the thrush, but if it's still there in the morning I will phone my doctor.
> 
> have a good day all xx

Hey hun! I had the same thing happen to me last week.. I panicked and went to the doctor. They said it's normal.. Your uterus is getting so much blood right now.. It's also stretching, expanding, and making room for baby... With so much blood and the expanding blood is bound to come out. The doctor said unless I start filling up a mad an hour, to come in... Other than that, spotting is normal!:hugs:


----------



## Boothh

morning girls i did another test this morning and it was significantly thicker and darker than yesterdays test! 2 more tests to go haha, oh gosh you ladies have reminded me about bloods! i have the worst veins ever! when pregnant with my son it took 2midwives a nurse and a doctor to get blood out of me at the gp surgery lmao, and when i had my canular to go to thatre after i had my son they ended up sticking it up by my elbow cus after using my hands as pin cushions they couldnt get a vein! im awful haha, 
im abit worried actually because with my son i had a massive tear that meant i had to go to theatre to be sewn up for 2hours! and the consultant told me he thought that next time i would probably need a section to prevent serious damage and me possibly being incontinent! i loved labour and birth and found it quite easy! i really dont want a section and im scared of what theyre going to say to me!! :S

has anybody else lost their appetite? i just cant be bothered with eating at all! i feel nauseous so thats probably why!
well im off the the MIL-tobes, now so ill chat later :) wish me luck ha! xx


----------



## Boothh

oo i forgot to mention my lovely son bought me a little teddy, a cd i wanted, and 2boxes of lucky charms! (imported from the US) how thoughtful of him haha xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

Boothh said:


> oo i forgot to mention my lovely son bought me a little teddy, a cd i wanted, and 2boxes of lucky charms! (imported from the US) how thoughtful of him haha xx

LUCKY CHARMS!! Funny story.. I live on a military base in Germany.. We have American grorcery stores here that close at 8... I was craving Lucky Charms SOOO bad Friday night... 

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs503.snc3/26434_392198195519_508415519_5327314_5518271_n.jpg

My husband caught the madness on camera... I was wearing my Lucky Charms shirt, talking about the marshmellows, and how good they would be... It was a sad sight... We bought urine tests so I could have a dark one for my scan frame!!


Back on topic.... I have lost my appetite for a bit. My husband makes sure that I have something to eat.. The doctor said that it's normal.. :) Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## devonangel

awwwww love the pic beach princess

xxxx


----------



## BeachPrincess

Thank you!


----------



## Boothh

aw thats a great pic and a proper strong bfp! mine are all faintish but they were never strong with my son so i dont know what to think, i dont think 3tests taken over three days getting slightly darker each day would be wrong would it? x


----------



## fairygirl

BeachPrincess I love all of your pics.
Booth, don't worry, I'm sure if you test again the lines will keep getting darker. x


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Happy Mother's day! Unfortunately my husband did the unthinkable and forgot all about it... rubbish! So to make for it he has done all the housework today and taken me and my son out to a petty farm for the day. 

So a happier note, I have done 3 superdrug tests since last tuesday, the last one being yesterday and it's alot alot darker and bolder than the last 2, so I'm happy and on cloud 9, fingers crossed everything is going to be ok with this beanie, roll on 1st April for my early scan!

xxx


----------



## Boothh

thank fairy i have 2more tests to do, 1more early one and a cheap boots one! i know im being silly but i cant help it!

we told OHs parents today that im pregnant, his sister omg never seen anybody sulking soo much! haha, she must obviously be ttc, (shes19) i dont get on with her anyway and she didnt say one word to us when we got there because iv already argued with her this week about my wedding which is telling me im selfish for wanting a small wedding abroad rather than a massive on here! lol, well we came out with it and she stormed out the room dragging her boyfriend after her in the biggest sulk ever! what an idiot, shes been jealous ever since we had jesse because she feels she isnt the baby anymore and isnt getting attention, shes so horrid when i look in the future and see that ill have to spend the rest of my life tolerating her it really gets me down, sorry to rant at you girls so soon after joining haha xx


----------



## fairygirl

Rant away Booth, she sounds awful, I hope she's mature enough to be ttc at 19! I wanted a small wedding like you, we plan to go to Gretna Green (Booking it next month for next April), anyway we told 2 people we would pay for them to be witnesses and everyone we have told they can come if they want to. Well now we're up to around 40 guests! So much for my small wedding but if people are willing to come up and stay and celebrate with us then I feel blessed.


----------



## Boothh

i got pregnant at 19 with jesse and im only 20 now so i cant say much but her and her boyfriend are the biggest idiots ever they are like a pair of bookends! i feel sorry for her boyfriend she just bullies him shes really a horrible person i dont think she really has any friends shes always sh*t stirring, when me and OH stayed at his parents for a few weeks before christmas she was constantly telling me stuff to make us argue! she is the biggest weirdo ever! 
we want to get married in cyprus next may, she said she apparently cant get time off so i said well we dont really want loads of people anyway so she had a go at me saying her mum and dad wont come either if she doesnt, one day i will end up putting her in her place i know it but i have to keep quiet cus were walking on eggshells with OHs family as it is and i have to be polite for his sake, but she really is awful! :dohh:!


----------



## fairygirl

Oh Booth, hope I didn't offend you? Your SIL does sound terrible! 
Ooo a wedding a month after mine. How exciting. The wonderful thing about going away to do it as it is minimal fuss.


----------



## GossipGirly

Hi can you change my dd to Novemeber 13th..Im gonna go by FF xx


----------



## Boothh

no dont worry you didnt he wasnt planned (but very much wanted) theres no way i wouldve planned a baby at 19! i know im only 20 now but we are settled and a little family now so its very different to before we had children haha!
im just worried about losing weight to fit into my wedding dress already! i havnt lost my baby weight from jesse yet! still had another 2.5 stones to go :dohh: im going to try and eat alot healthier this time though! :D x


----------



## fairygirl

It's easier to lose weight if you really want to! I did really well with Tesco Diets a couple of years ago and then metmy DF and it just wasn't important anymore, needless to say I'm heavy again. I'd like to think I'm not going to go over the top with food during my pregnancy. 
I can't wait to be a little family :p


----------



## Boothh

i put quite alot of weight on with jesse because i felt sick alot so i just ate to stop myself from feeling ill, i had a really bad back with him and i was aneamic so tired all the time i hardl left the house near the end i think that contributed to weight gain, i never went on a diet after having him but in january i started one and managed to lose 11lbs up until last monday, i was still on the diet til friday when i found out and im still going to be eating much the same though this pregnancy i hope because im eating alot healthier now, i dont think i will have as much chance this time to sit around either because now i have a baby that is on the verge of crawling and a house to run sitting down is not really in my vocabulary! haha xx


----------



## fairygirl

I admire you! xx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Morning (all day) sickness is kicking my butt!!!! :sick:


----------



## devonangel

awwwww hun i can sypathize im geting it bad as well x x


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

raz...my boobs are sore too! i can see the white spots on my nipples forming...and i swear yesterday i leaked! I nursed dd for a year and i still have some milk frm that...i guess it will stay with me for a few years...weird to think about it! That means the boobs are off limits to DH...poor guy! they will be off limits for a year or so!


----------



## rowleypolie

janelouise said:


> hello loves well the sickness is kicking in this morning have to eat rich tea fingers to help
> had weird pains in my legs and hips?? want to get excited but cant help worrying xxx

i know what you mean...i keep getting weird pains and i keep telling myself everything is going to okay as long as __________(fill in the blank) and the list is so long DH thinks i am setting myself up for alot of worry for nothing! my thing right now is the fear of spotting because thats how the MC started in sept...but it can be perfectly normal so i have to stop worrying!


----------



## devonangel

is anyone suffering from wind i'm getting it really bad x


----------



## Boothh

im scared too i feel years away from 12weeks :/ im just going to try and take it easy easier said than done though, since we are moving next weekend, no lifting for me! 
i had pretty bad cramps in early pregnancy with jesse though so im trying not to worry im justhaving light period painy type cramps, not even as bad as normal period pains, i know this is normal so im trying not to worry! my boobs are so sore jesse has a habit of grabbing them and when he grabbed my boobie this morning i nearly dropped him! it reaally hurt!! x


----------



## Boothh

devonangel said:


> is anyone suffering from wind i'm getting it really bad x

:blush:


----------



## devonangel

sorry i had to ask x


----------



## GossipGirly

I am devonangel haha xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

Boothh said:


> aw thats a great pic and a proper strong bfp! mine are all faintish but they were never strong with my son so i dont know what to think, i dont think 3tests taken over three days getting slightly darker each day would be wrong would it? x

The first BFP I had... It was maybe 10DPO You could only see it on 1st response and another cheapo brand. It's gotten 100000000 times darker!


----------



## devonangel

GossipGirly said:


> I am devonangel haha xx

thank god its just not me:happydance:


----------



## quaizer

devonangel said:


> is anyone suffering from wind i'm getting it really bad x

My god yes!!! Glad Im not on my own though lol!!! Seems as though its constant and I can even outfart DH!! :blush:


----------



## GossipGirly

aww quaizer we our due same day :)


----------



## quaizer

GossipGirly said:


> aww quaizer we our due same day :)


Awwwww we are!! :thumbup: Congratulations! Havent been wrong yet with my dates so Im looking forward to seeing what my first scan reveals on 26th xx


----------



## Betheney

Hi ladies, i am due Nov 20th if i go off the 40 weeks from the first day of my LMP, but i ovulated about CD18 so it may be later than that by a couple of days


----------



## rowleypolie

updted!


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone - how are we all feeling today?

I've been on constant knicker watch this weekend as my cramps were so bad, but I took another digi test and I've gone from 1-2 to 2-3 weeks this morning, so that's put my mind at rest a little bit.

I didn't realise you're not supposed to put hot water bottles on your tummy though!!


----------



## GossipGirly

well my digi made me panic this mornin must have been faulty, it said 3+ weeks then said not pregnant* and the egg timer was still there...they r going to send me a new one out doesnt ease the anxiety xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all,

Well I am feeling quite good this morning after feeling a bit yukky over the weekend. Although I do tend to feel a little more queasy later in the day or in the evening.

Maybe-baby I have been on constant knicker-watch since I had my small bleed last Monday but I have had nothing since so fingers crossed. My midwife said a small bleed around 5-6 weeks can be implantation bleeding and that its quite common. I hope that is all it was.


----------



## Sparkly

Well ladies my spotting got worse yesterday, more of it and it turned dark red. Needless to say I was out of my mind with worry so I called nhs direct, and a lovely lady called me back an hour later. She did reassure me, as she said thrush irritates the lining of the vaginal walls when you're pregnant and can cause the bleeding. I was told to rest and drink plenty of water as this helps to flush everything out! I had some discomfort too, a bit like mild period pains. I was really worried overnight, getting up every couple of hours on knicker and wipe check. It seems to have eased of a bit today, but is still there a bit when I wipe!

What would you ladies do now? Do you think I should see my doctor? I could really do with some more reassurance that my baby is ok! I don't have a number for my midwife yet as I haven't got my first appointment with her until next week. We do have an epu at our local hospital, can I phone there? or does my doc need to refer me there?


----------



## GossipGirly

I think you should go to your dr because u r just going to worry, thats what they are there for xx


----------



## Boothh

yeah id recomend you go see your doctor too! he might be able to get you in for an early scan just to put your mind at rest! im sure everything will be just fine though hun!

well my mum offered to have jess in her bedroom last night as he was being fussy, i still got the worst nights sleep though! im soo tired today! we have been staying at my mums while we find a house ( we get the keys on friday so we will be moving this weekend! :D ) and cus all our furniture is stored, me and OH are on a single mattress on the floor! so you can imagine how bad it is lol! we have had 2 air beds in the time weve been here but they have both popped! so we gave up lol, i cant wait to get in my own bed again finally at weekend and spread out haha! 
i feel so sick this morning and had some mild cramps when i was lying in bed, took my last superdrug test this morning and got a nice dark line still not as dark as i want but it was thick too so not worried! im trying to work myself up for breakfast but i cant do it! just drinking a glass of milk and a cup of tea at the same time haha, x


----------



## Razcox

Sparkley - I would go to the doctors as you need to be refered to get to the EPU, they will prob send your for a scan to be on the safe side but you may have to wait a couple of days. This would help with the worring though xxx :hug:

Maybe_baby - I have been awful the last couple of days on knicker and wipe watch! Had some more AF type pains yesterday and my symptoms seemed to have eased up a bit as well so i was convinced it was going wrong! 12 weeks feels like an age away . . . 

How is everyone else doing? Took another digi test today and got a 3+ so i am a bit happier today. It really feels like this one is going to stick around :happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Sparkly said:


> Well ladies my spotting got worse yesterday, more of it and it turned dark red. Needless to say I was out of my mind with worry so I called nhs direct, and a lovely lady called me back an hour later. She did reassure me, as she said thrush irritates the lining of the vaginal walls when you're pregnant and can cause the bleeding. I was told to rest and drink plenty of water as this helps to flush everything out! I had some discomfort too, a bit like mild period pains. I was really worried overnight, getting up every couple of hours on knicker and wipe check. It seems to have eased of a bit today, but is still there a bit when I wipe!
> 
> What would you ladies do now? Do you think I should see my doctor? I could really do with some more reassurance that my baby is ok! I don't have a number for my midwife yet as I haven't got my first appointment with her until next week. We do have an epu at our local hospital, can I phone there? or does my doc need to refer me there?

Hi Sparkly,

Sorry your going through this. When I started to bleed I rang my doctors and they booked me in for an emergency early scan that same day...

Good luck, hope you get your scan today so it can put your mind at ease.


xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

How's everyone today? 

I keep getting car sick which I've never had before in my life so I'm guessing it's baby not liking the roads at the moment.. haha! No other symptoms apart from that really... CAnt' wait for the 1st April for my reassurance scan, just want to know that beanie is nice and safe.

Waiting for CBD tests that I ordered to come in the post so that I can do another one and hopefully it will read 2-3 instead of 1-2... fingers crossed.

xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

im worried about lack of symtoms :( x


----------



## Chimpette

GossipGirly said:


> im worried about lack of symtoms :( x

Hi GossipGirly,

I am too, but in fairness I didn't really have any symptoms with my DS either, but after my MMC last time people kept saying, well you didn't have any symptoms, so now I feel like I'm treading on egg shells.

Fingers crossed we're just lucky and we'll get some symptoms later on.. :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Boothh

i didnt have any symptoms with DS til about 8 or 9 weeks when the m/s kicked in, dont worry about it, its different for everyone!

this time im having vivid dreams, nausea and AF type pains already!! xx


----------



## fairygirl

My symptoms are really mild when I do exerience them. Does make me wonder.
Sparkly, hope you can see your Dr. x


----------



## Razcox

Dont worry about the lack of symtoms its still early days yet and everyone is different xxx My symtoms seemed to have settled down a bit the last couple of days that started me worrying but got a nice 3+ on the digi. I am sure its the calm before the storm for us all and in a couple of weeks we will be begging the MS to stop :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I wish the ms would stop! I'm finding it very hard to not throw up atm :( my sleep is getting worse too, I must have woke up every hour on the hour last night, I really hope the ms calms down!


----------



## Boothh

dont worry hun it should settle in a few weeks, i know it seems ages away yet but it will come fast! how are you dealing with it, i found last time eating little and often even if you dont feel like it helped alot, try and make sure your stomach is never too empty or too full, this helped me loads when i was first pregnant with jesse, just try to eat like alot of little snacks and 3small meals and it might help, also ginger is supposed to help with sickness so i had like 2 ginger biscuits as a snack in between meals and that helped even if its just in your head xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Sparkly I would call your GP as you need to set your mind at rest. 

As most of you know I had a bleed last Monday and while the doctor I saw (duty doctor) wouldn't send me for a scan (he said I was a bit too early at that point to really see anything) I have since been given the number for my local EPU so that should anything happen now that I am passed 6 weeks, I can call direct. Hopefully I wont need to use that number and I hope everything turns out well for you too Sparkly :hugs:


----------



## sophie c

well my symsptoms are coming on stronger now, i get mild headaches quite often. 
im more or less sleeping every night by 8.30! saddo i know!
im feeling rather nausious as the day goes on (worse in the afternoon)
and im fancying stupid things like peperamin and cheesestrings and wait for it!!! packets of scampi fries!! (I HATE FISH)

XXXX


----------



## Sparkly

Cocobelle said:


> Sparkly I would call your GP as you need to set your mind at rest.
> 
> As most of you know I had a bleed last Monday and while the doctor I saw (duty doctor) wouldn't send me for a scan (he said I was a bit too early at that point to really see anything) I have since been given the number for my local EPU so that should anything happen now that I am passed 6 weeks, I can call direct. Hopefully I wont need to use that number and I hope everything turns out well for you too Sparkly :hugs:

Thank you hun :flower:

I have an appointment with my gp this afternoon. hopefully all will be well. I took another pregnancy test and it was positive. :)


----------



## Cocobelle

Sparkly said:


> Cocobelle said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly I would call your GP as you need to set your mind at rest.
> 
> As most of you know I had a bleed last Monday and while the doctor I saw (duty doctor) wouldn't send me for a scan (he said I was a bit too early at that point to really see anything) I have since been given the number for my local EPU so that should anything happen now that I am passed 6 weeks, I can call direct. Hopefully I wont need to use that number and I hope everything turns out well for you too Sparkly :hugs:
> 
> Thank you hun :flower:
> 
> I have an appointment with my gp this afternoon. hopefully all will be well. I took another pregnancy test and it was positive. :)Click to expand...

That is all sounding good to me hun x


----------



## Razcox

Good luck this afternoon and keep us posted, i am sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## mummyconfused

me too me too. Due 7th Nov


----------



## newbie

Sophie c - I had major cravings for the scampi fries with DD, I too hate fish! Ate loads of them while pregnant, and hated them after I gave birth!!

I was in bed by 9pm last night!!!

Well saw my fav doc this morning. She was very surprised I was Pregnant (in a good way!) as we were on track for fertility treatment.
Anyway, shall be having an early scan around the 29th March. Just need to wait for the letter from the hospital to confirm the date.

So nervous!!

How is everyone today?
Its gorgeous and sunny here today. lifting my mood!!
xx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm still craving chicken yet do not eat meat and have not done so for 3 and a half years! It must be the protein my body wants right?!?


----------



## mummyconfused

Im craving canned tuna... Can I eat that? *PLEASE SAY YES LOL*


----------



## maybe_baby

Yep Tuna is ok in moderation (mercury levels) pretty sure you can have 3 cans a week of it though!

I called the doctor today as I was worried about cramps I'd been getting and she asked me the last day of my period, so before I answered I tried to explain that I have really long cycles and didn't think I'd OV'd until 2-3 weeks ago, but she said it didn't matter. So by her calculations I am 7 weeks pregnant!! When in fact I'm 4+3ish!

So she wants to get me booked in with the widwife and get a dating scan done!!


----------



## Razcox

I have had a huge craving for red meat, had a huge steak last night and boy did it hit the spot. Is anyone else worried about putting on too much weight? i have been on a diet for 2 months before the :bfp: which was a low kcal diet and lost over 1 stone. Now i am eating normally again but i am still hungry. I am trying to stick to fruit and stuff but i am so worried about putting on too much weight. I feel quite bloated and really dont want to go anywhere near the scales . . .


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> Yep Tuna is ok in moderation (mercury levels) pretty sure you can have 3 cans a week of it though!
> 
> I called the doctor today as I was worried about cramps I'd been getting and she asked me the last day of my period, so before I answered I tried to explain that I have really long cycles and didn't think I'd OV'd until 2-3 weeks ago, but she said it didn't matter. So by her calculations I am 7 weeks pregnant!! When in fact I'm 4+3ish!
> 
> So she wants to get me booked in with the widwife and get a dating scan done!!

Great news that you will be getting a scan soon but how silly is that!!! The Scan will put you back anyway but you think they would listen to us a bit :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

oh i hope my new doctor isnt like that! i have really long cycles too! :/

im worried about putting on alot of weight, i put on 4.5 stone with my son and stil have 2.5 left over! my wedding will be about 6months after this baby is born so i really dont want to give myself extra work to get smaller! iv been on a diet since january and lost 11lbs! we always weigh on mondays and iv weighed in today and put on 1lb already!! :dohh: im trying to eat healthily though and stay abit more active this time! :D xx


----------



## babybear

Can I join you please. I'm due about the 19th November with #2


----------



## quaizer

babybear said:


> Can I join you please. I'm due about the 19th November with #2

Congratulations!! Im due on the 13th with #3 (if my dates are correct) hopefully my scan will tell me if Im right on 26th. Welcome xx :flower:


----------



## devonangel

i'm off to the hospital tommorrow to see my consultant and a scan x


----------



## quaizer

devonangel said:


> i'm off to the hospital tommorrow to see my consultant and a scan x

Im wishing you lots of luck!! Mine feels like its ages away yet xx :flower:


----------



## devonangel

awwwww i'm going to see my consultant as i have medical problems x x


----------



## quaizer

devonangel said:


> awwwww i'm going to see my consultant as i have medical problems x x

Thats my reason for an early scan aswell. I have lupus (SLE in short, its an auto-immune disease which can attack tissues and major organs) and it makes my pregnancy high risk. What are your problems if you dont mind my asking? xx :flower:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hi everyone - symptom update - bloating and wind!! headaches have gone but feeling really tired all the time and not sick as such - just that kind of queasy hungry feeling - as if I have a hangover.
Swear my trousers are getting tighter already too (all the wind no doubt). I have the first midwife appointment booked for 2nd april and a private scan on 24th March (will be 8 weeks) so that is helping the 12 week wait a little bit. Might buy another test on way home though just to check the line out again! So impatient! ha ha.....


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm excited, apparently if they scan you about 3 weeks early then you have to go back at 12 weeks to have another one done! :happydance:

Just got to keep fingers crossed that they get me in early enough!! :thumbup:

I also feel really bloated and very windy bottom today :blush:


----------



## Kitten-B

Hi everyone

Just wondering can I join too?? I'm due on 15th November with no 1. Still can't quite believe it!

X


----------



## Boothh

has anyone started looking at maternity clothes yet? im still not back in my pre pregnancy clothes from my son, and i started wearing maternity clothes abut 15weeks with him but i think ill be bigger faster this time, iv been looking today but not going to buy any yet i feel its tempting fate, but i saw a really nice top reduced to 8pounds and i really want to get it! x


----------



## BeachPrincess

Chimpette said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How's everyone today?
> 
> I keep getting car sick which I've never had before in my life so I'm guessing it's baby not liking the roads at the moment.. haha! No other symptoms apart from that really... CAnt' wait for the 1st April for my reassurance scan, just want to know that beanie is nice and safe.
> 
> Waiting for CBD tests that I ordered to come in the post so that I can do another one and hopefully it will read 2-3 instead of 1-2... fingers crossed.
> 
> xxx

I've been getting car sick, too! I never use to get car sick before the pregnancy! My friend told me to get some peppermint oil and put it on my wrists during the ride.. That smelling them would help.


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

i hate being in a different time zone than most of you because when i wake up i read all your comments and even though its like 5 pages away i want to comment! :haha:

tuna...yes you can have up to 3 cans a week but because i am sooo crazy about autism and the mercury levels in some food i avoid it at all costs...honestly i dont think i have had a can of tuna in about 3 years! which is sad because i love it! i also havent let DD have tuna yet...dont know why

do you guys want me to put your scan dates on the list too? anyone getting early scans? my first ob appointment is friday and so i should know then when my scan will be...prob not until 12 weeks though....


----------



## makeithappen

just found out today im having any early scan on thurs i'll be about 6w2d by then.......scared & nervous after last time! dont really know what to expect so early on. i know if theres no heartbeat i will freak!!!!!!!! although i know sometimes its too early to tell at this point :wacko: my minds in overdrive!!


----------



## Razcox

Kitten-B said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just wondering can I join too?? I'm due on 15th November with no 1. Still can't quite believe it!
> 
> X

Course you can still plenty of room on our dance card :thumbup:


----------



## BeachPrincess

I need a bump buddy!! I haven't asked yet! I made a thread.. I am due Nov. 6th!! :D :D


----------



## Razcox

Well i am either due nov 6 or nov 12 or anywhere in between!!! LOL, will have to wait for the dating scan to know for sure. The joys of OVing late . . . . :dohh:


----------



## kizzy26

Count me in :D due Nov 10th x


----------



## BeachPrincess

Ha.. I know what you mean!! :D


----------



## Sparkly

Hi just an update

I'm feeling really down tonight. My usual gp is on hols and her stand-in was as good as useless! She swabbed me and said there was more bright red blood than she was expecting to see just with the thrush. Asked me how far along I was, then said 'oh yes well 6 weeks, that's a good time for a miscarriage!!!!! Good???? wtf?? she told me she would expect me to be in quite a bit of pain from the bleeding she saw, and that I know what to do if it gets worse!! I told her I didn't know what to do actually, she said phone the maternity unit, I told her I didn't have the number, and she replied that she didn't either!!!! When I asked her what I should do now, she said go home and rest, you're having a threatened miscarriage!! and that was it, no blood tests, no referral for a scan just to check......nothing, I walked out amazed and shocked, my DH was with me and I'm glad he was, i feel so depressed, and I still don't know what's going on!!

My DH is taking the morning off work tomorrow, and we are going to the a&e to see what is going on, the attached epu will be open at that time, so hopefully they will refer me to it so we can get some answers either way, I hope anyway!


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry to read that Sparkly. What an unthoughtful cow. Hope the epu can see you and will treat you with more respect.


----------



## EverythingXd

Can I join please? I don't have an official due date, got 1st appt with midwife booked for this Fri so will hopefully have one then... going by LMP and 'normal' cycle length I am due 14th November.

Sparkly - can't believe the stand-in doc was so insensitive and incompetent. Hope it goes ok at A&E.


----------



## SilasLove

I just do not know ... I am soooo exhausted again. It was gone for a couple days then all of a sudden it is back again ... perhaps not getting enough sleep mixed with pregnancy? I cannot decide ... I was never this exhausted with my DS.


----------



## MaybeMomSarah

Add me on - 5 November!


----------



## SilasLove

MaybeMomSarah said:


> Add me on - 5 November!

Congrats! x


----------



## Razcox

Sparkly said:


> Hi just an update
> 
> I'm feeling really down tonight. My usual gp is on hols and her stand-in was as good as useless! She swabbed me and said there was more bright red blood than she was expecting to see just with the thrush. Asked me how far along I was, then said 'oh yes well 6 weeks, that's a good time for a miscarriage!!!!! Good???? wtf?? she told me she would expect me to be in quite a bit of pain from the bleeding she saw, and that I know what to do if it gets worse!! I told her I didn't know what to do actually, she said phone the maternity unit, I told her I didn't have the number, and she replied that she didn't either!!!! When I asked her what I should do now, she said go home and rest, you're having a threatened miscarriage!! and that was it, no blood tests, no referral for a scan just to check......nothing, I walked out amazed and shocked, my DH was with me and I'm glad he was, i feel so depressed, and I still don't know what's going on!!
> 
> My DH is taking the morning off work tomorrow, and we are going to the a&e to see what is going on, the attached epu will be open at that time, so hopefully they will refer me to it so we can get some answers either way, I hope anyway!

What a bitch!! So sorry you have had such an awful time. I think this is a problem with a lot of GP's they see so many MC and get a bit blaze (cant find the funny little thing over the e) about it all. They seem to forget its us this is all happening too and its scary as hell.

Good luck tomorrow at A & E and the EPU, they were 100 times better then the GP when i went there and so much more understanding. :hugs:


----------



## babybear

When are people telling their work place?
I work in a hospital and deal with alot of xrays but its also like chinese whispers and as soon as one person knows they all know.
not at work till wednesday so not sure weather to mention it to my line manager quietly?

Anyone else?


----------



## fairygirl

I'm an Infant teacher. My TA knows now, she guessed when she rang earlier as I have been off poorly (not sickness, nasty throat). I know I need to tell my line manager really soon so she knows to keep an eye on me, make sure I'm not lifting books off of the top shelves or climbing to put displays up, and so I can nip to the loo if need be. It is really embarrassing though.


----------



## GossipGirly

iv already told mine I also work in a hospital on a PICU and we use xrays on the ward and nitrix ect so i didnt want to put baby at risk xx


----------



## babybear

I work in theatres and its ok while I'm in my home team as we very rarely xray but at the weekends and in the evening I could be in any theatre. I may just wait and see and if my manager asks me to go in a different theatre with xrays just say I can't and have him make his own assumptions.


----------



## rowleypolie

beach princess i am also due on the 6th...we could buddy up! my hubby is navy so we both get to go through the fun tricare medical system together (although on different continents!)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well, im a little bit concerned, I had an early scan friday and the doctor called me today and said that he was a little concerned with it and wants me to get another scan done in about 10 days. I really hope everything is ok. We went in when i was about 6 weeks and saw a yolk sack and gestational sack to, but i didnt see a fetal pole. The tech said it was ok, but im thinking now, she knew something is up and didnt want me to be upset....I dont know what to think


----------



## Boothh

aw sparkly im sorry to hear they were so insensitive! im sure everything is fine and you just had an idiot doctor, very best of luck for tomorrow and my thoughts are with you hun :hugs: xxx

iv lost my appetite the last few days but this evening iv been starving!! just had a tuna and cucumber sandwich, 

i dont really try to avoid anything in pregnancy, i just be careful, i think alot of it is pure scaremongering, if you lived by everything they tell you not to do in pregnancy it would be ridiculous, life has to carry on, some of the advise is completly unrealistic! x


----------



## babybear

blkhairbeauty said:


> well, im a little bit concerned, I had an early scan friday and the doctor called me today and said that he was a little concerned with it and wants me to get another scan done in about 10 days. I really hope everything is ok. We went in when i was about 6 weeks and saw a yolk sack and gestational sack to, but i didnt see a fetal pole. The tech said it was ok, but im thinking now, she knew something is up and didnt want me to be upset....I dont know what to think

Are you sure on you dates? Some times the scan doesn't always match your dates so thay do another one a week to 10 days later to check grown. Its very difficult to date a fetus in the early stages so i wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## petitpas

Well, I'm back from my holiday. After a total cheese feast I started with the nausea a week ago. Had a bit of a food nightmare as our lovely NHS pregnancy book which I got from the midwife before I left totally didn't prepare me for French food lol
I.e., does Raclette count as a soft cheese (it's a bit like Gouda) and is it ok when cooked? It definitely wasn't pasteurised. What about saucisson? One type of saucisson I was offered even had donkey in it! And is bone marrow ok? I actually liked it on the day but now the thought of it... :sick:
I was also offered snails which I declined but I enjoyed the veal glands. Bought tons of fromage blanc before realising it was from the local farm and therefore made from fresh unpasteurised milk. Also may possibly accidentally have eaten a little very tasty home-made chocolate mousse (yes, with raw egg-whites).
All in all, I think my nausea is a punishment for being so naughty and clueless!
At least I managed to stay away from all the pates for which I almost incurred the wrath of my FIL ;-)

How is everyone else coping with food choices? Right now I can't even go into a place that sells chips (fries) because just the thought of them makes me burp up more than air (sorry, tmi :blush:)

Sparkly, my Mum told me today that she bled through all her pregnancies and was put on bedrest almost the whole way through due to threatened m/cs. She still managed to keep us in, though, and is proud to have three lovely daughters! I'm glad you're going to a&e because quite frankly your gp is not really qualified in these things. That's what we have midwifes, obstetricians and epus for!

On another note, I just received my maternity exemption card from the NHS in the post and tomorrow I will be officially booked in!


----------



## Boothh

petitpas said:


> Well, I'm back from my holiday. After a total cheese feast I started with the nausea a week ago. Had a bit of a food nightmare as our lovely NHS pregnancy book which I got from the midwife before I left totally didn't prepare me for French food lol
> I.e., does Raclette count as a soft cheese (it's a bit like Gouda) and is it ok when cooked? It definitely wasn't pasteurised. What about saucisson? One type of saucisson I was offered even had donkey in it! And is bone marrow ok? I actually liked it on the day but now the thought of it... :sick:
> I was also offered snails which I declined but I enjoyed the veal glands. Bought tons of fromage blanc before realising it was from the local farm and therefore made from fresh unpasteurised milk. Also may possibly accidentally have eaten a little very tasty home-made chocolate mousse (yes, with raw egg-whites).
> All in all, I think my nausea is a punishment for being so naughty and clueless!
> At least I managed to stay away from all the pates for which I almost incurred the wrath of my FIL ;-)
> 
> How is everyone else coping with food choices? Right now I can't even go into a place that sells chips (fries) because just the thought of them makes me burp up more than air (sorry, tmi :blush:)
> 
> Sparkly, my Mum told me today that she bled through all her pregnancies and was put on bedrest almost the whole way through due to threatened m/cs. She still managed to keep us in, though, and is proud to have three lovely daughters! I'm glad you're going to a&e because quite frankly your gp is not really qualified in these things. That's what we have midwifes, obstetricians and epus for!
> 
> On another note, I just received my maternity exemption card from the NHS in the post and tomorrow I will be officially booked in!

the reason your not supposed to eat these things is because if you get food poisoning the cramps in your bowel could trigger a miscarriage, obviously you havnt had food poisoning so i think you will be fine, 
its just about using common sense, all of the foods they tell you to avoid its like 'just incase' rather than its definatly harmful they just dont want you to get food poisoning! 
xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone else feeling completely knackered?
Ugh .. can't seem to shake the exhaustion today...:(


----------



## Boothh

meeee, i tried to nap this afternoon but my little monkey was snoring too loudly! im off to bed now though! :D xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Boothh said:


> meeee, i tried to nap this afternoon but my little monkey was snoring too loudly! im off to bed now though! :D xxx

Aw, lol. Good luck with your sleep! :)


----------



## quaizer

Yep, from 3pm all I can think about is crawling into bed. Still farting well too :blush:


----------



## SilasLove

quaizer said:


> Yep, from 3pm all I can think about is crawling into bed. Still farting well too :blush:

:laugh2: I definitely know what you mean!


----------



## Sparkly

Thank you all for your support this evening.

I'm devastated to announce that I miscarried my baby tonight, just a few minutes after my last post. It was a horrible experience and i was alone in the house at the time :cry:

I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies xx


----------



## quaizer

Sparkly said:


> Thank you all for your support this evening.
> 
> I'm devastated to announce that I miscarried my baby tonight, just a few minutes after my last post. It was a horrible experience and i was alone in the house at the time :cry:
> 
> I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies xx

I am so sorry :cry: You and your baby are in my thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Sparkly said:


> Thank you all for your support this evening.
> 
> I'm devastated to announce that I miscarried my baby tonight, just a few minutes after my last post. It was a horrible experience and i was alone in the house at the time :cry:
> 
> I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies xx

im so sorry sparkly :sad2:, Just know we are all here for you and if you need anyone to talk to, im pretty sure all of us girls are here for you! Lots of love and you and your baby will be in my prayers!


----------



## SilasLove

Sparkly said:


> Thank you all for your support this evening.
> 
> I'm devastated to announce that I miscarried my baby tonight, just a few minutes after my last post. It was a horrible experience and i was alone in the house at the time :cry:
> 
> I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies xx

:hugs: I am so very, very sorry! I have miscarried before, and I have an idea of what you may be going through. Very sorry you were alone at the time dearie! Please PM me if you need anything. Once again, so very sorry. :hugs:

xxxxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sparkly, I am so very sorry :( :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

big :hugs: to Sparkly! I am sorry you were alone when it happened! when I MC in sept the first couple days were the worst, see if OH can get a few days off maybe...you will need him!


----------



## Betheney

where are the remember remember i'm due in november banners made???? because i want one but i don't want an Autumn one as Australia is in Spring in November


----------



## rowleypolie

betheney...i am having my DH design us a november sparklers logo...the november one was made alot earlier but they all have leaves on them....


----------



## Betheney

:-( i wanted a flowery one.... thats ok... i will make a flowery one, i need an excuse to not do house work


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

It still hasn't sunk in ... has it for you girls?! 

BTW is it just me or is this topic stretched? Think someone might have a sig that is so wide!


----------



## GossipGirly

na it hasnt for me either, cant believe it thought it was never going to happen x


----------



## rowleypolie

signature ideas.... got it posted to the first page- hope you guys like it...dh had another idea too but i liked this one better!
 



Attached Files:







Nov2lower.jpg
File size: 100.6 KB
Views: 99,028


----------



## GossipGirly

is anyone else freezing all the time? is this a symptom ? xx


----------



## maybe_baby

HUGE hugs to you sparkly xx


----------



## Cocobelle

Sparkly I am so dreadfully sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Cocobelle

Love the new sig, but is there any chance of having a little version made as an option as it is rather large!

x


----------



## Chimpette

I'm so sorry Sparkly, I was so hoping that you and baby would be fine... the only thing I can think to say is that your far from alone and if you want to talk you can always message me
xxxx


----------



## rowleypolie

yes... i can get dh to make a smaller version...but hes off to bed now so it will have to be in the morning...same thing just smaller or modify it so the words dont shrink too?


----------



## Chimpette

Quick tip for those you don't like eating fish, to get your regular dose of omega 3 you can drink Muller Vitality yoghurt drinks that contain omega 3, I did this with my previous pregnancy and plan on doing it again with this one!

xxx


----------



## Chimpette

Boothh said:


> petitpas said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm back from my holiday. After a total cheese feast I started with the nausea a week ago. Had a bit of a food nightmare as our lovely NHS pregnancy book which I got from the midwife before I left totally didn't prepare me for French food lol
> I.e., does Raclette count as a soft cheese (it's a bit like Gouda) and is it ok when cooked? It definitely wasn't pasteurised. What about saucisson? One type of saucisson I was offered even had donkey in it! And is bone marrow ok? I actually liked it on the day but now the thought of it... :sick:
> I was also offered snails which I declined but I enjoyed the veal glands. Bought tons of fromage blanc before realising it was from the local farm and therefore made from fresh unpasteurised milk. Also may possibly accidentally have eaten a little very tasty home-made chocolate mousse (yes, with raw egg-whites).
> All in all, I think my nausea is a punishment for being so naughty and clueless!
> At least I managed to stay away from all the pates for which I almost incurred the wrath of my FIL ;-)
> 
> How is everyone else coping with food choices? Right now I can't even go into a place that sells chips (fries) because just the thought of them makes me burp up more than air (sorry, tmi :blush:)
> 
> Sparkly, my Mum told me today that she bled through all her pregnancies and was put on bedrest almost the whole way through due to threatened m/cs. She still managed to keep us in, though, and is proud to have three lovely daughters! I'm glad you're going to a&e because quite frankly your gp is not really qualified in these things. That's what we have midwifes, obstetricians and epus for!
> 
> On another note, I just received my maternity exemption card from the NHS in the post and tomorrow I will be officially booked in!
> 
> the reason your not supposed to eat these things is because if you get food poisoning the cramps in your bowel could trigger a miscarriage, obviously you havnt had food poisoning so i think you will be fine,
> its just about using common sense, all of the foods they tell you to avoid its like 'just incase' rather than its definatly harmful they just dont want you to get food poisoning!
> xxxClick to expand...

also with peanuts you should avoid in case the baby is allergic, although my midwife said that if there was no one that was allergic in mine or DH family then it should be ok to eat, and seen as I was craving it, and no one was allergic in our families I ate it and DS turned out fine!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Sparkly - I am so so sorry for your loss hun, we are all here for you if you need to talk xxx :hug:

I like the new sig as well but also may need a smaller one as i have a lot going on in my sig already. I may also like to keep the leaves as well just cuz i like them!

AFM - Really tired today as i had a really restless night last night and kept waking up. Had bad trapped wind and sharper cramps which made me want to call the doctor but DH calmed me down this morning and said to keep an eye. No bleeding so i think it was just the normal pains combined with the trapped wind that made it a bit sharp.

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## maybe_baby

Hi Razcox, I think that's what made my cramps worse at the weekend - as soon as I managed to go for a number 2 (this pregnancy lark is soo sexy lol) they eased off a little bit. 

Just don't do what I did and try and ease them with a hot water bottle - heat is bad for baby!


----------



## Razcox

Thanks maybe_baby its so nice to have this forum and know all these things are normal. I am going to be a right worry wart until i see that HB. Trying to convince DH that £75 isnt bad and we can afford it for an early scan in a 2 weeks. :rofl:


----------



## Cocobelle

rowleypolie said:


> yes... i can get dh to make a smaller version...but hes off to bed now so it will have to be in the morning...same thing just smaller or modify it so the words dont shrink too?

Thanks hun. Just keep it exactly the same but scaled right down. The wording is very clear so you should still be able to read it when it is smaller. 

Chimpette, I don't mean to be on a signature crusade :lol: but is yours centred as it keeps stretching the page? When you next go into your CP just pop it onto left justified (or something like that) and our page will all run tickity boo!

Well that is my B&B housework done for the day :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

so sorry sparkly :hugs: you will be in my thoughts, :hugs: :( xxxxx

yes i would use a smaller one too, cus i have loads in my sig and i dont like it being too huge! 

feeling ill again this morning! keep getting the cramps still but i keep telling myself i had them with my son and he was fine! its just paranoia, 12weeks seems soo far away! i took my last test today and it was a cheapie, the line was not as dark as i hoped but, afterall it was a cheapie! so im not going to take anymore tests now i think 5days of sing fmu, is enough to say im definatly pregnant! x


----------



## GossipGirly

https://i54.photobucket.com/albums/g100/Gemma85/DSC06388.jpg

woop :) I can breath again


----------



## janelouise

wow love the picture been waiting for the postman too delivery my cbd just so it feels more real xxx


----------



## Razcox

Yeah :happydance: its great to see that 3 + isnt it!! Here is mine from yesterday:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/DSC_0130-2.jpg


----------



## Jo_banana

My update...

Well, just had my mum and dad visiting for 5 days and I am sure she guessed! I held up my act pretty well as I felt really icky in the mornings and bouts of lethargy where I could barely keep my eyes open. I simply cannot tell her until I know as is well this time. But as it was I was using strategic cardigans and folding my arms and stuff!! She asked me how I was feeling and "do you have any medical problems". My mum has never asked me that in my life!! Ho ho, sure she knows but it being tactful until 12 weeks... I cannot wait to tell her and dad.

My belly is also much rounder than I would expect for 6 weeks. Its not all bloating either. It a firm bump that starat an inch or two just below my breastbone Either I have my dates wrong (possible, but not by any more than a week or 2) or there's more than 1 in there (which runs in my family). I know you get more of a bump earlier with the second, but I'm seriously going "hmmmm" about it. My OH is convinced its twins! Scan in a week or so so hopefully (still waiting for the letter to confirm) that should answer those questions... But feeling good about it all still. When I had the problem pregnancy I just knew it wasn't right. Intuition. this time it feels healthy and good. 

I hope all you other ladies are doing well!!

J x


----------



## Autumnbabe

So Sorry for your loss Sparkly:hug:


----------



## AshleyNichole

I am due nov 30th ;)


----------



## Razcox

AshleyNichole said:


> I am due nov 30th ;)

Congrates hun!! :happydance:


----------



## AshleyNichole

thanks!!!


----------



## claire911

:hugs: to Sparkly :(

Congrats to AshleyNichole :)

I had an early scan this morning coz I had some brown discharge last Thurs-Sat but am happy to report that the little heartbeat was beating and we're measuring well :happydance:


----------



## maybe_baby

claire911 said:


> I had an early scan this morning coz I had some brown discharge last Thurs-Sat but am happy to report that the little heartbeat was beating and we're measuring well :happydance:

Was it amazing?? I can't wait to have a scan!


----------



## sophie c

eeuurrgh omg thismorning ladies i have been feeling soooo rough!!! i neeeeed to puke! but i cant and my head ouchhhhh!! :( i think im gunn have the same sickness i did with aly!! :( xxxxx


----------



## Razcox

claire911 said:


> :hugs: to Sparkly :(
> 
> Congrats to AshleyNichole :)
> 
> I had an early scan this morning coz I had some brown discharge last Thurs-Sat but am happy to report that the little heartbeat was beating and we're measuring well :happydance:

Yeah so pleased!!! Been waiting all morning to hear from you :happydance:

Like maybe_baby says how was it? Was it wonderful to see the little bean? Bet you are :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no scan yet but according to everything I am due 16th of nov.


----------



## Razcox

Ok so i know i am prob being totally paranoid but the cramps are back again, nothing too major but a bit sharper then the ones i have had before. Its worrying me a little bit and i am wondering if i should call the doctors? What do you think ladies and i just worring over nothing?? :dohh:


----------



## jennyellen13

hey razcox i wouldnt worry unless they are extremly painful, i know mine come and go and im still getting them now xx


----------



## Boothh

if you are worried hun call the doctors, always better to be safe than sorry im sure they will reassure you! but cramps are normal, i had some reaally bad cramps with my son and all was fine! 

iv been feeling alot more sicky today too, when i changed jesses nappie before and he had pooed! erughh i was nearly sick and again when feeding him his dinner (chicken dinner baby food!) 

i think its cus iv not eaten in a while though so im making lunch and then going to have a nap while he's sleeping! xx


----------



## devonangel

back from thehospital and all is well i saw the heartbeat it was amazing

i'm 6 weeks and 1 day pregnant

could i have one of those signeture please

xxxxx


----------



## Razcox

Thanks guys i do feel a bit better now, just a bit stressed i think today. For some reason everything is stressing me more today then normal - must be hormones!


----------



## jennyellen13

im the same, iv spent all night thinking something is going to go wrong, just cant relax, wish i could have more positivity but until my scan im gunna be a nervous wreck! xx


----------



## Chimpette

Cocobelle said:


> rowleypolie said:
> 
> 
> yes... i can get dh to make a smaller version...but hes off to bed now so it will have to be in the morning...same thing just smaller or modify it so the words dont shrink too?
> 
> Thanks hun. Just keep it exactly the same but scaled right down. The wording is very clear so you should still be able to read it when it is smaller.
> 
> Chimpette, I don't mean to be on a signature crusade :lol: but is yours centred as it keeps stretching the page? When you next go into your CP just pop it onto left justified (or something like that) and our page will all run tickity boo!
> 
> Well that is my B&B housework done for the day :rofl:Click to expand...

Hi Cocobelle,

Yes signature is in centre, but it shouldn't make a difference as it's fine on both my computers. And there are other peoples signatures on here which are also centre, so I don't think it's that which is effecting the page length..??

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone who has cramps unless they are really bad its normal I had that with my first and have it again, its almost like you think your period is coming. Implantation and stretching pain. Soon if your lucky you will have felt like someone kicked you in the fanny lol god knows why all that starts changing down there to fit baby in starts now. I am still nervous and wont settle till a scan either, but after you see your baby you will be so happy :) all seems more real then.


----------



## Razcox

Thanks guys it really does make me feel so much better to I have a great support network of ladies going through the same thing. Heaven knows what i would be doing now if i hadnt found this forum a year 1/2 ago! I think this place should be advertised at GP's LOL :rofl:


----------



## maybe_baby

Defo - I would be high on panic juice if I didn't read about other people going through the same thing! 

I decided I wanted pizza last night instead of a casserole I'd made so told hubby the baby wanted pizza! lol! pretty sure the baby has no impact on my food choices just yet, but it's a bloody good excuse


----------



## xwantababyx

Hi all, im due November 25th!!!!! 

can someone please tell me where to get the pictures that u all have on ur signatures???? I'd like one, thanks

xxxx


----------



## Razcox

xwantababyx said:


> Hi all, im due November 25th!!!!!
> 
> can someone please tell me where to get the pictures that u all have on ur signatures???? I'd like one, thanks
> 
> xxxx

On the first page there is the code you need to copy and paste into your siggy taking out the gap. Then you will have the lovely piccy :happydance:


----------



## xwantababyx

Thanks very much x


----------



## mummyconfused

My ms is missing today.. Im sooo worried..


----------



## janelouise

hi loves just done my first ever cbd it was so exciting just had to share it!!
im also having a tummy pains mild but still a worry!!! and tmi but feels so wet down below keep having to go to the toilet to check xxx


----------



## Razcox

janelouise said:


> hi loves just done my first ever cbd it was so exciting just had to share it!!
> im also having a tummy pains mild but still a worry!!! and tmi but feels so wet down below keep having to go to the toilet to check xxx

I have this again today! Wasnt too bad over the weekend or yesterday but had lots of watery stuff today with snotty bit in it TMI LOL!


----------



## janelouise

lol i know thats what i have but didnt know how to describe it lol you have back pain too? i already have 2 children and just cant remember all these niggly pains


----------



## Razcox

mummyconfused said:


> My ms is missing today.. Im sooo worried..

Try not to worry (easier said then done i know!) MS comes and goes from day to day so i am sure it will be back tomorrow and you will be cursing it all! :flower: Do you have any other symptoms?


----------



## Razcox

janelouise said:


> lol i know thats what i have but didnt know how to describe it lol you have back pain too? i already have 2 children and just cant remember all these niggly pains

I have a bad back (slight curvature and weak lower spine) so i often have back pain anyway. I must admin though its warm and sunny (its worse when its cold or damp) and i havent been lifting but my back it achy so i guess i do!

The last couple of days my (.)(.) have been killing me as well!


----------



## mummyconfused

still have saw boobs!!! And still off red meat


----------



## Autumnbabe

mummyconfused said:


> My ms is missing today.. Im sooo worried..

Me too! trying not to worry as it is well documented that MS comes and goes but i have had the queasy-ness all day everyday for over a week but today feel absolutely fine!! I am not at work today and wonder if the rest has allowed it to ease off a bit? Anyway - try not to worry as i think it could come and go for another 6 weeks yet :wacko:


----------



## Babydreams321

Razcox said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> hi loves just done my first ever cbd it was so exciting just had to share it!!
> im also having a tummy pains mild but still a worry!!! and tmi but feels so wet down below keep having to go to the toilet to check xxx
> 
> I have this again today! Wasnt too bad over the weekend or yesterday but had lots of watery stuff today with snotty bit in it TMI LOL!Click to expand...

IM THE SAME!! i keep going to the loo & as keep feeling 'wet' i hope thats not a bad thing???!! ive had no blood or anything.....just cm??!!


----------



## Razcox

Babydreams321 said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> hi loves just done my first ever cbd it was so exciting just had to share it!!
> im also having a tummy pains mild but still a worry!!! and tmi but feels so wet down below keep having to go to the toilet to check xxx
> 
> I have this again today! Wasnt too bad over the weekend or yesterday but had lots of watery stuff today with snotty bit in it TMI LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> IM THE SAME!! i keep going to the loo & as keep feeling 'wet' i hope thats not a bad thing???!! ive had no blood or anything.....just cm??!!Click to expand...

From what i hear its not good or bad its just one of the joys of 1st tri, think i will have to get some panty liners though as my knickers are damp!! :dohh:

ETA - Dont you love that we can share :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

yep iv got it too its perfectly normal :) xx


----------



## Razcox

Is anyone else really tired but haveing trouble sleeping? I am really restless when i get to bed but i am so tired, then when i do get to sleep i have to wake up about 2/3am to pee and also seem to wake up super early before the alarm is even thinking of going off. I thought i would sleep better as i went along not worse!


----------



## redberry3

:hi: girls

I am sorry I have been MIA for the last couple days.....been sick with a cold and MS has been horrible. Was off work yuesterday taking care of my son and am back today feeling horrible....sipping on ginger ale, ate a ginger cookie.....want to keel over.

:hugs:


----------



## Boothh

me razcox! i tried to have a nap while my son was sleeping this afternoon but ended up just reading some magazines! i am constantly hungry too, andboobs are killing and also feel sick i was luckyu last time had no symptoms til about 9weeks! x


----------



## gingerbaby4us

I would really like to join this thread! I am due November 4th


----------



## Razcox

Can i change my due date to 06/11 please. I am going to go on the EED from the doctor until told otherwise by the scan. Thanks!


----------



## quaizer

Hi ladies! :baby:

My (.Y.) are killing today, really stinging. I seem to be hungry all the time and constantly ready for bed!! And Id swear I'll be blowing DH and kids out the house if my wind gets any worse!! :wacko: :blush:

No sickness yet though which is a welcomr change! Had it with both my boys and it was so bad with my first that I had it the morning I went into labour, didnt miss a single day! Theres still time though lol xx

Hope youre all well xx :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

my (.Y.) are really bad and jess has a habit of grabbing them or hitting them well it really hurts iv nearly dropped him a couple of times recently! lol x


----------



## redberry3

no (.Y.) soreness yet here....just a lot of morning sickness and not appetite.


----------



## quaizer

Daniel has just started doing that today, Im sure they know!! Im so tired that at first glance this thread read 'November Spanklers' :rofl: xx


----------



## nicegirl22

Razcox said:


> Is anyone else really tired but haveing trouble sleeping? I am really restless when i get to bed but i am so tired, then when i do get to sleep i have to wake up about 2/3am to pee and also seem to wake up super early before the alarm is even thinking of going off. I thought i would sleep better as i went along not worse!

YES!!! I feel tired all day and then when I go to bed...tossing and turning and waking up all night. Think its natures way of getting us prepared for whats ahead?? I dont remember the restlessness coming on this early with my son though???


----------



## ablacketer

Hi boothh, seems we are due a day apart!

May I join you ladies? we just found out with a HPT on sunday and got our confirmation yesterday :) Due date is approximately 20th of November ;)


----------



## rowleypolie

Razcox said:


> Is anyone else really tired but haveing trouble sleeping? I am really restless when i get to bed but i am so tired, then when i do get to sleep i have to wake up about 2/3am to pee and also seem to wake up super early before the alarm is even thinking of going off. I thought i would sleep better as i went along not worse!

yes!!! this is me! i am exhausted but last night i tossed and turned and when dh's alarm went off i thought it was a mistake...i feel like i only slept an hour! man am i tired!


----------



## rowleypolie

well updated!

sorry dh didnt have time to resize that for me this morning....he gets a long lunch so possibly in a few hours i will have it.

for those that want the big signature its on the first page with all the due dates!

welcome all the new members! got your dates changes raz...you just wanted to be due with me and my sweetpea! :)


----------



## quaizer

rowleypolie said:


> well updated!
> 
> sorry dh didnt have time to resize that for me this morning....he gets a long lunch so possibly in a few hours i will have it.
> 
> for those that want the big signature its on the first page with all the due dates!
> 
> welcome all the new members! got your dates changes raz...you just wanted to be due with me and my sweetpea! :)

OOOoooooooh Im just off to get it!!! :hugs:


----------



## newbie

Woohoo - new signature!!
Thanks!!
xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

im sorry i hope u get more rest tonight!


----------



## devonangel

why cant i get mine to work?


----------



## bloodbinds

Just wanted to day congrats to all the november sparklers so far!

I was a November Sparkler last year, my pregnancy went really quickly, i learnt so much from being on this site and made a lot of good friends in the sparkler thread!

Good luck with all your pregnancies, i will be keeping an eye on you all!  xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

aaawwwwwwwwwwww thanks!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Razcox said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> lol i know thats what i have but didnt know how to describe it lol you have back pain too? i already have 2 children and just cant remember all these niggly pains
> 
> I have a bad back (slight curvature and weak lower spine) so i often have back pain anyway. I must admin though its warm and sunny (its worse when its cold or damp) and i havent been lifting but my back it achy so i guess i do!
> 
> The last couple of days my (.)(.) have been killing me as well!Click to expand...

Hi Razcox - sounds like we have similar back problems - i am expecting it to get worse throughout pregnancy but at the same time keeping positive & hoping it won't! watch this space i guess


----------



## quaizer

devonangel said:


> why cant i get mine to work?

Did you takes the spaces out of the first tag? xx


----------



## quaizer

bloodbinds said:


> Just wanted to day congrats to all the november sparklers so far!
> 
> I was a November Sparkler last year, my pregnancy went really quickly, i learnt so much from being on this site and made a lot of good friends in the sparkler thread!
> 
> Good luck with all your pregnancies, i will be keeping an eye on you all!  xx

Your daughter is beautiful!! Cant wait to have my LO! My birthday in on 6th Nove and Im due on 13th!

Thanks for your wishes xxx


----------



## devonangel

thanks quaizer all done whoooo hoooo x


----------



## Kerry.

Hey everyone

Can I please be added to November Sparklers? EDD is the 18th :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

hi kerry! u should PM the lady who started the thread she'll add u in a jiffy! :)


----------



## rowleypolie

sorry devonangel...i just saw your pm about the siggy and didnt get to it before the other girls helped you! 

updated! welcome to the group kerry


----------



## rowleypolie

sorry devonangel...i just saw your pm about the siggy and didnt get to it before the other girls helped you! 

updated! welcome to the group kerry


----------



## quaizer

devonangel said:


> thanks quaizer all done whoooo hoooo x

Yay! Your welcome xx


----------



## jennyellen13

oh i want the new signature, where can i get it from?? xx


----------



## emmi26

hi my baby is due on 11th november nice to meet everyone else on here !!!


----------



## Chimpette

Hello and congratulations to all the new BFP's!!!!

Welcome xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

jennyellen13 said:


> oh i want the new signature, where can i get it from?? xx

from the first page under the due dates! :)


----------



## jennyellen13

thank you! xx


----------



## Samemka

Hi ladies!

So excited to have found this group, was looking in pregnancy buddies but there was nothing..then I see this :D

From my LMP I'm due on 22nd November...only found out I was pregnant last Thursday but I'm already so excited and cannot wait for my first scan!

Hope it's ok for me to join :) x


----------



## MissDee-89

Had my 1st scan today, i'm 6 weeks 1 day, EDD November 8th saw beans heartbeat today :cloud9:


----------



## quaizer

Congratulations to both of you! Wishing you both you and your booboos well xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Hey ladies, how's everyone? Has anyone else gotten really bloated and already started to put on weight? My clothes are beginning to get uncomfortable and I'm only 5 weeks! I go the gym 4 times a week and have completely revamped my diet, nixing sodas, sweets, etc and eating fruit, drinking water, and eating healthy. Does it get any better? I know I should be putting on weight but I figured it would happen later on in the pregnancy.


----------



## GossipGirly

im feel really bloated dunno if iv put any weight on tho, proberbly iv been eating loads x


----------



## rowleypolie

TySonNMe said:


> Hey ladies, how's everyone? Has anyone else gotten really bloated and already started to put on weight? .

yes! i thought it was because i am basically eating what i want but got on the scale today and i am down a few ounces! (my scale gives precise weight!)

updated! welcome new members!


----------



## SilasLove

Oh man! Killer headache today x 12. I feel like my head is going to implode. As well as I am very, very tired once again today ........... go figure. :/


----------



## rowleypolie

smaller signatures
 



Attached Files:







Nov2smallsize.jpg
File size: 68.4 KB
Views: 232,284









Nov2 medsize.jpg
File size: 78.2 KB
Views: 29,498









Nov2 smallersize.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 292,014


----------



## petitpas

Tyson,
I haven't put on weight, but my trousers are really uncomfortable.
Probably because they were already a little tight before :blush:

My boobs are ok a lot of the time, but then sometimes they just kill me! I basically ripped off my bra when I got home today. Surely, it's too early to go buy a maternity one?!


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL Pip...I've read that sports bra can help...I did the same thing last night though!! I just hate wearing anything other than a loose t-shirt at night.


----------



## TySonNMe

rowleypolie, how do you insert those smaller siggies into your signature? It doesn't work when I try to insert and image.


----------



## TySonNMe

Nevermind, I just found it on the first page!


----------



## Boothh

i just started to eat a tuna sandwich and half of my tooth cracked off! :( this happened when i was first pregnant with my son too, im going to have to go to the emergency dentist tomorrow and i hate them! :(


----------



## SilasLove

Wow Boothh, that is crazy! Sorry you have to see the ER dentist, wish you the best. x


----------



## Catticus

Hello new to baby and bump :) BFP 2 weeks ago, due November the 7th x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Well today i woke up and I was fine, now later on in the day, I have been SOOOO sick. my morning sickness is really bad for some reason. Also my sleeping has been really bad, i get so tired, but when i go to bed i toss and turn. its horrible because the next morning im so tired and have to force myself to get to school, then i get home and i get so sick all i want to do is lay there and i need to do my homework. Im not trying to get sympathy, im more just trying to blow so steam off, just cause its so frustrating! and also i have been having cramping off and on, it feels like menstral cramps then they go away soon after. Im sure its just my uterus streaching(of however you spell it) and making room for the baby, but why is it that even when we are pregnant we still have to go through some discomfort that we feel every single month! 

Well im done with my rant. Other than that stuff I have to get another ultrasound next week on thrusday. Im kinda worried just cause the first time the sack and everything looked small. I know everything is going to be ok, but i cant help but have that little bit of fear.


----------



## wifenmom

I'm due Nov. 24th :)


----------



## rowleypolie

welcome new members...if you want our group siggy its on the first page under the due dates...got a couple sizes to choose from!


----------



## Catticus

Thanks, need more posts until I can have a siggy, but not sure where to post!


----------



## SilasLove

Catticus said:


> Hello new to baby and bump :) BFP 2 weeks ago, due November the 7th x

Welcome! Congrats! x


----------



## SilasLove

wifenmom said:


> I'm due Nov. 24th :)

Welcome! Congrats! x


----------



## SilasLove

Catticus said:


> Thanks, need more posts until I can have a siggy, but not sure where to post!

Feel free to post anywhere. I find that if I just click away, I have a lot of advice or I even learn quite a bit. :)


----------



## rowleypolie

post in here :happydance: tell us how you are feeling or when your appointments are...we dont mind! i dont think you need too many...is it 10? before the whole site opens up to you


----------



## Catticus

Thanks :) pah I'll guess I'll just bore you all with my conception story. I was on the pill actually because I'm only 19 but got caught out. Wasn't exactly ideal because me and my partner have only been together for 4 months! But it's been 2 weeks since we decided to keep the baby and things are going surprisingly well, actually getting excited. My mum is due 3 weeks before me which is kind of weird!


----------



## wifenmom

thanks for the siggy update :)


----------



## SilasLove

Catticus said:


> Thanks :) pah I'll guess I'll just bore you all with my conception story. I was on the pill actually because I'm only 19 but got caught out. Wasn't exactly ideal because me and my partner have only been together for 4 months! But it's been 2 weeks since we decided to keep the baby and things are going surprisingly well, actually getting excited. My mum is due 3 weeks before me which is kind of weird!

Wow! How do you feel about giving birth so close to your mom? How do you think the two children will interact? (I mean, with his/her uncle only being a bit older than him/her.)


----------



## Catticus

SilasLove said:


> Catticus said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) pah I'll guess I'll just bore you all with my conception story. I was on the pill actually because I'm only 19 but got caught out. Wasn't exactly ideal because me and my partner have only been together for 4 months! But it's been 2 weeks since we decided to keep the baby and things are going surprisingly well, actually getting excited. My mum is due 3 weeks before me which is kind of weird!
> 
> Wow! How do you feel about giving birth so close to your mom? How do you think the two children will interact? (I mean, with his/her uncle only being a bit older than him/her.)Click to expand...

I don't mind, me and mum are really close, she's only 36 she was only 16 when she had me! Well it runs in the family my mum's brother and uncle have 17 months between them. Me and my uncle have 17 months between us. My mum also has a 9 month old, which will be 17 months older than my child!

Obviously the 3 week age gap with this one is a bit strange to others, but as you can probably see, it's nothing strange to my family! lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im only 19 too....but im super excited, i like know that women my age are having babies. its kinda hard because all my friends are single and im married and now i will have a baby too, so friends are kinda hard to come by!


----------



## wifenmom

blkhairbeauty said:


> im only 19 too....but im super excited, i like know that women my age are having babies. its kinda hard because all my friends are single and im married and now i will have a baby too, so friends are kinda hard to come by!

this is me, i was married at 19.. preg at 20 with my first, and now with my 2nd preg. and i'm 24 friends are still hard to come by


----------



## mommymillard

Can you add me to November1, 2010. Thank you.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## ablacketer

ugh, Im sooooooo gassy today. little peanut didnt like dinner I dont think. ugh. at least I got a good nap in today.


----------



## rowleypolie

the friends thing was hard for us at first because none of my friends had kids and some of them didnt quite understand the whole kid thing...but once i joined a baby playgroup i met a bunch of women in the same situation as me (and my kid-less friends had kids!)


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Morning girls! 

wow you lot can talk - teehee! 
It's nice when you have real life friends with kids to tho I think...i don't have any at the moment, but a close friend is due her first in July so thats really nice at the moment! 

Anyone else not got any symptons?


----------



## rowleypolie

not alot of symptoms here just a little more tired and having trouble sleeping...off to bed now lets see how the night goes! i wish i had the bed to myself...its dh thats keeping me up!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hope you have a good sleep rowley! 
Haha we should kick the men out! 

Im same tho .. just get tired early but thats all!


----------



## rowleypolie

i teased mine that he could sleep on the couch! he isnt too keen on that idea....i guess i will just have to learn to share!


----------



## Chimpette

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Hope you have a good sleep rowley!
> Haha we should kick the men out!
> 
> Im same tho .. just get tired early but thats all!

Hi Lucy,

I was just wondering how you got your little photo image of Joshua? I would love one for my little monkey!

Thanks
Susan x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Chimpette said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you have a good sleep rowley!
> Haha we should kick the men out!
> 
> Im same tho .. just get tired early but thats all!
> 
> Hi Lucy,
> 
> I was just wondering how you got your little photo image of Joshua? I would love one for my little monkey!
> 
> Thanks
> Susan xClick to expand...

Jaqui a lady on the forum made it for me. If you go the the blinkie/graphics request forum she has a massive topic. there are a few people who make them =D Just posted a request in one of their topics and they should be able to make you one :)


----------



## maybe_baby

I think the tiredness is kicking in, have fallen asleep on the sofa at 9pm for the last 2 nights, and still feel like I could happily curl up in bed. I am having absolutely no problems sleeping though, I've always managed to sleep through anything though - not quite sure how I'm going to cope with a baby lol

My trousers are definitely tighter in the evenings now, I'm having to undo my top buttons as they so tight!

Did another test this morning and the line was WAY darker than the control line so I'm really happy!


----------



## Betheney

I only have nausea as a symptom and even by boobs have stopped hurting, I also have lots of cramping and today I had brown discharge. Should I be worried? It's hard to say if being tired is a symptom as I have pretty much always nanna napped of an afternoon when I get home from work I have to nap I just can't wait till bed time it's too hard for me.

Love betheney


----------



## Samemka

Morning ladies!!

I was just wondering those of you who haven't had early scans, when did you have your dating scan? With Emma I had some pains so I had a scan at 11+5 which was classed as my dating scan but 12 weeks seems soooooooooooooooo far off!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all, I am feeling quite good this morning with only a little nausea so far, but mine does usually come on later in the day. I am getting really cross with myself though for eating rubbish food all the time as I know I have put on weight. My jeans are tight on my thighs, which I really don't need as they are chunky enough already!

If I am feeling yukky, eating is the only thing that seems to help and keep me working, I have stocked up on lots of fruit and yogurts for this week but I have a feeling they are just not going to hit the spot. I don't want to balloon :cry:

I have now got an appointment through to see the hospital consultant in May and they said I would be getting a letter with my scan date shortly but my midwife gave me the number of our scanning department and told me to call and book on Thursday so shall I wait or shall I call?

I hope all with nasty MS start to feel better soon x

Ooooh and thank you for my lovely shiny new November Sparklers signature, its perfect!


----------



## Samemka

Coco - I'd call and book like the MW said. If I waited for letters from our doctors to do with Emma, she'd have had none of her immunisations, they're crap! Just say your MW advised you to call & I'm sure they will be fine :)


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! Wow you were all very chatty last night!!! Didnt get a chance to log in so i will say a big hello to all the new members now :hugs:

Rowleypolie - Thanks for moving the date, i figured i may as well stick with the doctor for now and i can change it later when we move into 2nd tri if i need to. Also i did just want to be bump buddies with you guys on the 6th LOL.

Autumnbabe - I am really hoping my back can take the strain i am going to be putting on it. I am going to talk to the MW about it when i see her to try and see if there are any simple exercises i can do to help. 

Maybe_baby - My trousers are tight in the afternoon and then as soon as i get home the PJs go on! I just feel so bloated like before AF only worse . . . Not weighed myself for a couple of weeks as i just dont want to know!

AFM - No cramps this morning just a bit of trapped wind and gas which is becomming the norm now. Told the MIL last night and she was really excited (will be the 1st grandkid) but i am already getting told what to do with my dogs. They seem to think we should move them outside and convert the shed as a kennel - I AM NOT MOVING MY DOGS INTO A SHED!!! Gerrr really got my goat, my dogs are part of our family and in the summer we got to shows alll over the country. Through them i have a great bunch of friends and when i had my MC last year it was my lovely Girl Ela who sat by me while i cried and was in pain. It was her that got me out the house to take her for a walk and who made me smile again by her play. Sorry rant over now!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

saml1 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> I was just wondering those of you who haven't had early scans, when did you have your dating scan? With Emma I had some pains so I had a scan at 11+5 which was classed as my dating scan but 12 weeks seems soooooooooooooooo far off!!

I had mine at just over 11 weeks last time, but thats just because it was when they could fit me in! 
Seems so far away ... I've not even been to the doctors yet! Then again I didn't last time, just booked my mw at 8 weeks! Even that seems a life time away


----------



## GossipGirly

hi razcox we have 2 dogs aswel and everyone asks what are you goin g to do with the dogs...so annoying they will be fine they are great with kids x


----------



## Betheney

Sam - in Australia we don't get a dating scan the only one covered by Medicare is the 20 week one and if we want we can pay 140 dollars for a 12 week scan to find out the chances of down syndrome. 

Betheney


----------



## Razcox

Cocobelle said:


> Morning all, I am feeling quite good this morning with only a little nausea so far, but mine does usually come on later in the day. I am getting really cross with myself though for eating rubbish food all the time as I know I have put on weight. My jeans are tight on my thighs, which I really don't need as they are chunky enough already!
> 
> If I am feeling yukky, eating is the only thing that seems to help and keep me working, I have stocked up on lots of fruit and yogurts for this week but I have a feeling they are just not going to hit the spot. I don't want to balloon :cry:
> 
> I have now got an appointment through to see the hospital consultant in May and they said I would be getting a letter with my scan date shortly but my midwife gave me the number of our scanning department and told me to call and book on Thursday so shall I wait or shall I call?
> 
> I hope all with nasty MS start to feel better soon x
> 
> Ooooh and thank you for my lovely shiny new November Sparklers signature, its perfect!


I would give them a call and say the MW told you to, playing the novice card can sometimes help.

I havent heard anything from anyone yet and i am the same number of weeks as you, maybe i should ring the doctors to find out whats going on?? Anyone else around 6 + 4 and not heard anything at all?


----------



## mummyconfused

Bethehey I'm in australia and I had a dating scan bulk billed!!! I'm in Canberra where abouts are you??? The 12 and 20wk scan is bulk billed here too


----------



## Samemka

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> saml1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!
> 
> I was just wondering those of you who haven't had early scans, when did you have your dating scan? With Emma I had some pains so I had a scan at 11+5 which was classed as my dating scan but 12 weeks seems soooooooooooooooo far off!!
> 
> I had mine at just over 11 weeks last time, but thats just because it was when they could fit me in!
> Seems so far away ... I've not even been to the doctors yet! Then again I didn't last time, just booked my mw at 8 weeks! Even that seems a life time awayClick to expand...

I've been toying with whether I need to book a Drs appt or whether the surgery can just give me the MWs number. Last time the Dr just said 'ok congratulations, ring this number' - waste of my time and theirs!! I'm going to call next week so I'll be 5 weeks then. Are you meant to see the MW at 8 weeks? I can't remember x


----------



## Samemka

Betheney said:


> Sam - in Australia we don't get a dating scan the only one covered by Medicare is the 20 week one and if we want we can pay 140 dollars for a 12 week scan to find out the chances of down syndrome.
> 
> Betheney

Wow! I can't imagine having to wait til 20 weeks! As much as people (ME included) moan about our NHS, I guess they're not that bad! Will you be having a 12wk scan?


----------



## Boothh

hey girls, i was 19 when i got pregnant with jesse and me OH were very off/on he wasnt very happy when i found i was pregnant last time, we sorted things out though :) now we are getting married next year, have a 7month old and i am pregnant again (planned this time!) 
being a young mum can be tough, but i suppose its the same any age, i did miss my friends and i have lost touch with alot of people, but my life is completly different now and my son is the best thing in my life, he really is everything to me and i couldnt be without him, its the best thing you could ever do! x


----------



## Boothh

just thought ill have 2children by 21!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

saml1 said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saml1 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!
> 
> I was just wondering those of you who haven't had early scans, when did you have your dating scan? With Emma I had some pains so I had a scan at 11+5 which was classed as my dating scan but 12 weeks seems soooooooooooooooo far off!!
> 
> I had mine at just over 11 weeks last time, but thats just because it was when they could fit me in!
> Seems so far away ... I've not even been to the doctors yet! Then again I didn't last time, just booked my mw at 8 weeks! Even that seems a life time awayClick to expand...
> 
> I've been toying with whether I need to book a Drs appt or whether the surgery can just give me the MWs number. Last time the Dr just said 'ok congratulations, ring this number' - waste of my time and theirs!! I'm going to call next week so I'll be 5 weeks then. Are you meant to see the MW at 8 weeks? I can't remember xClick to expand...

Yeah doctors don't really do anything, just call gp surgery and see what they suggest. I just rang mine last time and booked the appt with the receptionist there! My MW goes to gp's once a week i think! 
It's 8 weeks in my area, but my mate who lives in next town it's 10 weeks.


----------



## Chimpette

OMG I'm so hungry!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hungry I know that one, but honestly I need to stop eating, my trousers are too tight


----------



## Boothh

i feel like im constantly eating! i was on a diet until last fridya when i found out and i feel so guilty for eating loads suddenly! otherwise id be throwing up though!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh im constantly starving aswel but iv completly gona off veg and fruit and im forcing myself to eat it xx


----------



## Razcox

I am hungry all the time too, trying to snack on 'good' stuff rather then junk but yesterday i really wanted a chicken crisp sandwich at about 9pm last night! Had some WW malt loaf instead but it didnt hit the spot :rofl:

Feel strange today my (.)(.) hurt are swollen and DH says thery are darker round the nipple and more veiny but other then that i dont feel preggers today . . .


----------



## OneProudMommy

Can I be added? 

Novemeber 9th :flower:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I want to cheese dairylea... I could eat it all the time honestly! Yum! 

Made me self a nice healthy lunch to take to work, a ham salad pitta bread! Haha probs gonna buy crisps to go with it tho lol


----------



## claire911

Just worked out that little Tinker is not a big fruit and fibre fan :sick: !!! Just thought I'd share :haha:


----------



## emlouxx

Room for a little one... im pretty new here but got my BFP today with my third little bundle of joy!!!! im due on the 23rd of november x x x

Congrats to everyone and i hope we all have a happy and exciting 8 months ahead of us x x x x x


----------



## Cocobelle

Just after I posted earlier the midwife called me and my booking in appointment is this Friday at 9.30. I also called the scan department but as my details have not reached them yet they will have to send me my scan date by letter after all. At least I am on the system!

Now, what can I eat .................... :rofl:


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome Emlouxx and congratulations x


----------



## emlouxx

Thanks x x x im so excited x x x


----------



## janelouise

emlouxx congrats im due around 22nd with no3 its so exciting!!! 
anyone else carrying baby no3 just wondered how soon you start showing as i have read the more you have the sooner you show!!!! at the moment i look really bloated!!! as anyone else got this??? xx


----------



## emlouxx

janelouise said:


> emlouxx congrats im due around 22nd with no3 its so exciting!!!
> anyone else carrying baby no3 just wondered how soon you start showing as i have read the more you have the sooner you show!!!! at the moment i look really bloated!!! as anyone else got this??? xx

Congratulations hun,, yes it is every so exciting glad to find some one due round about the same time as me x x x wil have to keep tabs on eachother lol x x x

Snap!!! This has all come as a huge suprise to me i had no idea (but im ever so happy) my tummy looks bloated and i even joined slimming world on monday as i thought i was starting to get a flabby tum lol:dohh: x x x x


----------



## janelouise

yeah keep in touch on how your getting on!!! it is nice too have other peopple due the same time and its no3 for you so be good to see if its just me getting fat lol i had my son 7 years ago so managed to have a flat stomach so this has come from now where so glad leggings etc are in otherwise i would be stuck on what to wear!! when you planning to tell your other 2?? xx


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm really excited - widwife called me this morning for my booking in appointment - it's on the 30th so less that 2 weeks to wait!! Hubby is excited too! 

Also told my boss this morning as I felt sooo guilty as he is shuffling things around at work in my favour. We're a super small company so we're more like a family anyway. He was pleased for us which is really nice, although think he will be stressing when it's nearly time for my maternity leave as I do alot round here!

Oooh it's all feeling real now, soo excited!


----------



## emlouxx

janelouise said:


> yeah keep in touch on how your getting on!!! it is nice too have other peopple due the same time and its no3 for you so be good to see if its just me getting fat lol i had my son 7 years ago so managed to have a flat stomach so this has come from now where so glad leggings etc are in otherwise i would be stuck on what to wear!! when you planning to tell your other 2?? xx

Ha ha my youngest is nearly 4 so i'd lost all my baby weight too thats why i noticed the bloated belly lol yay thank god for jeggins and legins :thumbup:
Sophie's 6 in a few weeks and Isabella will be 4 in July i think im gonna tell them when i've been for my first scan so i can show them the pic that way they have something more visual rather than e just saying " oh yeah there is a baby in my tummy" lol.
How about you? when you gonna tell ur 2? x x x


----------



## janelouise

yeah im living in jeggins and leggings!! 
6 and 4 thats cute ages. mine are 10 and 7 and think my oldest knows something is going on bwas going to wait till 12 week scan but its hard


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> I'm really excited - widwife called me this morning for my booking in appointment - it's on the 30th so less that 2 weeks to wait!! Hubby is excited too!
> 
> Also told my boss this morning as I felt sooo guilty as he is shuffling things around at work in my favour. We're a super small company so we're more like a family anyway. He was pleased for us which is really nice, although think he will be stressing when it's nearly time for my maternity leave as I do alot round here!
> 
> Oooh it's all feeling real now, soo excited!

Yeah thats great news hun!!! Cant wait until i get mine its very exciting and makes it feel like its really happening. I may try and windle an early scan out the EPU i went too before but it means calling them up and i am not sure i have the nerve to call and ask :dohh:


----------



## maybe_baby

Razcox said:


> Told the MIL last night and she was really excited (will be the 1st grandkid) but i am already getting told what to do with my dogs. They seem to think we should move them outside and convert the shed as a kennel - I AM NOT MOVING MY DOGS INTO A SHED!!! Gerrr really got my goat, my dogs are part of our family and in the summer we got to shows alll over the country. Through them i have a great bunch of friends and when i had my MC last year it was my lovely Girl Ela who sat by me while i cried and was in pain. It was her that got me out the house to take her for a walk and who made me smile again by her play. Sorry rant over now!

Completely agree, we have one dog and 3 cats and they are my babies, as far as I'm concerned they are part of our family too!

Ruby (our dog) is super good with children, she has a sniff of my neice and then just lays down in front of her, she grew up with children (we adopted here) so I have no worries.

2 of the cats should be fine as they are quite adaptable, bit worried about the oldest man (he's 12) as he has definite views about where he is going to sleep and doesn't take no for an answer, just climbs back up or hisses. :haha: But we'll have to see what he is like when the baby is here. I know my MIL would take him if it got bad anyway.


----------



## maybe_baby

Razcox said:


> Yeah thats great news hun!!! Cant wait until i get mine its very exciting and makes it feel like its really happening. I may try and windle an early scan out the EPU i went too before but it means calling them up and i am not sure i have the nerve to call and ask :dohh:

If you don't ask, you don't get! The worst they can do is say no, I'd try x


----------



## Razcox

Yummy just had lunch and belly is full for a bit, chicken tikka, salad and smoked cheese on a brown roll. Now muching on a few grapes as well. Getting strange feeling in my lower tummy like a muscle it twitching in there very odd and i have had to 'go' at work again which is becomming a reg thing - Oh the shame!!! :rofl:

How is everyone else this afternoon? Anyone had anything nice for lunch?


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm with you Raz...I have two ginormous dogs and they are total inside dogs. The youngest we are putting through training now and I am so happy about that. OH is starting to get on the ball with them now so there is less chaos one LO comes home.


----------



## devonangel

hiya all hope eeryone is having a good day i'm back from seeing my consultant and everythingis ok she doesnt want to see me till i have my 12 week scan xx


----------



## quaizer

Raz - I had rice crispies followed by a weetasbix for lunch! Im still hungry :rofl: xx

Devonangel - Thats excellent news!! Good-going girl :thumbup: xx


----------



## makeithappen

well girls have my early scan tomorrow morning at 8:30am, im terrified! really want to be excited but im afraid to be after my mmc in sept! 

need all the positive fibes & prayers i can get!

:hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Salad, coleslaw and pizza. Twas yummy! 

I was really good this morning and just ate fruit and yogurt. This afternoon I am on a grape-fest, I have nearly finished the bunch!

We have a little mini sausage dog who is going to be so jealous as he thinks he is the baby of the family.


----------



## Cocobelle

makeithappen said:


> well girls have my early scan tomorrow morning at 8:30am, im terrified! really want to be excited but im afraid to be after my mmc in sept!
> 
> need all the positive fibes & prayers i can get!
> 
> :hugs:

Loads of positive vibes coming your way. I am sure you will be fine :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

make it happen - good luck hun im sure everything will be fine :hugs:

you are all making me hungry reading all of this food talk! i have just had to put a temporary filling in cus my tooth cracked last night and cant eat for another hour and my stomach is rumbling like mad!! :( hardly eaten today either cus of my tooth it made it difficult, it will be okay now though when its set! x


----------



## makeithappen

thanks girls! :hugs: really appreciate it!


----------



## janelouise

makeithappen all the best tomz lovely will be thinking of you!!!

i had jacket pot with cheese and coleslaw could have eaten 2 lol

just got my date for 1st midwife appointment 14th april let the countdown begin


----------



## Razcox

LOL, dam it! everyone is getting there MW booking in but me!! I am SO ringing the doctors tomorrow :hissy:


----------



## GossipGirly

my first mw app is on tues..i think maybe its just an introduction tho xx


----------



## janelouise

razcox i just rung them up just a min ago told didnt need to see doctor just had to pick up some leaflets to read and then it was just book for 8 weeks i would def ring them lovely


----------



## devonangel

quaizer said:


> Raz - I had rice crispies followed by a weetasbix for lunch! Im still hungry :rofl: xx
> 
> Devonangel - Thats excellent news!! Good-going girl :thumbup: xx


thanks hunny x


----------



## mamagreenbean

the starvation hunger has subsided and the nausea has set in.. :wacko:


----------



## quaizer

I was strong, I wanted cake and chocolate but I had a banana! x


----------



## rowleypolie

thats good quaizer! i am trying to keep the amount of sugar down (isnt working too well) but i have a friend with gest. diabetes and i dont want to be her! they test for it ealry here so i should keep sugar down just in case! 

updated!

welcome new members!


----------



## Razcox

Just got home and the hospital called and my DH has made an appoinment for the first scan at 1pm on 24th April! :happydance: Still not heard from the MW or had the :bfp: confirmed yet though so will still call the doctors to see whats going on with that.


----------



## maybe_baby

Ooooh how exciting Razcox x


----------



## babybear

I still need to ring and make a drs appointment to get a referral to the Mw but it all still seems too soon yet.


----------



## BeachPrincess

quaizer said:


> I was strong, I wanted cake and chocolate but I had a banana! x

That sounds so good!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I feel sooo huge today! Honestly I look 4 months pregnant what the hell is going on? 
My work trousers fit me Monday, today they were cutting into me so badly! This is not fun ... nasty bloat! 

I'm gonna look awful in my bikini in a month


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Double post...whoops


----------



## babybear

I seem to have really strange bloating fine in the day but as soon as I sit doen in the evening my pants have to be undone or it feels like they are cutting me in half.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I swapped mine for jogging bottoms when I got home!


----------



## babybear

PJs are seeming to be in order


----------



## petitpas

Yup, trousers open now as I type. Couldn't wait to get home for this comfort!


----------



## janelouise

razcox thats great news on the scan hope it flies by for you 

i know the feeling about being bloated i also look about 3 months preggers and not good when your trying to hide it


----------



## babybear

Fortunatly I get to wear scrubs all day never looked forward ti drawstring pants as much :)


----------



## babyblue_eyes

hey all ,

im new here recently found out im pregnant still in shock!!!

had my first midwife appointment and my due date is 13th nov

so glad i can share the experience with you all

congradulations to all the other mums 2 b novembers looking very busy lol whoohoo!!!!!:happydance:



xxxxxxxx


----------



## Razcox

I am sat in my PJs as we speak!! Poor hubby has lost his sexy wife and now has a gassy bloated snappy woman who gets into her PJs everyday at 6pm . . . Still i do tell him its his fault and there is now one else to blame :rofl:


----------



## quaizer

Razcox said:


> I am sat in my PJs as we speak!! Poor hubby has lost his sexy wife and now has a gassy bloated snappy woman who gets into her PJs everyday at 6pm . . . Still i do tell him its his fault and there is now one else to blame :rofl:

Bang on lady!! Im the same, my pj's are my best friends ATM! :rofl:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Pregnancy is so sexy isn't it! lol 

I can't wait to put on stretchy maternity trousers lol


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm already in bed! Poor hubbys lol


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> I'm already in bed! Poor hubbys lol

Camped out on the sofa here, i plop down after tea about 7:30pm and dont move except for loo breaks (of which there are many) until bedtime at about 10pm. I know i should be doing light exercise but not sleeping well combined with being at work all day just whipes me out.

Plus now my back is really hurting and my baps feel like they have been dragged through brambles if i so much as brush them on anthing. Not the best things to get you running round! :nope:


----------



## janelouise

lol at the baps that is so how mine feel you described that really well lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Mine aren't sore yet... although they never were last time. Hre's hoping for no nasty symptoms like last time :)


----------



## quaizer

babyblue_eyes said:


> hey all ,
> 
> im new here recently found out im pregnant still in shock!!!
> 
> had my first midwife appointment and my due date is 13th nov
> 
> so glad i can share the experience with you all
> 
> congradulations to all the other mums 2 b novembers looking very busy lol whoohoo!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxx



Youre the same due date as me!! :happydance:

Congratulations xxx


----------



## quaizer

LMFAO!! rofl: at the baps comment, I know how you feel though xx


----------



## makeithappen

thanks girls! will let you know how i get on tomoro! hope all is as it should be! 

night night all! :sleep:


----------



## GossipGirly

quaizer said:


> babyblue_eyes said:
> 
> 
> hey all ,
> 
> im new here recently found out im pregnant still in shock!!!
> 
> had my first midwife appointment and my due date is 13th nov
> 
> so glad i can share the experience with you all
> 
> congradulations to all the other mums 2 b novembers looking very busy lol whoohoo!!!!!:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Youre the same due date as me!! :happydance:
> 
> Congratulations xxxClick to expand...


and me :D :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL...I went and bought a spandex-type bodysuit sort of thing to hold it all in! It really helps...at least I don't look so bloated like I'm 6 months along and I'm not even 6 weeks!! For those ladies who are already mommies...does the bloating go down at all or is it by the time the bloating stops the real baby bump is in its place?


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! yes i agree with pj bottom ideas! i am a SAHM so pjs look so good right about now!


----------



## mummyconfused

wow this is a great bunch of women always seem to get a smile on my face!!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I have a question for everyone. I had an early scan at 6 weeks and what i saw was a yolk sac and gestational sack, but the tech said she couldnt see a fetal pole, it kinda concerned me. But she said it was ok, my doctor's nurse called me and told me that I need to schedule another ultrasound. Im now about a week from the scan, and im so nervous! Im so afraid im going to go in there and not see anything. :( I still feel pregnant and everything, and I have had no bleeding at all. Im still just so nervous. I want this baby so bad, and I just got used to the idea of being a mom. Has anyone else had this kind of situation happen to them? im desperate for advice.


----------



## mummyconfused

blkhairbeauty said:


> I have a question for everyone. I had an early scan at 6 weeks and what i saw was a yolk sac and gestational sack, but the tech said she couldnt see a fetal pole, it kinda concerned me. But she said it was ok, my doctor's nurse called me and told me that I need to schedule another ultrasound. Im now about a week from the scan, and im so nervous! Im so afraid im going to go in there and not see anything. :( I still feel pregnant and everything, and I have had no bleeding at all. Im still just so nervous. I want this baby so bad, and I just got used to the idea of being a mom. Has anyone else had this kind of situation happen to them? im desperate for advice.

Swwetheart thats totally normal for 6wks.. Didnt see my sons till i was 8wks!!! I know its hard but it normal..


----------



## rowleypolie

yeah thats why i havent scheduled an early scan....my friend had one at 5 weeks and they couldnt find much except a sac....that would be worse than not having a scan! I am trying to wait until 8-9 weeks...we will see have my appointment on friday


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Its normal hun :) 

Hows everyone feeling today?


----------



## babybear

I still don't feel like it true that I'm actually having another baby. Its still a little surreal as I have no symptoms as yet apart from some slight cramping. i didn't really have symptoms with my DS but I only found out I was pregnant much later so it didn't seem quite so strange.


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies,

Happy to report I kept waking up all night last night due to the aches in my legs... sounds abit strange but after having MMC last time I'd glad for the symptoms, and wishing these 2 weeks away quickly to get to my early scan to make sure beanie is safe and sound...

I'm only going to be 7+1, do you think I will be able to see a heartbeat by then??

xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Think you can see a heartbeat from just over 6 weeks... but i could be totally wrong! 

I really want an early scan, just to put my mind at ease after having a MMC first time round. Problem is they cost so much money, not sure I can justify spending £100 when its not going to change the outcome anyway :S


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Not feeling too bad this morning always seem to feel a bit sick of an evening not in the morning so it looks like i have ES not MS! Going to ring the doctors today to find out about the MW appoinment so will update you all on that.

Oh and i also have a new worry for the day (its seems like everything worries me at the min) i am now paranoid about a MMC and that i am going to have the scan in April and find out there is no HB. Anyone else have this fear or just me?

Chimpette - You should see a HB at 7+1 and a little bean as well, heres hoping the next 2 weeks go speedely for you x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Razcox - your not the only one. i worry about a MMC all the time. Doesn't help that I had one, and so did my close friend. I just want to enjoy being pregnant and get excited but I find it so hard in the first months. Argh why can't they give us all a scan at 8 weeks!


----------



## Razcox

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Razcox - your not the only one. i worry about a MMC all the time. Doesn't help that I had one, and so did my close friend. I just want to enjoy being pregnant and get excited but I find it so hard in the first months. Argh why can't they give us all a scan at 8 weeks!

LOL, i know i wonder if they realise how much worry they cause by not doing this. I have just read though that only about 1% of pregnancy's end in a MMC so it does seem quite rare . . . I have got to try and stop worring about every little thing.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Razcox and Lucy-Lu,

I went to the doctos to tell them I was pregnant and asked for an early scan due to my MMC and he said yes, I even said when I wanted one, as I didn't want to go when I was 6 weeks because thats when the baby died last time, so I said 7 weeks.

I'm sure if you ask for one, knowing your history they would give you one, and if you don't ask you don't get as my mum always said.. haha!

I hope you get your early scans.

xxx


----------



## maybe_baby

Totally - that is my one real fear that I would go to a scan completely not expecting anything to be wrong and then finding no HB! In times like this the internet does little to stop be finding horror stories too!


----------



## Boothh

i cant remember who asked but yeah by the time the bloating siappears you have a little bump, well i did last time, last time you will have a flat stomach in a long time haha

i havnt even told my doctor im pregnant yet, but we are moving house in 2days out the area so im waiting til we move cus ill have to get a new doctor anyway and i will be booked in at a different hospital so no point ringing up now really!

xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

True I guess if you don't ask you don't get.. maybe I will ask my midwife. I was thinking about lying and teling them I have no idea when my period was. I was going to use the excuse that they have been irregular since having a baby but I'm still not sure they will give me an early scan. They really don't like to do it here! 

Razcox: 1% that is really low, but I can't help thinking it must be higher than that!


----------



## Chimpette

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> True I guess if you don't ask you don't get.. maybe I will ask my midwife. I was thinking about lying and teling them I have no idea when my period was. I was going to use the excuse that they have been irregular since having a baby but I'm still not sure they will give me an early scan. They really don't like to do it here!
> 
> Razcox: 1% that is really low, but I can't help thinking it must be higher than that!

That's crazy that after you've already had a MMC to make you wait till your 12 week scan to check baby is ok, just to give you peace of mind would be worth it in my thinking.

My doctor even said that he was going to offer me a reassurance scan if I hadn't asked for one, just to put my mind at ease.

Sometimes I just don't understand all the procedures and why it's so different in different places... crazy!

xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Chimpette said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> True I guess if you don't ask you don't get.. maybe I will ask my midwife. I was thinking about lying and teling them I have no idea when my period was. I was going to use the excuse that they have been irregular since having a baby but I'm still not sure they will give me an early scan. They really don't like to do it here!
> 
> Razcox: 1% that is really low, but I can't help thinking it must be higher than that!
> 
> That's crazy that after you've already had a MMC to make you wait till your 12 week scan to check baby is ok, just to give you peace of mind would be worth it in my thinking.
> 
> My doctor even said that he was going to offer me a reassurance scan if I hadn't asked for one, just to put my mind at ease.
> 
> Sometimes I just don't understand all the procedures and why it's so different in different places... crazy!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I know its crazy how much it differs! Honestly drove myself mad when carrying Joshua with worry, would have done anything to have an early scan. Just didn't have the money to go private! 

your doctors good =D I want him lol


----------



## Autumnbabe

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Think you can see a heartbeat from just over 6 weeks... but i could be totally wrong!
> 
> I really want an early scan, just to put my mind at ease after having a MMC first time round. Problem is they cost so much money, not sure I can justify spending £100 when its not going to change the outcome anyway :S

hope you get your early scan on nhs Lucy Lu - if not there are some places that do it cheaper than £100. I have one booked for £60 but I have heard some girls mention £25-£50. I think it depends what's near you but worth having a browse on internet as is very quick and easy to book up if you decide to go that way and may help put your mind more at rest rather than waiting for your doc/mw to confirm what they can offer you?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Autumnbabe said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Think you can see a heartbeat from just over 6 weeks... but i could be totally wrong!
> 
> I really want an early scan, just to put my mind at ease after having a MMC first time round. Problem is they cost so much money, not sure I can justify spending £100 when its not going to change the outcome anyway :S
> 
> hope you get your early scan on nhs Lucy Lu - if not there are some places that do it cheaper than £100. I have one booked for £60 but I have heard some girls mention £25-£50. I think it depends what's near you but worth having a browse on internet as is very quick and easy to book up if you decide to go that way and may help put your mind more at rest rather than waiting for your doc/mw to confirm what they can offer you?Click to expand...

I was trying to look online but I was struggling! £60 I think I would pay actually! What did you search for when u looked?


----------



## sweetthang24

Hi, 

Can i be added to your November sparkles list please? 

I am yet to be confirmed but should be Nov 13th 

i am 5wks 5 days, is anyone the same and would like to be a buddy? 

thanks xx


----------



## Razcox

The cheapest i found in the west mids was £55 but its miles away so would cost a bit to get there. In the local area i found baby vision in Shrewsbury and thats £75 but DH says its still too much as i am the only one working at the min (DH lost his job with very little notice 1 week before the :bfp: ) I doubt the doctor will offer an early scan as i told him of my concerns after last time and he said they will treat this like a new pregnacy and it doesnt mean that bad things will happen with this one.

I think the problem with forums like this is alot of people find them after somthing bad has happened when looking it up on the internet so there is prob a higher number of MMC suffers on here then the nat average . . .


----------



## Boothh

yeah i think that too razcox, i have to keep telling myself to relax, i cant help worrying though im just trying to take it easy and take each day at a time, i really want an early scan but just dont have the money!


----------



## Jo_banana

I am very interested in hearing other ladies' experience in getting a scan. Sounds like it varies massively depending on where you live. Always a sorry state of affairs!

The upshot of my own situation is I have had to book a private scan (this saturday!) as the NHS refused to offer me one prior to 12 weeks. I am currently around 6 weeks and a few days. This despite the fact that my last pregnancy ended in termination at c. 12 weeks due to a severe and terminal birth defect (neural tube). I was told specifically by the professor who treated me the last time that should I fall pregnant again I should have a scan ASAP to make sure all was well. Despite all of this the NHS locally (a new area) have refused, hence me going private. I am way past the point of being fed up with them really. All I want to know is that this time my baby inside me is healthy. Its been physiologically pretty tough as I can't "get into" being pregnant until I get the okay. I am of course just a name and NHS number to the admin types. But I am very disappointed in how I've been treated really. Not much compassion it seems.

Oh, and my letter came today for my first midwife appointment. 6th JUNE. Sounds like ages away!

Sorry, I sound like a right old moaner! At least I am going for a scan on saturday! I am very anxious but I have everything crossed in the hope that all will be well this time.


----------



## Boothh

omg got the biggest wave of sickness ever!V:(


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so sick of poohing! 4 times today already and I am only up 2 hours. I dont think my arse can take much more as this has been going on for a week now. I wasnt like this with William I was puking, unless its coming out a different end. lol I feel sick though.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Jo _banana: 6th june for first mw appt? What the hell thats so far away! Madness!


----------



## AshleyNichole

dragonfly I have been having that too :(


----------



## Dragonfly

AshleyNichole said:


> dragonfly I have been having that too :(

I have a ring of fire :cry: tmi sorry but not sure if I rather than or puke if I had to choose. Puking is more expectable if your out and about than being caught out :blush: why am I thinking like this ???:wacko: cause today I have docs and I really dont want to use their loo as its right in the middle of the waiting room and its quiet there. :nope:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Think you can see a heartbeat from just over 6 weeks... but i could be totally wrong!
> 
> I really want an early scan, just to put my mind at ease after having a MMC first time round. Problem is they cost so much money, not sure I can justify spending £100 when its not going to change the outcome anyway :S
> 
> hope you get your early scan on nhs Lucy Lu - if not there are some places that do it cheaper than £100. I have one booked for £60 but I have heard some girls mention £25-£50. I think it depends what's near you but worth having a browse on internet as is very quick and easy to book up if you decide to go that way and may help put your mind more at rest rather than waiting for your doc/mw to confirm what they can offer you?Click to expand...
> 
> I was trying to look online but I was struggling! £60 I think I would pay actually! What did you search for when u looked?Click to expand...

Here are some that i found..
https://www.babybond.com/index.php?...rd=baby bond&gclid=CNCwsJmXwqACFRI-lAodcjdSaA

https://www.ultrasoundnow.co.uk/obstetrics.php?gclid=CJmJva-XwqACFROElAodWW4UaA

https://www.thelondonultrasoundcent...gnancy-scan/?gclid=CJib1dqXwqACFShBlAodm28IYw

https://www.kentmedicalimaging.co.uk/obs.htm

I am going to...

https://www.firstviewimaging.co.uk/ but it is in Hampshire.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jo_banana

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Jo _banana: 6th june for first mw appt? What the hell thats so far away! Madness!

I know. I can't quite understand it all. I mean, I'm glad that I am "in the system" and everything, but it means I have no one to speak to between now and then (save for when I go for my private scan this saturday and the NHS one at 12 weeks). But neither of those things are with a midwife. So it does mean my first opportunity to speak to a midwife will be about 18 weeks.

I can't be alone in my situation. Just must be the area I am in (Cambridge/Essex borders). They must be short staffed on midwives or something? :shrug:

To be honest it bothers me only if I have a problem say at 13 weeks +. Who do I ring? Who do I speak to about it? As it is I may not and so it may not matter. But what if I do? I've seen ladies here at 7 weeks or so who already have a midwife they can speak to. I do feel tad jealous to be honest. But there's nothing I can do save for getting a private midwife and we can't afford one.


Edit to add: my first scan at 12 weeks includes my "booking in" appointment for all the blood tests and things. I guess that will be done by a midwife? Its been years since I did any of this so I can't remember. But for sure, my first "proper" midwife appointment is 6th June.


----------



## Dragonfly

I didnt get a first app last time till I was 14 weeks gone! they blamed my doc my doc blamed them. I called all the time and was just told to wait so your left really on first tri on your own and its confusing for first time mums and not fair. I bet I wont get my app till july and thats not an exaggeration,.


----------



## Cocobelle

Jo_banana said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Jo _banana: 6th june for first mw appt? What the hell thats so far away! Madness!
> 
> I know. I can't quite understand it all. I mean, I'm glad that I am "in the system" and everything, but it means I have no one to speak to between now and then (save for when I go for my private scan this saturday and the NHS one at 12 weeks). But neither of those things are with a midwife. So it does mean my first opportunity to speak to a midwife will be about 18 weeks.
> 
> I can't be alone in my situation. Just must be the area I am in (Cambridge/Essex borders). They must be short staffed on midwives or something? :shrug:
> 
> To be honest it bothers me only if I have a problem say at 13 weeks +. Who do I ring? Who do I speak to about it? As it is I may not and so it may not matter. But what if I do? I've seen ladies here at 7 weeks or so who already have a midwife they can speak to. I do feel tad jealous to be honest. But there's nothing I can do save for getting a private midwife and we can't afford one.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: my first scan at 12 weeks includes my "booking in" appointment for all the blood tests and things. I guess that will be done by a midwife? Its been years since I did any of this so I can't remember. But for sure, my first "proper" midwife appointment is 6th June.Click to expand...

Jo this can't be right and I would be very tempted to call your surgery and ask to speak with one of the midwives direct as 18 weeks for a first appointment is madness!

I have my proper booking in appointment with my midwife tomorrow morning and I will be 7 weeks. I am already on the hospital system and they have already booked me a consultant appointment for May as I am guessing due to my age I will be consultant lead. I have also already been given my schedule for all my surgery appointments up until I reach 40 weeks.

It is reassuring to have a point of contact in case you are worried or just need a chat, it is unfair for you to go that far without that. It can't be standard practice. 

Just so you know, I am in Cambridgeshire and its also been years since I done all this


----------



## Jo_banana

Dragonfly said:


> I didnt get a first app last time till I was 14 weeks gone! they blamed my doc my doc blamed them. I called all the time and was just told to wait so your left really on first tri on your own and its confusing for first time mums and not fair. I bet I wont get my app till july and thats not an exaggeration,.

Yeh, seems to be a long time for some and not for others, just down to where you live.

This isn't my first baby though, so in that respect I have been here before. Back then I lived in London and it wasnt' much quicker! My first scan the last time wasn't until 14 weeks. Which is why I went private back then as I felt that was a bit too late as all the advice and stuff you read says 12. Just as well I did go early as it turned out. 

But there doesn't seem to be much continuity really across the country. I don't even really need to see someone all the time. Midwife appointments were, for me in the past, just about giving them my wee sample and hearing the heartbeat on the doplar/having belly looked at/blood pressure taken. But to have a phone number of a local midwife who I can ring about worries etc would be nice, between now and my first appointment in June.

It does pay to nag and call people though. At least it reminds them you are out there and you don't feel forgotten! :flower:


----------



## maybe_baby

Where abouts in CAMBS are you both? I'm in Peterborough and my doctors have been quite good so far. I've got my first widwife appointment on the 30th which will make me about 7 weeks (although they think I'll be 11 weeks due to long cycles)

I definitely would query the first appointment in June - that's definitely not right


----------



## Jo_banana

Cocobelle said:


> Jo_banana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Jo _banana: 6th june for first mw appt? What the hell thats so far away! Madness!
> 
> I know. I can't quite understand it all. I mean, I'm glad that I am "in the system" and everything, but it means I have no one to speak to between now and then (save for when I go for my private scan this saturday and the NHS one at 12 weeks). But neither of those things are with a midwife. So it does mean my first opportunity to speak to a midwife will be about 18 weeks.
> 
> I can't be alone in my situation. Just must be the area I am in (Cambridge/Essex borders). They must be short staffed on midwives or something? :shrug:
> 
> To be honest it bothers me only if I have a problem say at 13 weeks +. Who do I ring? Who do I speak to about it? As it is I may not and so it may not matter. But what if I do? I've seen ladies here at 7 weeks or so who already have a midwife they can speak to. I do feel tad jealous to be honest. But there's nothing I can do save for getting a private midwife and we can't afford one.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: my first scan at 12 weeks includes my "booking in" appointment for all the blood tests and things. I guess that will be done by a midwife? Its been years since I did any of this so I can't remember. But for sure, my first "proper" midwife appointment is 6th June.Click to expand...
> 
> Jo this can't be right and I would be very tempted to call your surgery and ask to speak with one of the midwives direct as 18 weeks for a first appointment is madness!
> 
> I have my proper booking in appointment with my midwife tomorrow morning and I will be 7 weeks. I am already on the hospital system and they have already booked me a consultant appointment for May as I am guessing due to my age I will be consultant lead. I have also already been given my schedule for all my surgery appointments up until I reach 40 weeks.
> 
> It is reassuring to have a point of contact in case you are worried or just need a chat, it is unfair for you to go that far without that. It can't be standard practice.
> 
> Just so you know, I am in Cambridgeshire and its also been years since I done all thisClick to expand...

Wow, that sounds great and its a bit troubling for me when I think what little I have been offered so far. My first booking appointment is at the Rosie in Addenbrooks (at 12 weeks) and then after that I will be seen by local midwives (from Princes Alexandra, Harlow) in Saffron Walden, from 6th June.

I am 40 and will be 41 when the baby is due to be born and, as I've said, I have had previous complications in pregnancy. But they know all of this and it doesn't appear to have changed anything or put me on any special programme. They are treating me the same as a 25 year old who's had no previous problems. I will be going to the Rosie on Saturday for my private scan and I am definitely going to ask them about it then as I agree with you, it doesn't seem right really. 

But I am not holding my breath as honestly I do think it depends on your postcode. The old NHS postcode lottery cliche thing made real!!


----------



## Boothh

youve all got me scared now! when i was first pregnant last time i got my booking in appointment at 7weeks (they thought i was 9+ though cus they didnt listen when i said i had irregular periods!) we are moving to a new area now though so i wonder what they will be like! :/ eek!


----------



## Cocobelle

Jo are you delivering at the Rosie, if so we could end up being in at the same time :lol:

I am 38 (39 when the baby is born) and while I had no complications with my previous pregnancy (except extreme MS and high blood pressure so they delivered early) my son does have Autism and he has it quite badly and I just can't help thinking the worst all the time (about any thing and every thing) and my doctors know this so they are being amazingly supportive and making sure I get in as early as I can for testing and general support. It is such a shame not every area has this level of care.

Maybe_Baby I am Ely area (I used to work in Peterborough) and I am pleased that you will also be on the system nice and early.


----------



## Jo_banana

Yep, just rang them. They told me the 18 week thing is right. I am down as "high risk" and because of that I must see a consultant first, at 12 weeks - on 27th April. So I'll be having a scan, booking in with bloods and what not and seeing the consultant all on the same day it seems. But no midwife until 18 weeks is a definite.


----------



## Jo_banana

Cocobelle said:


> Jo are you delivering at the Rosie, if so we could end up being in at the same time :lol:
> 
> I am 38 (39 when the baby is born) and while I had no complications with my previous pregnancy (except extreme MS and high blood pressure so they delivered early) my son does have Autism and he has it quite badly and I just can't help thinking the worst all the time (about any thing and every thing) and my doctors know this so they are being amazingly supportive and making sure I get in as early as I can for testing and general support. It is such a shame not every area has this level of care.
> 
> Maybe_Baby I am Ely area (I used to work in Peterborough) and I am pleased that you will also be on the system nice and early.

Yep, the Rosie seems to be the closest place to me with a maternity unit and its where I'm seeing my consultant so I guess there! :) I live in the sticks outside Saffron Walden. There's only a community hospital there which the midwives visit but no maternity ward.

I will take the opportunity when I see my consultant at the end of April to talk about my care plan. I think it will be a good time to tell them how I'm feeling. Thing is my postcode is Cambridge but I am actually in Essex so fall between the two to a certain extent I think.


----------



## Cocobelle

Jo_banana said:


> Yep, just rang them. They told me the 18 week thing is right. I am down as "high risk" and because of that I must see a consultant first, at 12 weeks - on 27th April. So I'll be having a scan, booking in with bloods and what not and seeing the consultant all on the same day it seems. But no midwife until 18 weeks is a definite.

Wow, I was not expecting then to say that was a definite! Did you ask if there is a contact number you could have should you wish to chat about something? My midwife gave me her mobile number for general queries but she also gave me the number for the EPU at Rosie should I need more urgent help. have you got that? If not I will PM it to you as you can use it as soon as you are on the hospital system.

I am also quite some way from the Rosie so not looking forward to possibly needing to make a mad dash there in 8 or so months time :rofl:


----------



## Jo_banana

Cocobelle said:


> Jo_banana said:
> 
> 
> Yep, just rang them. They told me the 18 week thing is right. I am down as "high risk" and because of that I must see a consultant first, at 12 weeks - on 27th April. So I'll be having a scan, booking in with bloods and what not and seeing the consultant all on the same day it seems. But no midwife until 18 weeks is a definite.
> 
> Wow, I was not expecting then to say that was a definite! Did you ask if there is a contact number you could have should you wish to chat about something? My midwife gave me her mobile number for general queries but she also gave me the number for the EPU at Rosie should I need more urgent help. have you got that? If not I will PM it to you as you can use it as soon as you are on the hospital system.
> 
> I am also quite some way from the Rosie so not looking forward to possibly needing to make a mad dash there in 8 or so months time :rofl:Click to expand...

I think the number I rang about my appointment is as good a number as any - as the lady I spoke to was a midwife. Phone answered by office person, but put through to midwife Technically not the same as having a dedicated number for me to ring, true. But still, I will ring it if I have any concerns as I can't imagine they'll tell me to go away or ignore it if I do need to ring.

I would be grateful if you could PM me the Rosie number too though, thank you :flower:. I am going there on Saturday for my private scan and will mention my worries to them. However its just the sonographer person doing that I imagine, so they probably will tell me any questions can be answered during my appointment with the consultant next month.

I am feeling better about things, I think mainly because we are going private for the scan and so I feel things are happening, even though its us who are making them happen. I think I may need to go for another scan (private again) before 12 weeks as I am unsure if they will be able to determine well enough if there are problems yet as the baby will be tiny still.

Yes, I'm already thinking ahead to the journey in. I had a 38 hour labour though last time, so I may have plenty of time!!! That said the midwives I am seeing are out of the Princess Alexandra Hospital in Harlow. Which is a bit confusing. But given I'm going to the Rosie for appointments I will probably be there for the birth. Makes sense. The Harlow hospital is much further away. I don't care if I don't see the same midwife at the end as I did through the pregnancy. I didn't last time and my labour was so long I went through 3 shifts of midwives and they were all nice!! Then I saw midwives from Ealing Hospital but the birth was in Queen Charlottes in S. Bush.


----------



## Cocobelle

Jo I will PM it to you now. It does sound like you are now getting somewhere and I am sure if the sonographer person thinks you need to see someone sooner they may at least put it on your notes as a recommendation. I hope it all goes well on Saturday. 

Well if this baby is like your last, I think you will make in in time. Mine was 5 hours but it was forced from start to finish so I am keeping open minded with this one. I still have all my old notes from last time (didn't hand them in) so I might get them out later. 

And as an aside, I was actually born at Princess Alexandra in Harlow.


----------



## Jo_banana

Thanks Cocobelle xx

Just looking again, my 6th June first midwife appointment is.... a Sunday! So looks as though I'll be ringing them back again as I really don't think they mean that, lol!


----------



## Cocobelle

Jo_banana said:


> Thanks Cocobelle xx
> 
> Just looking again, my 6th June first midwife appointment is.... a Sunday! So looks as though I'll be ringing them back again as I really don't think they mean that, lol!

It doesn't get any better does it, lol


----------



## MrsBod

Hi all, I got my early BFP a couple of days ago and it would seem I'm due on 30th November 2010 :)

Just made it!!!

Nice to meet you all xx


----------



## Missi

Could you put me down for the 21st? :happydance:

Thanks in advance :hugs:


----------



## maybe_baby

congrats ladies x


----------



## makeithappen

so girls, went for my scan this morning. doc said everything looks ok and in the right place.....but there was no heart beat. she said its too early yet but i sooo hoped id see it as ive heard it can be seen this early! baby measured 6 weeks which is right going by my ov dates so im happy with that! 

ive to go back on 29th march. i'll be 7w4d by then, doc said she'd expect to see more progress & a heart beat. but im so scared!


----------



## TTCinLA

Hi All,

My due date is November 21st with #1. Have to wait until 8 weeks to see the OB. Just wanted to pop in and say hello.


----------



## Razcox

Congrates to the new ladies and hope you have a H & H 9 months with us xxx

Makeithappen - Sorry hun i have no idea but if the doctor didnt seem too worried i would take that as a good sign. Will be keeping everything crossed that you see a lovely HB on the 29th xxx :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Was at docs, about 12 weeks they do the calling so not far off the 14 weeks last time. So Only another 7 aprox weeks of waiting about wondering whats happening and being nervous. I loved my scans and cant wait to see this one. They are amazing, the 20 weeks scan is good where you get to see it all.


----------



## Happyhayley

Just found out I can join this club because yesterday I got a BFP:happydance:

I am due on November 23rd. So excited. Was trying not particularily long, since December but I was still getting tired of getting aunt flow and getting disappointed.


----------



## Dragonfly

Congrads hayley, only in here a few days ago myself again. When your not trying it happens I know! got fed up after near a year at it then it happens when I decide I want to ride a motorbike through the summer so guess what no biking for me till probably next year :( but its well worth the wait so I am not worried.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Dragonfly, oh my! What a gorgeous son you have.


----------



## rowleypolie

welcome new members!

i slept a ton better last night because i stopped drinking liquids at 9 so i only had to get up once to pee! the night before i had to get up 4 times! plus i realized dh is a bed hog so after squishing him over i slept a ton better!

thinking of going swimming tommorow after my ob appointment...so nervous because my bleeding started with the last one after a day at the pool...but its all in my head because swimming is ok..right??


----------



## mazee71

Hi 

Can someone remove me from 9th Nov :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Dragonfly, oh my! What a gorgeous son you have.

Thank youm, just about to update my sig to. 

Love your ms badge lol the amount of poeple that have said first time to me eat this and fecking that and you wont be sick and I was sick ! felt like vomiting on them just to spite them. I havnt been sick yet but by god I had such a hard one last time all day every day till the end.


----------



## Autumnbabe

Jo_banana said:


> Thanks Cocobelle xx
> 
> Just looking again, my 6th June first midwife appointment is.... a Sunday! So looks as though I'll be ringing them back again as I really don't think they mean that, lol!

Hi Jo, I had to double check mine as it is booked for Good Friday - but it was correct so it may be that its a sunday? I don't think mw work any conventional hours at all by the sounds of it !


----------



## quaizer

Congrats Hayley!!! Best wishes! xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

mazee71 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone remove me from 9th Nov :cry:

Massive massive hugs! Im so sorry honey!


----------



## Dragonfly

mazee71 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone remove me from 9th Nov :cry:

Oh god no :cry: sorry hun.


----------



## petitpas

Mazee71 :hugs: I'm so sorry and hope you have someone with you to help you get through this!


Jobanana, they really are a bit rubbish when all you want is a bit of reassurance! I am also seeing a consultant at 12 weeks, but managed to get my midwife's number and after telling them over the phone that I have medical problems (didn't go into any detail) they saw me just a few days later. Since then I've also been booked in.
As your problem pregnancy was in London, I am wondering whether they really know the details about your previous problems? I have often found that after moving the most crucial notes don't get typed into the new records. Another option would be to recontact the professor who treated you last time and ask him whether he recommends seeing someone earlier, in which case he could write a letter to your GP.

Since I have a history of clotting, I also phoned the haematologist department and asked them for an appointment to set me up with heparin injections, which they gave me for 9 weeks, but now I have received another letter apologising that they had to reschedule for 13 weeks. Great. Just have to hope I don't throw any clots until then, won't we!? :dohh: And should also hope that despite my genetic blood factor being a cause of recurrent miscarriages this LO survives on it's own for now without any help... 

Aaaargh, sorry for the rant!
On the upside, I am considering the nausea as a blessing and a good sign for now :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Jo - sorry you won't get to see a MW sooner - that's crap! My cousin is a MW at the Rosie though, so you'll be in good hands. I texted her to see if you'd see a MW at 12 weeks before I saw your "definitely not til 18 weeks" post. And she said someone with my history (I also lost my baby to an NTD) she would expect an earlier booking :shrug: If you had the energy to push it you might get somewhere.

Saying that, when I lost Ruby I asked if I'd be monitored better next time - and they said no because the Acrania is near-impossible to detect before 12 weeks anyway :( I will be trying to get extra scans at 16 and 24 weeks to check the spine though.

EDIT: She says they usually merge bookings and scans for out-of-area ladies as you have to travel so far. That'll be it x


----------



## keava

Hi girls 
can i be added to the 20th please?
xx


----------



## babybear

congrats


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

keava said:


> Hi girls
> can i be added to the 20th please?
> xx


Same date as me! 
Congrats


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

My Dh has agreed to let me have an early scan! *does a little dance*
Found one for £50 (thanks to some kinda lady on here) 
So think I will book it for when I am 9 weeks, after my holiday!


----------



## k1w1 baby

Can you please add me to 11th Nov?


----------



## Dragonfly

hey it will be our babies first xmas this year, I had to wait a whole year for william to have his. dosnt feel to long as last time it was june when I found out I was preg so i had to wait till the next year. I will have big belly by summer.


----------



## babybear

My Ds was due the 27th nov Didn't show till 9th Dec and I have to admit I was still shellshocked on xmas day Got discharged my the midwife xmas eve with baby carnage in one corner and christmas carnage in the other wrapping presents while breastfeeding!. Hoping to have a more prompt baby this time and I will be far more organised I quite like getting a pregnancy started and finished in the same year


----------



## jennyellen13

has anybody got a pressure feeling in thier stomach?? its not like cramps just a dull ache type thing that iv had for a few days now, its not severe and iv got no bleeding or anything just a bit uncomfortable, i cant remember having it last time, cant stop worrying about everything. might ring my epu tomorrow. just feel like crap :( xxx


----------



## babybear

opps double post


----------



## babybear

I've had that too but I though it might just be my body saying "here we go again"


----------



## Jacqui Lou

I'd love to join and get a buddy too. Due 20th, by my calculations. I am 33 and this is mt first stil a little nervous but excited too:thumbup:


----------



## babybear

Jacqui Lou said:


> I'd love to join and get a buddy too. Due 20th, by my calculations. I am 33 and this is mt first stil a little nervous but excited too:thumbup:

You found us :)


----------



## majm1241

Can I join! I got my :bfp: today and My edd is November 28th! :happydance:


----------



## quaizer

Congratulations Jacqui xx

Jenny, what youre experiencing is normal for your stage in pregnancy. Your pelvis and tummy are under constant pressure now and the niggles and pressure will last until you give birth. HTH xx


----------



## quaizer

majm1241 said:


> Can I join! I got my :bfp: today and My edd is November 28th! :happydance:

:thumbup: Congratulations!! xx


----------



## SilasLove

Well, _almost_ had my first appointment today! Got there, checked in, blood drawn, urine test. & past history checked. Then my midwife had to leave to deliver a baby! So, headed back tomorrow at 10 am to try it again, lol.


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome new members!


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG im almost 7wks and was googling things... at 7wks it looks like a baby... You will be absolutly shocked when you watch this real life video clip im sooo excited
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjhFNEV6shY


----------



## rowleypolie

loved the video! didnt know they can startle now! although sometimes i am sure i know its moving around...hahaha yeah right! but a woman can dream


----------



## mummyconfused

isnt it unreal!!!! so beautiful!!!


----------



## ablacketer

keep us in your thoughts ladies, and if you pray a little prayer would be appreciated. I had a bit of bright red blood tonight and it scared me. felt really heavy in my belly today, like i was further along than I am. Im really worried and trying very hard not to be.


----------



## rowleypolie

:hugs: ablacketer you will be in my thoughts tonight! did you call the doc and see if you can come in for them to check to make sure bubs is okay?


----------



## ablacketer

I did call, they want me to come in and do a blood test in the morning and follow it with another on monday. to see if my count goes up. But I think Im just going to wait it out. Why stress myself waiting till tuesday to see if we have a sticky bean. Im staying up a little bit to watch and see if the bleeding lessens. and just cross my fingers till the 31st. At least I know I will be getting a scan now. I just hope our little bean was just digging in and hit a blood vessel. FX


----------



## majm1241

:hugs: Praying for you ablacketer.


----------



## rowleypolie

will they have you wait until the 31st for a scan? i guess i am lucky to go through the military system...they do a scan anytime something goes wrong like spotting or cramping (which knock on wood...hasnt happened yet this pregnancy)


----------



## ablacketer

The doc I spoke with wasnt my doc, he was the oncall one. He was very nice, and said that at 4.5 weeks they wont really be able to see the baby just yet anyway. I will be ok to wait. Im hoping that it was just my BM that caused it. (hello extra fiber lol)

Im military too, only Im active duty. Our dependents get better health care than we do


----------



## rowleypolie

i know what you mean about healthcare...my poor dh had it rough on the ship (he's navy) but i get to go to a pretty nice hospital with awesome OB care...depends where you live though here in hawaii the OB program is sooo huge (300+ births a month) that they have to be on their A game! best of luck...i know have constipation can cause some bleeding...it could be nothing :hugs:


----------



## ablacketer

thanks rowley. how ironic, Im Coast Guard and stationed on a naval base in louisiana :) Wanna be bump buddies?


----------



## rowleypolie

sure thing!


----------



## Effalump

Hi, please can you add me to the 7th.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I hate being this tired! :( 

My LO woke up so many times last night *yawns* Wish it was the weekend and I didn't have work this afternoon


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Hello again to the new members and welcome, congrates on the :bfp:

Ablacketer - Sorry to hear about the bleeding but great that its stopped and there was no pain. Will be keeping everything crossed for you until the 31st xx :hug:

AFM - Well this morning it seems like someone has inflated my boobs with a bicycle pump, either that or its where all the trapped wind has been going! They are also very sore and my nipples will still not go DOWN, other then that though not too bad.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone!

Hubby is getting very pleased with my increasing boobs - they were an E cup before - god only knows what they'll be like by the end!! They feel soooo heavy too.

I'm so pleased it's the weekend - only one more weekend then I get to see the midwife! Woop!


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Hubby is getting very pleased with my increasing boobs - they were an E cup before - god only knows what they'll be like by the end!! They feel soooo heavy too.
> 
> I'm so pleased it's the weekend - only one more weekend then I get to see the midwife! Woop!

I was also an E/F but not they must be a G cup. DH would be pleased with the increasing size if he was allowed anywhere near them. The slightest movement towards them results in growl like muttering :rofl:


----------



## kittykat79

sad to say ladies you will have to remove me from the thread - after 7 BFPs.... I started bleeding heavily so back to TTC for me... good luck ladies lots of love xxxx


----------



## Razcox

kittykat79 said:


> sad to say ladies you will have to remove me from the thread - after 7 BFPs.... I started bleeding heavily so back to TTC for me... good luck ladies lots of love xxxx

I'm so sorry for you loss xxx :hug:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

kittykat79 said:


> sad to say ladies you will have to remove me from the thread - after 7 BFPs.... I started bleeding heavily so back to TTC for me... good luck ladies lots of love xxxx

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Looks like its just me whos boobs are not increasing in size ...and I have to say that makes me happy! LOL they are already an F can't cope with any bigger!


----------



## janelouise

well i would like mine to be bigger lol and oh only a 34b would be cheaper than a boob job but they are looking fuller shame they wont stay like it x


----------



## Boothh

morning ladies, feeling extremely sick today! we get the keys to our new house this afternoon so busy busy busy! i am trying to take it easy though, had a few AF type pains this morning so dont want to do to much and aggravate them :/


----------



## maybe_baby

Razcox said:


> DH would be pleased with the increasing size if he was allowed anywhere near them. The slightest movement towards them results in growl like muttering :rofl:

:haha:

ditto - feeling bad for him now though after no BD since we got our BFP so he might just get lucky this weekend :haha:


----------



## maybe_baby

Boothh said:


> morning ladies, feeling extremely sick today! we get the keys to our new house this afternoon so busy busy busy! i am trying to take it easy though, had a few AF type pains this morning so dont want to do to much and aggravate them :/

Be careful - I had to do some lifting yesterday (couldn't get out of it without admitting pregnancy!) and I had cramps in the afternoon which scared me for a bit!

Got severely told off by hubby when I told him :blush:


----------



## Happyhayley

I have a cold right now which is awesome. I love being sick when I first find out I'm pregnant. Anyways I let out a large cough last night and then my left side of my uterus area hurt for like 15 minutes. Again I had a silent panic inside my head but It's the next morning now and no signs of anything wrong so thats good. :af:


----------



## babybear

kittykat79 said:


> sad to say ladies you will have to remove me from the thread - after 7 BFPs.... I started bleeding heavily so back to TTC for me... good luck ladies lots of love xxxx

Sorry for your loss.:hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

just wanted to see what my new signature looks like so I'm posting


----------



## Razcox

Right just rung the doctors and told then about the scan booked but that i have still not heard anything from the MW. The call on the phone told me to call the MW, i said i didnt have the number, she said its in your green folder, i was like what green folder! She then said it was a bit strange that i hadnt heard anything yet or been given this but had the letter about the scan. So i have to call the hospital and speak to maternity to arrange one or find out whats going on as they dont arrange this at my GPs it seems. Problem is my phone has just run out of credit and i dont have my card with me to put more on!!! Guess it will have to wait until i get home now :dohh:


----------



## ablacketer

bleeding still, a little heavier with some crampy feeling in the lower belly. headed to the doctor to see....


----------



## TySonNMe

Kittykat...sorry for your loss :hugs:

ablacketer...you're in my thoughts...I hope everythign is okay!

mummyconfused...thanks for posting that...that video is incredible!! I'm on the site now looking for earlier ones.


----------



## Dragonfly

ablacketer said:


> bleeding still, a little heavier with some crampy feeling in the lower belly. headed to the doctor to see....

hey hope you get on ok, 

and sorry for your loose kittykat :( lots of looses in this thread I noticed. :cry:


----------



## Jo_banana

Cocobelle said:


> Jo_banana said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Cocobelle xx
> 
> Just looking again, my 6th June first midwife appointment is.... a Sunday! So looks as though I'll be ringing them back again as I really don't think they mean that, lol!
> 
> It doesn't get any better does it, lolClick to expand...

Well, just rang them and my first midwife appointment IS the Sunday! How bizarre - I don't think I've ever had a medical or hospital appointment on a sunday before now.


----------



## Jo_banana

petitpas said:


> Mazee71 :hugs: I'm so sorry and hope you have someone with you to help you get through this!
> 
> 
> Jobanana, they really are a bit rubbish when all you want is a bit of reassurance! I am also seeing a consultant at 12 weeks, but managed to get my midwife's number and after telling them over the phone that I have medical problems (didn't go into any detail) they saw me just a few days later. Since then I've also been booked in.
> As your problem pregnancy was in London, I am wondering whether they really know the details about your previous problems? I have often found that after moving the most crucial notes don't get typed into the new records. Another option would be to recontact the professor who treated you last time and ask him whether he recommends seeing someone earlier, in which case he could write a letter to your GP.
> 
> Since I have a history of clotting, I also phoned the haematologist department and asked them for an appointment to set me up with heparin injections, which they gave me for 9 weeks, but now I have received another letter apologising that they had to reschedule for 13 weeks. Great. Just have to hope I don't throw any clots until then, won't we!? :dohh: And should also hope that despite my genetic blood factor being a cause of recurrent miscarriages this LO survives on it's own for now without any help...
> 
> Aaaargh, sorry for the rant!
> On the upside, I am considering the nausea as a blessing and a good sign for now :thumbup:

Hi there - thanks for your message.

Yes my professor wrote a letter back at the time summing up what had gone on. He told me then to give it to whoever was my healthcare provider if I ever fell pregnant again as I should be seen immediately and scanned etc.. Which I did. But it fell on stony ground and hasn't made any difference. Their "policy" locally is that anyone who has had a pregnancy with anencephaly before doesn't get any early scans. Just 12 weeks. Despite my professor being a leading authority. Professor Nick Fisk. Look him up! (brilliant doctor by the way - he was just excellent).

We are paying for the scans now. Having one Monday (was Saturday but have had to move it). And probably another at 10 weeks. Then the NHS one at 12. Apparently I am entitled to further scans later on too. But it really does seem to come down to region so I don't know if that counts for where I am.

If I were you if at all possible I would go private or at least investigate getting your jabs done privately. The problem with these admin people messing up dates is that to them, you are a name and a number. But you are a person carrying a new life but because they never see you or know you you get dehumanised and so they don't care like they should. You can bet if they were dealing with the appointment of their own loved one or family member, they wouldn't be buggering appointments up. That's my rant over too!!


----------



## Millana

Kittykat, I am sorry for your loss.

Ablacketer, hang in there. I pray that eveything is alright


----------



## Tulip

Jo - a lady on here lost her little girl to Spina Bifida at 25 weeks. She's in Northamptonshire and has been promised for her next pregnancy extra scans at 8,16 and 24 weeks to check the head and spine! I am desperate to try and get some of those but have already resigned myself to going private at 8 weeks.


----------



## Razcox

Ablacketer - Sending lots of sticky healing vibes and hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## nicegirl22

mummyconfused said:


> OMG im almost 7wks and was googling things... at 7wks it looks like a baby... You will be absolutly shocked when you watch this real life video clip im sooo excited
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjhFNEV6shY

Thats so awesome! I bookmarked this page to show my husband!


----------



## nicegirl22

https://www.ehd.org/
You guys should check out this website, its so amazing seeing how quickly the babies develop!


----------



## Dragonfly

I must get that vid from when I was 33 weeks of william kicking my belly for you all. :) 
https://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o177/CRMCC/dragonfly/th_baby1.jpg


----------



## rowleypolie

huge hugs to kittkat! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Aw, dragonfly that's cute!!


----------



## janelouise

thats well cute!!! cant wait to feel and see that again x

well im now having evening sickness!!!!! was really looking forward to my tea an couldnt face any off it


----------



## Dragonfly

So many said to me I must be annoyed at the kicking but I never was, I liked him moving I knew he was ok then and it was just nice. After I gave birth I missed that. Now if all goes well i get to do it again.


----------



## Happyhayley

I got my first morning sickness today at lunch time at work. It was nice to be like yay a symptom other then boob pain it really is real but it was also like blah I feel gross and I'm at work. Oh well I'm done in 2 hours 15 minutes and since work computers let me go to this site I can entertain myself in the slow times


----------



## quaizer

I missed that feeling to, I missed being pregnant in general after having my boys xx


----------



## rowleypolie

back from my registration appointment...they took like 11 viles of blood and gave me the paperwork run-down. my first appointment is set for 8 april where i should get to see my little sweet pea. It seems like forever away!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

my ears have been raped by stupidity all day long in another forum and I have come here for nice people. After hearing tales of mums asking what age 2 months old is ok to paint babies toe nails to piecing the ears at a few days old. No wonder kids arnt kids any more when they grow up. It will be make up at 1 years old next.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Called GP surgery today receptionist booked me in the a doctor. What a waste of time! lol But least it will get the ball rolling :) 

Felt awful this afternoon at work, was feeling so sick and couldn't face my dinner this evening :( That's a new one tho so guess its good! 
My back is friggin killing me though :( so painfull


----------



## sherlock

Hi all,

Got my BFP on Tues this week :happydance:

EDD is 16 November 2010 (based on LMP) but I have stupidly long / irregular cycles, and didn't ovulate til 5 March, so I think my EDD is more like 26 November. 

Either way, I'm a November Sparkler :thumbup:


----------



## ablacketer

well, everything is still up in the air. doc saw something in my fallopian tube that could be ectopic or could be the cycst that produces progesterone in support of a pregnancy. took blood test and have to take another on sunday. appointment monday and we should have an answer


----------



## babyfan82

hellooooooooooooo!
got my :bfp: !
yay!
based on lmp my due date will be 27th November (ish! lol!)
can I join you lovely ladies?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!! And welcome :D


----------



## pinklizzy

Hello!
I got my :bfp: yesterday, I have no idea when I'm due,as I totally forgot when my last period was :dohh: but I'm guessing November :blush:
I have an appointment for a scan on April 12th so should have more of an idea then, can I join you guys?


----------



## quaizer

Hi to all the new ladies with BFP's!!!! Wishing you all H&H in the coming months xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey rowley we have appoinments on the same day. I hope it goes fast just cause my dh is leaving today for training in the army. So hopefully we can make it go fast :)


----------



## rowleypolie

welcome new members...

sherlock put you down for the 16th, pink lizzy is at the top under to be determined...everyone is welcome in this group... if you want one of our signatures the codes are on the first page under the due dates

blkhair...that is soo cool! i cant wait! will you be getting a scan too? my hubby is navy so i understand the whole separation thing all to well luckily here in hawaii he will be home for at least another 2 years...then chances of deployment are very high!

ablacketer...did they only find something in the tubes and not in your uterus itself? please keep me updated...thinking of you today!

also: touchy subject :angel:.....please let me know in a pm if you want to be removed from the group entirely or if you would like me to indicate your loss if your baby grows wings...i know when i lost mine in sept it was hard to see my name with an angel baby so if you just want taken off the list just let me know...you will always be in our hearts!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well!! :D 

My husband surprised me! He brought home an ultrasound machine from work today!!! 6week and 7 day scan!!!

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs105.snc3/15299_407421490519_508415519_5377170_3590021_n.jpg


----------



## rowleypolie

wow beach princess! is he a medical tech or ultrasound tech?? that is sooo lucky! if only......


----------



## BeachPrincess

rowleypolie said:


> wow beach princess! is he a medical tech or ultrasound tech?? that is sooo lucky! if only......

He's a "doctor" in the army... A medic... He is trained to do so much... including xrays and this... He's a jack of medical trades!! He can bring it home anytime he wants!! It was such a great surprise!!!:happydance:


----------



## rabab780

can i join??
my due date .. 5 november


----------



## ablacketer

rowley, they saw nothing in the uterus :( hes hoping thats because Im still early


----------



## mommy2baby2

Rowley, could you update my due date? I'm officially Nov 8, 2010 based off my ultrasound today! Thanks.

So I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around this. Husband and I conceived during Valentine's weekend. But only had sex on the 2/11-12/13. Never actually did it ON Valentines (kids were around, no free time) and then he went out of town. According to all the Due Date Predictors based on ovulaton (and based off my new due date) it means I conceived on 2/15...2 days after having sex. 

So even thought I got my first positive OPK on 2/10 I figured I ovulated about 24-48 hours after that...Apparently I ovulated on the 14th or 15th and the sperm lived inside of me for 2 days. Just weird thinking about. :spermy:

I know all about the 24 hours longevity for an egg and the 72 hours for sperm...but still. Weird!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I feel like death, my LO has got a cold and kept us up most of the night. Had had about 2 hours sleep by 5am :s got a couple more hours while dh got up, now we've swapped n he is sleeping. *yawns*


----------



## Dragonfly

same night as me then lucy, William coughed all night and I am wreaked, no sleep. :(


----------



## Razcox

mommy2baby2 said:


> Rowley, could you update my due date? I'm officially Nov 8, 2010 based off my ultrasound today! Thanks.
> 
> So I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around this. Husband and I conceived during Valentine's weekend. But only had sex on the 2/11-12/13. Never actually did it ON Valentines (kids were around, no free time) and then he went out of town. According to all the Due Date Predictors based on ovulaton (and based off my new due date) it means I conceived on 2/15...2 days after having sex.
> 
> So even thought I got my first positive OPK on 2/10 I figured I ovulated about 24-48 hours after that...Apparently I ovulated on the 14th or 15th and the sperm lived inside of me for 2 days. Just weird thinking about. :spermy:
> 
> I know all about the 24 hours longevity for an egg and the 72 hours for sperm...but still. Weird!

It is odd to think about i OVed on 19th feb but we didnt BD then as i was too tired from a night out. So the swimmers that did the deed had been camped out in there for 24 hours!

Because of the delay it might mean you will be getting another little princess in your life then :happydance:


----------



## Cocobelle

Razcox said:


> mommy2baby2 said:
> 
> 
> Rowley, could you update my due date? I'm officially Nov 8, 2010 based off my ultrasound today! Thanks.
> 
> So I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around this. Husband and I conceived during Valentine's weekend. But only had sex on the 2/11-12/13. Never actually did it ON Valentines (kids were around, no free time) and then he went out of town. According to all the Due Date Predictors based on ovulaton (and based off my new due date) it means I conceived on 2/15...2 days after having sex.
> 
> So even thought I got my first positive OPK on 2/10 I figured I ovulated about 24-48 hours after that...Apparently I ovulated on the 14th or 15th and the sperm lived inside of me for 2 days. Just weird thinking about. :spermy:
> 
> I know all about the 24 hours longevity for an egg and the 72 hours for sperm...but still. Weird!
> 
> It is odd to think about i OVed on 19th feb but we didnt BD then as i was too tired from a night out. So the swimmers that did the deed had been camped out in there for 24 hours!
> 
> Because of the delay it might mean you will be getting another little princess in your life then :happydance:Click to expand...

I OVed 5 days AFTER we DTD so DH's swimmers were hanging around for days before they stuck it lucky! He thinks he has super sperm :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

My DH went away with work before I got my CBFM peaks... he is also feeling quite smug about the stamina of his 'boys' :rofl:


----------



## TySonNMe

I hope everything is okay ablacketer!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I bought some bump bands today ... OMG they are amazing! hehe my trousers are no undone, comfy and don't fall down when I stand up! I am beginning to worry about how i am going to hide the pregnancy though cos I look huge already. I was a size 12/14 anyway, never did lose all my baby weight. But few people told me I had lost weight a few weeks back ... now i am fat eeek!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am swelling already, I cant get me trousers that never fitted me right away to button and when i do they hurt :( I also have a c section scar from last time that hurts now?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Dragonfly said:


> I am swelling already, I cant get me trousers that never fitted me right away to button and when i do they hurt :( I also have a c section scar from last time that hurts now?

Sucks doesn't it! 
Guess as its not our first we were gonna show sooner. Have u tried bump bands? I got 2 for £8 in asda today


----------



## rowleypolie

updated....

wasnt as much chatter last night as i thought there would be! I tried to sleep last night without the air conditioning on and just windows open...hahaha that was a joke! i was up every hour for some noise or some light! that only works if you live in the country and i dont! i live in town honolulu! wont be doing that again....but the weather is so nice i love it!!! its about 70 degrees outside (21 celsius)


----------



## janelouise

lucy lou will have to have a look at bump bands sounds like what i need xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

janelouise said:


> lucy lou will have to have a look at bump bands sounds like what i need xx

I'd recommend them :) Im wearing one now, trousers undone and in the oeace of mind when i stand up they won't fall off


----------



## Dragonfly

I seen them bands online, we dont have an asda close. my body was ruined from last pregnant and i still have a baggy belly that sags so i am hoping it pops out again and looks right, being pregnant looking and pregnant is ok but not when your not and I look 20 weeks preg :( 
something i noticed last time was that I can feel something moving there? i know it cant be baby but defo something going on in that region. I was massive with William and he split my stomach muscles (not sore) just a wreaked stomach. I still think mines a girl and I am normally right , I am right with my last one and everyone elses and I bet saying that i will be wrong lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I know what you mean, its fine when you Look pregnant and its a proper bump. But its when people just look at you and think you are fat. that's what I think people are doing with me anyway! 
OOh well time will tell if its a girl or not! I had no clue with last one, but I think this one is another boy! lol But Oh thinks a girl...guess one of us will be right


----------



## Dragonfly

When i was preg with william people stared at my bump and it was always men! they never looked at my face just the bump. It was clear I was pregnant ffs, no two ways about it. People would be talking to friends and staring at the same time and not realising it. I think with the hormones i was ready to kill the next person that looked but then when i was waiting for my bump i found me looking at pregnant woman to and even still do. In an envious way and wondering is it a boy or girl.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Oh would be annoying having ppl stare all the time. I never really had it, just other pregnant woman giving me a knowing smile! Like we were in a club haha


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

When I was pregnant the first time, I was 16 years old and in high school...boy did I get some stares lol.


----------



## BoBo

Hi Ladies :flower:

I got my BFP today :cloud9: and wondered if I could join you?

According to the internet I should be due Novemer 28th!! woohoo xx


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on all the new bfp's!! :) I havn't been able to keep up to date as I've been getting bad ms :sick: its so great to see new members on here though :happydance:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Congrats bobo :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Congrats!!!! :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I had to laugh at the bottom of this thread the tags

Find more threads on: 2010, bumps, dates, november, sparklers, sparkles, *turkeys,* vote

turkeys?? LOL!


----------



## majm1241

BoBo said:


> Hi Ladies :flower:
> 
> I got my BFP today :cloud9: and wondered if I could join you?
> 
> According to the internet I should be due Novemer 28th!! woohoo xx

Congrats honey! :hugs: we have the same due date! :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

lol I saw that too..too funny!


----------



## GossipGirly

thats because its thanks giving in usa isnt it? and some ladies have something to do with a turkey in there siggy i think but what is with vote?? xx


----------



## Chimpette

Ive been getting really sharpe pains like electric shocks in my right side ribs on and off today and im worried. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Bingles

congrats to you all only one due on my birthday lol


----------



## rowleypolie

Dragonfly said:


> I had to laugh at the bottom of this thread the tags
> 
> Find more threads on: 2010, bumps, dates, november, sparklers, sparkles, *turkeys,* vote
> 
> turkeys?? LOL!

yes...the group was orignally named the turkeys because i am in the US and the best november holiday is thanksgiving! followed by veterns day...but no real celebration for the later.. vote is on there because for the first week of the thread we voted for a name and sparklers was picked...i dont know if i can take them off :rofl:


----------



## petitpas

Beach princess,

I love your ultrasound! You're so close to me with your due date I will love seeing more pics of your baby and thinking of mine looking very similar :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

haha i get it now turkeys lol sorry we dont have thanksgiving here.


----------



## waiting....

can you addme for the 25th please??


----------



## b23

November 29th for me!!!


----------



## majm1241

Congrats everyone! :hugs:


----------



## BeachPrincess

petitpas said:


> Beach princess,
> 
> I love your ultrasound! You're so close to me with your due date I will love seeing more pics of your baby and thinking of mine looking very similar :hugs:

Thank you!! He is going to do one a week! I promise I will post them up every time he does one!! :)


----------



## BeachPrincess

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> I bought some bump bands today ... OMG they are amazing! hehe my trousers are no undone, comfy and don't fall down when I stand up! I am beginning to worry about how i am going to hide the pregnancy though cos I look huge already. I was a size 12/14 anyway, never did lose all my baby weight. But few people told me I had lost weight a few weeks back ... now i am fat eeek!!

I bought 2 of those.. BeBand or BellaBand!! I don't need tos tart wearing hte yet, but they are so soft!!



I also found the best pregnancy journal... "The Belly Book" D


----------



## Doublemalibu

23rd November for me!!! Yey


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! cant believe we are on page 99 already!


----------



## AshleyNichole

Hey girls....still no symptoms did have a few nights of diaherrea....I'm always tired n thirsty and a little bit of burning on the sides of my boobs I hope everything is ok......


----------



## Dragonfly

hi all, I havnt got symptoms either apart from a few times on loo if you get me , I had that with my first anyway. It makes me worry a bit as I was so ill with William. But I am breastfeeding so apparently the hormones are similar. A non vomiting pregnancy worldly be great. And non poohing, well not as much I am sick of visiting the loo for a pooh. Sorry to be blunt but I cant put it another way lol


----------



## Dragonfly

also looks like I am in a pj pregnancy again nothing fits me! I was barely squeezing in it after william and now its pjs again :( I best get some cloths sorted as I cant well go out in pjs.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

My nausea has subsided the past 2 days. Maybe I've made it past that stage now!! Yet, it makes me kinda nervous...can't wait till Wednesday so I can see bubs heartbeat and relax a little.


----------



## Dragonfly

how you getting to hear it so early? I refused to buy a doppler as I would freak out if I couldnt find the beat.


----------



## majm1241

My symptoms are not so good. I get ms everyday in the early evening! :sick: Bad headaches and bad nausea! :sick: I'm getting off here now because of it!


----------



## petitpas

Oh dear majm :hugs: it's a good sign, though!

Been feeling :sick: everyday, too, but thankfully still (just) managing to keep my food down.


----------



## Cocobelle

majm1241 said:


> My symptoms are not so good. I get ms everyday in the early evening! :sick: Bad headaches and bad nausea! :sick: I'm getting off here now because of it!


Majm I also get my ms in the evening although thankfully it has been very managable so far (which I am so grateful for as I had it really bad with my son). I also find that as the evening goes on, being on my laptop does make me feel worse for some reason. 

Fingers crossed we all start to feel much better soon x


----------



## majm1241

petitpas said:


> Oh dear majm :hugs: it's a good sign, though!
> 
> Been feeling :sick: everyday, too, but thankfully still (just) managing to keep my food down.

Definitely a good sign! LOL Although you feel miserable, I'ld rather feel miserable than not be preggo! LOL :hugs:



Cocobelle said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms are not so good. I get ms everyday in the early evening! :sick: Bad headaches and bad nausea! :sick: I'm getting off here now because of it!
> 
> 
> Majm I also get my ms in the evening although thankfully it has been very managable so far (which I am so grateful for as I had it really bad with my son). I also find that as the evening goes on, being on my laptop does make me feel worse for some reason.
> 
> Fingers crossed we all start to feel much better soon xClick to expand...

Yes, I thought I was feeling better but now being on here is making sick again! :shrug: Sucks! LOL I like being on here!

My dad is smoking some pork ribs and I CANNOT WAIT to eat them! Smells SO Freaking Good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

Well gals, had an early scan & she couldn't see anything. SOOOOOO, really do not know yet. Go back in 2 weeks for a another scan. No spotting/bleeding or cramping. So have no idea. We will see!! Staying positive for now, as still have sore BBs as before. Hope you ladies are doing well.


----------



## majm1241

FXed for you Hon! :hugs:


----------



## quaizer

SilasLove said:


> Well gals, had an early scan & she couldn't see anything. SOOOOOO, really do not know yet. Go back in 2 weeks for a another scan. No spotting/bleeding or cramping. So have no idea. We will see!! Staying positive for now, as still have sore BBs as before. Hope you ladies are doing well.

Got eveything crossed for you, Silas xx


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## mommydrgnfly

Ow, me me me.. just found out half hour ago I am prego with 4th.. EDD is Nov 12th. I keep mixing the 1 and the 2 lol.. excited but yet taking it pretty hard for we just had our daughter June 25th (9mons ago almost). Need a bump buddy!


----------



## mummyconfused

Had hcg level done again yesterday when I was 6wks. It was 179,360. Is this high? What are your thoughts


----------



## mummyconfused

Sorry 7 weeks lol


----------



## mommydrgnfly

majm how do u become member of team pengu? is that november due date team? I remember with my daughter I was ladybug.. how do i get the icon if so?


----------



## majm1241

mommydrgnfly said:


> majm how do u become member of team pengu? is that november due date team? I remember with my daughter I was ladybug.. how do i get the icon if so?

Hi Sweetie! Team Pingu is in the ttc thread But not just for ttcers! Lovely bunch there and they are GREAT!!!! Come join us!!! :D


----------



## majm1241

mommydrgnfly said:


> Ow, me me me.. just found out half hour ago I am prego with 4th.. EDD is Nov 12th. I keep mixing the 1 and the 2 lol.. excited but yet taking it pretty hard for we just had our daughter June 25th (9mons ago almost). Need a bump buddy!

You can be my bump buddy too if you would like!? The more the merrier! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

SilasLove said:


> Well gals, had an early scan & she couldn't see anything. SOOOOOO, really do not know yet. Go back in 2 weeks for a another scan. No spotting/bleeding or cramping. So have no idea. We will see!! Staying positive for now, as still have sore BBs as before. Hope you ladies are doing well.

did they do an internal one? baby could have implanted late and you could be off by a bit on your dates...so it could be nothing to worry about there isnt much to see really before 8 weeks FX for you!!!

updated!


----------



## GossipGirly

mommydrgnfly said:


> majm how do u become member of team pengu? is that november due date team? I remember with my daughter I was ladybug.. how do i get the icon if so?

ur due same day as me according to dr if u wanna be my bump bud? i think im due the 13th but still v close xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Morning everyone! 

Oh I feel like poo, sore throat, headache, runny nose! :( Caught my son and DH nasty cold ...yuck! 

To top it all off my tummy is still dodgy! 

Wish i could curl up in bed all day and not go to work. least i got out of taking joshua for a jab, his daddy will do it. I HATE taking him for them, I can be the nice one who gives him cuddles when he gets back


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone, hubby has got this nasty cold at the moment which I'm praying he doesn't give me as he is really not well.

Bless him he feels really bad that he is not looking after me at the moment, but as I told him we have 8 months to go where he is looking after me! lol


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone? Start of another week and it looks like MS might be on her way. Feel really sick but have managed to eat my breakfast bar, also got really bad HB again today after having a few days off. I will be surprised if i make it through the whole day with out being sick . . . .


----------



## maybe_baby

Im thinking MS will hit me soonish, can 'feel' it at the back of my throat if that makes any sense?


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls! Sorry iv been MIA! Congrats to all the new bfps :) 
we have been moving house this weekend so very busy and I've been trying not to do too much! I have to wait a couple of weeks to get the Internet sorted so I'm surviving with the iPhone lol, managed to catch up but far too many to reply individually!
My sickness seems to be getting a little worse each day, boobs arnt really sore just sensitive, but they wernt sore with ds, still having slight AF type pains now and again but nothing bad enough to need painkillers or anything! And my veins are sticking out loads I look like a road map! Keep feeling dizzy too! All good signs though!
Must be off now to feed LO his breakfast! Xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

well i done another test to see if the hormones had gone up as i have no symptoms still, probably breastfeeding is the same hormones I hear. So its moved up anyway so I assume everything is progressing down there as normal. I can hardly believe i am pregnant as last time i lived in a bathroom and didnt know what end to put on the loo. Maybe after being bed ridden last time I will get a break this time.


----------



## Razcox

I have also been living on the loo! I have a bit of a dodgy tum so it was to be expected really. 

Did anyone else have lovely sunshine yesterday? Went out for a lovely walk with my 3 monsters and managed to get a picture of all 3 of them sat together! Here they are Raina. Elena and Cassie:

https://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn62/racheblakemore/The%20Snake/DSC_0203.jpg


----------



## Boothh

We had sunshine yesterday! Actually put some washing on the line! Raining today though! Really need to go to the shop for some bits but Jesse is sleeping ATM and very grouchy today!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i got to use my washing line to! its amazing lol i think the last two years here its been raining and never got to use it. And my cardy was dry in a few hours. I hope we have a nice summer though, even though I cant get on my motorbike I want to get out more with william.


----------



## mummyconfused

Had scan today due to high hcg and they put me a few days ahead!! Whoot whoot


----------



## Happyhayley

So I just wanted some advice. I have had a few positives so I know I am pregnant but the day I found out a had a small amount of mucus blood so I thought oh its implantation blood but then I had a bit more 3 days ago and a little bit more last night. It's always only a small amount and only like once in the day but I worry because I didn't have any of this with my last baby. And I would think implantation blood happens once, when your implanting so what are all the other times?


----------



## Razcox

Happyhayley - I would say call the doctors to let them know and keep an eye on it. At 4-5 weeks they cant really do much other then advise you to wait it out. Keeping eveything crossed its just the bean digging in and the bleeding will stop soon xx


----------



## Boothh

Soo tired today just got in bed with my LO think I'm gunna have to have a nap while he does! X


----------



## Razcox

Boothh said:


> Soo tired today just got in bed with my LO think I'm gunna have to have a nap while he does! X

Dont blame you hun, stuck at work or i would be having a lovely nap about now too. Was asleep for an hour 1/2 in the afternoon both days over the weekend. It was lovely!


----------



## Cocobelle

Afternoon all and welcome to all the new ladies with their BFP's!!!

I got my scan date through for 23 April, I don't think it will seem real until I see that there really is a baby in there!

I have also been asked if I would like to volunteer to take part in a sonograher training course that is run by my hospital twice a year. I will be 24 weeks by then and it will be an additional scan to the ones we are scheduled to have. It would be rude to say no wouldn't it? :lol:

I have felt a little yukky this afternoon but I have just had my lunch and while eating has made me feel a lot less queasy, being so full up as made me very sleepy.

I hope every one else is doing ok x


----------



## laura.x.x

Yey! due November 14th!!! x


----------



## misspink

Hi
Please can you take me off the list as I've just got back from hospital after an ectopic. Thanks


----------



## Cocobelle

Misspink, I am so sorry to hear this this. You look after yourself :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

misspink said:


> Hi
> Please can you take me off the list as I've just got back from hospital after an ectopic. Thanks

:hug: I'm sorry to hear that Sweetie!


----------



## Razcox

So sorry miss pink xx :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

misspink said:


> Hi
> Please can you take me off the list as I've just got back from hospital after an ectopic. Thanks

:cry:
so sorry.


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies! Ah, last night was such a LOOONNGG night as my LO is sick with a cold. It was terrible, and I feel overly exhausted today. Of course, that is to be suspected. Then I was getting up and down with LO and about vomited all over his crib, but managed to swallow it back! (Nasty, tmi, I know!) But, honestly I do not know anymore ... hate waiting it out honestly!!! Makes me anxious and I HATE being anxious!


----------



## maybe_baby

misspink said:


> Hi
> Please can you take me off the list as I've just got back from hospital after an ectopic. Thanks

Big hugs xx


----------



## Boothh

So sorry misspink :hugs:

I can't believe it! OH has just woke me up getting in from work!
The house is a tip and there's no tea ready! I feel bad now :/


----------



## maybe_baby

I don't know about anyone else, but my clothes are definitely tighter this week, it's hurting my tummy so I've undone the top buttons at work?

Surely it's too early to get a growing tummy already?


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but my clothes are definitely tighter this week, it's hurting my tummy so I've undone the top buttons at work?
> 
> Surely it's too early to get a growing tummy already?

I tend to get bloat in the afternoon which makes my trousers tight, that and water retention like before AF is due only it hasnt gone :dohh:


----------



## maybe_baby

I had to go home mid morning to change my trousers!! I haven't even put on any weight!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i am bloated to and non my trousers want to botton :( happened last time to I showed early, William was a big boy to. Then again I aint tall so I look like a weeble when pregnant lol


----------



## Razcox

Acording to the wii i have lost 2lb last week but my trousers are still tight so its gotta be gas and bloat. Still pretty pleased as i thought i was porking out! :rofl:


----------



## rowleypolie

Razcox said:


> Acording to the wii i have lost 2lb last week but my trousers are still tight so its gotta be gas and bloat. Still pretty pleased as i thought i was porking out! :rofl:

me too! at the appointment i had on friday they said i lost 3lbs from 3 weeks ago at my first appointment! 

so sorry miss pink :hugs:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I feel like death.... hate colds at thes best of times but they make me feel even worse when pregnant. Feeling so sorry for myself tonight


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hello ladies!! I'm so sorry MsPink! :hugs:

I haven't had any morning sickness.. I do feel ill if I don't eat or I let my stomach get empty. I have LOST 2 lbs so far....


----------



## janelouise

:hugs: lucy-lou hope you feel better soon. have a nice bath xx


----------



## devonangel

hiya all i'm back i found it hard to comeback in after the mantanaince but help from a friend i mananged

didnt relise i would miss it sooooo much x x x


----------



## petitpas

Didn't realise how bad :sick: would be! I thought as long as I didn't throw up I'd be fine... oh how wrong I was!!!

I hate being knackered and nauseous at work and nobody cares because they don't know *grumble*

The good news is that my hubby will be back in a few minutes with the eggs I asked for (demanded)!!!!!!!!

Rowley, I love the picture of your little girl, btw - how cute is she???!!! :kiss:


----------



## petitpas

:rofl: He just dropped them! :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

:rofl:


----------



## devonangel

:laugh2:


----------



## maybe_baby

Doh!


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel like i have been at a club all night or something, i am tired, my back hurts and feet sore its like I was trekking home in heels and I havnt even been out today. Other than that I am fine still no sickness but i still think pregnancy hormones stayed from last time and I am just used to them. I wish it was like August or something.


----------



## Happyhayley

I traded my wednesday shift with a girl here at work so I'll finally have a weekday off to go to the doctor and get them to check out my bleeding issues. I don't think its anything but I just want to hear it from them


----------



## BeachPrincess

Mmm!! Eggs!!!


----------



## Jo_banana

AS per my thread I've just posted, I have got my dates utterly wrong and am only just over 4 weeks along. Due sometime about 27th November. I thought I was just over 6 weeks. Its taken a £130 early scan (that showed very little) to discover this. Doh. HAve to go back in 3 weeks. Its going to be a nervous wait.

Edit to add: But I am still "in" November - just nearer the end, around 27th.


----------



## petitpas

It's ok, my dears: three of them survived the fall!:thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

petitpas said:


> Rowley, I love the picture of your little girl, btw - how cute is she???!!! :kiss:

thanks! those are the 2 year pics! her birthday is in a week or so


----------



## rowleypolie

Happyhayley said:


> I traded my wednesday shift with a girl here at work so I'll finally have a weekday off to go to the doctor and get them to check out my bleeding issues. I don't think its anything but I just want to hear it from them

keep us updated! /fX its nothing and they let you see the bean anyways!


----------



## Boothh

Well, I put on 1lb last monday but when I weighed today I'd lost that 1lb and was back to normal, I don't feel as bloated though but my boobs have definatly swollen, when I took my bra off to get into bed I have big red marks under my boobs were the cups have dug in :( going to sleep now xx


----------



## mummyvernon

This is my first pregnancy and I am due mid november! Cant wait!


----------



## rowleypolie

mummyvernon said:


> This is my first pregnancy and I am due mid november! Cant wait!

what day would you like me to put you down for? or just in my TBD section?


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel bad as my mum called and I just was blunt to her and said good bye. I had to as she is always arguing with me and being insulting, so I barely speak to her now only she actually wanted a conversation with me, I didnt want to get into it as I knew it would end up in shouting and hanging up. Now I feel bad! last time I seen her she was again insulting me on my weight and pitying I didnt look like my 6 ft tall slim 16 year old sis who has no ass or tits and never beared a child unlike me, so sick of hearing her say that! I wont go into the rest of the nasty comments i just wish i didnt care who I hurt then i wouldnt feel so bad about not wanting to talk to her when she did.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Today has been good. My MS has been showing its ugly face late at night and early in the morning. I got about 2 hrs of sleep last night because of MS, but also I got up and had to go support my sister this morning because she had surgery to get one of her bunions fixed so im happy for her, but lets just say, I got SOOOOOO sick! 

My next ultrasound is this wednesday and Im SOOOO excited. My pants have been getting tighter as well. It doesnt hurt, its just more uncomfortable than anything. My mom is coming to the US with me because my DH is still in training over in Iowa and Im still here in Utah. He is there until the 2nd or 3rd, im excited to see him cause i miss him. Im just glad he is not going over seas yet(KNOCK ON WOOD!) Well im exhausted, and im sure you all are too. 

Also congrats to all the new mommies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Trying4ababy

Please put me down for November 4th


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Trying4ababy said:


> Please put me down for November 4th

CONGRATS!!!!:happydance: I am due the same day :D if you want we can be bump buddies :D


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Don't feel as awful today, I was aseep by 8:30 last night. LO woke at 3, so he came in my bed and we slept till 6. Definately needed it, still full of cold and will probs be dead again by tonight. lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Dragonfly said:


> I feel bad as my mum called and I just was blunt to her and said good bye. I had to as she is always arguing with me and being insulting, so I barely speak to her now only she actually wanted a conversation with me, I didnt want to get into it as I knew it would end up in shouting and hanging up. Now I feel bad! last time I seen her she was again insulting me on my weight and pitying I didnt look like my 6 ft tall slim 16 year old sis who has no ass or tits and never beared a child unlike me, so sick of hearing her say that! I wont go into the rest of the nasty comments i just wish i didnt care who I hurt then i wouldnt feel so bad about not wanting to talk to her when she did.

:hugs: Don't blame you not wanting to talk to her..amazes me how a parent can b cruel like thar. Who cares if you are not 6ft n skinny like a 16 year old *rolls eye*


----------



## Boothh

Oh dragonfly my mum us abit like that, my sister can do no wrong in her eyes, even though she is the biggest attention seeker I ever saw, I try to stay civil because of the kids ( my youngest sister is 10 and my son) but I find it hard as there is always something I havnt done right lol :hugs:

just woke up feeling sick sick sick, I have LO in bed next to me so I am all cramped up because he sleeps like a little starfish lol,
going to try and get another hour in I think (I could sleep 24 hours day ATM and it still wouldn't be enough) iv also woken up to a face full of spots! Just wonderful!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Seems my MS has gone away :( Scary..


----------



## newbie

Arghh feeling a bit crappy today. My doctor said I should get a letter by the end of this week with a date for an early scan (hoping it will be next week!) I'm practically jumping the postman everyday for the past week - nothing yet! Arghh so frustrated!!

Also fell asleep super early last night - 8.30pm!! Hope I can stay up later tonight, got some friends coming over tonight who dont know I'm expecting, really don't wanna tell them yet!!!

xx


----------



## rowleypolie

newbie said:


> Also fell asleep super early last night - 8.30pm!!
> xx

me too! so funny because i was exhausted but i woke up at 2 am and i couldnt sleep for a half hour or so because my body thought i had enough sleep!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing today? MS alright today just a slight sick feeling but nothing like yesterday. Boobs still bit sore and veiny so seems like everything is still ok in there. Really tempted to take another test but whats the point it will only say 3 + again so really trying to resisit the urge to POAS. 

Still not heard anything from the MW but when i range they said to give it a couple of weeks and then call again so they have until i am 9 weeks before i call again. It seems around here no on gives a monkies until you are 11/12 weeks not even the MW!


----------



## devonangel

morning all

well the morning sickness hit me with a force this morning i'm off to the midwife today to show her what the consultant said and wants to do

hope everyone is well 

xxx


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone, baby has been causing me really bad pains (like period pains) and also get sharp pains if I move too quickly or cough - no bleeding though so I'm assuming all is normal? :confused:

I think I've decided I'm having twins with how swollen my stomach is lol! Hubby keeps saying hmm - twins - that could be interesting... :haha:


----------



## Boothh

Sharp pains Hun? Are they in one side or just general, I don't think painful pains are normal hun but not sure, I'd go to see the doc just to be safe if I was you :hugs: xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Boothh said:


> Sharp pains Hun? Are they in one side or just general, I don't think painful pains are normal hun but not sure, I'd go to see the doc just to be safe if I was you :hugs: xx

I agree if too painful I'd go to dr's just to make sure its normal :hugs:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Boothh said:


> Sharp pains Hun? Are they in one side or just general, I don't think painful pains are normal hun but not sure, I'd go to see the doc just to be safe if I was you :hugs: xx

just noticed we're due the same day :D And both have Lo's... do you ever wonder if your mad? lol I have moments where i do lol


----------



## Dragonfly

stretching pains, I had them last time and I have them again. They do freak you out, you will always be on knicker watch till the end anyway. though if they get really bad like I hear in your side do see a doc but them period pains with no blood is normal. Unless theya re really really bad.


----------



## newbie

I would get any serious pain checked out - I'm a bit ott with pain in pregnancy though!!
xx


----------



## Boothh

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Sharp pains Hun? Are they in one side or just general, I don't think painful pains are normal hun but not sure, I'd go to see the doc just to be safe if I was you :hugs: xx
> 
> just noticed we're due the same day :D And both have Lo's... do you ever wonder if your mad? lol I have moments where i do lolClick to expand...

Yeah haha I do think I'm mad lmao especially tryna cope with MS and a demanding on the verge of crawling monster! Are you worried about 2 under 2? I'm hoping we will be fine aslong as this baby is as laid back as Jesse x


----------



## Razcox

Well lunch time and i dont fancy my sandwhich so going down to the canteen to see what they have to offer . . . I seem to be ruled by my stomach at the min!


----------



## jennyellen13

im hvaing pains too, i think they are normal and just everything stretching and growing. i had them before too. aslong as its not severe i wouldnt worry too much xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Razcox said:


> Well lunch time and i dont fancy my sandwhich so going down to the canteen to see what they have to offer . . . I seem to be ruled by my stomach at the min!

I had a baked potato with cheese for breakfast :blush:


----------



## Trying4ababy

blkhairbeauty...I'd love to be bump buddies


----------



## mummyconfused

Omgoodness!!! I'm nearly 8week. This has gone sooooo fast so far!!! Getting more positive and excited!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

9 weeks along your ticker moves up a box , I love seeing it move. I shit meself when it gets to the red one lol


----------



## sarafused

Dragonfly said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> Well lunch time and i dont fancy my sandwhich so going down to the canteen to see what they have to offer . . . I seem to be ruled by my stomach at the min!
> 
> I had a baked potato with cheese for breakfast :blush:Click to expand...

Im having the same problem. Was meant to be having steak and salad for tea. Have asked hubby to pick up some potatoes on the way home as I just cant stomach the idea of meat today :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

I put meat in the fridge from the shopping and I gagged at the look of it. I dont have MS or anything unless its starting now with nausea. The slightest bad smell and I am heaving, I cant bear to clean the bin in kitchen . And I smell everything! When I was last preg I had an obsession with fairy fabric softner, I would stand there and sniff the cloths after it was washing before the dryer. And tesco toilet cleaner ! I could smell that anywhere in the house and loved it. weird lol after preg I couldnt even smell it! not even holding it to my nose. And the fairy softner wasnt the same. 

I remember someone in here eating sponges as a craving.


----------



## Cocobelle

I am loving Past n Sauces at the moment, nice and carby and really filling! Wards off the MS for ages.


----------



## Razcox

Well i went to the canteen and the smell of all that different food rolled my stomach something awful! The only thing that tempted me was chips so i have just had some lovely chessy chips - YUMMY!


----------



## Happyhayley

My last pregnancy I craved everything gummy. Fuzzy peaches or gummy bears which isn't really like me I am a chocolate person.

So far with this one I've been into fruit. and soup. but then again maybe not becuase when I wrote soup I thought of mushroom soup and my stomach just flip flopped


----------



## Trying4ababy

I had garlic toast for breakfast:blush:


----------



## Boothh

I was really into sucking water out of sponges last time and the smell of bleach mm!
Had alot of cravings last time,
this time one of the only things that settle my stomach is chicken cuppasoups and
plain bland foods like mashed potato and
chicken, really gone off beans and the smell of cigarettes or coffee lol, and
also the smell of baby foodakes me gag !!


----------



## ruthyni

Hi everyone, i have just really been floating about for the last week but think i'll start posting a bit more now! 

Feeling fine so far today however felt a bit queasy this morning but was ok once i got out and into work. im soooo hungry come lunch time i've been having a scone with my 10am tea and everyones looking at me because i was on weight watchers b4 i got my BFP and was really strict.....im far from following weight watchers now!! he he!!

Hope everyone else is feeling good today!!

Went to see ronan keating last nt, he was fab!!! Just wanted to run to the stage and scream but thought....nope, your a pregnant woman now cant be at that!!! lol

xx


----------



## Boothh

I had 2 eggmayo sandwiches a bowl of lucky charms and a
milkybsr
yogurt for breakfas lol


----------



## sophie c

omg where did u get lucky charms from???? lol xxx


----------



## ruthyni

i havent had lucky charms since i was a wee girl!! Yummy!!

xx


----------



## sophie c

yea me tooo!! i thought they were only in america now?? xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

I've never heard of then full stop!!! What are they??


----------



## sophie c

there like shaped sugar cereal with bits of marshmallow if its the same as im thinking lol xxx


----------



## maybe_baby

Cramps have gone away again!! Soo annoying and worrying all at the same time.

I had a WW cottage pie at lunch, but hubby forgot to take his lunch to work so I ate his ham roll too :lol: it was lush! Sadly I haven't gone off any food yet, I'm hoping for morning sickness so I can lose some weight :o


----------



## Babydreams321

i bought my OH lucky charms as a stocking pressie for xmas - they cost me about £8 though as had to get them imported from the US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol!! made him smile for the week though haha!! so easily pleased haha!xx


----------



## Happyhayley

You don't have lucky charms in england? why not? They are just the norm here. I don't buy them because I don't like marshmellows but they are in the cereal isle with everything else


----------



## sophie c

i wishh xxx


----------



## Razcox

We dont get mountin Dew either anymore which i ADORE!


----------



## sarafused

Razcox said:


> We dont get mountin Dew either anymore which i ADORE!

I live in Finland (Im a Brit though) and we have Mountain Dew, they just bought out the light version. Id kill for a diet cherry coke though!


----------



## ruthyni

All this talk of food is making me hungry!!! again!!! lol

xx


----------



## Razcox

Maybe we should post each other some goodies? The brits could send stuff others cant get and vice versa. Can you have Cherry coke when up the duff? I am gen staying away from any fizzy drinks as i am not sure what i can and cant have!


----------



## sophie c

id kill for lucky charmsss!!! i love cherry coke!!| i just had crackers with butter n ham lol xxx


----------



## sophie c

with coke u just have to limit it cos of your caffeine intake xxx


----------



## majm1241

When I want a coke, I just grab a decaf! (To us Texans, coke is everything Dr. Pepper, Sprite, Cherry Coke, Mtn Dew, Root Beer, etc... LOL) Lucky Charms are so yummy and actually sounds great right now but I don't feel like going to the store atm! LOL Y'a;; are making me hungry!!! I'm about to make me some decaf coffee and make hubby some eggs and bacon sandwich! I'm not hungry. :sick:

Nothing really sounds too good for me to eat atm. I am getting the stretching pains too when I move or stretch wrong. "OUCH!" I get Morning Sickness in the early evenings. I get achy all over and nauseous. I am still bloated and gassy :blush:!!

Poor Jace woke up vomiting. He caught a stomach bug. :( I hope he feels better beause we are still home on vacation!


----------



## Dragonfly

They used to have lucky charms here in the 80s but not any more. I havnt seen them since I was a child. Nothing tastes right here at all, not even chocolate. And I feel sick and tired now, I want my bed and I cant as I have another child to look after :( wish someone would come and give me a break.


----------



## Happyhayley

the thing I always want that we don't have here unless I go to a specialty british shop where they sell cornation street memorabilia and stuff is flake chocolate bars and especially jelly babies. My dad is from England so family always brings me that stuff when they come to visit


----------



## vaniilla

I love lucky charms! but its ridiculous paying £10+ for a box of cereal! they need to bring it back. no jelly babies in canada??!? I love jelly babies too what is it with countries and sweets :dohh:


----------



## devonangel

hiya all hows everyone?


----------



## swangirl

Hi guys! New here! EDD Nov 29th or 30th!!!! YIIPPPEEE!!!!


----------



## Razcox

swangirl said:


> Hi guys! New here! EDD Nov 29th or 30th!!!! YIIPPPEEE!!!!

Congrates hun and welcome to the group xxx :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

I got my lucky charms from selfridges think they are 7.50 a box or 2 for £10 got 2 boxes for mothers day lol! Iv been drinking a can of rootbeer a day recently lucky asda sells it
cus it's hard to find in England! Iv been eating chocolate in bed Reading magazines all afternoon making the most of OH coming home from work early :) going to make chili beef burritos for dinner mm :)

oh and I rang the health center and I'm booked to see the
MW on wednesday 31st I'll be around 6.5 weeks then :)


----------



## sophie c

i dont see my midwife till 9 weeks :( xx


----------



## Dragonfly

sophie c said:


> i dont see my midwife till 9 weeks :( xx

Have to wait till 12 weeks here,. last time it was 14 weeks for me. :wacko:


----------



## GossipGirly

i seen my mw today didnt really do much just give me loads of bumf and things to get freebies got another appointment in 2 weeks


----------



## Babydreams321

sophie c said:


> i dont see my midwife till 9 weeks :( xx

Youre not alone, im the same.....xxxx i bled at the weekend & its only cos my friend has been through the same thing herself that i knew who to call/what to do etc......if it wasnt for that i wouldve been so scared & absolutely at a loss at what to do..... EP care isnt fab in england is it..youre expected to just "know" what to do" xxxx :growlmad:


----------



## Boothh

I was about 6 weeks last tome when I first saw midwife but cus of irregular cycles I was down as about 9 weeks cus they wouldn't listen to me, it will be the same this time I think cus they go off lmp and I'm going off rough ov date,
I just rang up to make a new patient health check appointment and said I needed to book in with the midwife too and she just gave ms an appointment didn't tell her I was only 5 weeks lol x


----------



## devonangel

is anyone talking to me :winkwink:


----------



## majm1241

swangirl said:


> Hi guys! New here! EDD Nov 29th or 30th!!!! YIIPPPEEE!!!!

Congratulations!!! I'm due on the 28th! :)


----------



## Doublemalibu

Boothh said:


> I got my lucky charms from selfridges think they are 7.50 a box or 2 for £10 got 2 boxes for mothers day lol! Iv been drinking a can of rootbeer a day recently lucky asda sells it
> cus it's hard to find in England! Iv been eating chocolate in bed Reading magazines all afternoon making the most of OH coming home from work early :) going to make chili beef burritos for dinner mm :)
> 
> oh and I rang the health center and I'm booked to see the
> MW on wednesday 31st I'll be around 6.5 weeks then :)

Do you remember when they used to sell rootbeer in McDonalds??

I'm booked in with the midwife next wed aswell :)


----------



## Doublemalibu

devonangel said:


> is anyone talking to me :winkwink:

Hiya :)


----------



## devonangel

Doublemalibu said:


> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> is anyone talking to me :winkwink:
> 
> Hiya :)Click to expand...

whooooo hoooooo were in the south west are u hun x


----------



## Mrs R

Hi ladies

This is my first post in first tri, been too scared to move over lol

I'm due on the 5th Nov and I'm expecting twins!!!

I feel so brave now ; )


----------



## Doublemalibu

devonangel said:


> Doublemalibu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> is anyone talking to me :winkwink:
> 
> Hiya :)Click to expand...
> 
> whooooo hoooooo were in the south west are u hun xClick to expand...

I'm in Devon too. Plymouth.
How about you?


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Boothh said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Sharp pains Hun? Are they in one side or just general, I don't think painful pains are normal hun but not sure, I'd go to see the doc just to be safe if I was you :hugs: xx
> 
> just noticed we're due the same day :D And both have Lo's... do you ever wonder if your mad? lol I have moments where i do lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah haha I do think I'm mad lmao especially tryna cope with MS and a demanding on the verge of crawling monster! Are you worried about 2 under 2? I'm hoping we will be fine aslong as this baby is as laid back as Jesse xClick to expand...

Im lucky as I've not got MS *touches wood* But have a crawling monster! 
i am little worried about 2 under 2, but at the same time we get the nappes and sleepless nights all out of the way in one go! joshua is the happiest baby I have ever known lol and I'm hoping number 2 will be the same but every always says 'your next baby will be the opposite' That scares me a little


----------



## devonangel

Doublemalibu said:


> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doublemalibu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> devonangel said:
> 
> 
> is anyone talking to me :winkwink:
> 
> Hiya :)Click to expand...
> 
> whooooo hoooooo were in the south west are u hun xClick to expand...
> 
> I'm in Devon too. Plymouth.
> How about you?Click to expand...

i'm in newton abbot x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

hello and congrats to the new BFP's :D 

how are we this evening? I am soo snotty... its gross


----------



## Boothh

Doublemalibu said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> I got my lucky charms from selfridges think they are 7.50 a box or 2 for £10 got 2 boxes for mothers day lol! Iv been drinking a can of rootbeer a day recently lucky asda sells it
> cus it's hard to find in England! Iv been eating chocolate in bed Reading magazines all afternoon making the most of OH coming home from work early :) going to make chili beef burritos for dinner mm :)
> 
> oh and I rang the health center and I'm booked to see the
> MW on wednesday 31st I'll be around 6.5 weeks then :)
> 
> Do you remember when they used to sell rootbeer in McDonalds??
> 
> I'm booked in with the midwife next wed aswell :)Click to expand...


I don't remember nope! But I am only 20 so maybe I'm too young lol, they used to sell it
in a/w kfc round here but it shut down!


----------



## Doublemalibu

Oh dear am I showing my age???? LOL
I am 28 - it was when I was about 14 or so, so you would've been 6!!! Oh dear!!!! lol


----------



## Boothh

Lucy - yeah that's what I thought though we plan to have another 2 babies in about 5 years haha, 

My boobs have suddenly got really sore this evening, and iv lost my appetite, I could only manage half of a burrito :( I'm going to have a hot bath I think ( not too hot! And of course the LO will be in with me ha!) xx


----------



## Boothh

Doublemalibu said:


> Oh dear am I showing my age???? LOL
> I am 28 - it was when I was about 14 or so, so you would've been 6!!! Oh dear!!!! lol

Haha your not old! I'm just young to be pregnant with my second
child haha, am I the youngest in here? Who is the
oldest? I was the youngest in august mummies last year lol xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Boothh said:


> Lucy - yeah that's what I thought though we plan to have another 2 babies in about 5 years haha,
> 
> My boobs have suddenly got really sore this evening, and iv lost my appetite, I could only manage half of a burrito :( I'm going to have a hot bath I think ( not too hot! And of course the LO will be in with me ha!) xx


Wow lots of babies...I'd love to have more after this one. I can't imagine this being my last. But won't be for a while, no way can we afford it or fit them in our two bed house lol


----------



## Jo_banana

Haha, old is 40, like me! xx

I've never considered myself a matriarch before, but I guess I am one of them.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Boothh said:


> Doublemalibu said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear am I showing my age???? LOL
> I am 28 - it was when I was about 14 or so, so you would've been 6!!! Oh dear!!!! lol
> 
> Haha your not old! I'm just young to be pregnant with my second
> child haha, am I the youngest in here? Who is the
> oldest? I was the youngest in august mummies last year lol xxClick to expand...

Im not the oldest or youngest ...I'm 25 :D


----------



## Boothh

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Lucy - yeah that's what I thought though we plan to have another 2 babies in about 5 years haha,
> 
> My boobs have suddenly got really sore this evening, and iv lost my appetite, I could only manage half of a burrito :( I'm going to have a hot bath I think ( not too hot! And of course the LO will be in with me ha!) xx
> 
> 
> Wow lots of babies...I'd love to have more after this one. I can't imagine this being my last. But won't be for a while, no way can we afford it or fit them in our two bed house lolClick to expand...

We only have 2 beds too, we've only just
moved here though and jesses bedroom is huge can definatly fit 2 kids in
there comfortably! He's still in with us ATM and still liking cosleeping but I am trying to break that habit and want
to get him in his own room in a few weeks so he doesn't feel pushed out when the new baby arrives x

going for my bath now that OH has ran, be back on later x


----------



## BeachPrincess

sophie c said:


> omg where did u get lucky charms from???? lol xxx

Everyone here has the obsession with Lucky Charms! LOL! I wish I could send some to everyone from the base food store!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

sophie c said:


> yea me tooo!! i thought they were only in america now?? xxx

I'm in the US Army.. We can get them across the street... I told him about all the ladies on here talking about them... He said 10pounds a box!! LOL!!!:lol: He's such a dork...


----------



## BeachPrincess

Razcox said:


> Maybe we should post each other some goodies? The brits could send stuff others cant get and vice versa. Can you have Cherry coke when up the duff? I am gen staying away from any fizzy drinks as i am not sure what i can and cant have!

I LOVE that idea!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

majm1241 said:


> When I want a coke, I just grab a decaf! (To us Texans, coke is everything Dr. Pepper, Sprite, Cherry Coke, Mtn Dew, Root Beer, etc... LOL) Lucky Charms are so yummy and actually sounds great right now but I don't feel like going to the store atm! LOL Y'a;; are making me hungry!!! I'm about to make me some decaf coffee and make hubby some eggs and bacon sandwich! I'm not hungry. :sick:
> 
> Nothing really sounds too good for me to eat atm. I am getting the stretching pains too when I move or stretch wrong. "OUCH!" I get Morning Sickness in the early evenings. I get achy all over and nauseous. I am still bloated and gassy :blush:!!
> 
> Poor Jace woke up vomiting. He caught a stomach bug. :( I hope he feels better beause we are still home on vacation!

You're in Rucker? My girlfriend PCSed there from DE!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Boothh said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> Lucy - yeah that's what I thought though we plan to have another 2 babies in about 5 years haha,
> 
> My boobs have suddenly got really sore this evening, and iv lost my appetite, I could only manage half of a burrito :( I'm going to have a hot bath I think ( not too hot! And of course the LO will be in with me ha!) xx
> 
> 
> Wow lots of babies...I'd love to have more after this one. I can't imagine this being my last. But won't be for a while, no way can we afford it or fit them in our two bed house lolClick to expand...
> 
> We only have 2 beds too, we've only just
> moved here though and jesses bedroom is huge can definatly fit 2 kids in
> there comfortably! He's still in with us ATM and still liking cosleeping but I am trying to break that habit and want
> to get him in his own room in a few weeks so he doesn't feel pushed out when the new baby arrives x
> 
> going for my bath now that OH has ran, be back on later xClick to expand...

Same our second bedroom is def big enough for two comfortable :D Three if we had bunk beds! haha
Love co -sleeping to, only recently has Joshua been sleeping in his own room. I'm still bad and bring him with me when he wakes even though I know i need to keep him in his own room. Ah well maybe he will stop waking before new one comes! 

Enjoy your bath :D


----------



## majm1241

BeachPrincess, yeppers! At Ft. Rucker! How does your friend like it? We don't lol


----------



## petitpas

Mrs R - what fantastic news! How did you find out? Did you guess before your scan?


----------



## BeachPrincess

majm1241 said:


> BeachPrincess, yeppers! At Ft. Rucker! How does your friend like it? We don't lol

She HATES IT!! She works in the dental clinic..


----------



## petitpas

Lol, we used to make daytrips to the American bases in Germany and bought bumper packs of chewy chocolate chip cookies and M&Ms before having lunch at Burger King (paid in dollars). Didn't know about lucky charms, though! Think me and my sisters possibly missed out there big-time!


----------



## Happyhayley

haha root beer at mcdonalds is the standard here. Its standard at every fast food place and you can order it in every restaurant. I remember my cousin from england drinking it and saying oh this is the worst kind of beer haha. I hate ginger beer I think it's terrible


----------



## BeachPrincess

Chewy cookies sound so good!! I prefer German BK to American post BK! The German fast food places are so much better than ones in the states!! I really want some pommes and a chewy cookie now!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Does the tops of any ones else legs hurt?


----------



## BeachPrincess

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Does the tops of any ones else legs hurt?

Only when I get out of bed...


----------



## Happyhayley

I love some of the emoticons like hung over or drunk. Like anyone would pick that for a pregnancy site haha


----------



## petitpas

Lol Can't find the hungover one, but that's what my colleagues think I am some mornings. They think I hit the :wine: overnight.

BeachPrincess, at the time, Germany didn't have Burger King!!! And our UK NAAFI cafes can't really be compared anyway.
Lol, chewies would go down now despite my new dislike of chocolate. Going to eat half a grapefruit instead.


----------



## majm1241

BeachPrincess said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess, yeppers! At Ft. Rucker! How does your friend like it? We don't lol
> 
> She HATES IT!! She works in the dental clinic..Click to expand...

Yeah, it is Horiible at Rucker!!! Lol we are trying to go to Ft. Hood now so we can be home in Texas!!!


----------



## majm1241

Crap! I am going to HEB to get Jace some Motrin so I can switch it out rotating it with that and tylenol, and all of this talk about Root Beer.... Let's just say I look forward to getting me some there now!!! :haha:


----------



## petitpas

Bonne appetit, majm!

Grapefruit is going down nicely, btw! Highly recommended!!!


----------



## majm1241

Lol might try that too then!!! Very healthy eh! :happydance:


----------



## petitpas

Haha, not sure about the sprinkling of sugar on top! But otherwise probably very good for our little bubs


----------



## majm1241

Lol Yeah sugar ruins the healthiness of it! :rofl:


----------



## BeachPrincess

majm1241 said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess, yeppers! At Ft. Rucker! How does your friend like it? We don't lol
> 
> She HATES IT!! She works in the dental clinic..Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is Horiible at Rucker!!! Lol we are trying to go to Ft. Hood now so we can be home in Texas!!!Click to expand...

I hope you guys get it! I haven't been home since Nov 2007. I came back to Germany between a 15 month deployment. My husband had surgery right before I came home, and we were unable to fly back to the states. I am so home sick!


----------



## Boothh

Well I have a very pissed off baby tonight, he used to sleep in his own cot fine but recently he wants to sleep with us and will not settle, well iv put him down in his cot tonight and he is kicking up such a fuss, it's breaking my heart listening to him but I'm right across the room and he knows it, I need some real sleep I'm exhausted and I can't sleep properly with him next to me cus I'm too aware, it's awful but I have to be strong! :(


----------



## majm1241

BeachPrincess said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess, yeppers! At Ft. Rucker! How does your friend like it? We don't lol
> 
> She HATES IT!! She works in the dental clinic..Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it is Horiible at Rucker!!! Lol we are trying to go to Ft. Hood now so we can be home in Texas!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you guys get it! I haven't been home since Nov 2007. I came back to Germany between a 15 month deployment. My husband had surgery right before I came home, and we were unable to fly back to the states. I am so home sick!Click to expand...

Thanks! We have a driend there who is tfying to get us there before the next deployment which is soon and thst means Mark would drpliy again and miss the babies birth. He deployed the sencond tome when Jace was 11days old for a year and then a 3rd time for 15 months when Jace was 2 1/2. So we understand the deployments but they suck! Lol :(


----------



## majm1241

Boothh said:


> Well I have a very pissed off baby tonight, he used to sleep in his own cot fine but recently he wants to sleep with us and will not settle, well iv put him down in his cot tonight and he is kicking up such a fuss, it's breaking my heart listening to him but I'm right across the room and he knows it, I need some real sleep I'm exhausted and I can't sleep properly with him next to me cus I'm too aware, it's awful but I have to be strong! :(

I hear ya! When Jace cries because we won't let him in our bed at night, it still breaks my heart!


----------



## rowleypolie

welcome new members! i didnt get time to check this morning and so now at naptime there were 10 pages to go through! :)

most of them were about lucky charms....yummm...i can send them to you if you're craving! i am craving rice crispy treats...might make some! Yummm!

also rootbeer....yummm! of course we can get it at all fast food and restaurants...thats what dh always gets

i cant believe we already have a set of twins! congrats Mrs R (i put a yipee on the first page because i am excited for you!)


----------



## nicegirl22

rowleypolie said:


> welcome new members! i didnt get time to check this morning and so now at naptime there were 10 pages to go through! :)
> 
> most of them were about lucky charms....yummm...i can send them to you if you're craving! i am craving rice crispy treats...might make some! Yummm!
> 
> also rootbeer....yummm! of course we can get it at all fast food and restaurants...thats what dh always gets
> 
> i cant believe we already have a set of twins! congrats Mrs R (i put a yipee on the first page because i am excited for you!)

I ate my fair share of rice crispy treats today...way too many!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I am willing to send you guys lucky charms!!! all the talk made me want some so i got some! LOL! 

With you military wives, I am so afraid of my dh getting deployed. His unit goes into whatever status it is so they could be deployed in October, so im hopeing luck is on my side and he stays here for a least a couple months after that. :S


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> I am willing to send you guys lucky charms!!! all the talk made me want some so i got some! LOL!
> 
> With you military wives, I am so afraid of my dh getting deployed. His unit goes into whatever status it is so they could be deployed in October, so im hopeing luck is on my side and he stays here for a least a couple months after that. :S

ohhh! i hope he stay around until at least november! dh's "unit" was gone during the birth of dd but he was able to stay back...but he left when she was 3 weeks and was gone a couple weeks...its rough but being a military wife makes you know the strength you didnt think you had!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

It really does let you know your strengths! He was gone for 2 weeks right before our wedding so i had to do EVERYTHING! it sucked, but it was still amazing!(sorry about the reminising lol) 

As an undate, my emotions are SOOOOO off wack right now, one moment i will be happy the next im bawling my eyes out....mostly, i just need a big hug from my hubby


----------



## Boothh

Well I gave in and let jess in our bed last night, only for half hour though, as soon as he was settled OH put him in his cot and he stayed there til 7am! :) still too tired though lol x


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone - I finally got my 3+ this morning!!

Decided I need to reign in my naughty eating habits, 4lbs on in the last 2 weeks is not good considering we have 7 more months to go!


----------



## Boothh

I put about 4.5 stone on last time and still have nearly 3 to lose but I'm pregnant again so hey ho lol, just gunna hope and pray with healthy eating tgis tine I don't put on that much again! X


----------



## sophie c

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaly wanted lucky charms this morning for breakfast but settled for coco pops lmao xxxxx


----------



## Boothh

Haha I can't stand the thought of something sugary this morning! I'm still in bed with LO but I fancy scrambled eggs, my stomach is rumbling, feel so queezy today!


----------



## sophie c

yeah queeeezy here too :(( xx


----------



## Boothh

So sophie it says your still wtt 2011 :p x


----------



## Dragonfly

My boring gluten free cereal just dosnt do anything now :( I want something nice.


----------



## Boothh

Do you nit eat gluten dragonfly? I have a friend who is allergic to it and cus I used to stay at his house alot I quite like gluten free stuff now, do you have those chocolate stars cereal? That's really nice and no wheat chocolate orange wafer bars are one of my absolute favourite things to eat lol x


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone doing today?

Not queasy at all this morning but had a very upset tummy and lived on the loo, i was worried i wasnt going to make it into work! Luckly things settled down and after a mad rush i was ready for my lift at 8:30, it seems this is another side effect of being up the duff for me. Other then that the boobs are still sore and huge and i was so tired last night i could have crawled into bed at 9pm.

I would love some mountin dew and would be willing to post anything from the UK if someone wants to do a swap goodie bag thing?

Boothh - Glad the little one settled in his cot, ours is going to have to be used to sleeping on there own from the start as DH flails a bit in his sleep and he would prob end up hitting the baby!!

Maybe_baby - Its so hard to watch what you eat when you are starving all the time and the only think you seem to want is stodge! We had Pizza again last night but it was all i wanted for tea, this was after my chessy chips for lunch :dohh:

To all the new ladies congrates on the :bfp: and i am also excited about twins! My DH is a twin so his family are all joking that we will be having twins . . .


----------



## sophie c

lmao i know we kind of decided to NTNP for a while cos i was worried it would take a long time to conceive again for some reason, i think it was down the fact i had to have my placenta removed in theatre (basically pulled out) and i was worried they had damaged something in there ya know, my friend had the same and she now has damage so it will take longer to have another baby again lol i need to change that bit in my avatar lmao xxxx


----------



## sophie c

ps im currently eatin cheesy ritz crackers!!!


----------



## Jo_banana

sophie c said:


> ps im currently eatin cheesy ritz crackers!!!

Heh, I love the original flavour ones!

(((((Ritz Crackers))))


----------



## sophie c

me to we have them too but i saw they did cheesy ones and couldnt resist!! xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Morning all! 

Back from doctors, it really is pointless seeing a doctor. 'Are you taking folic acid?' Yes 'Do you know what not to eat and things?' Yes i did it not that long ago.
Okay book in with midwife at 8-10 weeks! 

Not seeing her till nearly 10 weeks, 22nd APril cos I am on holiday the week before. Seems ages away! 
Still debating a private scan...hmm


----------



## Dragonfly

I have to wait 12 weeks or more for a mid wife app. They do not see you in first tri here at all. I didnt get seen till 14 weeks last time .

And I am raging today! William turned my screen side ways I couldn't work it and I lost bidding on a skirt on ebay that I cant seem to find anywhere else and it would have looked really nice in the summer with my bump. I am spitting fire hereI even cried I was so annoyed trying to fix it. I dont let him touch keyboard Darren let him when I was downstairs getting breakie. My breakie was bloody mango pieces I want proper food!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

:hugs: Dragonfly ... how annoying! 

i am hungry but I don't fancy anything :S


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all,

I am glad I am not the only one who is hungry all the time! I have now started to make sure I eat things that are really filling as it keeps the nausea at bay for longer and keeps me from snacking. Porridge is brilliant in the morning and for lunch I try to eat pasta or a jacket potato. Evenings are harder as that is when I feel most icky and crave bad things like pizza, chips & cheese and burgers. But 2 out of 3 meals being fairly healthy isn't bad hey?


----------



## Chimpette

Really happy, got a 3+ on a CBD yesterday, so putting my mind at ease... ok not alot but at least a little. 

Now roll on next week for my early scan!

xx


----------



## Boothh

I really waana get another hpt but OH will go mad if I do chs iv already done 6 lol, might sneak some today when I go to the shop haha, I really want s rustlers burger! Going to get one for lunch seen as I havnt had breakfast cus the sink is blocked and can't wash up!


----------



## Razcox

Right just got back from speaking to the hospital and it seems the appoinment on the 24th april is my MW booking in appoinment! 12 weeks before i even see any body, how crap is that!!! Got my scan on 30th april at 9:45 the friday after though so at least i wont have to wait for it too long after seeing the MW.


----------



## Dragonfly

book appointments have hours! I was at mine 3 hours mucking about with tests, questions and all sorts. scan is best part and I am in same boat as you I wont even hear a thing for the next 5 weeks then its weeks after that.


----------



## Jo_banana

Yeh, I remember the booking appointment I had years ago with my son was a long morning. Saw various people (consultant, blood person, midwife, scan person) Taking paperwork to each and having a new thing to add to each and then off to the next person like on a conveyer belt. With much waiting around inbetween. That was at Queen Charlotte's in London though, which is a large maternity hospital so very busy all the time! It was actually very well organised considering they had to shunt so may ladies about to different people at different times.


----------



## maybe_baby

Oh boo Razcox! How many weeks will you be by then??


----------



## Dragonfly

I never met my consultant ever! she was sick ever time i came up and the one time I was to ill to come she was there, In the end I met some other consultant that was filling in for her. So I never got to see anyone. just midwives, the day of my induction I see some woman I didnt even know. They just hand you back and forth here. Very confusing.


----------



## Razcox

I will be 12 weeks at booking in and 13 weeks by the scan . . . Seems like such a long time to wait for anything to even start happening! Made it offical at work today with HR as well. My thinking is if anything does go wrong now i wont be in work for a good few days so its better they know now.

Anyone else told work all offical like?


----------



## Boothh

Well I have put my son in bed with me for afternoon nap he's out like a light but I can't sleep, walked to the co-op before nice 20min round trip with the pram I thought.. They are re tarring the road so I spent the whole time gagging at the smell :( did buy a rustlers though and some ribena and a magazine had a relaxing lunch but the annoying thing was I went to the shop to buy sink unblocker and completly forgot about it :dohh: baby brain already!


----------



## emlouxx

I went to the doc's today to check i'd defo been refered for an early scan and booking in appoinment and they said my referal had been sent threw on the 19th march so should hear back soon....... cant wait to have my scan....then i'll be able to relax a little more x x x


----------



## maybe_baby

I told my boss, but haven't given him any official paperwork etc. There's only about 18 of us that work for the UK so we're a pretty tight knit company. I literally get asked at least once every 2 weeks when we're going to have children! Can't wait to tell them all, but have to resist until we tell our siblings first


----------



## Chimpette

Razcox said:


> I will be 12 weeks at booking in and 13 weeks by the scan . . . Seems like such a long time to wait for anything to even start happening! Made it offical at work today with HR as well. My thinking is if anything does go wrong now i wont be in work for a good few days so its better they know now.
> 
> Anyone else told work all offical like?

Hi Razcox,

I was going to tell my boss next week before my scan, just incase... but fingers crossed everything will be fine!

xxx


----------



## Razcox

Yay nearly the end of the day now! Got to go to ASDA tonight though which i dont really want to do but i need some food and drink :(


----------



## Doublemalibu

i told my work today as i needed time off next week for the midwife appointment and i was going to be the only one in so they may have been funny if just normal docs appointment! Asked to not tell anyone else yet as its still early and anything could happen. They were even mentioning about if i would want to come back part time after which i didnt think would be an option! So they were very supportive. :)


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hi Guys, Had scan today and got moved forwards a day to EDD 2nd Nov (8w1d). Was awesome, worth every penny to see little heart beating away and baby even had a little wriggle around! You can see in bottom right corner that bubs is 16mm - teeny weeny! :happydance:
Hope scan pic will show below........
 



Attached Files:







1_2.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mamagreenbean

im 7 weeks and a few days now and fee,ling pretty sick. im exhausted by 3:00.. im hoping it doesnt last too long...


----------



## rowleypolie

Autumnbabe said:


> Hi Guys, Had scan today and got moved forwards a day to EDD 2nd Nov (8w1d). Was awesome, worth every penny to see little heart beating away and baby even had a little wriggle around! You can see in bottom right corner that bubs is 16mm - teeny weeny! :happydance:
> Hope scan pic will show below........

congrats! that is awesome! cant wait to get my first scan!


i was thinking we should start a team ....like possibly team lucky charms! hahaha then we can keep the name forever and ever :) anyone want to start the thread in the lounge area under BnB groups (i would but i dont have time to try to manage 2 threads!)


----------



## AshleyNichole

i really dont feel pregnant, anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## mummyconfused

I can't belive I'm 8wks. That went fast but slow if you get what I mean lol


----------



## k1w1 baby

Razcox said:


> Yay nearly the end of the day now! Got to go to ASDA tonight though which i dont really want to do but i need some food and drink :(

I was just like that too yesterday. Was sooo tired I just wanted to get off the bus and get home, but needed to go to Asda too. I'm having so much food aversion at the mo I walk around the aisles gagging! :dohh:


----------



## pinklizzy

Yay! Day off today! :happydance: Taking back some time owed, I need to sleep!!
Had to tell my manager yesterday :dohh: I really didn't want to tell anyone until I'd at least seen MW but was going to have to do a gaseous anaesthesia on a ferret and gases are something I know should be avoided. Had to tell her so that I could get out of it! She was lovely but it worries me to have people knowing-could just slip out :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

Morning, woke up pissed off now I feel even worse! Our sink was blocked all yesterday, nothing we've done cus we've only been here a few days, well with some sink unblocker and eventually plunger we managed to unblock it, so we thought.. Well I put the washer on last night to find the water was draining into the sink up through the plug! It's never done that before! OH went down this morning to find the sink blocked again and when we opened the washer all the dirty water flooded out.. Great! I have to wait til 9 to ring the estate agents maintenence office with no guarentee it will be sorted today! There's always something isn't there!


----------



## sophie c

morning!, that sucks about your sink! :( , im feeling pretty good this morning, it was my first shift back in work last night for 10 days annual leave, and it was really good, although i can definately tell im pregnant, i was working with children who i dont normally work with and they are lighter! lol (i work in a residential home for children with disabilities) and im sure a few people in work know who i didnt tell but im not that bothered. and wooooop i finished a unit in my nvq3 so thats good too.
alys is alot better today shes ahd a bottle and kept it down and also some cereal hoorahh!! 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Boothh

Jesse is still asleep! Last night I left him to cry and he fell asleep in his cot 9pm til4am then he woke his bottle had to let him fall asleep in our bed, then he did 4.30am til 7.30am in his cot and he's been in my bed since then lol, going to get up in a mo ANC give him breakfast etc x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Oh booth what a nightmare...put pressure on them to sort it. You need a sink with a kiddie..make them feel guilty. Hope you get it sorted ASAP! 

So another day further along, and I think I am getting more paranoid and worried about something going wrong :( Scared behond belief that I'm gonna have another MMC


----------



## maybe_baby

Oh no Boothh - what a pain!! Hope you get it sorted asap!

Nothing much new on my end, I completely share your fears about MMC Lucy, I think it's worse because nothing you can do will change the outcome!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Maybe_baby: I know thats the worst part... this hanging in limbo, hoping and waiting, waiting and waiting for that 12 week scan


----------



## Chimpette

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Oh booth what a nightmare...put pressure on them to sort it. You need a sink with a kiddie..make them feel guilty. Hope you get it sorted ASAP!
> 
> So another day further along, and I think I am getting more paranoid and worried about something going wrong :( Scared behond belief that I'm gonna have another MMC

Hi Lucy,

I'm exactly the same, think I make myself worse because I havent' really got any symptoms again, have to keep telling myself that I didn't with my son either so it doesn't mean alot.

Can't wait for my scan next week to check that everything is ok, this last week is going to take forever to come around!

Have you been booked into a reassurance scan??

xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Chimpette said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh booth what a nightmare...put pressure on them to sort it. You need a sink with a kiddie..make them feel guilty. Hope you get it sorted ASAP!
> 
> So another day further along, and I think I am getting more paranoid and worried about something going wrong :( Scared behond belief that I'm gonna have another MMC
> 
> Hi Lucy,
> 
> I'm exactly the same, think I make myself worse because I havent' really got any symptoms again, have to keep telling myself that I didn't with my son either so it doesn't mean alot.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan next week to check that everything is ok, this last week is going to take forever to come around!
> 
> Have you been booked into a reassurance scan??
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Same I done have any symptons either, but didn't last time but still makes me worry! Good luck with your scan next week! 

Nope I won't get an early scan :( never did last time and can't imagine i will this time. Don't see the MW anyway until I am 9w+5d :( I've been looking at a private scan but they dont do them till 8 weeks and i am holiday then so I was thinking on fibbing and trying to get one when I am 7 weeks..but then it everything has gone wrong it will ruin my holiday so maybe I would be better off not knowing?!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Been having a few issues getting on this morning for some reason. Kept giving some stupid database error!

HB sickness and gas this morning so despite feeling a bit ill i also feel more positive because of the symptons. However last night i was so worried i had a little cry at the lack of an early scan and managed to stress myself out!!! All of this was because of my CP and the fact it is still a little bit open which sent me into a panic thinking a MC was on its way or that i was going to have a MMC . . . My DH googled it and it seems all is ok as my cervix may be funnel shaped and closed where it matters and that i should stop checking my cervix as this can irritate it. My DH also pointed out that the sudden tears is also a good sign so the panic was stopped :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

I have come over extremely tired and feel like throwing up. Was trying to do some house work only thats not happening today. I remember feeling like this before. I have sore back again. 

Well I hardly slept and was out taking pics of a squirrel and my neighbour has weirdly got a goose and a duck in her garden. Well that beats my wild birds and squirrel.


----------



## Boothh

I keep getting the database error thing too! :( 
well plumber shouldbe here before 3 apparantly, my
friend is coming to see me too, she is about 30 weeks pregnant and glamourous as ever where as I look like a right mess today! Gutted, just gave the LO his lunch and now feel queezy so going to get myself something now x


----------



## Happyhayley

My left thigh has been hurting a lot. I looked it up and all I can find is the enlarged uterus is pushing on my sciatic nerve...but I'm only 5 weeks could it happen that early? Also sometiems I don't feel pregnant at all. Desipte some really mild waves of nausea and sort of sore breasts I haven't had many symptoms. It makes me want to buy a pregnancy test everyday.


----------



## Boothh

I keep getting the database error thing too! :( 
well plumber shouldbe here before 3 apparantly, my
friend is coming to see me too, she is about 30 weeks pregnant and glamourous as ever where as I look like a right mess today! Gutted, just gave the LO his lunch and now feel queezy so going to get myself something now x


----------



## Chimpette

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh booth what a nightmare...put pressure on them to sort it. You need a sink with a kiddie..make them feel guilty. Hope you get it sorted ASAP!
> 
> So another day further along, and I think I am getting more paranoid and worried about something going wrong :( Scared behond belief that I'm gonna have another MMC
> 
> Hi Lucy,
> 
> I'm exactly the same, think I make myself worse because I havent' really got any symptoms again, have to keep telling myself that I didn't with my son either so it doesn't mean alot.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan next week to check that everything is ok, this last week is going to take forever to come around!
> 
> Have you been booked into a reassurance scan??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same I done have any symptons either, but didn't last time but still makes me worry! Good luck with your scan next week!
> 
> Nope I won't get an early scan :( never did last time and can't imagine i will this time. Don't see the MW anyway until I am 9w+5d :( I've been looking at a private scan but they dont do them till 8 weeks and i am holiday then so I was thinking on fibbing and trying to get one when I am 7 weeks..but then it everything has gone wrong it will ruin my holiday so maybe I would be better off not knowing?!Click to expand...

That's shocking that they don't give you a scan, espeically after a MMC, I can't believe it and i'm speechless, which is very rare for me! 

I don't see MW until 10w+2, but I asked my doctor about being referred for an early scan because of the MMC and he said that was fine. I would be going out of mind with worry until 12 weeks if he had said no, infact I would probably have rugby slammed him until he agreed to send me for one. .haha!

Are you going anywhere nice on holiday?? We're off to Riverside Park in Bognor Regis for a week in the half term, hubby works at a school so we can only go in half term's, not going abroad as we're saving up to go to Fiji next year to visit hubby's family. Be good hopefully for them to see new baby as well then.

xx


----------



## Happyhayley

I bought a maternity dress today online. I know it's way to early but it was only 9.99 and it was cute and blue and I am plus size anyways so it will look fine through all my stages. I was going to buy some jeans. THats why I went on the website in the first place but I'm broke and they were 40 dollars so they will have to wait. 10 bucks I can swing though


----------



## Dragonfly

i feel bleughhh!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Chimpette said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> Oh booth what a nightmare...put pressure on them to sort it. You need a sink with a kiddie..make them feel guilty. Hope you get it sorted ASAP!
> 
> So another day further along, and I think I am getting more paranoid and worried about something going wrong :( Scared behond belief that I'm gonna have another MMC
> 
> Hi Lucy,
> 
> I'm exactly the same, think I make myself worse because I havent' really got any symptoms again, have to keep telling myself that I didn't with my son either so it doesn't mean alot.
> 
> Can't wait for my scan next week to check that everything is ok, this last week is going to take forever to come around!
> 
> Have you been booked into a reassurance scan??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Same I done have any symptons either, but didn't last time but still makes me worry! Good luck with your scan next week!
> 
> Nope I won't get an early scan :( never did last time and can't imagine i will this time. Don't see the MW anyway until I am 9w+5d :( I've been looking at a private scan but they dont do them till 8 weeks and i am holiday then so I was thinking on fibbing and trying to get one when I am 7 weeks..but then it everything has gone wrong it will ruin my holiday so maybe I would be better off not knowing?!Click to expand...
> 
> That's shocking that they don't give you a scan, espeically after a MMC, I can't believe it and i'm speechless, which is very rare for me!
> 
> I don't see MW until 10w+2, but I asked my doctor about being referred for an early scan because of the MMC and he said that was fine. I would be going out of mind with worry until 12 weeks if he had said no, infact I would probably have rugby slammed him until he agreed to send me for one. .haha!
> 
> Are you going anywhere nice on holiday?? We're off to Riverside Park in Bognor Regis for a week in the half term, hubby works at a school so we can only go in half term's, not going abroad as we're saving up to go to Fiji next year to visit hubby's family. Be good hopefully for them to see new baby as well then.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Its shocking how it changes from area to another isn't it! *sighs* Oh well holiday will break it up! 
Hope you have a nice break :D and Fiji next year sounds lovely! We are going to Egypt for a week in April.. it's my DH 30th so even though we couldn't really afford it we decided we'd go away somewhere abroad :D Glad we booked for April now and didn't wait till later in the year :D


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I feel really nasuseas... its horrible. I'm not going to be sick but its a nasty feeling, had it last night to. Guess I'm getting evening sickness not morning sickness ... lol! Hoping this is a good sign though as its my only sympton


----------



## rowleypolie

morning ladies! last night all my dreams were about the little boy in my tummy...i just have a feeling he's a boy and if i am right i already know his name: Jaxon Derek....but i thought dd was a boy too so i guess my mother's intuition isnt always right!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Had my scan yesterday! :happydance: They moved my date from Nov 1st to Oct 30th..dangit, lol. But baby looks great :D


----------



## Happyhayley

I dont get why they move dates by just a day forwardor back. A lot of people are late anyways. I was moved last pregnancy by a week and ended up having him exactly on my first due date


----------



## Dragonfly

I was 11 days late and had to be induced. Nightmare waiting that last bit it feels the longest. I dont mind if i go a bit over due this time though I hope it flies. Long as they dont induce me :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eek, I'd hate to be induced as well..I know it's so painful. I was a labor and delivery nurse and felt so bad doing it! Though sometimes it was just needed.

I had my daughter almost 2 weeks early. I have a feeling this one will be a lil early too. My first labor was a whole 4 hrs...I'm terrified this one will come faster!


----------



## Dragonfly

I spent 8 hours in induced labour, William was facing wrong way so he got stuck, back labour. Scared the crap out of me and ended up in an emergency c section at midnight :( and I sat there all day hooked up to that dam machine! This time I want natural and i want to walk about. I feel I didnt have a proper labour with what happened last time, I cried about it for months and was traumatised. Sorry I didnt mean to scare anyone, I hear all births are different. I hope mines nothing like it was last time. 
I was induced because my bp was high for weeks and swelling of feet and lags. Possible pre eclempsia. But it wasnt lucky , I was in labour anyway that day as when I got there I was 1cm dilated, I reckon they should have left me to do it on my own.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow, so sorry to hear that it was bad for you. I do hope your next one isn't near as traumatic. Hopefully you can do a VBAC :D

I had a normal, although very fast, vaginal delivery..no complications except that I had no time for any painkillers..even when they did the episiotomy! But wasn't TOO bad, I guess lol...I lived through it and had a beautiful baby girl in the end.


----------



## Dragonfly

everyone says you forget it but you dont really, even though I had failed epidural and the works I never will forget it. but it was worth it! when you see your baby you dont care what you went through your just happy that you have your baby you waited so long to see there in your arms :) Thats why even I am doing it again even if it is as bad. Which I pray its not! and this time the staff at that hospital are getting an ass kicking for treating me like shit last time! I wasnt fit enough to say it last time due to not being able to breath with the c section scar and all my muscles hurting (muscles that never where used before). Wouldn't even left my legs off the bed so I could crawl to the loo crying, wouldn't even take my baby off me when I needed to get up I had to sit there and piss the bed more than once and clean it up myself. My dad went mental when he found out and moved me in to a private ward with a loo. Darren stayed as much as he could as they really do do northing to help you where I am. Even got cheeky remarks about my breastfeeding. Well I am ready for them this time.


----------



## quaizer

My first labour was horrendous. I was given an episiotomy I didnt want, I had my legs in stirrups, I never agreed to pethedine, but they gave it anyway, they told me I was nt dilated properly as my sons head was all ready to be born, I asked to get up/change position repeatedly and they wouldnt let me. The end result was a very painful ventouse delivery after my son became distressed. I swear it was all due to interference, I was doing swell til that stupid effing consultant showed up, telling me it was against the rules to give birth on all fours!!!

My second birth as the opposite, I was induced at 37 weeks due to poor growth. I had an epidural that didnt work and an excellent midwife who was more than happy to do it my way, resulting in a painful (he was posterior) but much easier, quicker and relaxed birth. The midwife told me that he would turn on his own without any interference and she was right, he turned and I didnt even have to push much, he just slid out on his own so easily and I was able to scoop him up myself as soon as he was born.

Every birth is different x


----------



## Dragonfly

thats what william was postier but got stuck, felt like he was trying to come out my bum. My birth didnt go how I planned, apparently non do. I had planned it all natural, just gas and air (for all that was worth anyway) my epi didnt work either and I was given it before induction, just made me shake and be sick. And being strapped in an unconformable leather lounger type thing for house in the same position. Ruins the birthing experience that woman are superpose to enjoy. 

again so sorry new mums dont want to scare you, when you go to give birth just be form about what you want and speak up if you have to its your birthing experience and you will remember it forever. 

I hope this time for quick, peaceful labour. Walking about, on my knees delivering like a cow if I can be.


----------



## quaizer

Dragonfly said:


> thats what william was postier but got stuck, felt like he was trying to come out my bum. My birth didnt go how I planned, apparently non do. I had planned it all natural, just gas and air (for all that was worth anyway) my epi didnt work either and I was given it before induction, just made me shake and be sick. And being strapped in an unconformable leather lounger type thing for house in the same position. Ruins the birthing experience that woman are superpose to enjoy.
> 
> again so sorry new mums dont want to scare you, when you go to give birth just be form about what you want and speak up if you have to its your birthing experience and you will remember it forever.
> 
> I hope this time for quick, peaceful labour. Walking about, on my knees delivering like a cow if I can be.

Good for you girl!!! Im going cow-styleeee as well ;-) x


----------



## rowleypolie

my doc wont change the due date unless you are off by 2 weeks because they say the due date is really like a due week :) my baby was a week late but really the first ultrasound said april 1 and she was born april 2....so i say she was just right!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Sorry to hear about your tramatic labours... i think a lot of woman are too scared to speak up with their firsts and just kinda do what they want! 

My labour was speedy, they sent my DH home at 11pm saying I was 2cm and wouldn't likely give birth till the morning, at 11:50pm i was 6cm and calling him saying get the hell back here. Thankfully he hadn't let the car park otherwise he would never have made it back. 12:36 I had my beautiful boy in my arms. 6 minutes of pushing!! Think I was lucky! Worries me this time that I might not make the hospital, I only wentin last time cos my waters had broke.. not cos contractions were soo close! Scary stuff


----------



## devonangel

with lily i was induced at 36 weeks and 5 days as i was losing fluid around her and nothing happened so i had a c section i'm hoping for a natural labour this time


----------



## Boothh

My first labour was amazing, when I first got cramps I went to the cinema with OH lol only went in about 4 am as was getting abit painful when checked I was 5cm, I had gas and air and pethadine, was walking around absolutly fine only in a little discomfort at 8cm the consultant actually made my MW check me again cus ge thought she was mistaken and I shouldve been in more pain but nope! Only bit I remember being really uncomfortable was pushing cus it burns, due to a bad tear ( cord was around babies neck so MW ripped him out of me pretty much) I had to be taken to theatre for 2 hours and stitched under spinal! The consultant told me he doubted I could give birth naturally again without becoming incontinent which is a real shame cus I really enjoyed labour, he recommended a section this time, I will tell the midwife next week and see what she says, honestly first timers it's nothing to fear I think staying as calm as possible really helped me, cus adrenaline counteracts your labour hormones and makes it more painful and longer, my birth is classed as a traumatic birth but it never affected me was too bothered about looking at my beautiful baby xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

wow @ going to the cinema! 

Must admit my dinner was on cooking and I had been getting contracts for a while, then my waters broke i rang hospital they said to come in. So then i rang my sister to let her know and told her I was gonna have my dinner and then go! 

Lol they all thought I was mad, but dinner was ready and i was hungry! :D


----------



## sophie c

my labour was 17hours, i had a sweep at aroun 10am, she said i was around 1cm already but my pulse was fast and the babies was too so she sent me straight in, i sat for hours on end in the bed with moniters on me to see if we were both ok so i couldnt get up and walk around either, and i was soo determined to :( i had to have the inducement drip because i wasnt progressing quick enough and used gas n air, i wanted an epi-dural but i wasnt aloud because i had some sort of infection and it would of been to dangerous to insert a catheter into the spine as it could cause paralysis if the infection got in. i also had to go to theatre to have my placenta removed and had a spinal block.
i delivered naturally sat up. aly was taken for weighing and soo on and given 2 different anti biotics incase she caught my infection (still unkown) which cuased her to have oral thrush..she spent 2 days on SCBU as she had low sodium in her stomache but eventually we got out after 5 long days.


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning ladies - you're all freaking me out with your labour stories!!!

I've been feeling really sick yesterday and today, so I'm taking that as a good sign! Got my midwife appointment on Tuesday which I'm super excited about, hubby was going to come, but then realised it would all be form filling and nothing exciting and asked if I would mind him not coming! I don't mind to be honest, he's busy at work and don't think he can contribute anything!!

How's everyone else? Anything exciting planned for the weekend?


----------



## rowleypolie

oh dont freak out! i had a pretty good labor! just a note if it is not medically necessary to be induced dont do it...seriously unless you have to dont do it! they wanted to induce me early and i had an amazing nurse who laid it out straight with me...she said with my body showing no signs of being ready for labor i had a 75% chance for a c-section i said no thanks i will go home :) i didnt go back for 2 weeks and that time i was dilated to a 3...my body did everything it was supposed to and my labor was only 8 hours before i delivered naturally....so dont let the scary stories scare you...just let your body do what it knows to do and as long as the baby co-operates you should have a perfect labor!


----------



## Boothh

forgot to mention I felt first contraction around 9pm and I had him at 4.01pm so 19hours, though I was getting really strong contractions for a few days before but irregular so I personally think I was in slow labour! 

Just got to go to the bank this afternoon and sort out some direct debits, then off food shopping and I NEED some new bras! probably visiting my mum this weekend cus she will be back from holiday Sunday !


----------



## Boothh

Oh and I had him exactly on his EDD 15.08.09 :D


----------



## Razcox

The labour part does scare me a bit with all the talk of c sections and cutting! I am going to try and be strong though and demand the kind of Birth that I want. As long as the baby is ok then its going to be natural all the way with gas and air. 

Feeling good this morning just a slight feeling of sickness, but this worried me for some reason when i should just be enjoying feeling better!! :dohh: Are anyone elses boobs an odd shape now as well? My boobs are bigger but also more pointy shaped if that makes any sense?

As for the weekend i am meeting some friends with northern inuits and we are going for a walk then a pinic in sherwood forest. Really looking forward to it so just hope that MS doesnt decide to kick it up a notch tomorrow


----------



## sophie c

hi maybe baby, just a quick suggestion, if your OH isnt coming with you, maybe you could jot down any medical family history on his side, illnesses and things like that as they asked me all that lol xxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

No plans for the weekend... just staying at home with DH and LO! Hopefully going to catch up on some sleep, and get up later than 6am on Sunday as thats the one day Dh gets up with Lo

And dont let labour stories scare you...just read the good ones :D


----------



## janelouise

clocks go forward sunday!! so we loss a hours sleep saturday!!!!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We don't do daylight savings here ..yay! lol


----------



## janelouise

lol thats not fair!! i always forget!!!

what are you ladies doing to help your morning/evening sickness?? i have tried dry biscuits, sucking on a hard boiled sweets and still feel great x


----------



## sophie c

i had homeopathic remedie tablets prescribed and gaviscon, they were called ipecacuanha and they help loads!!! and also ice lollies and COLD drinks xxxx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Sausage rolls! I want some .... 


Okay sickess i have been feeling a bit icky past two evenings and haven't had anything to nibble on. I think savoury is the way to go for me! 

OMG i can't drink tea.... nooo :( It happened last time and i hoped I was spared this time, but nope its gross! :( Booo


----------



## janelouise

think i will ended up needing tablets!! with my 2nd i ended up in hospital on drip and tablets as i had +3 ketones!! i couldnt keep anything down, its not that bad at the moment but can feel its going that way

yeah i loved morning cup of tea, it doesnt taste the same anymore


----------



## Dragonfly

fist time mums you will freak out about labour anyway but by time you get to the end you will be wanting it , trust me. lol its a short thing to do in order to meet your babies, dont freak out. Only thing i am freaking about is leaving my toddler to go and have this one and what time will it happen and how will he get fed as his dad is a bit useless and I do the mummy things.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Jane.... *fingers crossed* that you don't get as ill this time! 

Booth I am having the same worry, where will Joshua go. Who will look after him etc! I don't trust anyone but me and his daddy! lol BTW are u getting a double buggy? I been thinking about it and i HATE them lol


HELP me girls! We have a meal out with work next week, and we have ordered out food and first drink already. I orders a glass of wine because it was before I found out i was pregnant so what am I going to do when they place that glass in front of me?


----------



## sarafused

Honestly ladies dont worry about the labour! Try to keep an open mind on what you want and you are less likely to feel that it didnt go to your "plan".

I was induced at 38+1 due to gestational diabetes. I went in at 9am in the morning and he was born 10pm the same day. I didnt want an epidural but when the pain was very bad late afternoon I took a one off local in the back which meant I could sleep a little while and it wore off. Other than that gas and air was enough and I coped just fine. The pushing stage was 20 minutes and over fast! I couldnt get up and walk around or have a bath but its never bothered me. The staff were lovely and helped me decide what pain relief to take when it was bad. It was a really positive birth experience and I wouldnt change it. :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

Just some advice for first timers, honestly honestly not to offend anyone but it's easy before in labour to say you want it natural, but when your in pain it might be a different story, my real advice is to just take the drugs, you won't get a medal at the end for having no painkillers lol, it can be a long ride and you should do what you need to get through it, the most important thing is getting that baby out safe and if the drugs help you then good! You arnt letting anybody down, and your body really tells you what to do, I didn't write a birth plan and I'm not going to thus time either, alot of people iv spoken to have said that nobody even looked at their birth plan when they were actually in labour, I don't think you can judge how you want to do things until your there in labour, xx


----------



## janelouise

lucy i would just say your on antibiotics


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Agrees! 

My friend had a birth plan 3 pages and it never even came out of her bag. I never had one and the MW in labour ward said oh good when I told her! Honestly I would say go with the flow, you will know at the time and if you set all expectations about no pain relief, walking about etc and you end up staying lying down with all the drugs going you could end up feeling a failure. (even tho in no way you are) But hormones are crazy! 

I went in with no expectation and no plans, other than knows I would quite like to keep moving if possible, and i didn't overly want an epidural cos it scared me. But who knows if i'd been there for 12 hours I might have been screaming for one :D


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

janelouise said:


> lucy i would just say your on antibiotics

I did think of that but they are so bloody nosey! :rofl: Only a small company so i fear they will be suspicious. shame the one girl that knows is pregnant and can't drink it for me


----------



## janelouise

lol yeah was thinking give it too someone else!!! did think about you spilling it but then they would prob just fill it up again lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Boothh said:


> Just some advice for first timers, honestly honestly not to offend anyone but it's easy before in labour to say you want it natural, but when your in pain it might be a different story, my real advice is to just take the drugs, you won't get a medal at the end for having no painkillers lol, it can be a long ride and you should do what you need to get through it, the most important thing is getting that baby out safe and if the drugs help you then good! You arnt letting anybody down, and your body really tells you what to do, I didn't write a birth plan and I'm not going to thus time either, alot of people iv spoken to have said that nobody even looked at their birth plan when they were actually in labour, I don't think you can judge how you want to do things until your there in labour, xx

yeah birth pans rarely work out, they are more a guide line of you wish that would happen. I didnt want any drugs or epidural, none that happened and you know what I was glad of the c section after all the pain. ps you cant feel a c section in case anyone freaks about being cut open, it was the only enjoyable part not feeling anything. Though not ideal as :cry: just go with the flow, and no one is saying you will have a bad one, everyone is different. This times I actually want to say what a nice labour it was, I cant imagine anyone saying that after my first. Doctors interference tends to take away the magic of birth. And you dont need induced even if your over due unless there is a prob. Over here they left me for ages only that my bp wouldnt do down , and that was because I was massive and carrying a hugh baby in my small frame (which is now a large frame lol):winkwink:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

*knocks it over* whoops better get me a water! LMAO


----------



## janelouise

lol could work lol


----------



## Jo_banana

Boothh said:


> Just some advice for first timers, honestly honestly not to offend anyone but it's easy before in labour to say you want it natural, but when your in pain it might be a different story, my real advice is to just take the drugs, you won't get a medal at the end for having no painkillers lol, it can be a long ride and you should do what you need to get through it, the most important thing is getting that baby out safe and if the drugs help you then good! You arnt letting anybody down, and your body really tells you what to do, I didn't write a birth plan and I'm not going to thus time either, alot of people iv spoken to have said that nobody even looked at their birth plan when they were actually in labour, I don't think you can judge how you want to do things until your there in labour, xx

So very true!!

With my first I had a birth plan and that was it, I was going to be natural with little intervention or pain relief. I was an earth mother. I was making my own choices. I was in charge!!

And then labour kicked in. The one big lesson I learned is that a birth plan is really just to keep you ticking over the 9 months you are waiting. All sorts can happen when you actually go into labour and quite often the birth plan is about as useful as a chocolate teapot! So be prepared for EVERY eventuality.

I had 38 hours of labour and by the end I nigh on fell in love with the locum who gave me my epidural. It was heavenly. I have no guilt about this. I still had a good birth experience when the time came to push. 

Just do what you feel you want to do at the time. Don't let anyone make you feel bad or a failure for not doing what you initially thought you would (least of all yourself!). Just go with the flow.

The birth is only a very small part of the process IMHO. The pregnancy is 9 months. Birth a few hours and actually bringing up the child... The rest of your life!!


----------



## Boothh

I'm not getting a double buggy, Jesse will be 16 months when this baby is born iv decided to buy Jesse a new buggy, if me and OH are together then we will have a pram each if I'm on my own I'll have jess in the buggy and newborn in a baby sling/carrier as baby gets bigger they can go in the buggy and jess will hopefully be okay standing on toddler board:) 

When I have this baby jess is going to stay with my auntie hopefully cus I don't trust MIL and I want my mum with us though if I have a section he will be with my mum xx


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm not planning on saying no to an epidural, but I want to at least try with just gas and air. I also really want to have a water birth if at all possible. I know you can't plan these things but I know what I would prefer.

I'm under no illusion it's going to be the most painful thing ever, but it's a short term thing (hopefully lol) we'll just have to see how it goes when the time comes. One thing I am adamant I will not have it pethidine (sp), that is the only thing I am sure about!


----------



## Dragonfly

I asked for no pethidine, they will listen and only advise and ask you. I just had morphine after which was useless and the paracetamol. Plan hun, it will make you feel sorted, its not to say it wont happen just be prepared in case it doesn't. It helps to be organized and know what your want to do going in, if you dont plan you will be all over the place when time comes.


----------



## Happyhayley

My first labour was tramatic that I am determined this time to have it the way I want it. I was 4 cm for a good week before hand and then I went into labor 3am baby was out by 6am. There was no time for an epidural. I had gas which really just makes you drunk and in pain. My water broke in the van on the way to the hospital. I had no doctor as he was busy in the middle of a c-section so Ben was delievered into a nurses arms and he was born in meconium. He now has developmental delays and Cerebral palsy. I was left with 3rd degree tears and had to go in for reconstructive surgery just so getting pregnant with this baby would be even possible

With this pregnancy I am requesting a c section. I will go in at a planned date. The epidural guy and the doctors will know I am coming and be ready for me. THe epidural will work fully before the surgery begins and the baby will come out. I know c-sections take longer to heal but at least my baby wont be in stress with it


----------



## Dragonfly

oh yeah they let me try gas when they gave me an internal before labour and I was stoned! totally gone with it, near took a whitey to. In labour its useless though, gives you a sore throat and changes your voice so you sound like you have a voice box lol I actually had a sore throat for a few days after the gas. My other half wasnt impressed with the tea he was give to calm down. 

when I said I maybe pregnant a while ago he stormed down stairs, I was in shock thought wtf is wrong with him, he just turned and looked at me and said " I cant go through that again" (me angry at this point as its me not him giving birth) him at bottom step, looks around" I cant go through another cup of tea like that there wasnt even sugar in it" !! 

LOL !


----------



## Boothh

Lmao at your OH sounds like something mine would say haha! 

I had pethadine and loved it, I have heard women on here say they didn't like it but everyone I know in person loved it, if I manage a natural birth I will definatly have it again! Best thing I ever did! I had hardly any pain just discomfort which I used gas and air to get through, up until they broke my waters at 9cm! X


----------



## Cookie1979

Hello, may I join you please? Just seen that theres a November thread, I am due on November 21st and am very excited, quite scared too because I miscarried in September but I'm doing my best to think positive.

Be good to chat to others who are at the same stage as me. 

I have my first midwife appointment on the 14th April and I cant wait to get to my first scan and hear my babies heartbeat...see positive thinking! :)


----------



## babybear

crikey. I go away for a few days and it takes ages to catch up. Have Dr appointment on monday to get ref to midwife. waited this long just to be sure it wasn't too early. Really excited now as its really real


----------



## Razcox

I really dont want an epidural, i have a bad back and because of this i have a funny thing about anyone touching my back. even just my DH poking me in the back sends me into a near panic so the though of a big ass needle (something else i have a phobia for) being stuck into me makes me feel sick. The pain will have to be high enough to cancel out the fear so loads of pain LOL


----------



## Happyhayley

I cant wait for my little ticker to move to the next square so it looks more like I'm having a baby and less like i'm having a prawn. 3 more weeks and up we'll go


----------



## Dragonfly

my doc is going to try and get my booking app moved forward as I cant go to the early pregnancy clinic as I have nothing wrong with me. I still think there is as I have no symptoms and I dont want to get excited till I know everything is ok :( so she is going to call them and see if they will move me forward in cue, which will help somewhat, I have to wait another 7 weeks if I dont get moved up and I just want to know all is ok down there.


----------



## janelouise

cookie1979 im also due on the 21st nov and my first midwife appointment is the 14th april too!!! xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome cookie :happydance: we havent had any new member in a few days! janelouise i had you for the wrong day so i updated that too :flower:

had a horrible night last night! seem i suffer from insomnia but i feel so tired! i can only really sleep when oh isnt in the bed! he let me sleep in and i woke up to him sleeping on the couch with dd running around him like a madwoman dishes in the sink and cartoons on! and he wonders why i am so mad at him! MEN! :dohh:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Rowley: MEN seem to be able to piss us off to easily! I had a huge strop at my DH this evening!


----------



## quaizer

Hiya ladies, had my first scan today!!! Ive been given a new due date of 8th November  No scan pic though, my bladder wasn't full enough xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Nice that you got the scan :) You can get a picture next time


----------



## Boothh

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.. I have a throbbing feeling in my right side like just under my pelvis/top of leg bit, it's not painful I'm just aware of it, I'm thinking it could probably just be part of all the stretching etc cus it isn't painful at all though iv had some mild backache this evening to just af sort of back ache very mild, I'm not bleeding at all but I can't remember feeling like this with my son!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I've never felt it... no clue but am sure it's fine! Hopefully someone can explain it :)


----------



## quaizer

I had loadsof backache with DS#2 and it started when I was around 4 weeks, nothing so far this time though. HTH xx

Lucy - I have my next scan on 23 April so I'll defo get a pic  All that matters is we saw its little heartbeat, were on cloud 9 xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have back aches now, its like i have been on heels all day and not sitting down and thats not the case! I get them sitting down even. 

That thing you said sounds like spd ( I think its called) I had to use crutches from week 20 as William was on a nerve, it took a few weeks to go away but more common later in pregnancy. Things are stretching and moving now, takes months for body to get ready for baby.


----------



## SilasLove

Hello gals! Busy week with my LO being sick, so could not make it on. Thankfully he is feeling better now! How is everyone! Ugh, so much to catch up on!!! :/


----------



## quaizer

Good to see you hun, how you doing? xx


----------



## SilasLove

quaizer said:


> Good to see you hun, how you doing? xx

I am doing as well as can be expected I think. I am once again, with another pregnancy, playing the waiting game. My scan is on April 2nd, and it feels like ages away. But I have no bleeding/cramping, etc. No signs of miscarriage. So, I am thinking everything may be ok? :wacko:

But, my LO was sick and that has taken my mind off of it a lot as being worried about him. So, whatever shall be will be. 

How are you???


----------



## quaizer

I have everything crossed for you and it does sound positive, I must say!! It does help when you have something to take your mind off it, really hope your LO is feeling better soon 

Had my first scan today and we saw a little twinkling heartbeat, soooooo sooooo happy! No pics though as my bladder wasnt full enough :wacko: Have another scan on April 23rd tho.

April 2nd isnt that far away now, it will go quicker than you think and youre in all our thoughts and we'll muddle through it with you hun xx :hugs:


----------



## poppysgirl3

Due for number 2 on thanksgiving (25th) thank you and congrats to everyone!


----------



## Boothh

I did get spd pains with my son and could hardly walk at all sometimes it was awful, it doesn't feel like that though it's in that area, x


----------



## SilasLove

Oh man, I had stuff all typed out then LO hit something and the page reloaded lol!!! Let me try this again.


quaizer, thanks for all the support. Also, congrats on seeing bubs heartbeat! I hope to get to see the same on the 2nd. 

Now my LO would like say hello .. haha

lkgikkuiyyt6ty7yyygiuhyggbyhvh

Ok, had to stop him before he went nuts!! Haha. He is always trying to snatch the keys off the board haha.

Here is a pic of him going at it ... lol
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1173595&l=279817bbf2&id=1306290029


----------



## quaizer

Oh bless, they are so cute when theyre doing something they shouldnt be!


----------



## babiigaeta

New to this bnb I'm apprx 6 weeks. 1st Appt april 9th. Can't wait my first ever. Congrats to all the lovely ladies. Let's all have happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## quaizer

babiigaeta said:


> New to this bnb I'm apprx 6 weeks. 1st Appt april 9th. Can't wait my first ever. Congrats to all the lovely ladies. Let's all have happy and healthy 9 months.

Hi :thumbup:
Congratulations on the news of your LO!! :baby: and welcome to B&B! Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy xx :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

babiigaeta said:


> New to this bnb I'm apprx 6 weeks. 1st Appt april 9th. Can't wait my first ever. Congrats to all the lovely ladies. Let's all have happy and healthy 9 months.

Welcome! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey everyone! Had my scan on thursday and everything looks GREAT! My dh is still in Iowa so my Mom went with me :D I told her not to cry and the tech told me that the flicker was the heartbeat and I started crying, it was the most amazing thing to see! I just cant wait for it to be bigger! It was measuring about a week smaller than my due date, but the tech said dont change the date because alot can change in a week :D :cloud9: My ms is easing up a little bit, but now NONE of my pants are fitting!!! I have had to buy so of those button extender things for my pants because its so uncomfortable. I can feel a bump starting though and Im ECSTATIC!!! I cant wait for my hubby to come feel it :D


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

so jealous of all of you that have had early scans! mine isnt until april 8 and i can hardly wait!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Thought i would pop in to say hi to everyone and catch up before we head out for our lovely walk. 

Big hello to the new members and hope you have a H & H 9 months ahead of you xxx

Also look at me i am now 8 weeks by LMP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

Yaay I think I'm about 8weeks by lmp too but I'm going off OV cus I'm truly irregular! OH is going to buy me mcdonalds breakfast, then we are off to see my dad at his shop, then back to my mums cus she is coming back fro
Disney land Paris and I gave her £50 to buy me some nice kitchen things, plus she will have brought Jesse a shed load of stuff and inm a sucker for Disney lol! :) can't wait!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hormones, tiredness and men are a really bad combination! *Stamps feet*


----------



## Dragonfly

I can guarantee I wont get a scan till may if that makes any of you waiting till april feel better and my doc is trying to get me moved up the list. They only scan you before 12 weeks if something is wrong and normally by that I mean your preg is over :( 14 week scan was my last one and william looked like a jelly baby in one and an alien in the other. 

I am having banana on toast this morning and I was a bit sick last night, ate to much choc and dilute orange.


----------



## GossipGirly

im only having an early one cos its private and we paid ourselves cos were impatient if that makes u feel any better xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I wish I had money for one and most of all i wish they where done around here. Seems to be like the stone age where I live. I am impatient to :(


----------



## makeithappen

blkhairbeauty said:


> Hey everyone! Had my scan on thursday and everything looks GREAT! My dh is still in Iowa so my Mom went with me :D I told her not to cry and the tech told me that the flicker was the heartbeat and I started crying, it was the most amazing thing to see! I just cant wait for it to be bigger! It was measuring about a week smaller than my due date, but the tech said dont change the date because alot can change in a week :D :cloud9: My ms is easing up a little bit, but now NONE of my pants are fitting!!! I have had to buy so of those button extender things for my pants because its so uncomfortable. I can feel a bump starting though and Im ECSTATIC!!! I cant wait for my hubby to come feel it :D

Sooooo glad it all went well for you hun :hugs: ive been waiting patiently on your update. i even posted on my ''6 week scan and no heart beat'' thread to check how you had got on. this gives me hope for my scan on monday. i hope i get the same result as you.


----------



## quaizer

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Hormones, tiredness and men are a really bad combination! *Stamps feet*

LMAO! :rofl:

Blkhairbeauty - Congratulations hun! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## floridamom

Well hello im due 11/7 from what i can tell :) but i will know more on 4/13 when i go for my first visit :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

makeithappen said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Had my scan on thursday and everything looks GREAT! My dh is still in Iowa so my Mom went with me :D I told her not to cry and the tech told me that the flicker was the heartbeat and I started crying, it was the most amazing thing to see! I just cant wait for it to be bigger! It was measuring about a week smaller than my due date, but the tech said dont change the date because alot can change in a week :D :cloud9: My ms is easing up a little bit, but now NONE of my pants are fitting!!! I have had to buy so of those button extender things for my pants because its so uncomfortable. I can feel a bump starting though and Im ECSTATIC!!! I cant wait for my hubby to come feel it :D
> 
> Sooooo glad it all went well for you hun :hugs: ive been waiting patiently on your update. i even posted on my ''6 week scan and no heart beat'' thread to check how you had got on. this gives me hope for my scan on monday. i hope i get the same result as you.Click to expand...

Good luck Sweetie!!! I hope you have the same thing I have had happen, the tech just told me i might have just ovulated late or i have my dates wrong or something. So best of luck to you!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

dh and I keep bickering about silly things...he is trying to reassure me that the hormones are making me crazy but i think he is wrong...i think that he is driving me crazy! 

baked the cake for dd birthday party tommorow! also started making the BBQ beef...should be a wonderful party! i am so excited!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i kept fighting with my dh too....he was driving me crazy, now that he is gone, I WANT HIM BACK! LOL!


----------



## Boothh

Me too lol I actually locked him out the house for about an hour the other day cus he really annoyed, 
I have turned into a real bitch, he said I am using pregnancy as an excuse to be horrible!
Everything he does lately winds me up!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I had my first baby appointment Friday.. It was all paperwork.. It went well!! My due date was changed to November 5th!! Could you change it, please??


On a side note... My husband did another scan at home last night!! 8 weeks and 1 day!!

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs482.snc3/26415_409849965519_508415519_5433487_2701160_n.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs482.ash1/26415_409849960519_508415519_5433486_2324941_n.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs502.snc3/26415_409849955519_508415519_5433485_7544271_n.jpg


----------



## ornahayes

Hi please may I join your November Sparklers! I got my BFP last Sunday and at the mo I'm due 24th November (TBC) am now waiting to hear from my midwife. SO EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Of course!! Welcome and congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## makeithappen

blkhairbeauty said:


> makeithappen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Had my scan on thursday and everything looks GREAT! My dh is still in Iowa so my Mom went with me :D I told her not to cry and the tech told me that the flicker was the heartbeat and I started crying, it was the most amazing thing to see! I just cant wait for it to be bigger! It was measuring about a week smaller than my due date, but the tech said dont change the date because alot can change in a week :D :cloud9: My ms is easing up a little bit, but now NONE of my pants are fitting!!! I have had to buy so of those button extender things for my pants because its so uncomfortable. I can feel a bump starting though and Im ECSTATIC!!! I cant wait for my hubby to come feel it :D
> 
> Sooooo glad it all went well for you hun :hugs: ive been waiting patiently on your update. i even posted on my ''6 week scan and no heart beat'' thread to check how you had got on. this gives me hope for my scan on monday. i hope i get the same result as you.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Sweetie!!! I hope you have the same thing I have had happen, the tech just told me i might have just ovulated late or i have my dates wrong or something. So best of luck to you!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hun, im soooooooo scared! as scan is getting closer im becoming more terrified! its at 8:30am tomorrow so wont have that long to wait.

please girls pray that my baby is growing, has a lovely strong heartbeat and has faught to stay with us. xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no idea whats going on with me, no symptoms and I am convinced baby is dead and I will have to wait over a month to find out. I really really hope nothing bad is happening I just feel numb. I dont even feel pregnant. :( I am scared to hear the heartbeat in case there isnt one.


----------



## janelouise

hugs dragonfly thinking of you its so horrible having to wait could you not ring and tell them your worries and push for a scan easier said than done xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

Dragonfly said:


> I have no idea whats going on with me, no symptoms and I am convinced baby is dead and I will have to wait over a month to find out. I really really hope nothing bad is happening I just feel numb. I dont even feel pregnant. :( I am scared to hear the heartbeat in case there isnt one.

Hey hun! I didn't have any symptoms either!! (I am 8 weeks and a couple days in) No morning sickness.. I JUST started getting the larger breasts!! OVER NIGHT! I had to buy a new bra the next day! My HCG count is going up, I've had 2 scans by lovey, and everything is going well! It's normal for some of us ladies no to have all the horrid (good for some!!) symptoms!! Try to relax! Stress isn't good for the little one!! <3 I'm still wearing my pre preggie jeans and no bump yet.. Just a little bloat when I get gassy!! :blush: *hugs*


----------



## Dragonfly

I did call doc she said I cant go for an early scan as they wont see me unless I am bleeding or really not right. So she said best she could do was try and get my booking app moved closer but it will be as usual about 14 weeks I will be seen. I have dioreaha sometimes and sensitive nipples . I just am worried why I am not throwing up or hormonal like last time. I feel like i am empty like there is nothing really in there. :( I wish at least I would hurry up and show (in between the fat) and maybe that would be a way to tell all is growing well but I cant tell. I was same with first one only I didnt know what to expect them now I do know what to expect and its not like it was. I did read some have no symptoms with their second and even wren breastfeeding so thats keeping me sane. I am the second born in my family and my mum says she forgot she was pregnant most the time with me as I didnt make her have any symptoms.


----------



## janelouise

i feel totally the same lovely!! i feel like i wont believe it untill i have a scan and that seems ages away. try to stay positive lovely i know its hard!! the fact you dont have strong pains or bleeding means everythings fine thinking of you xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thankfully no blood , so I am guessing its ok down there but I read into things to much. i thought all sorts with William to, I was in tears before my first scan as I was convinced something else was wrong with me. Scans are the only way to feel better for a while though. Once you see baby your fine and its exciting then, I hate first tri!


----------



## Boothh

I havnt felt really Sick the last few days but still have sore swollen boobs, feel abit dizzy, headaches, loads of CM and am mega moody! I'm just counting myself lucky cus I know it will be back anytime with a vengance!
i do keep forgettin i'm pregnant this time though, no bleeding is a good sign that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## Boothh

Oo forgot to mention I dug out all my maternity clothes last night! And am wearing maternity top today soo comfy lol, and thankgod for jeggings is all I can say!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am still wearing maturity cloths from last time lol so comfy. I live in them now. I want a nice dress but cant seem to find out boobs wont be falling out of,. Nice long one for summer.


----------



## petitpas

Yeay, BeachPrincess! Now we're even due on the same day!
Love the new scan pictures - how big is the little one now, do you know?


----------



## majm1241

BeachPrincess Awe!!! So cute!!! I can't wait to see my baby!!!


----------



## XxgemzxX

hey im new to this and i am due 22november 2010!!! with my 1st!!!


----------



## Boothh

I bought some maternity jeans in the January sales from m+p reduced from £40 to £10 I knew I'd need them eventually lol and wore them even before I was pregnant because they are soo comfy, felt abit nauseous before had some apple juice and it seemed to help so maybe I just needed some sugar!


----------



## XxgemzxX

wow they will fit nice and comfy lol so how does this site work?


----------



## Dragonfly

well this is my second so i have been here since my first and we all go through iut together in this due in November thread. There are sections to cover everything in here . Everything lol I am due the 16th nov.


----------



## sophie c

im sooo eughhhhhhh today :( xx


----------



## BeachPrincess

petitpas said:


> Yeay, BeachPrincess! Now we're even due on the same day!
> Love the new scan pictures - how big is the little one now, do you know?

Thank you!! :D 

The baby measured out to 2cm


----------



## mushmouth

Hey all!!! Count me in!

My EDD 26th nov... And extremely tired today!


----------



## babybear

To all you Uk ladies Vertbaudet have a big sale on. managed to pick up 2 t-shirts and a pair of jean for under £30


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

As of Thursday they made my EDD November 9th! I'm so excited :)


----------



## SilasLove

I am very bored ... and annoyed.


----------



## Mrs. October

Hey ladies,
It's been a while since I've posted really because I've had so much drama going on these past two weeks with spotting, etc. I've been EXTREMELY worried about my little one but I'm going in for a scan tomorrow morning and pray that all is well.


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning ladies,

I had my first attack of hormones at the weekend. Went to go and get fitted for some maternity bras and was told I've gone from a 34E to a 38G! The only bras they had were HIDEOUS which made me all teary by the time I got home! They are still in the bag as I'm refusing to wear them, and have ordered some from a different place to see if they're any better!

1 more day till the midwife - I'm excited!


----------



## pinklizzy

Woke up to find brown blood with a small clot this morning :cry: I really hope my little shrimp is ok in there. Spoke to the midwife who has booked me an early scan on Wednesday, please keep your fingers crossed for us ladies xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Fingers crossed that all is ok pink! :hugs:

Omg maybe_baby - I'm dreading that, I'm already a 36G/H and I can't even imagine where I'll get massive maternity bras from if they get bigger!!!


----------



## maybe_baby

I'll keep everything crossed for you lizzy xx

Definitely do not got to Marks & Spencers, they were dreadful. The only actual maternity bras also combined with nursing bras, no support and made my boob look like one long sausage roll. Honestly, I was proper upset! I asked if they did any pretty ones, and the ones she bought in were gross. Worse than my nans lol


----------



## mushmouth

Oh noooooo.... A trip to bravissimo may be in order I think!!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Well its monday again - BOOO! But its only a 4 day week - Yea! 

Pinklizzy - Keeping everything crossed for you with the scan on wednesday, hopefully its just old blood from the baby settling in.

Maybe_baby - I hear mothercare have some comfy bras but not sure what they are like with regards to being pretty. I am going to have to get a couple of bra's the weekend as all mine are a wee bit too tight now. I was a 36 E/F so will see what i am now . . .

AFM- Well this morning i feel really sick and tired so i just wish i could have stayed in bed. All weekend no matter what i ate its just gone right through me which has left me light headed and even more thirsty. :( Roll on 2nd tri and an ease up of the nasty symptoms . . . 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## maybe_baby

Razcox - that's where I ordered the new ones from, one pretty one and 2 t shirt bras. I'm not too fussed about them looking mega pretty, but these were so hideous I can't even explain. Hubby laughed when I showed them to him, they're a bit like sports bras, but much much worse.

I also measured myself the way mothercare showed on their website and I came up as 38E which is a jump of 2 sizes which sounds much more reasonable. I mean, they're bigger, but not by that much!


----------



## maybe_baby

Oh and feeling sick pretty much from when I wake up, till when I go to sleep. I almost want to be sick to see if it subsides the nasty feeling.

The clock change has not helped the tiredness either!


----------



## Razcox

maybe_baby said:


> Oh and feeling sick pretty much from when I wake up, till when I go to sleep. I almost want to be sick to see if it subsides the nasty feeling.
> 
> The clock change has not helped the tiredness either!

Urrg i know what you mean, part of me wishes it would just get on with it and be sick at least then i would be able to justifi taking a day of sick and go to bed. Now i feel awful but not bad enough not to come in so i have to suffer through the day :shrug:


----------



## Boothh

Hey girls hope everyones okay, My mum had my LO stay over the night last night so I could get some sleep, because he has been so fussy lately, and OH has the day off too so we are currently lying in bed taking full advantage ( him on pokemon on ds and me on iPhone lmao) gunna have to get up soon and have breakfast though cus feel abit queezy :/ xx


----------



## makeithappen

just to update you girls. had my scan this morning. all is great! saw heart beating away. im on cloud nine. :cloud9:


----------



## Razcox

makeithappen said:


> just to update you girls. had my scan this morning. all is great! saw heart beating away. im on cloud nine. :cloud9:

Replied on your other thread but wanted to say on here as well how thrilled i am for you! :happydance:


----------



## pinklizzy

Thank you for your positive thoughts ladies, it's really appreciated. It seems to have stopped now and my midwife (not who I spoke to today) called to arrange my booking appointment for Thursday which I'm taking as a good sign!


----------



## mushmouth

Thats good pinklizzy! I have my fingers crossed for you hon x


----------



## Boothh

Yay congrats makeithappen!


----------



## Dragonfly

cool you can see heart now??? thats cool I want to see mine! i considered buying a dopler again, even know i know it will freak me out but apparently you cant hear heart beat till 12 weeks on them?


----------



## Wantabean

i think nov 30th for me. will be confirmed tomorrow :happydance: xxx


----------



## mummyconfused

I have a doppler, and still cant hear heartbeat and mine was advitised to hear from 7weeks argh grrr


----------



## makeithappen

thanks girls!

yeah i saw the heartbeat pumping away, it was amazing!!! i have a doppler from last pregnancy but they dont pick anything up this early. 12weeks is probably the best time to use one as using it before this can cause panick if nothing is heard!


----------



## Novemberbabe

mummyconfused said:


> I have a doppler, and still cant hear heartbeat and mine was advitised to hear from 7weeks argh grrr

I think they're a bit over-hyped tbh. I had one when I was pg with my son (albeit this was 9 yrs ago so technology may be better now!) and never managed to hear the hb at all. 

Or maybe I did hear it but couldn't distuinguish it from mine - in any case it left me more frustrated so I'm not gonna bother this time!


----------



## chunkle

I had a doppler with my last pregnancy and it was fantastic 
it's best from 12 wks and it does take a bit of practice to find the heartbeat at first but the peace of mind it gives is well worth it 

with Daisy my placenta was at the front so i hardly ever felt movement the doppler was my way of checking she was ok if i'd felt nothing all day 

i will be getting another doppler for this pregnancy asw soon as i get to 12 weeks


----------



## Dragonfly

nah I wont get one I know I would be paranoid and always using it. Would be in hospital freaking about not hearing heart beat as time goes on, thats why I didnt get one first time. Though the wait here is doing my head in for a scan. I really dont feel preg or anything. Well today I feel sick and hungry.


----------



## Happyhayley

I am wearing capri pants to work today even though its not warm enough to. I only have 1 pair of pants fitting comfortably and they are ugly. But my birthday is on thursday and my mom is ordering me some mat pants from online. I got a bitchy email today at work that I screwed somethign up when I didnt they just didnt read the report correctly and it pissed me right now. I wrote and email to my boss bitching about that guy saying I dont appriciate getting emails from this other guy saying I am not doing my job right when I am. Maybe I'm hormonal to. Anyways we've decided to tell our families about the baby on easter sunday dinner and after we tell them we are going public on facebook ( the ultimate of public haha)


----------



## Razcox

We have told our family and friends but i am going to wait until after the scan before i go super public on face book. Just in case like


----------



## Dragonfly

I wanted to do that to but my other half couldnt keep his mouth shut then when I told parents to keep it quiet they lasted a week before telling everyone.


----------



## Happyhayley

yeah i'm still not sure about facebook because our one friend had a baby last week and I just found out on facebook our other friend got engaged last night so now I feel like I should wait so I don't steel their thunder


----------



## maybe_baby

We've told parents so far, siblings will probably be told at the weekend. I need to tell a couple of friends this week as they're expecting me to go out drinking on Thursday! Will be waiting for the scan to tell aunties, uncles, grandparents and the rest of the world via Facebook!!


----------



## Razcox

Well we were hoping to wait to tell the whole family but my mum couldnt keep her mouth shut and told my Auntie who in turn told all her family :dohh: We told a few close friends so they dont wonder why i am not drinking and refuse a cuppa round there house. just makes it easier and its nice to get a little bit excited in all the panic and worry.

Had the next and littlewood new catalog arrive the other day (no idea why i get them as i never order anything!) and enjoyed having a little look at all the baby stuff. Then i had a bit of a panic about the fact i was going to have to look after a Baby and all the stuff we were going to have to get so i stopped rather abruptly. DH must have thought i was mad the way i snapped the book shut and flug it away all of a sudden :rofl:


----------



## chella

Lol it does get u thinkin when lookin at all that baby stuff!!! ive told close friends, and parents and couple of our sisters and hubbys brother. Not sure if goin to go facebook stage and announce but i bet i do in the end lol!!

Just cant wait for 12wk scan now so then mind can rest again, i thought it would after early scan but nop still toilet checks, worryin with slight ache , and the nausea well that has me in tears sometimes where id just rather be sick but cant!!!x

oh the joys ? Hows everyone else and is there ne one whos trousers are ssng or dont fit now ?? nor is it me lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

dam it why do they insist on animal cruelty adds! now I am in tears again. And now I will be broke donating again and next time its on I will again be upset. Arrghh!


----------



## Boothh

We have told the family and a few close friends , mostly the people that would guess, so nervous for mw appointment now eel


----------



## Dragonfly

telling everyone makes it worse its like more pressure and more people asking. 

Had a row with my mum whats new! out of my life now I have had enough of her. Once she starts picking on son thats it. she is out!


----------



## Happyhayley

I really like telling people. We don't like telling our chosen names so much because with Ben we had to change the name like 18 times because people made us doubt our choices. with this one though we're either not telling people or we're holding firm with our frist choices.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, just popping into say hello as I might be joining you shortly!

I'm 35, from Northern Ireland and have PCOS in addition to a long history of gynae problems. Its taken me quite a few years to get to where I am. After 6 cycles of Clomid failing in 2009, we had a wee miracle naturally last Sept but lost it at around 10 weeks at the end of Nov (MMC). I've been following a low-GI, non-dairy diet and taking agnus castus and we've had another miracle! :cloud9:

I only found out I was pregnant again about 11 days ago and I'm even more shocked I've conceived a second time within a year after all we've been through! I'm just back from an appointment at our local EPU and a bit more settled about things. Baby is there and has a strong heartbeat so relief there momentarily at least. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow by LMP and baby is measuring at 8 1/2 weeks but as my cycles are normally about 32-40 days and baby heartbeat is strong they are not worried. In my last pregnancy baby was always a week behind in growth going on LMP date as well.

Scan wasn't very clear so won't bother posting up, despite having drank 4 large glasses of water before going down they said my bladder wasn't full!

I won't get my '12' week scan until 28th April when I will be 14 weeks by LMP but 12 1/2 weeks by growth. They won't change my due date until that scan, and only then if I am over a week out from current expected date of 26th October. So I may be moving to November Sparklers hence why popping into say hello.

Happy things are looking ok, it's just going to be a nervous few weeks. In one respect I had hoped I was actually 10 weeks as I would be just about after the time when I had my last MMC at 9-10 weeks last year. I will just have to keep busy over the next few weeks!

Looking forward to getting to know everybody. Sticky beans to us all!


----------



## Dragonfly

Hi angel I am from Northern Ireland also, nice to meet you and congrads! Ia min Co.Down. 

Still in a very bad mood over my mum and I feel sick , My friend gave me a leather sofa as mine was bucked and it stinks of cigarettes and I am near sick sitting beside it, we tried cleaning it and it now seems to smell more. I dont think I can stick the smell I used to smoke so its even more nauseating that I can smell it more now I am preg. My god I can almost taste nicotine from the other side of the room :( yuk.


----------



## ladymilly

hi ladies :flower: can i join ye? Im due the 30th of November :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Welcome! 

Gosh I am hormonal .. think my husband will kill me before long


----------



## janelouise

lol if you havnt killed him first!!!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

haha well there is that to ... Do you think they will let me off if I commit murder?


----------



## janelouise

lmao they must take the pregnancy hormones in to account


----------



## bankiebabe

hi ladies congrats to all my due date is 24th nov according to early scan last thurs, been spotting a bit today but hosp wont entertain me told to wait till thurs and do another test when i will be 6+1 or have MC


----------



## quaizer

bankiebabe said:


> hi ladies congrats to all my due date is 24th nov according to early scan last thurs, been spotting a bit today but hosp wont entertain me told to wait till thurs and do another test when i will be 6+1 or have MC

Got everything crossed that all is ok for you and LO xx :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

sorry i took a day and a half off! When i come back we have a ton of new members! Welcome girls!

my last couple of days have been interesting...not hungry, cant sleep, back aches and totally bloated! but the scale says i am down 4 lbs so i have no clue whats going on with me! way too early to start showing...unless i am off on my dates which i doubt!


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning ladies and welcome to all the newbies!

I am going to have to give in and order a few pairs of maternity trousers. I don't need them for size, its more because I just can't bare to have anything tight or fitted across my tummy so I can't wear belts and my jeans are hanging down like a 15 year old boys (not a good look!) so I am hoping that the nice soft band on some maternity trousers/jeans/yoga pants will be a lot kinder to my poor queasy tum.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Again hello to all the new members hope you have a really H & H 9 months ahead of you with us all. xx

So very very tried today, couldnt get to sleep last night so gave in and read my book unitl 2am then managed to drift off just after that. May have to buy a can of tango later to get me through the afternoon on sugar . . .


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone!

I know what you mean Cocobelle - the pressure on my tummy makes it feel worse! I'm trying to hold out putting maternity trousers on just yet, can't imagine it will be long though lol.

My friend at work told me I looked green this morning (he knows I'm pg) and he doesn't think it'll be long before others will start to notice I look like poo every morning!

Also stressing out a bit as my mothercare bras should arrive today or tomorrow and trying to think of a reason why a mothercare package would arrive addressed to me?! Should have thought about this before getting it sent to work...


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Someone tell me I am imagining it ... or do I look like I am getting a bump? Can't decide if I am imginging it! Hate this bloat ...booo

https://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o72/LucyLu84pics/P3150319.jpg


----------



## AngelSerenity

Dragonfly said:


> Hi angel I am from Northern Ireland also, nice to meet you and congrads! Ia min Co.Down.

DF we actually know each other lol, I'm under an alias in here. Have PM'd you...

I'm off work today so had a lovely lie in which has worked wonders although my nausea is really bad today. I have that horrible rumbling belly always feeling empty sensation. So far in the past hour I have ate;


Half a bowl of peaches
A bowl of cereal
2 weight watchers biccis
a full bowl of carrots, grapes and scallions! :blush:

I find grazing is the key for me to keep the nausea away which means days like today I can't stop eating! I know I have to be careful with what I eat as I have PCOS, I can't eat all the crappy foods I'm craving such as buscuits, chocolate and loads of white toast as they will send my sugar levels mental (PCOS is an insulin related disorder). There are special recipes to make biccis, muffins etc with low-GI ingredients which I think I'm going to have to investigate to help fill me up and satisfy the cravings lol.

So how is everybody else feeling today? Fingers crossed for you bankiebabe, spotting can be normal so try not to worry. If it gets any heavier or you get cramps get back on the phone.

Lucy, you are certainly at least bloated or something. Maybe there's more than one baby in there which could mean early showing? Sorry, hard to tell as dont know what you were like beforehand. Do they not say the bloateness we feel is due to a combination of the hormones and also the beloved constipation? :growlmad:. Not sure if you are suffering from this, I am and am also avoiding my usual jeans and trousers already. I've put on half a stone already but then again I had lost a lot of weight through stress (about 10-12 lbs) after I had a MMC in Dec 09.

Have a good day everybody :thumbup:


----------



## jogami

Lucy you def are showing girl!

I heard some women show straight away. My cousin started showing the minute she found out and i'm half way through my 8th week and i'm convinced i'm showing as well!

I think sometimes it just happens for some reason. Probably our uteruses just stretch much sooner quicker than other ladies...


----------



## Dragonfly

You know me Angel :O where what who when?? lol 

yeah 7 weeks today but I feel sick :( gagging at everything in the house. Cant do the cleaning at all. Could be because I am starving and waiting for the tesco man to come and he better be here soon. 

another two weeks and we move up a box on ticker :D


----------



## Dragonfly

pmed me where I have no messages here??


----------



## AngelSerenity

Lol, I write a lot, you should have PM now xo


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

jogami said:


> Lucy you def are showing girl!
> 
> I heard some women show straight away. My cousin started showing the minute she found out and i'm half way through my 8th week and i'm convinced i'm showing as well!
> 
> I think sometimes it just happens for some reason. Probably our uteruses just stretch much sooner quicker than other ladies...

I never last time... but I am wondering if it's because this is my third pregnancy in 3 years! Only 9 months since I gave birth to LO so could make it happen! 

Woo for showing early...but boo that people might notice lol


----------



## Dragonfly

tesco has arrived off to eat nom nom nom nom 

I cant believe I know Angel!


----------



## Razcox

I am sat at my desk eating an easter lolly pop from my manager, its full of sugar and is great! I am just running on sugar today or i wouldnt make it to 5:30pm woo for sugar!


----------



## Dragonfly

I had a cheese,pickle and ham salad sandwich and again my belly rumbles. I think I will explore the kitchen once again. So much food and dont know what to eat, tomorrow I will l be looking saying I dont have enough again.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Dragonfly said:


> tesco has arrived off to eat nom nom nom nom
> 
> I cant believe I know Angel!

Small world eh? ;)

Ok, scallions not a good idea, repeating on me like mad lol. Enjoy your munching everyone xo


----------



## Dragonfly

well I am starving again. Looks like I have a bottomless pit of a stomach now. And William has fallen asleep on my lap after a feed so i cant get up as I lie this quiet time before his lunch.


----------



## ladymilly

hey girls. im starving too :dohh: i seem to be constantly hungry but not sure about what i want :shrug: right now i want some chocolate but none in the house :dohh:


----------



## maybe_baby

I've got Jacket potatoes with cheese & beans for my lunches this week and they are sooo lush!! 

My bras arrived today, in a bag covered in Mothercare lol - just said it was something for my neice :haha: They are soooo much better than M&S's, comfy without being too grannyish.

Got midwife in 25 mins, little bit nervous lol!


----------



## Razcox

Good luck hun, from what i can gather the booking in app is a lot of form filling and questions. :hug:


----------



## Boothh

Good luck Hun, mine is tomorrow and I'm so nervous for some reason, 
I look like I'm showing already, my stomach is definatly sticking out, iv been on a diet since jan and it had gone alot flatter, now I look big again, my son is only 7 months though so I suppose it's not alot of time to recover lol,
I am weeing loads today and starving, had burgerking when I was in town before and I could go for something now but just having a cup of tea, was looking at all the cute clothes in next today really wanting to buy some but stuck to just getting jess some shorts :), got abit of backache now I think it's cus iv been on my feet all mornng so now im just relaxing on my bed with a magazine, taking advantage of OHs day off cus he is downstairs with the LO lol xx


----------



## ladymilly

good luck at the midwife :flower:

my stomach has definitely been bloated since last week. i feel huge. but with my son i was in maternity pants at 8 weeks :O so i suppose it will probably be the same this time. 

I saw the bras in the mothercare catalogue and they look really comfy. i got some when i was pregnant with my son. only got 2 but they were great. i am definitely going to get the sleep ones :thumbup:


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm back!! Yep all very boring. But the good news is she thinks I will get my scan in the next 3 weeks as they think I'm 10+1 due to my uber long cycles so that's exciting. She signed and sent off my free prescription thing and gave me a load of books, magazines etc. and I'm seeing here again on the 1st June which is when I get back from holiday so I'm all excited!

All feels really real now! In fact I'm going to tell some more people at work today ha ha ha!


----------



## bankiebabe

still light bleeding today and really tired and feeling sick just resting and taking things easy till i get another test on thursday, hopefully thats a good sign that i still have all symptoms.


----------



## mushmouth

maybe_baby that is exciting!!! I bet you're over the moon!!! woohooo congrats hon


----------



## Spera

Just joined, and this site seems awesome! I didn't have this with my first baby. So far, they're saying I'm due November 19th!


----------



## angelpuss

Hi everyone

Have just joined the site and decided to post, now that I've finally worked out that the number of weeks PG goes from the date of your LMP and not from when you conceived!! 

(Wow - that sounds really stupid when I write it down :blush:)

So, I'm 6wks with a due date of 19th/20th November (not confirmed yet though) and this is my first!

And it feels really exciting to share this with someone other than my OH

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Going for my first appointment in a little while...I'm excited and nervous at the same time!


----------



## majm1241

Just booked my first appointment! It's on April 22nd @ 1:00 p.m.!!! :happydance: The nurse is going to call me back though. She is going to find out from the doctor if I need to be seen sooner because I had a miscarriage in November and December 2009. Plus I had one before Jace was born too. Almost hoping I do because I would LOVE to get things rolling! :D I also found out that the clinic I am going to gives FREE 3D/4D Ultrasounds to the Military! I am so excited about that!!! :D


----------



## mushmouth

Awww free 3d/4d!!! You lucky thing!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

lights flickering going to be a power cut and I will be murdered of raped I know it, OMG! panic attack! I shouldnt be watching ghost hunters right now ffs.


----------



## janelouise

just thought i would let you know i had a scan today due some pains etc and saw my liitle bean and a flicking heartbeat!! going for another scan next wednesday too check little bean has grown!!


----------



## TySonNMe

Yay! Saw the little Butterball today and the heartbeat...it's amazing! I go back on April 22nd for another ultrasound and filling out paperwork and what not.


----------



## mushmouth

Awe I'm so jealous of all you seeing your tiny bubs!!! Congrats girlies! It must be amazing


----------



## janelouise

tysonnme glad all went well xx did you get a picture? they stuck 6 pictures in my hospital notes!!! going to ask next wednesday if i can have a picture


----------



## majm1241

mushmouth said:


> Awww free 3d/4d!!! You lucky thing!!!

Isn't that great! I couldn't believe it either! I can get one around 24 weeks! I always wanted one with Jace but never got around to it!


----------



## Dragonfly

jealous to of all you getting scans they dont do them here till second trimester in my hospital unless there is something wrong. Though the first scan last time was amazing, i never forget how I felt staring at that scan pic, I was near showing strangers in the hall my little jelly baby. He looked just like a jelly baby at 14 weeks so cool. Defo a great feeling cant wait to see this one.


----------



## mushmouth

That will be amazing majm!!! Oh Gosh I'm teary now! WTF?!?! Lol


----------



## majm1241

Awe! :hugs: Me too! LOL


----------



## Boothh

I think by lmp I am around 10 weeks too my cycles were super long, hope I get a scan soon :) so nervous for midwife I keep getting paranoid that she's going to say i'm not pregnant :/ been really stressed today with so called friends causing trouble, going to hope for a long sleep now and keep fingers crossed for tomorrow !


----------



## SilasLove

So my appointment for my scan was moved from Friday April 2nd to Thursday April 1st. One less day I have to wait!! Definitely think I am probably still pregnant & bubs is growing .. because my bbs are terribly sore (ugh so much worse than the first time) and I am feeling REALLY nauseous today and a bit yesterday ... ugh no fun. I spent 2 months with constant nausea the 1st time .. so not ready for that again!! :(


Hope you gals are well. Congrats on scans and heartbeats!!!

Oh yeah! & my LO is 5 months old today!!! So exciting!


----------



## SilasLove

It is such a nice day out ... 75 degress F ... and I am sitting inside like a slump. And I hate it!! But goodness I feel so nauseous the idea of a walk makes me feel defeated. I need some encouragment ladies!! I walked 2 miles yesterday and body feels a bit shot today ... but I need to let my LO get out in this nice weather! He deserves it!


----------



## TySonNMe

janelouise: I got one picture. She gave me one and kept one for my chart. 

Congrats on the 5-month milestone Silas! Fx that everything is okay with you and baby!


----------



## rowleypolie

today has been very productive for me! i got laundry started (i am a bit behind...5 loads to do!!) got a box in the mail from my grandparents with presents for DD's birthday! i made the most wonderful egg white omelet (with fresh spinach, onions and zucchini....yummmm)

plus: i am feel a ton better! time to get DD to sleep and possibly do something good with my nap time!


----------



## Dragonfly

Every dam smell is making me sick now. I havnt thrown up but not for the lack of trying anyway and I have the shits (sorry tmi) went to bed earlier with william for a nap, it was well needed so think I will do that more as he likes his after noon nap and be a chance for me to rest to. 

its snowing here, very strong winds and most the lights are out in NI and mine are flickering. Such nice spring weather.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Just as a quick update from me ladies, Im still feeling nauseated but only during the night and in the morning(which really sucks) And I am sooooooo exhausted that Im going to bed here after im done updating and its not even 9pm here, I usually go to sleep around 11pm. I really think the MS is leaving me but leaving its friend mr. exhaustion! lol. Well have a good day or night or whatever it is for you ladies! 

Congrats for all the new ladies! H&H 9 months :D


----------



## mummyconfused

Update from me: Im freakin bed ridden!!!!!! If i get up to do anything, even shower I get the most painful headache ive ever had.. I start vomiting and sweaty!! I was hospitalized for two days and they released me and said to rest!!! I cant go to work, cant do the shopping arghhhhhh... But feel fine when lyinh down, but watch out if I get up!!~ anyone else getting anything like this??


----------



## rowleypolie

wow mummy confused...that is awful! did they have any idea what is causing it? I really hope this is a very temporary thing! there is nothing worse than being on bed rest! couldnt even imagine you having to do it for the next 7 months!


----------



## mummyconfused

The doctor said its hormones!! There all still staying my HCG is very high!!! Doc said it should start to improve at about 13wk mark.......GREAT...... I totally jinxed myself with the hole 'OMG HELP.... Im not getting any symptoms' OR 'Help my symptoms are gone' ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## rowleypolie

i know what you mean about wanting more symptoms...i am kinda tired and a little queasy but this pregnancy is so much better than the last one! i am jumping for joy i am doing so well...a little nervous for my scan next week but i am sure there is something in there doing something to me!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Morning all! 
I'm still not really having any symptons other than having gone off my tea! Which sucks big time. Had our works lunch out yesterday but thankfully they didn't pre order thedrinks like planned so I just had an orange juice :) All was good! 

Seems like time has slowed down ... wsh I at least had a scan date booked so i had something to look forward to


----------



## Cocobelle

Morning all and congratulations to the new ladies who joined yesterday and to all those who have just had scans! Mine seems ages away!

Mummyconfused, you poor love. It must be awful to be on total bed rest, your headaches sound horrid. I really hope you soon feel better.

AFM, I woke up with a slight headache this morning as I went to bed later than usual. I also let my self get really hungry (again) last night by eating too late which makes me feel quite unwell. I will have to be stricter with my meal times but we have house guests at the moment and your usual routine just seems to slip out of the window doesn't it. 

I have a busy day with work this morning so I best get a move on. Have a good day x


----------



## Boothh

I kept waking up in the night feeling sick last night and keep gettin waves of it today :/ 
midwife at 12.30 eeek!!


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Half way through the week now and only 2 days of work left before 3 lovely days off :) 

Mummyconfused - So sorry you are having a hard time of it, are you able to watch TV or does that hurt as well? If not i would have a super movie mathathon to try and keep the time going. big :hug: to you though hun x

To all who have had scans yeah for you guys and great news that all is well and the little hearts are beating xx

All the new ladies congrates on the :bfp: 's and welcome to the group, looking forward to having a H & H 7 months together xxx

AFM - Bit sick again this morning but i am getting used to it now, it turns into gas and HB about lunchtime then rears its ugly head again after tea. Boobs are still very sore and achey but dont seem quite as swollen and pointy shaped as before so that seems to have settled down a bit. They are still fuller and larger though i am not worried by it.


----------



## maybe_baby

Morning everyone,

mummyconfused - what a bummer, got to look for the silver lining though - at least you're not at work!

I am not in a happy place today, I'm in a really foul mood and feeling super sick. Got problems with my poxy car (had no end of problems with it and I've only had it for 14 months) and generally feel like crying.

I'm really tempted to book tomorrow off, but it feels like such a waste when i should be saving annual leave for before the baby is here. :sad2::sad2:


----------



## pinklizzy

My scan is at 2.15 today :wacko: Feeling really nauseous this morning, combination of MS and nerves I think, I'm just so worried that it will be bad news. I suppose it's best to know either way but it doesn't feel like that at the moment! 
I took another test last night :blush: as OH pointed out, it would prob come us a positive either way but it made me feel better for about an hour to see the two lines come up. 
Hope everyone has a good day,
Lxx


----------



## maybe_baby

Good luck pinklizzy x


----------



## Razcox

Good luck lizzy! Will be thinking about you later and keeping eveything crossed all is well and you see the little bean xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

mummyconfused said:


> Update from me: Im freakin bed ridden!!!!!! If i get up to do anything, even shower I get the most painful headache ive ever had.. I start vomiting and sweaty!! I was hospitalized for two days and they released me and said to rest!!! I cant go to work, cant do the shopping arghhhhhh... But feel fine when lyinh down, but watch out if I get up!!~ anyone else getting anything like this??

My first pregnancy I spent the whole of it indoors in bed only for scan apps and I had to bring a bag with me to be sick in just in case. I was sick 3 times a day, depressed, sweating, swelling seriously my head was wreaked! now I have none of that??? so you can imagine I am nervous now.. I vomited till the end to. Everyone body takes the hormones differently. I just feel nauseous now and have odd headache and very tired. Totally different from last time. I was in here to thinking there was something wrong with me. Keep drinking plenty of fluids if you are being sick and rest if you have to.


----------



## mummyconfused

gosh i hope i feel better soon, i love work!!!!! aghhh


----------



## sophie c

well im feeling fab today guys!!.....going to get aly's first pair of walking shoes in town YAY!!.....not had sickness for 2 days!! probably just jinx myself now pmsl!! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I really feel sick and have a headache. I think I rather throw up than feel like this. :( So tired and cant just go to bed as I have William to look after, though after his lunch I could go for a nap with him. Ok he has fallen asleep on me while feeding so thats possible not going to happen either. :(


----------



## Boothh

Wish me luck please setting off now xx


----------



## Boothh

Hey


----------



## Boothh

Hey been to midwife, booked in for a scan Tuesday 13th April she wrote me down as EDD 17.10.10 lol I told that wasn't right so dating scan is being done, I told her about my
tear last time and she said I will get to meet my
consultant at 20week scan to discuss this and he will go through c-section with
me, feeling a little better now :)


----------



## mushmouth

Glad you're feeling better boothh!


----------



## Happyhayley

It's my birthday tomorrow. looking forward to it. I booked the day off work because being at work on my birthday is terrible I think haha. My mom ordered me maternity pants for my birthday which is nice since all the places around here that used to sell them last time i was pregnant closed down. I am excited to get them. I also ordered a dress and shirt since they were 10 bucks only 10 bucks each. They look a little fallish but by the time my belly is big enough to really need a shirt like that it will be fall :)


----------



## devonangel

hiya all hope everyone is well hugs for people that arent happy birthday Happyhayley for tommorrow


----------



## maybe_baby

Boothh said:


> Hey been to midwife, booked in for a scan Tuesday 13th April she wrote me down as EDD 17.10.10 lol I told that wasn't right so dating scan is being done, I told her about my
> tear last time and she said I will get to meet my
> consultant at 20week scan to discuss this and he will go through c-section with
> me, feeling a little better now :)

Pleased you've got your scan so soon xx


----------



## pinklizzy

Scan was amazing, saw my little shrimp with a really clear heartbeat! :happydance::happydance: They couldn't find any reasons for the bleeding on Monday and everything looks normal. I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow and need to book a dating scan for 5 weeks time!


----------



## BeachPrincess

I had my first wave of morning sickness this morning.. I had a corn flake stuck in my nose!! :(


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh beach thanks for sharing!!!! Ewww


----------



## redberry3

:hugs: to all you girls!! Sorry I have been so MIA. I got meds for my morning sickness last Friday and am feeling so much more like myself! This pregnancy is so different compared to my pregnancy with my son!!

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## BeachPrincess

mushmouth said:


> Oooh beach thanks for sharing!!!! Ewww

It sucked so bad. I thought I'd slide through the 1st tri without any MS.. I haven't pooed in 4 days either.. :(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I know the feeling beach! try eating some prunes, they have seemed to help me. 

AFM, I have been sick but i dont think its MS. I really think i am sick, which really sucks. My DH gets home on friday(YAY!:happydance:) and I have been looking into colleges online just cause I want to get my degree so I can give my lo the best life i can give it. Plus I figured if I take online classes I can then just stay home instead of going to school everyday(which would be a relief) On a side note...its SNOWING AGAIN!!! im so tired of the snow....spring just needs to get here and STAY! I think thats the reason im sick, we have been going from warm to cold to warm and then back to cold again....F this weather. I want somewhere tropical!


----------



## Dragonfly

only out of bed and showered, went back for a nap with william, thats the second day I have done that and I wish I didnt as then I am awake longer at night. I am just burnt out and cannot get anything done apart from normal things with william, housework is out. Going to kick other halfs ass when he gets back into helping me more . Aunty visiting tomorrow and cant be arsed to be honest.


----------



## ladymilly

i am so exhausted today :sleep::sleep: i havent had the energy to do anything. i had a shower after my dinner and now i feel a little better. jack is fast asleep in bed so :thumbup: a nice relaxing evening for me as OH is working tonight so early night tonight :sleep::sleep: 
oh and the MS has been pretty bad too and it lasts into the night :dohh:


----------



## Happyhayley

I was sleeping last night and rolled over and had this instense pain in my uterus area...not like a cramp more like a pulled muscle for a few minutes. It subsidded quickly. I think I remember that from my last pregnancy. Has anyone else had this? is it just the uterus stretching?


----------



## mushmouth

I get this too hayley! I'd be interested in seeing answers!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

*yawns* 

yay for all the scans and ltitle heartbeats! Still weeks till my MW never mind a scan :( hate it... Im driving myself mad! Hopefully my holiday in a week can take my mind off it a little! 

Had to shift archiving boxes at work yesterday :(


----------



## Dragonfly

BeachPrincess said:


> mushmouth said:
> 
> 
> Oooh beach thanks for sharing!!!! Ewww
> 
> It sucked so bad. I thought I'd slide through the 1st tri without any MS.. I haven't pooed in 4 days either.. :(Click to expand...

I am the opposite I cant stop poohing. 

And this in when you start picking easy food to throw up, been there done it and cut my throat many of times on rough food from last time. I have bad nausea and rather I just puked to feel better.


----------



## Dragonfly

the stretching I get to, I still get period style cramps and know what it is now , last time I was convinced I was having miscarriage every time I got them. Scary when you dont know what they are. I remember feeling like someone kicked me in the fanny to, aint got that yet its a sore one.


----------



## rowleypolie

I GET THE STRETCHING AF TYPE CRAMPS BUT IT IS GETTING BETTER...sorry for all caps DD is helping me! hahaha i had the cramps for both pregnancies before this so i think its rather normal the uterus is growing at an enormous rate! i read that from week 8 to week 9 baby grows from 1/4 inch to 1 1/4 inch isnt that incredible??? babies are so cool! cant wait for my scan next week to actually see whats going on inside of me!


----------



## ladymilly

i am getting the AF type cramps too girls but got them last time too. also i get a pain like someone kicked me up the bum :haha: it hurts for a few seconds :shrug: i got it last time too :blush:


----------



## mushmouth

Me three! Lol I finally accept af won't appear any second! I can't begin to tell you how helpful BnB has been for me, understanding all these things!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

The constipation is killing me too!


----------



## Dragonfly

ah your will always be on knicker watch lol


----------



## quaizer

ladymilly said:


> i am getting the AF type cramps too girls but got them last time too. also i get a pain like someone kicked me up the bum :haha: it hurts for a few seconds :shrug: i got it last time too :blush:

I remember the shooting bum pains all too well, they get worse in 3rd tri aswell! It makes you sort of go up on your tiptoes, :rofl:

I got AF type cramps all the way through both of my other pregnancies and they gradually progressed to BH, then the bearing down pains you get late on. Pregnancy is full of all sorts of aches and pains and they never really let up. If its not pain then its sickness, indigetion, heartburn, piles, constipation, upset tummy, elbows in ribs, constant peeing, backache and various other things. From the moment you concieve, youre never stress-free again! But its worth everything when you finally get that little bundle at the end of it.

Dragonfly - Youre so right, knicker inspection never ends!! I put liners on so I can inspect everything clearly and in different lights aswell so I dont miss anything. DH stands in the bathroom with me before bed, cleaning his teeth (which I cant do at nightime now as it makes me vomit), giggling thinking Im crazy with my constant pad checking!!

Hope youre all well ladies xxx :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Ah quaizer thanks for that! These are going to be a fun few months!!


----------



## quaizer

mushmouth said:


> Ah quaizer thanks for that! These are going to be a fun few months!!

Lol, its all totally worth it, and when you feel LO start to move, it gets so exciting and you really miss being pregnant when they are born.

Youre just round the corner from me, Im in Bearwood! xx


----------



## mushmouth

Ooooh I used to live right by the texaco off the high st! Lol

I can't wait to see a scan, or feel movement... Just knowing it's real instead of symptoms and lines on tests! Quite excited to be fair!


----------



## quaizer

I live down by the Thimblemill!
It does get really exciting, youl get your little bump first, then everything else follows. It seems to take ages, but trust me, it flies by xx


----------



## Dragonfly

quaizer said:


> ladymilly said:
> 
> 
> i am getting the AF type cramps too girls but got them last time too. also i get a pain like someone kicked me up the bum :haha: it hurts for a few seconds :shrug: i got it last time too :blush:
> 
> 
> Dragonfly - Youre so right, knicker inspection never ends!! I put liners on so I can inspect everything clearly and in different lights aswell so I dont miss anything. DH stands in the bathroom with me before bed, cleaning his teeth (which I cant do at nightime now as it makes me vomit), giggling thinking Im crazy with my constant pad checking!!
> 
> Hope youre all well ladies xxx :hugs:Click to expand...

oh and never wear dark undies if you have no panty liner, I aint got the panty liners in yet though but I will be loln Or checking the loo roll after a wipe, you have to do it any sign or anything and its heart attack. :nope:

I used to carry a plastic bag with me when I went out in case I threw up in my last pregnancy and I did throw up at least once in one. I used to make plans where I was going to throw up if I did like in my handbag if all else failed and made sure my inhaler and my phone where in my pocket ::wacko: I hope I dont have that now, also remember being in bits sitting waiting on a miswife in hospital just because I was nervous. I really hope i am not a wreak this time,


----------



## Boothh

Just bought babys first item that is exclusively for them! I bought Jesse a hungry caterpillar sleepsuit from asda (9-12) and just couldn't resist and got one in first size too, I wouldve got tiny baby but they didn't have it (boo) Jesse was 8lbs 9oz at birth and still fitted tiny baby up until 11lbs even though they say like upto 6lbs or something on them, sizes are stoopid these days! I guess I'm admitting to myself I'm pregnant now, and if anything goes wrong I have something to say this happened, xx


----------



## quaizer

Dragonfly - Red/dark pink undies are also a no no. Had ome on with DS#2 and was gutted when I wiped and found a bit of red. It turned out it was a tiny bit of lint from my newly brought knickers! :blush: I almost had heart failure!! xx

Boothh - That sounds so cute!! Im gonna start buying soon. I know what you mean though. DH got me a mothers day card from 'the bump' as I told him, it makes it real and would be treasured should anything unforseen happen. I cant deny my baby just because its early days. xx


----------



## redhairedlady

Are you still putting ladies on the list? I am pretty new here, but I'd love to be included. My EDD is Nov 18th. Thank you!


----------



## quaizer

redhairedlady said:


> Are you still putting ladies on the list? I am pretty new here, but I'd love to be included. My EDD is Nov 18th. Thank you!

You need to pm rowleypolie and she'll pop you on the list.
Congratulations!! ~Hope you have a healthy and happy pregnancy~

xx :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

It really is gorgeous it's really bright and cute and I would put it on either sex and it even came with a cute bib :)! I think it will be one for the hospital bag, as i'll be covered either way then haha though it will be miles too big! When people say they are only buying 0-3 up it makes me laugh, Jesse has been on the 91st centile since he was born pretty much and didn't fit in 0-3 til well over 2 months old! My advice is deffo tiny baby clothes to anyone haha xx


----------



## quaizer

I got tiny baby stuff with both of mine. With Ben I went on a hunch, just in case he was smaller and he turned out to be 6lb 6oz and didnt fit 0-3 til he was around 4 months old. We knew Daniel would only be a little dot as I was induced at 37 weeks due to poor growth. At 5lb 13 oz he was a little bigger than they expected, ut even tiny baby stuff was a bit big on him. Ive seen a couple of all in ones at mothercare and a few things in asda which look lovely. Im skint for the next couple of weeks with parties, funerals and fancy dress for kids and phones and playstation controllers that need replacing lol. After the 9th though, Im going on a bit of a spree :happydance:

Can you post any pics of your stuff?
xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

ive started making blankets with my mom and i made a little sleeper thing too(had that made like 8 months ago when we were trying) My mother in law is so excited that she bought a basinet for us already!!! whats nice is it rocks and everything. Sometimes i think she is more excited than me. Both my mom and her are ecstatic mainly because it will be their first grandbaby...dear lord this child is already going to be spoiled and its not even 2 inches long yet!!!! LOL:dohh:


----------



## quaizer

blkhairbeauty said:


> ive started making blankets with my mom and i made a little sleeper thing too(had that made like 8 months ago when we were trying) My mother in law is so excited that she bought a basinet for us already!!! whats nice is it rocks and everything. Sometimes i think she is more excited than me. Both my mom and her are ecstatic mainly because it will be their first grandbaby...dear lord this child is already going to be spoiled and its not even 2 inches long yet!!!! LOL:dohh:

Lol!! Its always the same with first grandbabys. Its so nice that they are so excited though. My MIL dont really seem to give a damn. My own mom is super-excited though and that more than makes up for it for both me and DH.

Id love to have a go at making blankets! xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im just making simple receiving ones right, i will have to post a couple pics of them. they are really easy to make :D


----------



## rowleypolie

i added you redhairedlady Welcome!

i bought something for my sweet pea but its just a nursing cover. i saw it at the local baby store and had to have it. I nursed dd without one until she was 12 months and i always wanted one just never got around to it! so this time i am all set!


----------



## mushmouth

I've woken up so flippin hungry! My belly is growling but I don't have the energy to move! Damnit on the one day hubby gets up and leaves before me!


----------



## rowleypolie

mush...with my last pregnancy i would keep some crackers or something by the bed mostly because when my stomach is empty i feel SICK so i have to get something in it before i have to run to the bathroom!


----------



## mushmouth

Genius idea! See... The font of knowledge people that've been there before hold! Lol thanks hon... I have some in my desk drawer at work, but never thought about home!


----------



## sophie c

i also keep ritz crackers in the bedroom lmao!!, feeling good this morning! :D xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I have to laugh when people say they are only buying 0-3 months to ...everyone told us not to get much new born stuff cos they grow out of it in a week! Pah! lol
Joshua was in newborn till between 10-12 weeks depends on shops. But he was only in 0-3 for a few weeks. Was weird! 

We didn't buy any tiny baby stuff, but when he was born at only 6lbs my Mum and sister went shopping the same day and came with lots of ickle tiny baby things for us :D


----------



## Boothh

That's what I mean I'm definatly going to be getting some this time, though the annoying thing is all the stuff in shops is summer stuff and we are having winter babies :dohh: 
I can't post anypics cus I'm on my phone don't get broadband installed til 10th! I'll look on the asda website though see if I can find a link,

iv been scratching all night OMG awful! All my old stretchmarks have become itchy as anything! I'm going to the docs today so gunna ask for something for it! x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Yeah we're gonna have to wait for the cute winter outfits! I wont buy anything until after my scan anyway! Soo far away yet..boo! 

Eeek at the itchiness! Hope you can get something :D


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Wheres my ticker gone? :S


----------



## sophie c

i also used tiny baby stuff for alys and she was 7lbs 3 lol the newborn stuff drowned her! so ill deffo be getting some this time :D all mine was from tesco i think xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I found tesco sizes really small compared to asda. He's always in a size larger in tesco clothes than asda! He's gone into 6-9 months clothes in the past few weeks but has been in 6-9 months tesco for ages! it's wierd lol! 

Dam shops why can't all the sizes be the same, stop confusing us lol


----------



## Boothh

It's not on the site for some reason!


----------



## Boothh

Yeah I find tesco smaller, his trousers from tesco always get too tight before any from asda do!


----------



## quaizer

Boothh said:


> That's what I mean I'm definatly going to be getting some this time, though the annoying thing is all the stuff in shops is summer stuff and we are having winter babies :dohh:
> I can't post anypics cus I'm on my phone don't get broadband installed til 10th! I'll look on the asda website though see if I can find a link,
> 
> iv been scratching all night OMG awful! All my old stretchmarks have become itchy as anything! I'm going to the docs today so gunna ask for something for it! x

Hopefully come September/October there will be plenty of stuff in the shops for us to choose from. I cant wait to start buying. I think I'll probably start with little vests and socks and hats. Ive got some stuff from having the boys, but I love buying baby things. DH is convinced we'll be buying pink. Im sure I only pop boys out :rofl: 

If you can find a link that would be great. Im going to asda tomorrow so Im gonna have a look xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Quaizer, my DH and friend have decided I'll be buying pink this time to. But I honestly can't see myself with a girl!


----------



## Dragonfly

morning, feel sick today again. ewwwww! feel like wet dish cloth and people are calling today and cant be arsed,


----------



## mushmouth

My Friend was convinced i'd be having a girl before I even got pregnant :S I have no idea on girls names! lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Girls names nope not a clue either lol! 

Who will be finding out the sex?


----------



## janelouise

i found out with the other 2 and coz we have one of each we are going to have a surprise this time but really cant find much unisex clothes that i like xx


----------



## mushmouth

We will - Hubby decided straight away because in his words "how else will you know what to buy? if you buy unisex, you're just gonna have to buy more boy/girl stuff when it arrives"


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Aww I found lots of little cream clothes that I liked last time :)

Not sure what we will do! We didn't find out last time and the surprise was amazing. But on the other hand would be handy to know this time, then if another boy can sort all Joshua's clothes back out! Don't think DH wants to find out though, which means we wont!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

mushmouth said:


> We will - Hubby decided straight away because in his words "how else will you know what to buy? if you buy unisex, you're just gonna have to buy more boy/girl stuff when it arrives"

Technically not! lol 
At least we didn't - we bought unisex, then when he was born family gave us gifts as little boys clothes :D


----------



## Boothh

We can't decide whether to find out OH says he'd like a surprise but I want to know! Especially as I want a 4D scan this time, and the same I can sort all Jesse clothes if it's a boy though intend to get out the unisex bits, though tbh I don't think alot of it will be much use because he was born in august and all his tiny stuff is summery! 
I have a feeling it's a girl this time but OH thinks boy, everyone said girl last time but I knew I was havin s boy, wonder if I'm right this time!


----------



## janelouise

thats what i hope that i will gets loads of clothes as gifts in blue/pimk

lucy did you find it gave you the energy you needed at the end to keep going to find out the sex? i really like the idea of oh telling me the sex and ringing family and them not knowing


----------



## Razcox

Well i want to know and i have heard people say it helped them to bond more with the baby to know because they had already decided on a name and rather then it just being a baby it was 'penny' or 'jack' or what ever. Plus i want to know so i can get the right baby stuff, not a big fan of cream!

When i next go into ASDA i am going to have to try and find that catapiller suit as my DH used to adore it. I am going to buy a wolf from the bear factory after the scan as well and put a message in it for my little mini pie. Only 29 days to go now!

Oh and i am also getting the AF type pains again, had a break last week but they are back again now. Also getting the kicked up the bum thing here! Still i am taking it as a good sign that things are going well in there. If the baby wasnt growing there would be no need for the stretching and thus no pain.


----------



## mushmouth

LOL - can see both sides, and I really dont mind either way - but as this is the first decision hub has made in the pregnancy, I'm letting him do whatever he feels! hahaha

I asked what he'd prefer, and he did the very diplomatic "I'd love it whatever it is..."


----------



## Dragonfly

they dont tell the sex here. I have to wait til the birth and its head wreaking when everyone around in threads knows theres, I was the only one last time that didnt know. And no we have no private scans near and I havnt the money for that either. Maybe this time I will be able to see on a scanner nearer the time.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

janelouise said:


> thats what i hope that i will gets loads of clothes as gifts in blue/pimk
> 
> lucy did you find it gave you the energy you needed at the end to keep going to find out the sex? i really like the idea of oh telling me the sex and ringing family and them not knowing

Not reallly... my labour was so short it didn't make any difference! I only pushed for 6 minutes! lol 
Yeah Oh told me the sex, Midwife held baby up and said ' so what have you got? Was really nice. Then calling everyone and saying we've had a boy was lovely


----------



## janelouise

does anyone have a prefered sex?
i would love another boy if i could choose my will be just as happy with a girl its just the fact my daughter is already get hormones, boys etc and i can see its going to get harder


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Dont have a preference. Have a little boy and he's amazing so another little one like him would be fabby - but then would be nice to have one of each. Although I can't picture me having a daughter...its wierd


----------



## janelouise

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> thats what i hope that i will gets loads of clothes as gifts in blue/pimk
> 
> lucy did you find it gave you the energy you needed at the end to keep going to find out the sex? i really like the idea of oh telling me the sex and ringing family and them not knowing
> 
> Not reallly... my labour was so short it didn't make any difference! I only pushed for 6 minutes! lol
> Yeah Oh told me the sex, Midwife held baby up and said ' so what have you got? Was really nice. Then calling everyone and saying we've had a boy was lovelyClick to expand...

6mins :happydance: thought 15mins was quick lol
sounds :cloud9: oh telling you and phoning cant wait :cloud9:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

janelouise said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> thats what i hope that i will gets loads of clothes as gifts in blue/pimk
> 
> lucy did you find it gave you the energy you needed at the end to keep going to find out the sex? i really like the idea of oh telling me the sex and ringing family and them not knowing
> 
> Not reallly... my labour was so short it didn't make any difference! I only pushed for 6 minutes! lol
> Yeah Oh told me the sex, Midwife held baby up and said ' so what have you got? Was really nice. Then calling everyone and saying we've had a boy was lovelyClick to expand...
> 
> 6mins :happydance: thought 15mins was quick lol
> sounds :cloud9: oh telling you and phoning cant wait :cloud9:Click to expand...

Haha no hanging around! :happydance:

Right i better go hunt for some food, im starving and our cupboards are bare! :( 
Then work time
have a good day girls 
xx


----------



## janelouise

it was strange doing a boys nappy after having a girl i was lost and had to be alot quicker :haha:


----------



## janelouise

Dragonfly said:


> they dont tell the sex here. I have to wait til the birth and its head wreaking when everyone around in threads knows theres, I was the only one last time that didnt know. And no we have no private scans near and I havnt the money for that either. Maybe this time I will be able to see on a scanner nearer the time.

i saw on my scan with my son so you fingers crossed you may see something :happydance: thats not fair not having the choice :growlmad:


----------



## mushmouth

I think i'd prefer a boy - simply because I like lots of boys names, and bubs will be mixed race, and I'm dreading the hair... with a boy we can chop it off, with a girl its going to grow so long and crazy! argh! lolol

but having said that - when I picture me with bubs, its always a girl...


----------



## sophie c

i think im having a boy, i want to find out so we can sort the room out before, if its a girl then alys and her will share but if not then i will be halving alys' huge room lol and one half will be boys! :D

i already know names lol me and OH decided a while back i cant wait to find out! :D

annd wow only 6mins pushing, i was an hour!! lol xx


----------



## maybe_baby

I'm not sure what I would prefer, some days its a boy others its a girl!

Feeling much more like myself today, still quesy in the background but no more major moodswings, think it's because I was asleep by 9 last night! Out with some of my girlfriends tonight so I'll be telling them our good news which I'm excited about.

Hubby is telling his Gran tonight which he's excited about too. Got a busy Easter weekend planned, don't think we have a day when we haven't got anything going on - so much for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## janelouise

mushmouth said:


> I think i'd prefer a boy - simply because I like lots of boys names, and bubs will be mixed race, and I'm dreading the hair... with a boy we can chop it off, with a girl its going to grow so long and crazy! argh! lolol
> 
> but having said that - when I picture me with bubs, its always a girl...

see where you coming with that one a close friend of mine had 2 girls and when they were at primary school it was a nightmare afro hair and nits dont mix she would spend hours on there hair


----------



## mushmouth

thats what I'm dreading! :cry: I know bubs Nan and aunties would love to get their hands on a lil girls hair and spend hours on it - but nits? *shudder* and watching my best friends children scream when she has to comb their hair - not fun :nope:


----------



## Boothh

I got DS a hungry caterpillar tshirt from next in the sale, I love it DS also has a HC rattle I bought him before he was born x


----------



## Razcox

Well i would love a little boy but DH thinks we are having a girl so we will have to wait and see!

Has anyone thought of names yet?


----------



## sophie c

me..me...me!! lol im sooo sad!! xx


----------



## Ginger1

Can I join this thread too?:flower:

We'vealready been discussing names as well, so we're sad too!. 

I think I want to find out if I've got a little boy or girl, just to make preparing a bit easier, and because I'm really impatient anyway!


----------



## sophie c

obvcourse you can! WELCOME!! xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

I have a million boys names - and one girls that hub doesn't like! lol


----------



## Razcox

Welcome aboard! 

So whats the names then? For a boy the top runner with us is Lucas David Blakemore because DH hates my 1st choice of Natheniel David Blakemore. Girls i am a bit stuck on!


----------



## Dragonfly

janelouise said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> they dont tell the sex here. I have to wait til the birth and its head wreaking when everyone around in threads knows theres, I was the only one last time that didnt know. And no we have no private scans near and I havnt the money for that either. Maybe this time I will be able to see on a scanner nearer the time.
> 
> i saw on my scan with my son so you fingers crossed you may see something :happydance: thats not fair not having the choice :growlmad:Click to expand...

apparently they where getting it wrong and parents where fuming for buying the wrong colours here so it was policy not to tell now. I did ask last time discreetly and she wouldnt let me even see. I dont know what it would be like if i knew , I think mines a girl though I have different symptoms. And my psychic friend told me. In fact thats the second time my psychic friend told me I was pregnant and I didnt know and laughed at her and she was right last time and this time. I have another psychic mate that said there was a girl on the way to me at start of the way, I laughed at her to. eeekkk! :shrug:


----------



## sophie c

welll.....

boy is a definate......Corey martyn hughes........martyn being OH fathers name who passed away 2 years ago.

girls i have two........Emily mae hughes and secondly Lucy mae hughes.

xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Top choice for boys for me is Nathaniel James B, girls is Kamryn B (no middle name yet)


----------



## Ginger1

We quite like Bethan, Lucy or Molly for a girl, or Oliver, Tomos, Ben or Harry for boy.

OH wants a boy to take fishing with him!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh its started now, the shit advice on ginger biscuits and crackers. Seriously last time I was going to vomit on the next person that even said cracker! and it was the ginger biscuits and crackers that made me sicker. I dont want a dam cracker! I am gluten intolerant you twit. and ginger isnt nice on the way up I tell you.


----------



## sophie c

ewww i hate ginger! , but crackers are good with me lol xx


----------



## mushmouth

oh nooo -im munching both of them to stop the sicky feeling - havent been sick yet - ugh does ginger burn on the way back?


----------



## you&me

Hi!!

I am new to this site. I have one lil princess, born 25/12/2005 at 29 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia toxemia...am now expecting number 2, due date is 9th November 2010!!

And yep, ginger biscuits burn on the way up..tried and tested!! LOL


----------



## sophie c

welcome YOU&ME! xxxxxxxx


----------



## you&me

Thank you Sophie :o)


----------



## Boothh

Welcome to the people and congrats :)

our girls name if Jesse would have been a girl was Alice Grace and OH wants to use that this time but I'm not sure if I do, I kind of want to pick a new name cus this is a new baby,

we have tons of girls names and strugle with boys names, we did last time took a while to agree and Jesse started out as a joke that stuck haha, 
I love choosing names iv already been looking through my
baby name book, it's so special to pick a name cus it's something
that will be with your LO for life :)

Curtis is the front runner at the moment (ian Curtis - joy division) Jesse is from the lead singer of one of our favourite bands, :)

I like Hiro though and have been trying to convince OH but he won't have it lol, we've decided we are telling all family the baby is being called Hiro boy or girl and
keeping the real name a secret :) xx


----------



## mushmouth

you&me said:


> And yep, ginger biscuits burn on the way up..tried and tested!! LOL

OH NOOOOOOO! and welcome! :haha:


----------



## you&me

Thanks mush :haha:

I am getting desperate now, may have to buy one of those travelsick band things to see if that works!!

But on the plus side, as fed up as I am of making friends with porcelain, it is reassuring being sick all day, every day after I had bleeds at 6 and 8 weeks (heartbeat seen at 6 weeks) :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

you&me said:


> Hi!!
> 
> I am new to this site. I have one lil princess, born 25/12/2005 at 29 weeks due to severe pre-eclampsia toxemia...am now expecting number 2, due date is 9th November 2010!!
> 
> And yep, ginger biscuits burn on the way up..tried and tested!! LOL

you better believe you will be vomiting firey ginger soon :haha:
Been there done that, take it from a pro vomitter who threw up every single day till the labour where she threw up on a doc and an anaesthesiologist that it does burn and corn flakes will cut your throat to! 
Though yoghurt is an easy one to throw up your nose smells of strawberry's and acid after :haha:

you have to laugh though. But if I do it may happen with this one so I will button my mouth, I hope I done enough throwing up the pregnancy in the last one. I lost a tooth from it and heartburn was like lava. :cry:


----------



## janelouise

sophie c- good choice love the name corey my little boys name lol

so far i like for a girl- LILY, MACEY
for a boy - ETHAN, KAYDEN, CASEY

i really fine it hard picking names that sound ok when there older and go with surname my daughters name was going to be ella and when i saw her it changed to chloe


----------



## sophie c

lol its a lush name, and booth alice is a lush name , my LO is the welsh version :)
xxx


----------



## mushmouth

bloooooooooooooodyhell Dragonfly! lets hope you got it all out of your system last time! 

thats it then, I think I'll dump the gingers - any suggests on something "nice" to puke?


----------



## you&me

Ribena juice isn't too bad :haha:


----------



## mushmouth

:dohh:LOL - I assume vimto will too! Well I just had the most nutritionally balanced lunch EVER - Cocktail sausages and babybel... followed by a creme egg! :dohh:


----------



## you&me

How do I make my ticker work?...not sure where to post the link to it so it pops up when I post?!!! :nope:


----------



## mushmouth

I _Think_ you've pasted the https code, and you need to use the one they call BBcode...


----------



## you&me

Yay, thanks mush...I think I have got it!!


----------



## mushmouth

bingo!


----------



## Boothh

Sophie I was meaning to say I love the spelling of your LO name,

and can't remember who asked but Oasis is
nice to throw up aswell haha, OJ was the worst for me burns like mad, my teeth are full of holes from being sick alot last time, havnt really felt bad during the day mainly if I wake up in the night I feel really sick, 

Jesse is being a terror today wanting lots more attention than usual which is always the case when I'm feeling abit off,

the house is always a mess ATM I just can't bring myself to clean just
too tired!


----------



## Razcox

mushmouth said:


> Top choice for boys for me is Nathaniel James B, girls is Kamryn B (no middle name yet)

Just a quick question where have you heard the name Nathaniel? I love this name and heard it in a book you see.


----------



## mushmouth

I knew a few guys at school called nathaniel - shortened to Nate, Nathan or Natty - and I love it!


----------



## Razcox

Me too but DH isnt keen . . . Will have to work on him!!!


----------



## mushmouth

hahah same here! I hope we get our way! Hubby think it sounds too much like a little rudeboy (?????)


----------



## Boothh

Isn't nathaniel in the bible ? Jesse is too apparantly I didn't know but it's hebrew and means gods gift :)


----------



## mushmouth

Boothh yes it is - and means "gift of god" thats my bargaining tool with super religious hubbys fam! which I'd forgetten about, so thank you! :d


----------



## shellie82

mushmouth said:


> :dohh:LOL - I assume vimto will too! Well I just had the most nutritionally balanced lunch EVER - Cocktail sausages and babybel... followed by a creme egg! :dohh:

lol mine was carrot and swede mashed motato, i got some funny looks! :wacko:


----------



## Dragonfly

vitamin A in carrot not good. I read that somewhere and avoid carrots in pregnancy. They say not to much but I am paranoid. 

feel sick now, my face is red and I am waiting for my aunt to call in an hour and I can barely wait here I feel like going to bed. :( no one to help me look after William, as usual HE is out!


----------



## Razcox

I have eaten like a million hot cross buns today!! The manager brought them in and they smell lovely! Carbs are all i seem to want at the min!


----------



## you&me

I have been at the hot cross buns today too!! But they have to be with real butter :winkwink:

And red grapes, freezing cold straight from the fridge, I can't get enough of them!!


----------



## mushmouth

I'm eating red grapes right now - infact i have one sticking out of my mouth! lol


----------



## Razcox

I had red grapes in my lunchbox but they were rejected in favour of a hot cross bun . . . May have a munch now though. 

Going to mother care tomorrow to get some bras and i am really looking forward to it! Going to drag DH round the baby stuff as well :happydance:


----------



## mushmouth

Razcox - had a look through your website (took me three days to decide what it said before I clicked it!) and your dogs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Razcox

Thanks!! We are breeding Ela in November (been planned for a year or so but the timing isnt great :dohh:) so i will have a new baby and a litter of pups!


----------



## mushmouth

Haha that will keep you busy! whats the gestational period for dogs?


----------



## Razcox

mushmouth said:


> Haha that will keep you busy! whats the gestational period for dogs?

9 weeks so she will hopefully be mated mid to late november (if she comes in season on time) and they will be due jan/feb time


----------



## mushmouth

atleast you'll get a couple (maybe) months before they arrive!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I would love to have a girl for my first :D I have a feeling thats what im going to have but everyone else thinks its a boy. Im fine with either just cause I want that beautiful healthy baby at the end of it. But my DH really wants a girl now just because of the name we chose. The girl name is Madelynn Laneya(laneya being after my mom) and for a boy I really Love Axton James but my dh doesnt like the name Axton. I told him that he can just nickname the kid AJ lol But as for a nickname for the girl it would be Maddy. I really love it and dh loves it too. He has been calling the baby maddy and thinks its a girl too :D I got my fingers crossed


----------



## Dragonfly

hummm why cant we be 9 weeks ,. I think the world would really be over populated if it where that easy. 

My aunt was here,William takes crying fit soon as he sees cousin and aunt and she things he isnt socialised enough but its only her and my mum she does this on as they seem to be disappointed in him for some reason or another. Gave him an easter egg that he wont eat,couse I am evil not letting him all the time stuff his face with crap like they all do but he disnt really like choc and isnt a sugar addict. Plus all teh animal is off his top teeth and the dentist thinks it could be meds i was on at teh start of that pregnancy when I didnt know I was pregnant. I was on anti depressants and weaned off them soon as i knew. Bloody glad i did but they think thats why??? makes me sad that :( feel like I done wrong. 

anyway there is another easter egg for evil mummy to eat. And my aunt said chocolate dosnt do any harm to teeth, my mum talks like this to. Yet I have crap teeth and where all fat and am the only one that sees sweet food makes you FAT!!!!!! why am my family so stupid ! 

I get questioned on everything to, why i dont eat this and that, I dont eat things that could harm baby. Its just a thing i wouldnt do but they say its all crap so i make up that i dont like them things just so I wont be needled and made to feel stupid. Thankfully they leave breastfeeding alone now, for a while anyway. 

My parents are away again on hols tomorrow, doubt I will hear from them as we all arnt speaking. And sure my brother will be starving to death as he dosnt buy food with the money he is given for it by my dad! just starves till I feel sorry for him. 32 year old lay about idiot,.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

As a side note, i woke up this morning and have a fresh new 6 inches of snow....i kinda hate Utah weather right now lol. And i just noticed but my ticker is up a square!!!! YAY!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Chimpette

Looks like I might be leaving you soon... 

Went for an early scan today, I should be 7+1, but only measuring approx 6 weeks with gestional sac, yolk sac seen but no fetal pole. I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks to see if I've had another MMC or not....


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Chimpette said:


> Looks like I might be leaving you soon...
> 
> Went for an early scan today, I should be 7+1, but only measuring approx 6 weeks with gestional sac, yolk sac seen but no fetal pole. I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks to see if I've had another MMC or not....

Keep faith girly! I went in around 6-7 weeks for my first scan and thats what we saw too. I went back a couple weeks later and I got to see a lovely little heartbeat. So keep your head up! I will be praying for ya! :hugs:


----------



## janelouise

Chimpette said:


> Looks like I might be leaving you soon...
> 
> Went for an early scan today, I should be 7+1, but only measuring approx 6 weeks with gestional sac, yolk sac seen but no fetal pole. I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks to see if I've had another MMC or not....

try and stay positive as possible lovely i know it must be hard, i know this has happen to a few ladies and when they have gone for scan everything is fine :hugs: hope the same for you :hugs: could you be any early than you thought?


----------



## Dragonfly

thats why they dont do early scans here either, to hard to see. Where theres doubt they dont do here. Not fair making people worry just because they cant see. I do hope it works out though, keep us updated. Scared myself of the same happening. 

I am not hapy about my heathy visitir at all. Last time I seen her she was trying to get me involved in things like toddler groups but since i live so far out I dont have a car (just a motorbike which is useless with babies but I cant drive cars anyway) but ajnyway she wanted me to have obe of them befrinder type things. Now my own best mate is great, but I raraly get to see her as she has her own family and i am happy seeing her every once in a while. But my hv thinks I need someone as my other halfs family are always getting him out to help so I am left with baby. The thing is I dont want anyone. I told her I was fine but she told me she went ahead and done it as she felt sorry for me. So now I have to have the stress of making sure my house is cleaned for some stranger to come into it, have myself presentable when I feel like dirt right now, half the time I dont want company as my aunt called and I end up arguing with everyone as my ways are not right apparently. Giving choc and crap food to kids is normally what my family say i should be doing and dont, then i get the breastfeeding argument and i dont think i could have a stranger in my own home starting on me or it would end nasty. I just dont get along with people and I am sick of justifying my every move to my family as it is without having to do it from a stranger I am tired enough as it is without that. why do people assume I am not happy?? just because I breastfeed dosnt mean I am in need of mates to come and give me a life. I have one its just not the same as theirs there for its not happy to them.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

april fools day is the WORST holiday ever....why you ask??? because my husband just called me and told me he is getting deployed in september. Seriously, like im already an emotional wreck because of hormones with being pregnant and then to do something like this....WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my husband right now is officially and ass You just dont do that to a pregnant women!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Blkhair - he'd get a good slap when he got home if he dis that to me!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Dragon it sounds like you're havin a shit day - with a rude uv! I'd be livid, how bloody rude of her to go ahead after you said you didn't want it! Ugh


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Mmm I have a cream egg...i am eating so much shite lately! 

Last pregnancy I only wanted healthy food... much better! lol

To who ever asked about names pages ago

girl: Keira rose I love
Boy: Kian, Ethan (but my cousin called his son than dam it)


----------



## Dragonfly

oh thats nasty blkhair! slap for him. 

and yes pissed off at hv for that,I even lide to her and said my friends do call all the time. Which they dont darrens frinds do I just dont have any friends around here as when I do they back stab me . Internet ones are safer. I am such a loner, always was. Well I am not I have my son now :D And one besy mate who really does help me when she can. Sure now I have to go and tell sure start with whoever calls me i dont want to meet them whcih is going to make it dam hard on me! it will sound rude . They will ask why i was refered and I will have to say it was HV and they probably will think i did ask for it but changed my mind. I dont fancy someone who is paid to be my friend ffs,I feel like a reject then.


----------



## mushmouth

I can totally understand that chick! :hugs: fingers crossed she's someone that might be worth knowing!


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont want anyone I have enough to do like looking after William, feel shit and cleaning this house. Unless they fancy baby sitting while I sleep and clean but I dont think its a nanny service lol


----------



## TySonNMe

I hope they're wrong Silas and the bean shows up in two weeks. For my ultrasound the doctor said the baby measured at 6w2d, but I could see the monitor and even the slightest twitch and the baby went out of focus. I go for another scan in 3 weeks and I'm confident the baby will be on course.

I always wanted a boy first but now that I'm actually pregnant, I would be happy with a happy, healthy baby whether a boy or a girl. I really like Jordyn for a girl and Jace for a boy. OH likes the girl's name but isn't so keen on the boy's name, but I think it might grow on him over the next few months.


----------



## Boothh

Iv never heard that about carrots sounds like an absolute load of crap to me, I hate all the scare mongering god it well gets on my nerves, you can't avoid everything with bit A tons of things have it in! The only thing iv heard is no pate of any kind cus of very high amounts of vit A which I can understand, but not a blood carrot lolz x


----------



## Dragonfly

https://www.minti.com/parenting-advice/7212/Pregnancy-multi-vitamins-A-warning-on-Vitamin-A/
sorry wasnt scare mongering my hv just told me that and I wouldnt eat carrots after that as I really do get paranoid. I dont think its so much carrots more the vitamins in medical things, to much of anything can be bad. Oh and this is how paranoid I am , wouldnt eat mayo, even pasteurized mayo in first pregnancy as I thought I would get food poising. Pay no attention to me lol I do eat hellmans now, yummm.


----------



## petitpas

Dragonfly said:


> https://www.minti.com/parenting-advice/7212/Pregnancy-multi-vitamins-A-warning-on-Vitamin-A/
> sorry wasnt scare mongering my hv just told me that and I wouldnt eat carrots after that as I really do get paranoid. I dont think its so much carrots more the vitamins in medical things, to much of anything can be bad. Oh and this is how paranoid I am , wouldnt eat mayo, even pasteurized mayo in first pregnancy as I thought I would get food poising. Pay no attention to me lol I do eat hellmans now, yummm.

Dragonfly, I don't think you need to worry. Just looked at your website and it says:
"Warning: Pregnant women should not take vitamin A supplements. Instead they should take beta-carotene. 

Carrots have beta-carotene in them, which is the good type of vitamin A.

Take a look at this website which explains it a bit better and tells you that you can have as much vitamin A from fruit and vegetables as you want!
https://www.babycenter.com/0_vitamin-a-in-your-pregnancy-diet_675.bc


----------



## majm1241

TySonNMe said:


> I hope they're wrong Silas and the bean shows up in two weeks. For my ultrasound the doctor said the baby measured at 6w2d, but I could see the monitor and even the slightest twitch and the baby went out of focus. I go for another scan in 3 weeks and I'm confident the baby will be on course.
> 
> I always wanted a boy first but now that I'm actually pregnant, I would be happy with a happy, healthy baby whether a boy or a girl. I really like Jordyn for a girl and Jace for a boy. OH likes the girl's name but isn't so keen on the boy's name, but I think it might grow on him over the next few months.

My son's name is Jace and everyone loves it because it is so different! We get compliments on it a lot! :)


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> As a side note, i woke up this morning and have a fresh new 6 inches of snow....i kinda hate Utah weather right now lol. And i just noticed but my ticker is up a square!!!! YAY!!!!:happydance:

are you in utah?? thats where some of my family lives! the rest are in southern idaho :happydance: my brother and his GF live in west jordan or sandy area! i miss the snow if only i could be there to see it! but i am coming that way in june! so there better not still be snow by then!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! added you&me Welcome!

Ginger what day would you like me to put you down for?

Chimpette I am so sorry they have you so worried! hopefully everything will work out FX for you!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I live in salt lake. and ya by june it should be GLORIOUS!!! We should try to meet up if you want :D that would be fun to do!


----------



## rowleypolie

that would be a ton of fun! my brother lives down there so we might visit SLC area but I will be flying into southeast idaho (idaho falls) because my family has a family reunion! i should be there for 4 weeks! (weeks 19-23 of this pregnancy!)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

it would be fun! my dh has some family in Idaho falls too. Thats so funny and a coincidence! lol


----------



## ItsMagic

Can you add me too? I'm due November 22nd.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Congrats! H & H 9 months!


----------



## rowleypolie

just did a excel worksheet for all of you ladies! we have 162 expecting moms and 7 angels so far! isnt that a crazy number! wow girls its so exciting that we are all coming up on our third months being pregnant!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Second trimester here we come!!!! :D thats so exciting there are that many ladies due the same month as me! CONGRATS ALL YOU MOMMIES!!!!! :D:happydance:


----------



## majm1241

Wow! That is a lot!!! Lol I can't wait until month 3!!! Lol


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Well had my scan today .. and guess what!! Saw a heartbeat, and it looked pretty strong! So very, very happy. Doc said I did not look quite 8 weeks, but did not change anything, lol. 

Hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## mushmouth

Congrats silas!!! So glad bubs is doing well!


----------



## Chimpette

blkhairbeauty said:


> Chimpette said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I might be leaving you soon...
> 
> Went for an early scan today, I should be 7+1, but only measuring approx 6 weeks with gestional sac, yolk sac seen but no fetal pole. I have to go back for another scan in 2 weeks to see if I've had another MMC or not....
> 
> Keep faith girly! I went in around 6-7 weeks for my first scan and thats what we saw too. I went back a couple weeks later and I got to see a lovely little heartbeat. So keep your head up! I will be praying for ya! :hugs:Click to expand...

That's good news! I'm trying to stay positive although I'm finding it abit of a struggle, but I've read so many stories on here that have seen a heartbeat when they go back that it has helped me a little.

Fingers crossed, this is gonna be the longest 2 weeks ever!

xx


----------



## petitpas

I love it whenever someone gets to see the heart beat! Congratulations! Read back on a few posts about names. I'm totally stumped. My husband is French so ideally we would need a name that works in both languages. Can't for the life of me think of a boy's name that works and isn't boring lol. Dragonfly, your hv sounds like an interfering patronizing cow! She probably doesn't know what the internet is and how it works for communication.


----------



## petitpas

Oh chimpette, I've got my fingers crossed for you too! Fx fx fx :hugs:


----------



## Claireyh

I'm due 30th November according to NHS website!

Still do not feel preggo in any way whatsoever!

xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Morning ladies, Chimpette praying for ya everthing will be ok. I'm having a low couple of days as well as my nausea has disappeared, find myself doubting if I have other symtoms now as well. Think my boobs are getting smaller again etc. Worried I've had another MMC but what can I do? Nothing, so like the rest of us playing that crappy waiting game and feeling quite sorry for myself :-(

Don't even feel like getting out of bed today. Hopefully this wee mood will lift soon, never thought I would be praying and wishing to have my head stuck down the loo lol!

Have a good day girls xo


----------



## petitpas

Angel, apparently it's normal?! I just had four days of doubting and then last night i got the vomit taste back and even burped some vomit up again. What a disgusting reassurance lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Think there is going to be war in my house. So sick of being left all day and night to do everything and then being told I do f*ck all all day anyway! thats not the first day apparently my life is a doddle to him. I feel sick and shit and i cant even have some peace.WIsh I could be a single mum but he throws his dummy out when I throw him out and everyone gets involved. Why do men be such pricks about things they say! its hard enough staying in all day looking after a kid and pregnant without being told its easy and all I do is nothing anyway! does the house clean itself???Feel sick and yet there is nothing I can do about it, no rest for me.


----------



## AngelSerenity

petitpas said:


> Angel, apparently it's normal?! I just had four days of doubting and then last night i got the vomit taste back and even burped some vomit up again. What a disgusting reassurance lol

Thanks, that's what I'm hoping. The wonders of pregnancies and every single one being different eh?


----------



## AngelSerenity

:hugs: DF

Men around pregnant woman should be barred!


----------



## Dragonfly

pregnant or not I get this. Last row was over him saying the same thing. Its nice to be appreciated. As if mothers dont do enough for their kids to have the dad saying I do feck all all day anyway. I am exhausted from doing everything, he goes fishing, biking , the lot and I get to sit in the house all day for weeks on end. I dont go anywhere. He dosnt see I have no freedom at all and he seems to have more. Has me upset now and my head is sore enough.


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! Welcome!


----------



## missamoo

can you add me please - had my scan and now know i'm due on 6th November
Thanks


----------



## Boothh

Dragonfly said:


> https://www.minti.com/parenting-advice/7212/Pregnancy-multi-vitamins-A-warning-on-Vitamin-A/
> sorry wasnt scare mongering my hv just told me that and I wouldnt eat carrots after that as I really do get paranoid. I dont think its so much carrots more the vitamins in medical things, to much of anything can be bad. Oh and this is how paranoid I am , wouldnt eat mayo, even pasteurized mayo in first pregnancy as I thought I would get food poising. Pay no attention to me lol I do eat hellmans now, yummm.

Sorry Hun I didn't mean you were scaremongering I just meant in general there was one going round last year when I was pregnant that said don't wear nail varnish cus the of the chemicals I mean WTF, I don't really
take notice of any of it tbh i'm careful what I eat anyway I think most of it is common sense really :)xx


----------



## Dragonfly

good job I dont wear nail polish lol I know all the different things they say and some of it is over rated. But even when I wasnt preg I was a bit like this anyway, I used to have a fear of pain killers, how weird. Well giving birth cured that one lol


----------



## Happyhayley

we're telling the grandmas and siblings Sunday Easter dinner and I just told a friend who knew we were trying and asked how it was going. After the families know I don't know how long I can keep it a secret from our other friends. The only really I don't say anything now is because I say well I need to tell my grandma first


----------



## rowleypolie

good luck with the inlaws! i havent told everyone but i am waiting until i go to visit for my family reunion and everyone sees my pregnant belly! hahaha! :rofl: then i can be litke...no i am not pregnant just getting round around the middle!


----------



## sarafused

Ive got a lot of catching up to do on here! 

Ive been so sick the past few days, came down with norovirus. Thank goodness its ending now but Im left feeling really weak. I think its going to take a few days to get my strength back.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Feeling really good this morning just got a bit of gas but otherwise in a really good mood :) I think it helps that yesterday i got up late had a brief trip into town to mother care and then spent the afternoon and evening in bed watching Queer as Folk the USA series. Not feeling as washed out as i was and not as pale today. Just have to make sure i dont do to much and undo all the rest yesterday.

Got some lovely bras from mothercare and these sleep wrap bra things that you put on over you head and offers support for you boobs but not too much to make it uncomy.

Also moved on a box on my ticker today!! Yeah :happydance:

Chimpette - Fingers crossed for you in two weeks that they see the little heart flickering away. Maybe its just a bit early still :hug:


----------



## you&me

I wish I was feeling good today!! :nope:

Getting a bit fed up of being sick everyday...today we have not only my 4 year old, but OH's 11 and 7 year olds, none of whom yet know about the baby, so that could be fun trying to claim the toilet in a houseful of girls!!

I keep reminding myself, that after the bleed I had at 6 weeks, the morning sickness should be reassuring that everything is going nicely...if I have a girl, at this rate I may just call her China!! Hehehe.

Hope you are all feeling good and having a restful weekend :flower:


----------



## janelouise

you and me know the feeling!!! i have been feeling sick and the last week have seen more of the bathroom then anything else!! i just wanna be able too cook tea, clean the house etc and feel normal xx


----------



## Dragonfly

well I had my first morning sickness, shouldnt have complained about no symptoms.


----------



## janelouise

bless you its horrible but its also makes you feel alittle better knowing you have symptoms xx


----------



## Dragonfly

well I can only assume I must be carrying a girl as last time from week 5 I was like a scene from the exorcist and actually lost weight in pregnancy. I feel sick sitting here now , just cant stomach the look of anything which is much worse than throwing up. Hard enough with a toddler running about to and as usual I am on my own looking after him.


----------



## anna matronic

Hi all! May I join :) I am due November 10th with my first and am a little scared to say the least :D


----------



## Dragonfly

welcome anna! and congrats! I am due 16th.


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks :) I've had a rough old ride the past few weeks, although not as bad as some of the stories I have read about! I have become a total hermit and have asked for some energy for Easter! If I am too tired for a real life, I shall have a cyber one instead!


----------



## Boothh

Hey how is everyones weekend going? My boobs don't feel sore today, I keep getting waves of sickness at random times which isn't nice, going to do the Easter shopping and buy a laptop :D


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly! I totally understand where you are coming from with your OH. Mine does the same, and sometimes I just wish I was a single parent as I pretty much do it all myself anyway & it would be a lot less stressful for me having not to be told what I do or do not do every day, and what I should be doing instead of what I have been doing. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Dragonfly

he is in for an ass kicking when he gets home. I dont know why men lie? I mean I never stop him going anywhere I am not like one of them woman who wouldnt let him I just want help ffs while he has a life and I sit in all day doing everything! I dont even have time to go out and dont feel like going out I have nausea really bad. Today he said he was goint to his mums, I knew he was lying as i heard him say to his bro what time was he goibn to that, well thats not his mums obviously then his sis called after and dropped it that they where away to a rally! admitted lying and dosnt know why he lied?? do whatever you want just dont lie about it ffs! some men are like flipping kids ! hole bootin to do later. Then wonders why I never believe him.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Still have sore nipples if I poke at them, tired.....woke up in the middle of the night nauseous...I hope everyone has a good Easter tomorrow :)


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> he is in for an ass kicking when he gets home. I dont know why men lie? I mean I never stop him going anywhere I am not like one of them woman who wouldnt let him I just want help ffs while he has a life and I sit in all day doing everything! I dont even have time to go out and dont feel like going out I have nausea really bad. Today he said he was goint to his mums, I knew he was lying as i heard him say to his bro what time was he goibn to that, well thats not his mums obviously then his sis called after and dropped it that they where away to a rally! admitted lying and dosnt know why he lied?? do whatever you want just dont lie about it ffs! some men are like flipping kids ! hole bootin to do later. Then wonders why I never believe him.

:hugs: I hope you start feeling better!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hope everybody is having a relaxing easter :flower:. Well I got my wish, nausea, emotions and tiredness back with avengence yesterday so I'm a bit more reassured things still going on :happydance:. Never been so glad to be sick lol :wacko:

DF give him the what for! x


----------



## vaniilla

ms has calmed down for me finally but I'm so nervous it will return while I'm abroad knowing my luck! really looking forward to my booking in appointment as I know I will be a step closer to the scan, I really hope everything is okay with beanie,

glad to see everyone is doing well :) time is finally feeling like its passing! december due dates are already here! before we know it will be summer which can't come sooner, whats with all the rain :dohh:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! excited for easter also! we have a couple things to go to tomorrow so it should be fun for DD as long as i dont get too queasy!


----------



## sophie c

oooo im feeling good still, ive decided to appreciate not being sick for a while and am thinking positive :D im super exicted about my booking in appointment on the 8th!! its come round quicker that i thought it would xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

such a bad day, my lap top was kicked off sofa by william and now the screens broke and I have a monitor hooked up to it. currys cant take it till next friday so I am stuck like this till fri then i will be without a lap top for 2 weeks till its fixed. Then my parents are in wales at the mo with my sis and have 4 computers at home and wouldnt even lend me one of them! I really dont know why I bothred to ask. Well least I can pay the rent now online and get teh shopping ordered this way. Mate lend me a lap top only it has no charger :( this has been a very bad day.


----------



## rowleypolie

dragonfly thats awful! i dont know what i would do without a computer! we have a few :rofl: (only 4 for 2 people) but dh fixes computers up as a hobby so hes always messing with mine! sometimes my mouse isnt working or my internet isnt working! he drives me crazy!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Dragonfly - sorry to hear about your crappy day,

Hope all you other sparklers are feeling ok and not too sick/tired. I had a sicky day today - not actually sick but nauseous and constipated so feel as full as an egg! Still managed to eat plenty tho, inc easter chocolate!

Had my booking in appointment yesterday, really nice midwife who was here for 3 hrs chatting away! then got to hear the heartbeat so all round awesome day! x


----------



## scicraft

Hi, everyone!

I got my BFP on March 20th and my due date is November 24th! 

This is my first pregnancy and I'm really nervous. I have Crohn's, am on Imuran (which is a class D) and my vitamin B-12 levels are at the low end of normal so I'm especially worried about NTD.

My first ultrasound is next Wednesday. Is that the point when it starts feeling real? Right now, I am trying to stay cautiously optimistic but not get too excited because I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome scicraft :flower: got so many girls now its amazing!


----------



## Boothh

Ah happy Easter everybody, I have had a stressful few days with some silly facebook abuse, but seems to be settling down now, 
my sore boobs returned this morning and I'm needing to pee ALOT! Lol, we are going to my mums for Easter dinner, Jesse has been spoilt for his first Easter and we even got a few bits lol! Mm Easter chocolate for breakfast haha, xx


----------



## fairygirl

Wow the number is so high! 
My clothes are getting ridiculously tight and even DF noticed I'm carring extra weight. Is this normal or do I need to start thinking before I eat?


----------



## izziebelle

Can't belive how big this thread has got now! Can you add twins next to my name on the list please :D xxx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Many congrats Izziebelle, sounds like you're over the moon!

TBH even though my clothes are getting a bit tight around the middle I have hardly put on any weight, no bump at all except when I'm feeling bloated I think. Jealous if you lot with bumps lol but I know my time will come 

Have a good day everybody x


----------



## fairygirl

I don't have bump! Just wobble and bloat. I must've put on weight in the past week, scared to get on the scales though.
Congrats Izziebelle :)


----------



## izziebelle

Thank you girlies xxxx


----------



## mushmouth

Wow november is going to be a busy month!!! Lol

congrats izziebelle! Twins!!!


----------



## devonangel

whoooo hoooo izzy twins

happy easter all 

xxxx


----------



## petitpas

Double congratulations Izziebelle! As for my bump, even my flump is vanishing. Have lost more weight! still, think I'm getting a little wider on the sides if that makes sense? happy Easter everyone! have the house full of guests and lodgers. even a guest of a guest which I'm not too happy about. that's probably why I'm still in bed cuddling phoebe (cat) and checking the news on here on my mobile instead of making breakfast for everyone!


----------



## Dragonfly

I am so sick of everyone, perhaps its hormones I am just sick of getting comments from ignorant people for a year now. Its come to the point where I will not take it any more and i think I will kill one of them. If my sons not to thin I get lectured about him not being socialised enough because he is wearly of the inlaws and my parents, all these people come seldom, come with a lot of noise and pick on him basically. Even my best mates hold him and he is fine, give him 10 mins of undevided attention normally and not shouting and confusing him he will be hour best friend, but no one has thatr time that bitches. They must really think there is something wrong with him or something, even though he is in perfect health , smart and bright he is a normal baby! if he isnt jumping around eating sweets , wreaking the house with a load of kids while being obese threes something wrong with him. :(


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

:hugs: dragonfly ... ignore them. Your son is gorgeous and who cares what they think. Although I know ignoring them is hard! 

Went out last night for a meal with my family and inlaws for my DH birthday. Went pretty well... I sat at one end with my family, his family at the other. Was always gonna be that way! Did get annoying with MIL starting boucning Joshua around and trying to make him play when he was obviously sooo tired! In the end i told DH he needs him bottle... so I got him back! Woo! Had cuddles and got him to sleep :) 

Got home and next door annoyed me...even tho I wasn't talking to him OH was and i was in the house. Dh was telling him we are going away next week and my brother will be staying so dont worry if someone is coming and going and its not us. Then he started lecturing DH about the sun and covering joshua up and blah blah! Honestly what gives ppl the right to tell us how to parent? Do they seriously think Im gonna sit him out in the mid day son naked and leave him to burn! GRrr

Whoops I didnt mean to come in here and have a rant *wanders off red faced*


----------



## you&me

Happy Easter to all you mums and mummies to be :flower: Hope you are having a lovely relaxing day.

I feel nauseaus, not actually been sick yet today which is a huge bonus, midwife booking in appointment is tuesday, then the hospital want me in at 12 weeks as I am a high risk pregnancy!! 

It is all starting to seem so real :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

it woldnt be so bad if they wouldnt stop repeating tihngs everytime they came in my house,. no offence to them they have never seen a breastfeed baby or co sleeping baby so thats why they think there is sometihng wrong with him. I never do as they say anyway, I do as I want and see fit it just gets on my wick they everyone has to repeat themselves, I find it insulting! I do my best my william, feed him the best, give him everything in love and it shows yet no one sees that. My friends see a calm pleasent boy who laughs and knows what no means , so nice. They see a boy who dosnt want them near him sadly. Why, because they are nit picking and telling him he needs this and that and picking. SIGH! 

if i could disappear I would, far away somewhere. I cant even get another place to live in this town. I think I may move somewhere else, only thing is I need money to get out of here. :(


----------



## AshleyNichole

congrats Izzy!!!


So how is everyone feeling today? Still no real symptoms here, I am a bit worried...


----------



## makeithappen

i was the same at your stage hun, now i have the sickness, sore boobs, constipation.... the lot lol they'll come dont worry :hugs:


----------



## AshleyNichole

i really really hope so that everything is fine...i know every preg is diff...but this is my 6th pregnancy and everytime i have had at least the nausea part of it....i dont have that this time...only if i dont eat for more than 3 hours...


----------



## anna matronic

I had terrible nausia and tiredness from when I found out at 5+3 up until about 3 days ago (8+3). I am being silly but worried!! It has been nice to be able to eat and actually go out :D

My boobs still kill which is a positive sign I guess :)


----------



## Boothh

Grr just been to my mums and ended up storming out! She borrowed £200 at Christmas from me, she said I could have it back a few days after Christmas cus she just needed it til she got paid at the end of the month, well ever since then there's been excuse why she can't give it to me, OH has had a go at me loads cus of it, so since we moved out iv been asking for it back she kept putting it off so yesterday I ended up having a go about it, we turned up today I sat down and she slammed the money on the table and walked out the room, then had a go at me everytime I said anything so we just ended up leaving, now OH is pissed off cus it's an hour round trip and he didn't even get a roast dinner out of it lol, plus we havnt been shopping so we have nothing in really til the shops open tomorrow,


----------



## mamagreenbean

wow, so many nov. babes~! isabelle, congrats X 2! What an adventure you are in for~

Im feeling pretty queasy these days.. 9 weeks tomorrow so hopefully only a few more weeks of this.


----------



## Dragonfly

I am sick of nausea, I rather throw up than feel sick all the time and I mean that as some know I threw up every day and all day with william. I can barely eat I feel so sick yet I am starving at the same time. :( tired to. Thinking of moving far far away from this place just looking into it only dont know if it will be before or after this baby, i think disrupting it all before would create hassel.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

easter has been good, just spending time with my dh and my mom. Happy Easter Everyone! 

As an update, the MS is easing a lot...but today it was weird, I was helping my sister do her hair this morning for church and all of the sudden my breast started leaking! Freaked me 
OUT! Is this even possible, cause im like....WHAT! ha ha!


----------



## Dragonfly

thats colestrum thats meant to happen.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i read the other thread started by another lady. I just thought it was too early to start since im only 9+3 so i was a little freaked out. thanks DF


----------



## Dragonfly

not to early I think I got mine about 13 weeks I was freaked a bit I must say, no one ever told me that would happen and I think I read it here to. You will be drowning your man in breastmilk after baby is born lol I done that first day I dame back from hospital! I was daisy the cow leaking everywhere. But sorts it self out when your body knows how much to make for the baby (if you breastfeed that is).


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I am going to be breastfeeding. Im really excited about it too. But really i was freaked cause no one had told me that could happen. I kinda wanted to cry cause i didnt know what was going on. Plus on breastfeeding, I have bigger breasts anyways so I figured why not put them to good use :D lol


----------



## Razcox

morning all ! Stuck in work today but i only have to do 1 bank hoilday a year so i like to get it out the way. Tried today but otherwise fine, i tend to get MS in the afternoon more then the morning. 

Hope everyone had a good easter and is enjoying the long weekend. Cant believe how big this thread is now, maybe we should find out where everyone is based? You never know we might run into someone in the hospital one day :)

I am in Telford Shropshire which is in the midlands of the UK


----------



## pichi

ah, after having my scan on saturday i feel totally relaxed how after seeing bubs all happy and healthy in there.... -sigh-

171bpm :)


----------



## you&me

I am based in Letchworth Garden City, Hertfordshire, so will be under the care of Lister Hospital, Stevenage.

Hope everyone is feeling good today!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Im in Rugby, warwickshire so will be at walsgrave hospital! 

Anyone thinking of having a home birth? I've been thinking about it a little, but argh I dunno if I want to or not. Guess i need to speak to my MW when I got in a few weeks. Knowing my area they will say you can but they can't guarentee a MW or something and if that was the case I'd go hospital!


----------



## Razcox

I havent decided yet where i am going as i have a choice of two, shrewsbury and Telford. Telford is closer but the dealings i have had with the princess royal have not been the best. They treated my nan like a piece of dirt when she badly broke her arm and had to have an OP and in the local are the rep is not good. However i havent been to the mat unit yet


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> I am going to be breastfeeding. Im really excited about it too. But really i was freaked cause no one had told me that could happen. I kinda wanted to cry cause i didnt know what was going on. Plus on breastfeeding, I have bigger breasts anyways so I figured why not put them to good use :D lol

like myself, its great for people with smaller boobs to they get boobs from it, me and you just get the filled,. they actually look better, like a boob job lol Always had big ones so no difference now really, whats another size up anyway when you cant get bras to fit right. I got one on ebay a nursing one, was £4.99 and they are great. Cheap,do the god. :thumbup: have a flappy bit that comes down. 


This morning i feel ok though I feel nothing if you get me :( if i go for my first scan soon I wont get my hopes up. I dont have a bad feeling but then I dont have any feeling :wacko: I dont feel prego just crap. I want this scan over and done with i think that will be the only thing to convince me.


----------



## janelouise

love the idea of a home birth but when it comes to the house i have OCDs :blush: so dont think i could relax because of the mess lol silly i know!!! :haha:

im in Weston-super-mare, north somerset going for weston hospital instead of bristol

my sickness is so so so bad hate it :growlmad: as just wish i could eat loads of food havnt touched 1 easter egg :growlmad: hope its passes soon 
1 week to go till midwife :happydance: cant wait just too have my notes will feel more real


----------



## Happyhayley

We told our families this weekend since we were all together which was great they were all so happy. And then I finally couldn't wait anymore and we told our friends. Which was really nice. Everyone is super excited for us. :) It feels much more exciting for me now too. Before everyday just felt regular and because I haven't had many symptoms other then the odd breast pain or a little wave of nausea when making dinner.


----------



## SilasLove

I am overly bored today. It is raining :(. So, no fun. Hope you ladies are well!

Welcome to all the new moms!


----------



## Razcox

I'm bored too! Work is very very dull and still have 1 hour 1/2 to go :( . . . .


----------



## Happyhayley

I woke up this morning thinking oh gosh I have 5 days till the weekend again. It just feels like forever.


----------



## Razcox

But at least we are in april now, counting down the days until my scan at the end of the month. I am going to be a nervous wreck on the day!


----------



## Dragonfly

eating Chinese nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I cant wait until thursday! I get to go in to my doctor for my first visit, YAY for lots of poking and proding :D but im excited and so is dh. Im just excited because thursday im going to be 10 weeks! WOOT FOR DOUBLE DIGIT WEEKS LOL! I get so excited and have made all these little steping stones for me to try to make time go faster. I love it :D What bad is i have lost weight, but i now only have 2 pairs of pants that fit me now...I told my dh that the baby is sucking all my fat away! he got a kick out of it. My morning sickness is starting to ease up alot. Its kinda nice. I still have the occasional episode where i smell something and it turns my stomach, but other than that im good. Now im starting to get back pains. :S But all im saying for now is "Just keep Growing, Just Keep Growing"(singing along with the tune of just keep swimming from the movie finding nemo :D)


----------



## Bambi1985

Don't think I've posted in here yet. Going by OV date I'm due on the 26th but will know for sure when I have an early scan on Saturday.


----------



## Boothh

I really hope I can breastfeed this time! With my son I got no support what so ever, we had stuggled alot and he only managed to latch on once, I feel guilty about it but he has not suffered from being FF at all I really want to try this time though and I am in a new area so hopefully the support will be better here :)
I would love a home birth I didn't like the hospital part at all last time, but it's highly likely I'll be having a section and if not I'll need to be under close watch the midwife said because I am classed as high risk now cus of what happened last time, :(


----------



## Boothh

Forgot to say! Tomorrow is 1week to my scan :) yaay


----------



## Happyhayley

I have a little chart at work about when I'm goign on mat leave. I'm taking it really early so I can spend time with my son on his therapy and stuff. I took out all weekends and days I know I have booked off already. I have 51 days left to be here.


----------



## Happyhayley

Speaking of mat leave how much are you intitled to in your different countries? We have a year which you can take as early as 2 months early but most people wait until the baby is born to start it. plus on top of that you can get an aditions 15 weeks if you feel unwell for any reason. which you would have to take before the babies born. So most take 15 weeks before the baby gets here and then a year afterwards. I am taking the 15 weeks plus the 2 months early so I will be done on June 18th. I would have to go back when my new baby is 10 months old but I might want to be a stay at home mom by then. Since my son has been in day care his physio therapy and occupational therapy has gone down some. I want that time to try and really work with him. Plus with all his medical appointments plus my pregnancy appointments I would be off all the time for doctors anyways.


----------



## Dragonfly

so jealous have to wait weeks on my first scan. I am trying to keep my dinner down here . :( so sick of nausea (no pun intended). I feel so shattered I want to go back to bed and I cant. William is walking around the room here, no crawling for him any more. And keeps turning off the tv, he has a dirty nappy so off to change it and throw up at same time.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Man I am sooooooooooooo tired!


----------



## petitpas

Happyhayley,
Sounds like you have a great plan! Here in the UK, we can take up to a year off. So, if we leave work two months before the baby is born, then we have another ten months after birth.
Obviously, if your doctor feels it is necessary, they can write you off sick earlier.

I have a friend who works in Switzerland. She gets a total of three months off work! She's saving up her holidays so she can add on another three weeks after that but then the baby has to go to day care.


----------



## Dragonfly

I eat as I feel sick and hungry, after that I feel sick again! ffs!


----------



## sophie c

im soooo fed up of acid indigestion!! my throat is burning!! :( but other than that im goooood, i had an MS episode this morning but i managed to fight it off with food, im just super excited for thursday my booking in appointment!! xx


----------



## Happyhayley

we have problems here because your off mat leave when your baby is 1 year old but most day cares wont take them till their atleast 18 months old. So at home day cares get a lot of 1-18 month olds or 2 years depending on where you live


----------



## petitpas

Happyhayley,
If you were in France, you'd be offered three years off for your second child (one year for first)! You even get a subsidy throughout that time as long as you work less than 80% ;-)
To be honest, I don't really know that much about day care as this is my first pregnancy. I would think that a lot of places take babies from when they are very young? Eeek, something to check out!


----------



## rowleypolie

really? here in hawaii you can get daycare at 6 weeks old for babies...then again DH is military and they have 6 weeks off if mom is active duty and then she has no choice but to put baby in daycare so they have to have that age group. DH only gets 2 weeks off which is hard but i will manage!

btw...updated! Welcom Bambi1985 and congrats izzy on twins!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im not working currently(because im in school) but i need to get my accounting degree so im going to go through online schooling so during my pregnancy im a little less stressed and dont have to sit in classes during hot summer! But also the nice thing about school online is i will be able to stay home with the lo. :D but we plan on moving back to where i grew up so my mom can help watch the baby while i work(because i always have a job up there because they loved me) so me and the dh are seriously thinking about that :S...


----------



## petitpas

Well, I haven't explained everything to DH yet (he's a bit clueless), but I am planning on taking the whole year off that they offer in the UK, even if I don't get paid (scary thought). Hopefully, I'll be able to go off one month before the birth and at the end of the year I'll have saved up another 4-5 weeks holiday I can tag on at the end. So, effectively, it'll be 13 months off!

Now all I need to do is find me a local bump-buddy so that we can hang out together during that year!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I'll probs take 9 months again...its what I took this time and go job I went back after 9 months as I got pregnant first month back! Whoops! Teehee


----------



## Boothh

Im getting worried that I don't feel sick, I have to remember that I didn't get ms with my son til around 9 or 10 weeks though so I suppose that's a comfort,


----------



## you&me

Yay...up another notch on the ticker today...

...And I get to see my midwife for a whole hour today to be poked, prodded and booked in :happydance:

My four year old asked me this morning...'mum are you sick again'...she doesn't know about me being pregnant yet...she is desperate for a sibling, and informed us the other week she was going to write to the stalk but we had to help her because she didn't know how to spell 'please'!! :dohh:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Very cold in the office today so i am sat here shivering and feeling a bit sick again! Burrrrr

How is everyone else doing this morning? Hope everyone had a good few days off xx

You and me - That is so cute bless her! When will you be telling her? She is going to be so excited :)


----------



## you&me

Razcox said:


> You and me - That is so cute bless her! When will you be telling her? She is going to be so excited :)

We have decided a week or so before my 12 week scan to sit and write this letter with her to the stalk that she keeps talking of, then post it...and try to time it so that the day we have the scan, the postman delivers her her own little card from the baby brother or sister growing in mummy's tummy saying that they are looking forward to meeting her and she is going to be the best big sister ever!! She is going to scream with excitement!!

My OH wants to tell her now, but we have had issues with bleeding etc, and although we saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks, I don't want to let her get excited then possibly face dissapointment, so am keeping it quiet until 12 weeks :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

one more week till my ticker moves up a box. I love seeing it move. Last box made me nervous as there wasnt a box after lol There was a baby haha. 

I feel sick, trying to hold down breaskfast. Why did i complain about no symptoms? nausea is way worse than throwing up. I am wreaked to. Feel like crap and the weather is crap here to. Dreading other halfs fam dropping in as I know they are in the area as all they will complain about is william being to skinny, he isnt getting this and that, he isnt socialised enough etc when he just really dosnt like you all lol and best of all they dont say it in front of my other half as he would answer them back.


----------



## mushmouth

you&me said:


> We have decided a week or so before my 12 week scan to sit and write this letter with her to the stalk that she keeps talking of, then post it...and try to time it so that the day we have the scan, the postman delivers her her own little card from the baby brother or sister growing in mummy's tummy saying that they are looking forward to meeting her and she is going to be the best big sister ever!! She is going to scream with excitement!!
> 
> My OH wants to tell her now, but we have had issues with bleeding etc, and although we saw the heartbeat at 6 weeks, I don't want to let her get excited then possibly face dissapointment, so am keeping it quiet until 12 weeks :happydance:

ooooooh that is so sweet!!!!


----------



## Razcox

I agree that is very very sweet! 

So who has got the dates through for a scan now? Maybe we can have a thing on the first page with scan dates as well so we know who is going when to offer support ect . . .


----------



## hinkybinky

My 12 week scan is on morning of 26th April, anyone else?


----------



## Razcox

Mine is 30th April at 9:15am


----------



## janelouise

great idea razcox will update when i get my date


----------



## makeithappen

mine is 28th april at 5:30pm! excited and nervous at the same time!! :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

makeithappen said:


> mine is 28th april at 5:30pm! excited and nervous at the same time!! :happydance:

LOL, same here! Will be great to finally see bubs but will be on tenderhooks until they say everything is ok.


----------



## Dragonfly

be another month before I even hear when mine is :( Feel so left out here.


----------



## Boothh

mine is on the 13th april at 1.30pm so one week today!!! :D soo nervous! xx


----------



## vaniilla

don't worry dragonfly time will go before you know it :) I have no idea when mine will be either, I won't be able to have one until I get back so I'll be around 13-14 weeks when I have my first, I'm thinking of siding on the later date in hopes of finding out the gender lol


----------



## Boothh

is anyone else peeing constantly? i forgot how annoying it was to get up in the night to pee! i could hold it in for a while when pregnant with my son but i dont think my bladder is a strong as it used to be and i feel like i am always making a dash for it! xx


----------



## hinkybinky

Boothh said:


> is anyone else peeing constantly? i forgot how annoying it was to get up in the night to pee! i could hold it in for a while when pregnant with my son but i dont think my bladder is a strong as it used to be and i feel like i am always making a dash for it! xx

Yep, twice in the night last night, it is driving me mad :wacko:

First thing I do before leaving the house is wee, then as soon as I get to where I'm going I need another one. I think OH thinks I'm making it up!

I feel your pain :-D


----------



## you&me

Another twice a night pee'er here!! :dohh:

You get into bed...get comfy...finally...start drifting off and BANG...toilet calls...

Are you having really restless nights sleep too...and dreams...my god they are so vivid!!


----------



## sophie c

arghhhh dreams are horribly vivid, last night apparently, i got attacked and held hostage by a man i know, so someone rang my dad who rescued me!! :S how odd!!!

and yeah another dash to the toilet'er here!!! x

xxxxx


----------



## sjb1985

Can i join!! My little bean is due 9th November xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Dont find out the sex here either they wont tell. Isnt my hospital nice, they call you at the latest possible time,. we dont get notes like you do we know nothing and dont get to know the sex. I remember on one of my internals when I was convinced i was in early labour they came back and told me i had strep, then said I had to come back for a proper test, I did, they messed about. Then when i asked for re test results no one had them. And when labour came I asked and there was no sign of strep on any tests! They called me and gave me a heartattack for no reason. 

I am eating a massive bag of chrisps and i really hope I dont throw up or thats going to hurt.


----------



## you&me

sjb1985 said:


> Can i join!! My little bean is due 9th November xx

Congratulations :flower:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months (well only 7 left really) :happydance: You are due the same day as me :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

Well i know I am defo pregnant haha. There is a cleaner tesco active toilet gel that I really liked when I was pregnant with William, I mean I could smell this everywhere! It was intoxicating the smell. (that and fairy fabric softner) anyway after pregnancy with WIlliam I couldnt smeel iutr, even when held up to nose it had no scent? I was gutted as I loved the smell. bought some today and I can Snell it again! outside the loo and all! haha. And as time goes on I will be smelling it all around the house. 

Last night was freaky there comes a smell of aftershave in random parts of my house and I do not know wtf was going on last night it was by fridge then when I was going to bed it was in the hall upstairs and I couldn't locate it and its not other halfs it was nice stuff though. One morning we walked into the kitchen and it was stinking of old after shave in one spot then it moved and went away it freaked the hell out of my other half lol was like someone was just in there.


----------



## Happyhayley

yay week 7 starts today for me. one more week and I'll move up the ticker from sea monkey box to actual baby looking box. My husband had a dream last night that he was pregnant and just like you can sometimes see the foot in a moms tummy he imagined the baby pressed his whole face up against it. It's really nice that he's so excited this time around. Last time I think he was really really nervous and scared so he couldn't be excited...but his dreams are just weird haha


----------



## mummyconfused

im my godness, im nearly 10wks.. is it going slow but fast for anyone else??? so excited


----------



## mummyconfused

Happyhayley said:


> yay week 7 starts today for me. one more week and I'll move up the ticker from sea monkey box to actual baby looking box. My husband had a dream last night that he was pregnant and just like you can sometimes see the foot in a moms tummy he imagined the baby pressed his whole face up against it. It's really nice that he's so excited this time around. Last time I think he was really really nervous and scared so he couldn't be excited...but his dreams are just weird haha

It wont move up for two more weeks babe.. At 9wks.. I thought it happened at 8wks too Grrrr lol Just thought id let you know


----------



## lauralou82

my scan is april 21st 9am all excited now cant wait.


----------



## Happyhayley

mummyconfused said:


> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> yay week 7 starts today for me. one more week and I'll move up the ticker from sea monkey box to actual baby looking box. My husband had a dream last night that he was pregnant and just like you can sometimes see the foot in a moms tummy he imagined the baby pressed his whole face up against it. It's really nice that he's so excited this time around. Last time I think he was really really nervous and scared so he couldn't be excited...but his dreams are just weird haha
> 
> It wont move up for two more weeks babe.. At 9wks.. I thought it happened at 8wks too Grrrr lol Just thought id let you knowClick to expand...


Oh Boo :nope:oh well. I can wait an extra week.:thumbup: Thanks for telling me. I woulda been like WHATS WRONG WITH THIS THING! :x


----------



## maybe_baby

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely Easter weekend! We told siblings and grandparents this weekend, my Oma (mum's mum) cried on the phone (she's German) and the most exciting thing is Opa (grandad) made a crib for my cousins when they were born as he used to be a carpenter and they are going to send it over here for me to use :happydance: I'm sooo excited!

Also did a shopping day yesterday in Milton Keynes and popped via Mamas and Papas on the way home and it was AMAZING! Seriously, I was like a kid in a sweet shop, even hubby was getting excited about all the cute furniture. I can't wait till June when we start buying things, it's going to be so much fun lol

Had a night out with some girly friends on Thursday, and I felt like the most awkward person alive being the only sober person there, made me feel very old :haha:

Also told all my work colleagues today and got lots of cuddles and a big slab of chocolate cake - I could get used to this :haha:


----------



## Razcox

Maybe_baby - How lovely for you to have a hand made crib! Me and DH were the same in Mother care on friday. Cant wait to start building my little nest :)

Anyone elses OH not interested?? We have not BDed since the day before the :bfp: everytime i try he doesnt want to know and has now banned :sex: until 2nd tri and the scan . . . . THATS ANOTHER 4 WEEKS AWAY! How am i going to make it? :hissy:


----------



## Dragonfly

why not have sex? dosnt harm. i was scared first pregnancy doing it but honestly it doesnt harm. Unless your swinging from stuff and doing dangerous acrobatics lol orgasms are way better to.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i have had sex too. just as long as its not CRAZY like DF said ;) have fun


----------



## Happyhayley

we are the opposite. i'm the one not overly interested. We have done it just to keep him happy but I am always the one with the lower drive. or he has a crazy high drive.


----------



## maybe_baby

We've :sex: once since I got my BFP and hubby felt very weird about it! I'm not really in the mood at the mo, Just want to sleep, and if he even thinks about touching my boobs he will be a dead man walking! 

He is definitely hoping that the sex drive will go into overdrive soon lol


----------



## Dragonfly

in third tri I was sex mad , at the start wasnt interested to. Not really interested now. so tired with looking after William I do need a kickstart hehehe.


----------



## Boothh

Last time we had loads of sex as much as possible for me, I think OH was looking forward to it again but we've done it twice since bfp.. I just frankly cba lol he's practically begging me at night now lmao xx


----------



## rowleypolie

we arent bedding either but it has to do with all the tension and fighting not really the fact tha either of us is interested! i cant wait until the bickering stops i just hope it stops before i kill DH!

updated!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I dont have the energy for sex! Just want to sleep .. between looking after Joshua and pregnancy tiredness I go to bed and all I want is to sleep! 

OMG getting the crazy vivid dreams to ... strange dreams to! wake up so much in the night to it sucks


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i just keep having dreams about the pregnancy and everything with it. And whenever i "have" the baby its always a girl so im hoping its a sign :D me and dh :sex: during the day because he works nights and when he comes home im so tired from being pregnant and he is so tired from work. So we just sleep. I like it though because i have more energy during the day anyways. ;) lol. Lately i have been a sex maniac!!! (part of that might be that dh was gone for 2 weeks) sorry if its TMI lol.


----------



## Dragonfly

haha I have weird vivid dreams, things appear in my room and all. You swear I was on something with the way I act some nights. I know I am seeing them but its normal while in a sleep/awake state. Then I come around and go back to sleep after the giant butterfly goes lol aside from seeing random characters in my room that amuse me i had a dream when i was preg with william that i gave birth but he was a fish, he grew hair and fried him in a frying pan and he turned into a dog with no nose.


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> haha I have weird vivid dreams, things appear in my room and all. You swear I was on something with the way I act some nights. I know I am seeing them but its normal while in a sleep/awake state. Then I come around and go back to sleep after the giant butterfly goes lol aside from seeing random characters in my room that amuse me i had a dream when i was preg with william that i gave birth but he was a fish, he grew hair and fried him in a frying pan and he turned into a dog with no nose.

Ha, I had to LOL at that dream of William! I had numerous dreams that I had a girl, but my LO is very much a boy. ;)


----------



## you&me

Morning Everyone!!

After 10 attempts and a hematomia later the midwife gave up drawing my bloods yesterday so am off to sit over the hospital now and get them done!!

Has anyone else noticed round about 9 weeks their sickness easing off a bit?


----------



## rowleypolie

dh and i have made up for the most part...maybe due to date night and some much needed love! but it has been a rocky couple days and weeks! Good thing for babysitters, movies and food!


----------



## janelouise

got a scan today at 10.15 :happydance: hope bean is alittle bigger and hope the lady isnt too scary that i can ask for a photo this time!!
trying to drink some water but very hard when you cant stop feeling sick


----------



## Razcox

janelouise said:


> got a scan today at 10.15 :happydance: hope bean is alittle bigger and hope the lady isnt too scary that i can ask for a photo this time!!
> trying to drink some water but very hard when you cant stop feeling sick

Good luck today hun and keep us updated :flower:


----------



## mummyconfused

Arghhhh im 10wks FAR OUT


----------



## maybe_baby

I figured out this morning that we've now known for 4 weeks about being pregnant and that has FLOWN by. Another 4 weeks and I'll be at the 12 week stage!

Also worked out that by the time Doctor Who finishes (I love it!) I'll be over half way through the pregnancy! It's soo scary!


----------



## Boothh

Yaay for double digit weeks :) I hatebeing near the end it feels like I'm laggin behind!


----------



## mushmouth

I feel miles behind you all! darnit!


----------



## Razcox

Horay for the double digits! I will be joining you all on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## sophie c

i cant wait for double digits!!!! WOOPW WOOP!!!! xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant till my box moves up then i wont have a shrimp looking baby and a proper looking one. 
So sick of nausea, if i smell something I dont like I am heaving, I am afraid to go out in b
in case I throw up! I rather throw up at least then I knew my stomach was empty and I couldn't throw up any more now its just torture. I have a dentist app in 2 weeks and I dont want to go as I dont want to heave in front of them. I have a fear of throwing up up in public as I am a dramatic vomiter, looks like I am dying lol


----------



## mummyconfused

I cant belive ive reached double digits!!! FAR OUT!!!!! So excited only 30 more wks lol


----------



## sophie c

hun i know how you feel about vomitting in public, i literally cry my eyes out when im sick! :( i was nearly sick in the car park the other day so i made rhys let me in the car and get a bag so no one saw! :( 

xx


----------



## anna matronic

9 weeks today :happydance:

I have been away for easter so I am hoping when I et home later I might have something from the doctors or hospital. I am now starting to get very excited. My symptoms seem to have come back again today after a short break. I have one into work today though for a few hours, maybe it is linked :haha:

The only thing I am sad about is that my sister is taking it all very bad. She has miscarried twice in the past year and is being really unsupportive, as mine is unplanned. I have had no congratulations, no texts or calls to see how I am (I live 60 miles away) no offer of borrowing any baby books. It is sad. I put on a brave face about it as I don't need the stress, but my mum is very angry that she can't be pleased and offer the support I need right now, just as we have done with her :cry:


----------



## mummyconfused

Anna thats really sad.. I hope she comes around!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

That is selfish Anna. I can understand her being sad but there is no need to take it out like that on you and ignore you. Perhaps in time she will come out of it. She should have said congrads though I know how offensive it is when someone doesnt say it as not many said it to me this time around, makes me sad. Maybe the think I done a bad job first time and dont think I should have any more. When I said it to my other halfs sis she just looked at me, And I havnt seen her in w weeks and even questions me was I really preg as I said my period was due ages ago, well it doenst come duh lol ??? she dosnt even talk to me any more and other halfs mum said nothing when she seen me and has known for a few weeks. I dont know what their prob is buit its got me down anyway, last time everyone was so excited I was excited now I just feel deflated and not cared about. My own family where the same, they all knew from my mum and when I said it to them as they didnt congrad they where shifty?? I come from families that think I am not doing right with breastfeeding by the way, I dont do things their way and non agree,. I would never question their parenting skills yet mine are called in all the time. I should be doing this and that, basically I should be making my kid miserable and also feeding sugar with ever meal. Sorry for rant I do know how you feel, it makes you feel crap when your excited and everyone else cant even pretend to be.


----------



## janelouise

:happydance: for the double figures girls :happydance:

well im back from the scan im in love :cloud9: bean was loads bigger today and really clear heartbeat measuring 7 weeks 4 days so bang on my dates really :happydance: hospital also said they will book my 12 weeks scan today so should have a letter soon!! real so more real now :cloud9:


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> That is selfish Anna. I can understand her being sad but there is no need to take it out like that on you and ignore you. Perhaps in time she will come out of it. She should have said congrads though I know how offensive it is when someone doesnt say it as not many said it to me this time around, makes me sad. Maybe the think I done a bad job first time and dont think I should have any more. When I said it to my other halfs sis she just looked at me, And I havnt seen her in w weeks and even questions me was I really preg as I said my period was due ages ago, well it doenst come duh lol ??? she dosnt even talk to me any more and other halfs mum said nothing when she seen me and has known for a few weeks. I dont know what their prob is buit its got me down anyway, last time everyone was so excited I was excited now I just feel deflated and not cared about. My own family where the same, they all knew from my mum and when I said it to them as they didnt congrad they where shifty?? I come from families that think I am not doing right with breastfeeding by the way, I dont do things their way and non agree,. I would never question their parenting skills yet mine are called in all the time. I should be doing this and that, basically I should be making my kid miserable and also feeding sugar with ever meal. Sorry for rant I do know how you feel, it makes you feel crap when your excited and everyone else cant even pretend to be.

It is so sad. Especially as I think back to when she had her first and how excited we were. The thing is the world has revolved around her for the past 4 years now, whereas I have just gone along getting my degree and post grad and all that (she miscarried the day I qualified last year) so I have never felt like I have had the congrats I deserve. Sometimes I just want to be the important one for once. Maybe I am being selfish about that!! My mum has been so amazing and is so disappointed and upset for me. This past few weeks have been pretty bad because this was all a total mistake. But now I have come to terms with it all it is the best mistake I have made!! So why can't I have some support instead of patronsing, bitchy comments.

In fact, she said to my mum "I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner" I said to mum, I am allowed to say that about myself but no-one else is and she hasn;t even got the guts to say it to my face. She is going to be an auntie, her daughter is going to have a cousin and she doesn't seem to give a shit :(

No letter about any appointments when I got home either :growlmad:


----------



## Razcox

janelouise said:


> :happydance: for the double figures girls :happydance:
> 
> well im back from the scan im in love :cloud9: bean was loads bigger today and really clear heartbeat measuring 7 weeks 4 days so bang on my dates really :happydance: hospital also said they will book my 12 weeks scan today so should have a letter soon!! real so more real now :cloud9:

So pleased for you, did you manage to get a piccy this time?


----------



## Happyhayley

I am having terrible shooting breast pain today. All in one boob. I feel like that boob is going to explode leaving me with just 1. I talk on the phone all day at work and I literally at one point went OOWWW to a customer.


----------



## maybe_baby

anna matronic said:


> It is so sad. Especially as I think back to when she had her first and how excited we were. The thing is the world has revolved around her for the past 4 years now, whereas I have just gone along getting my degree and post grad and all that (she miscarried the day I qualified last year) so I have never felt like I have had the congrats I deserve. Sometimes I just want to be the important one for once. Maybe I am being selfish about that!! My mum has been so amazing and is so disappointed and upset for me. This past few weeks have been pretty bad because this was all a total mistake. But now I have come to terms with it all it is the best mistake I have made!! So why can't I have some support instead of patronsing, bitchy comments.
> 
> In fact, she said to my mum "I'm surprised it didn't happen sooner" I said to mum, I am allowed to say that about myself but no-one else is and she hasn;t even got the guts to say it to my face. She is going to be an auntie, her daughter is going to have a cousin and she doesn't seem to give a shit :(
> 
> No letter about any appointments when I got home either :growlmad:

I've never had a miscarriage, but I can imagine it must be heartbreaking. Maybe she just needs some time to get used to the idea and accept it? Lots of people use bitchy words to hide their pain.

I'm not excusing her, she's your sister and should support you. Just trying to think of it from a flip perspective. xx


----------



## maybe_baby

janelouise said:


> :happydance: for the double figures girls :happydance:
> 
> well im back from the scan im in love :cloud9: bean was loads bigger today and really clear heartbeat measuring 7 weeks 4 days so bang on my dates really :happydance: hospital also said they will book my 12 weeks scan today so should have a letter soon!! real so more real now :cloud9:

glad it went well xx


----------



## Chatterbox84

can you add me to the November Sparklers list too pleeeease? EDD (until scan says otherwise) 12.11.10 :cloud9:


----------



## janelouise

Razcox said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: for the double figures girls :happydance:
> 
> well im back from the scan im in love :cloud9: bean was loads bigger today and really clear heartbeat measuring 7 weeks 4 days so bang on my dates really :happydance: hospital also said they will book my 12 weeks scan today so should have a letter soon!! real so more real now :cloud9:
> 
> So pleased for you, did you manage to get a piccy this time?Click to expand...

thanks lovely :hugs: no :growlmad: they only printed off one photo and that was to stick in my hospital notes!! so will have to wait till 12 weeks at least it will look more like a baby then :happydance:


----------



## janelouise

welcome chatterbox and congrats xx


----------



## Kerry.

Hey everyone.

Can I please be moved from 18th to 19th? Had a scan today and my EDD is 19/11/10 now :)

Thank you.

Hope everyone & their bumps are doing well x


----------



## Boothh

Hi girls :) just had a lovely afternoon with my friend who is ttc, and I sorted out some of LO tiny baby, newborn and 0-3 stuff and came out with a full bin bag of unisex stuff, mostly plain vests and
sleepsuits but I know from experience
you can never have enough of! Obviously I'll be the new
baby new clothes too but it's good for back up and saves me
cash on basics :) if we have a boy though I have bags and bags of clothes and will hardly need to buy anything! 

So sorry for the crap layout of my comments I'm on iPhone and keep pressing return instead of space! :dohh:

I am peeing for England today! So bad! I'm going to get in the bath now while OH does jesses bedtime routine, I am so tired looking forward to having an hours peace :p


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Yay Jane ... great at seeing bubs again! 
REally really wanna see my ickle one ... wish I had a scan date to be aiming towards!


----------



## janelouise

lucy fingers crossed you will have a date not long after your holiday lovely!! how long now till your off? xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome!

getting so nervous about my appointment in the morning! the hospital usually does an early scan to confirm heartbeat but its not something i schedule so i just hope that i actually get a scan and get a pic to take home!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

good luck rowley! My appointment is at 2 so hope all goes well for you!


----------



## Just1Please

I've been meaning to add myself in here. I'm due November 29th.


----------



## rowleypolie

added you Just1Please! congrats


----------



## Cocobelle

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! And I am so jealous of EVERYONE who has seen their little ones already. My scan is not for ages (23 April) sometimes I actually wonder if there is actually anything in there :rofl:

I am doing ok, day time is good although things start going a little down hill come evening when the nausea kicks in, although its not bad enough to be sick and it actually eases up if I lie down, so its loads of sofa time for me while DH cooks dinner! Perfect!

I need to make an appointment for next week for my 10 week bloods, I hate blood tests so that will be fun. My tummy also seems to have 'popped out' and I am having to keep the top button undone on my trousers now. I did buy some maternity yoga pants for lounging in on the weekend and while they are the most comfy pants on earth, they are too big around my tummy still so can't really leave the house wearing them in case they end up around my ankles :lol:

And ........ I will also be double figures tomorrow! Yeee-haw!

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

janelouise said:


> lucy fingers crossed you will have a date not long after your holiday lovely!! how long now till your off? xx

I go Monday *bounces*
Nice that it breaks things up a little to ... will be over 9 weeks when i get back and then see midwife and hopefully she will book scan so things will start to feel like they are going somewhere! 

Some days I dont feel pregnant at all though and I do worry that Im imagining I am and they are going to tell me there is nothing there :( Must stop thinking like that


----------



## devonangel

my 12 week scan isnt till the 28th of april and my cousins baby is due that day as well


----------



## you&me

I had an emergency scan at 6+3 and saw the heartbeat...but because we want to have the Nuchal Fold scan they won't do it until as close to 12 weeks as possible or after...so am hopefully having mine at 11+6 which is the 26th April...4 days before we get married...that gives everyone only a couple of days to get used to the news before it becomes obvious in my wedding dress :happydance:

I am really struggling to hide the beginnings of an obvious bump...my cousin has picked up on it already so I feel like I am trying to avoid people now for the next 2 weeks.

My nausea and actual sickness seems to have confined itself to just the mornings these last few days so I am not feeling so fed up with it now!!


----------



## claire911

you&me said:


> Morning Everyone!!
> 
> After 10 attempts and a hematomia later the midwife gave up drawing my bloods yesterday so am off to sit over the hospital now and get them done!!
> 
> Has anyone else noticed round about 9 weeks their sickness easing off a bit?

Yes mine did! I have been sick a couple of times since but I'm just sick and its over with rather than feeling green for hours!!

Got my first midwife appointment today :happydance:


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! How is everyone today? Looks like its going to be a lovely day again here, shame i am stuck in work and cant enjoy it :hissy: Still nearly the weekend and i plan to take it easy for a couple of days.

You & Me - Very jealous of the bump, i am a bigger girl so it will be a while yet before you see a bump and not just fat :( I just look bloated and heavy at the min.

Claire911 - Good luck at the MW today, hope it all goes well. You will have to update us all with what they do. Mine is still a couple of weeks away and i have very little idea about what to expect.


----------



## you&me

claire911 said:


> Yes mine did! I have been sick a couple of times since but I'm just sick and its over with rather than feeling green for hours!!
> 
> Got my first midwife appointment today :happydance:

Yay...bingo...that's what mine has been like for the last 3 days...which is quite a novelty...I thought I was originally going the same way I did with my daughter, sick all day, every day up until 28 weeks...and then I started worrying as the sickness this time started easing off a bit!! Hehehe.

I am starting to feel quite good, I have a bit more energy now the sickness has gone too...I do miss listening to my 4 year old standing behind the bathroom door every morning saying 'mum..are ya being sick...not AGAIN...but that's okay cos I can help ya mum' :laugh2:


----------



## you&me

Oooohhhhh and good luck at the midwives appointment :flower:


----------



## petitpas

Cocobelle said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies!!! And I am so jealous of EVERYONE who has seen their little ones already. My scan is not for ages (23 April) sometimes I actually wonder if there is actually anything in there :rofl:
> 
> I am doing ok, day time is good although things start going a little down hill come evening when the nausea kicks in, although its not bad enough to be sick and it actually eases up if I lie down, so its loads of sofa time for me while DH cooks dinner! Perfect!
> 
> I need to make an appointment for next week for my 10 week bloods, I hate blood tests so that will be fun. My tummy also seems to have 'popped out' and I am having to keep the top button undone on my trousers now. I did buy some maternity yoga pants for lounging in on the weekend and while they are the most comfy pants on earth, they are too big around my tummy still so can't really leave the house wearing them in case they end up around my ankles :lol:
> 
> And ........ I will also be double figures tomorrow! Yeee-haw!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day xx

Hi Coco! We're EDD-buddies!!!
My belly seems to have popped out a little yesterday, too. At first I thought it was just a fattie day but as the day wore on and my zip went lower and lower I started thinking that this was maybe my popping-out-day 

I am off to the haematologist today. The plan is to put me on daily heparin injections. I feel for you on the bloods. Until last year I practically had to be held down for any needle to enter my body. Then I had to start sticking myself - eeek. Good needle-phobe therapy, though. Still, not relishing having to start up with all that again...

Anyways, here's to double figures tomorrow :friends:


----------



## mushmouth

Well I've given into the tiredness and having a duvet day! I had told my boss on tuesday and he's Been great. I feel quite pathetic actually... I mean I'm barely 7 weeks and already like this! Ugh


----------



## you&me

Razcox said:


> You & Me - Very jealous of the bump, i am a bigger girl so it will be a while yet before you see a bump and not just fat :( I just look bloated and heavy at the min.

I am on the chunky side...I look better in the mornings, then of an evening it all bloats out a lot more!! The boobage has gone up a size too..OH is loving that!! LOL

If like me you are a little on the heavier side, I see you are in the UK too...at my midwives appointment this tuesday gone, she just did bloods (well attempted to, 10 times, then gave up) she weighed me, went through my folder that the doctor had given me on confirming the pregnancy...but she also gave me forms to ring up for a Glucose Tolerance Test...I think as routine they check anyone carrying extra weight for Gestational Diabetes...nothing hugely to worry about, I had it done with my daughter...just means sitting in pathology for a few hours, drinking a few drinks that is like sugar in a cup and drawing bloods to check sugar levels :flower:

Which remonds me...I must ring to book mine up!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I always found the first tri knocked it out of me, as it goes it it got easier. Yeah I had a bump but felt a lot better. 

not really in good form today, fed up. Feel I am stuck in a rut and there is so much to do and I am in debt with rent and all. Cant manage any dam more to be honest and i cant go anywhere?? nothing like being stuck! plus i need to get rid of one of my dogs, i cant manage him and i think he wold be happier elsewhere and i want to know who takes him as he is a nervous dog i adopted. He has my house wreaked to but i feel like i am failing him if i give him away. least if it was a friend that took him i would always know he was ok. but no one wants him. :(


----------



## Boothh

you&me said:


> Razcox said:
> 
> 
> You & Me - Very jealous of the bump, i am a bigger girl so it will be a while yet before you see a bump and not just fat :( I just look bloated and heavy at the min.
> 
> I am on the chunky side...I look better in the mornings, then of an evening it all bloats out a lot more!! The boobage has gone up a size too..OH is loving that!! LOL
> 
> If like me you are a little on the heavier side, I see you are in the UK too...at my midwives appointment this tuesday gone, she just did bloods (well attempted to, 10 times, then gave up) she weighed me, went through my folder that the doctor had given me on confirming the pregnancy...but she also gave me forms to ring up for a Glucose Tolerance Test...I think as routine they check anyone carrying extra weight for Gestational Diabetes...nothing hugely to worry about, I had it done with my daughter...just means sitting in pathology for a few hours, drinking a few drinks that is like sugar in a cup and
> drawing bloods to check sugar levels :flower: Which remonds me...I must ring to book mine up!!Click to expand...


I am a bigger girl to as I still havnt lost my baby weight from last tine and when I went to see the mw she told me I would have to have the glucose test too! Hope it's not too bad cus I never had it last time, though she did say you drink lucozade instead if you want lol,
my stomach has popped out already and I look obviously pregnant and have
had to dig out my maternity jeans and tops already cus I feel uncomfortable, my son is only 7 months though so I don't think my stomach has had long enough to recover from last time, so that must be the reason for it! xx


----------



## you&me

The GTT takes about 3 hours...I have just booked mine...they want it done at 13 and again at 16 weeks this time...I didn't have it until 28 weeks first time around.

Have finally got my scan date for the Nuchal Fold too...Monday 26th April at 9.40am :happydance:

I had to give in and order a pair of maternity jeans...they should arrive today...can't bear the feeling of my normal jeans cutting me in half any longer!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant tell if i have a bump I have my saggy belly from last time still there so i look 25 weeks prego all the time :( I only managed to lose a stone between having william and getting pregnant and it didnt make much a difference. 

Phoned hospital they said i would be seen in 3 weeks and hear next week when my app was. So thats not so bad, they checked waiting list so it all must be on time as i will be 12 weeks then. least i get a date next week. 

very down today and have a tooth ache to .


----------



## newbie

Hi ladies, hope you are all well!! 
Just wanted to say that I had a scan this morning!!
Baby is fine (just the one!) and in the right place - WOOHOO!!! and we saw the heartbeat! My dates are perfect so I don't have to figure out how to change my ticker!!

xxxxx


----------



## janelouise

newbie said:


> Hi ladies, hope you are all well!!
> Just wanted to say that I had a scan this morning!!
> Baby is fine (just the one!) and in the right place - WOOHOO!!! and we saw the heartbeat! My dates are perfect so I don't have to figure out how to change my ticker!!
> 
> xxxxx

:happydance::happydance: really pleased you got your scan at last and all is well :hugs: hope you can start enjoying it more now


----------



## Razcox

Newbie - so glad the scan went well! :happydance: now you can relax a bit and enjoy it all.

Just had cheese and chips for lunch rather then the healthy chicken sandwich i was going to have - Oh well nevermind! On the + side they have helped me feel less sicky which is good.


----------



## AshleyNichole

Newbie~what was your babies heartbeat did they tell you?

Doing alright here, Just waiting patiently for doctors appt tomorrow for more bloods and hopefully get some answers as to why my bloods are not doubling I hope by now they are though PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING PRAYING for my :baby:


----------



## Happyhayley

I am plus size and usually I hide my belly as much as possible but lately I like to pretend its my baby bump when really I know my baby is very small and hidden underneth the belly.


----------



## LollieK

Can I join?! 

I'm a newbie - due 1st November with our first baby. So excited! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

You&me they told me that mine would be at 28weeks this time, wonder why they want yours earlier, :/ 

Hauler I do that too I am now a 16 after putting 4st on with my son and still havnh 2st left lol, I am going to try and now make that mistake this time and not pig out, cuscwe are getting married 6months after this baby is due and u don't want
to look like a fat pig! Xx


----------



## Boothh

You&me they told me that mine would be at 28weeks this time, wonder why they want yours earlier, :/ 

Hauler I do that too I am now a 16 after putting 4st on with my son and still havnh 2st left lol, I am going to try and now make that mistake this time and not pig out, cuscwe are getting married 6months after this baby is due and u don't want
to look like a fat pig! Xx


----------



## Boothh

I did write hayley but predictive iPhone decided I said hauler :dohh:


----------



## kat08

Hi all

Have been lurking for a while but would love to officially join this thread!

I am due Nov 26th - saw baby beans heartbeat on Tuesday which was amazing!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Multistorey

Can I join? I'm due on 23rd November!!! So excited!


----------



## mushmouth

Hey welcome you two!


----------



## AshleyNichole

welcome to all the newbies!! :)


----------



## SilasLove

Welcome to all the new gals!! Congrats! xx

Woo, I moved up a picture on my ticker!! :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

first off welcome all the new mommies :D H&H 9(well 7) months :D

as an update for myself, I went to my first prenatal appointment. My doctor is HILARIOUS! I love him to death! Everything went good, and he did a quick little ultrasound! My baby was in there squirming around :D the doctor kept having to move the wand to stay on it! the heart looks amazing and we got to see the little arms and legs too! Needless to say im on cloud nine! everytime I think about seeing my little squirming baby I smile its so amazing how much changes in just a couple of weeks! my doctor also says that everything looks great and that I have a really really healthy pregnancy. I just cant wait to feel my baby


----------



## Razcox

blkhairbeauty said:


> first off welcome all the new mommies :D H&H 9(well 7) months :D
> 
> as an update for myself, I went to my first prenatal appointment. My doctor is HILARIOUS! I love him to death! Everything went good, and he did a quick little ultrasound! My baby was in there squirming around :D the doctor kept having to move the wand to stay on it! the heart looks amazing and we got to see the little arms and legs too! Needless to say im on cloud nine! everytime I think about seeing my little squirming baby I smile its so amazing how much changes in just a couple of weeks! my doctor also says that everything looks great and that I have a really really healthy pregnancy. I just cant wait to feel my baby

Aww wow thats so great! :happydance:

I am bidding on an angelsounds doppler to try and hear the heatbeat before my scan in 3 weeks. Really wish they were like that here as i havent seen anyone yet :shrug:


----------



## Cocobelle

petitpas said:


> Hi Coco! We're EDD-buddies!!!
> My belly seems to have popped out a little yesterday, too. At first I thought it was just a fattie day but as the day wore on and my zip went lower and lower I started thinking that this was maybe my popping-out-day
> 
> I am off to the haematologist today. The plan is to put me on daily heparin injections. I feel for you on the bloods. Until last year I practically had to be held down for any needle to enter my body. Then I had to start sticking myself - eeek. Good needle-phobe therapy, though. Still, not relishing having to start up with all that again...
> 
> Anyways, here's to double figures tomorrow :friends:

Hi Petitpas :wave: 

Whooo-Hoooo to our double figures! Can't believe I have not noticed we are EDD-buddies before, and both Pingus too! It will be fun to compare notes over the next 7 months (eek just a few weeks until we are 2nd tri).

I am so glad your tummy has also popped, I was worried mine was just from too many sweets (for medicinal reasons obviously, sweets ward off nausea) I think it is time to go clothes shopping as I just can't sit down wearing my trousers/jeans without undoing the zip. 

I hope everything went ok at the haematologists. Your poor thing, having to do that every day makes me ashamed at making such a fuss about having it once or twice. I am such a baby I have to use 'magic cream' before I go. They laugh but I don't care, it does work!

:dance::dance::dance:​Huge congratulations to all the new mummies-to-be, its great that we are still having new members to our little community. I hope you all have a H&H 7 or so months! 

I am feeling good today, full of the joys of spring! For me it is not until early evening that the nausea sets in, I am just grateful it is not all day. Anyone got any baby related weekend plans?


----------



## Boothh

Goodmorning! 
Cocobelle - I think my weekend will be spent worrying about my scan on Tuesday! I'm just so paranoid that something bad has happened! :/

OH has been given lots of overtime which is good though it means Saturday morning he will be working! :( my little boy will be turning 8months next Thursday too! I can't believe how fast he has grown up from bring this tiny little baby into my big boy who is learning everyday! He has mastered climbing out of his chair.. While strapped in! He is so adventurous and into everything! Can't believe he will be the big 1 in just a few short months! xx


----------



## rowleypolie

3 new ladies! congrats!

a big hugs to maggsy11! hope to see you back in the first tri soon!

i got to see my bean today and it was amazing! seen the best doc i have ever had and i think i will keep her! cant write much as i am exhausted! night girls!


----------



## Razcox

Yeah for another healthy bean! :happydance:

Oh and also a big hello to all the new ladies, sorry i forgot before! :hugs:


----------



## jkj22

hi, i'm a newbie on this site but realy want to post as everyone is so friendly on here.
I think im due november, thing is i came off the pill july 2009 and since then ive only had 2 periods (always been very irregular), last one being december 3rd so when i didnt get a period in jan i did a test and it was negative. Then felt a few symptoms a few months later so did a test 6th march and it was positive. since jan this year Kept a diay of all dates tried to concieve so ive kind of worked it out and think im due november. Got my first scan on 20th april, so excited can't wait to finally find out how far gone i am! hopefully i'll be about 12 weeks then too! 
anyway sorry for the rambling really just wanted to share my story.
sticky beans to us all...
x


----------



## LollieK

Oh all you lucky ladies who have had your scan already! Mine is next Thursday at 11.20am - I'll be 11 + 4. Cannot wait to see :baby:

Went to doc yesterday as I have had a lingering headache for 3 days. He tried to hear heartbeat but said he was 95% positive he wouldn't as it was too early - and he didn't :nope: But he says it's nothing to worry about and my headache is probably due to anxiety over the scan...I am a bit worried...


----------



## Dragonfly

I have to wait 3 weeks for a scan and dont even know a date yet if that makes you feel better :( 

Welcome newbies and congrats, trying to keep up in here since my lap top is being fixed and i am using a mini lap top, well its a net book but someone shrank a proper lap top and i cant see a thing on it so sorry if i typo.

i figured out why William takes funnies only on certain people, the same poeple who come in giving off all the time. No wonder he cries to get away and wont leave me. I have seen him go to strangers yet his two grannies he dosnt like, and his two aunts. from each side of the famiily, all the same. Giveing off he is to shy and not socilaised when how do you say to them he dosnt bloody like you thats why!!! he gets gien off to every time you come in and it upsets him. :( sick of them saying there is someting wrong with him its not with everyone, just them certain people. 

worried now my nausea is gone, and no symptoms for the lack of symtoms i had already. :( i dont want to get excited till i see scan as i fear baby will be dead :(


----------



## jennyellen13

dragonfly im the same with hardly any symptoms, and the ones i had have eased off. keep worrying now xx


----------



## turning30

I'm in too. First day on website. Lovin the advice from people. 

My due date is 21st Nov. 

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Dragonfly

MY First preg i was throwing up 3 times a day till the end with all the symptoms there could be. Now I had some nausea and its all gone. I dont feel preg at all. I heard this can happen with second and know people its happened to even my mum was the same wth her second one wich happened to be me she was carrying with no symtoms but it dosnt stop me being weary. A scan and being told baby is ok will settle me.


jennyellen13 said:


> dragonfly im the same with hardly any symptoms, and the ones i had have eased off. keep worrying now xx


----------



## anna matronic

I feel the same, have been for the past week. Although I still have sore boobs, sleep for england and have twinges, I just don't feel as rough as I did during week 6 and 7. I am also paranoid it has died. My mum keeps telling me not to be stupid. I had a scan 16/03 where they saw everything including a hb, I saw the mw last week but have heard nothing since about booking in or scan.

I am feeling a bit down really :(


----------



## Dragonfly

The whole way through you will be paranoid, but when baby starts moving your ok then. I wish they would give scans here we are sort of lost here till week 12-14 till scans are offered. I am tempted to buy a doppler but I think it would scare me to much if i cant find heartbeat i would be in hospital more than i was last time and noting was ever wrong last time just me being paranoid. I thought i was in labour 3 times ffs one month before baby was due and it was nothing. Least I know this time what that is. I wish it didnt last 9 months pregnancy so long!


----------



## Dragonfly

oh how weird, I felt a thump and flutters of sometihng moving down there and I know what that is :O with wlliam i felt it at 11 weeks, very active baby and even on scan at 13 weeks he was bouncing round in there. Its not wind, it couldnt be but thats just weird at this point. It will be another william type bouncing around in there lol I really hope it was as its made me feel a bit better though nervous at sudden flutter. its like a thud in water and then a tickley feeling after someting moved lol


----------



## Happyhayley

Multistorey said:


> Can I join? I'm due on 23rd November!!! So excited!

Yay congrats...were due on the same day :thumbup:

and congrats to all the other new members


----------



## you&me

I am having a really fed up and down in the dumps day :nope:

My sickness had eased off the last 2 days...then last night I came down with a migraine...not being able to take anything for it, I took myself to bed...woke up with it still this morning...and once again the porcelain friend is rapidly becoming by best buddy...I went back to bed...woke up this afternoon...and now I can't even keep water down :dohh:

My first emotional and tearful day...I feel so fed up...and then I feel so guilty for feeling that way as this was a planned baby and conceived on the first month of TTC.

Today...I just want to feel like myself again.

Rant over...that feels better!!


----------



## mushmouth

I feel shitty today too... this morning I was angry for no reason other than I had nothing to be angry about... and I'm totally paranoid about anything my friends say... things normally that would be banter i'm all "what does that mean???" ugh


----------



## you&me

It's all these raging hormones...

God help my poor OH when he gets in from work...I have a feeling I am going to turn into a blubbing wreck on him today and he is going to wonder what on earth he has walked into!!


----------



## majm1241

I have had no energy to do anything! I am tired all of the time and I feel lazy and that makes me feel bad. I wake up tired! :( I need to clean my house (it's not thrashed just needs a good Spring cleaning) But it still needs to be done and I feel like crying all of the time because I can't get myself up to get it done! :( Plus, morning sickness is kicking my behind! (don't get me wrong, I prefer these symptoms) but I just wish I had more energy! LOL


----------



## you&me

majm1241 said:


> I need to clean my house (it's not thrashed just needs a good Spring cleaning) But it still needs to be done and I feel like crying all of the time because I can't get myself up to get it done! :( Plus, morning sickness is kicking my behind! (don't get me wrong, I prefer these symptoms) but I just wish I had more energy! LOL

If the housework fairy turns up at yours, please kick her butt into coming to mine on the way home...I wake up everyday full of great plans to get this and that done...those plans seem to last all of 10 minutes!! LOL


----------



## majm1241

you&me said:


> majm1241 said:
> 
> 
> I need to clean my house (it's not thrashed just needs a good Spring cleaning) But it still needs to be done and I feel like crying all of the time because I can't get myself up to get it done! :( Plus, morning sickness is kicking my behind! (don't get me wrong, I prefer these symptoms) but I just wish I had more energy! LOL
> 
> If the housework fairy turns up at yours, please kick her butt into coming to mine on the way home...I wake up everyday full of great plans to get this and that done...those plans seem to last all of 10 minutes!! LOLClick to expand...

Will do! LOL I need to sweep and mop and I just DON'T FEEL LIKE IT! LOL I HAVE to get it done this weekend so I can just get over it! LOL Plus, I stay home all day and I need to have something show for it! LOL


----------



## mamagreenbean

uh.. housework.. i so hear you all. we are moving houses in a few months and im trying to get a head start at packing and getting rid of things and its not going very quickly. luckily we will have a 2 month overlap from the time we get our new house and when my lease here ends, so we can reno our new house and still have time to get everything moved and cleaned up here. but it seems like an impossible task when all i want to do is sleep. the nausea is still pretty bad at 9 going on 10 weeks... please please let it end at 12 weeks!


----------



## anna matronic

Hmmmm so much for me feeling better. I haven't been able to get off the sofa all day, I am totally shattered. I have had weird butterfly feelings in my tummy, not lower abdomen but my whole belly, very very strange. Now I have a headache :(


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Cleaning gross... I need those fairies too but they never bother to turn up!! Have to clean it all this weekend tho, cos i HATE coming home from holiday to a messy house so jsut need to get on with it!


----------



## kat117

Hey I'm a newbie who'd like to join too! I'm feeling a bit anxious and really impatient at the moment and can't wait to have my 12 week scan to find out everything is ok.

My due date based on last period is 12th November (so I'm just over 9 weeks), but I think this may get put back a bit, as I don't think I was on a normal 28 day cycle.

Got my 1st appointment with the midwife on Monday so hoping I'll feel a bit more reassured then.

Love this site, as able to read about others who have the same symptoms / worries as me!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

eww housework is also not getting done here! yesterday DH cleaned the toilets for me which was super nice! and i got most the laundry room cleaned out but then maintence came over to fix the dryer vent and tore the whole room up again! i hate organizing and having it messed up 15 minutes later!!!

we are going camping as a family tonight! the first time dd will sleep in a tent on the ground! she is 2 and the only camping we have done is in cabins or camping trailers! which is amazing because DH and i love camping! We camped almost every other weekend during our dating phase! love the outdoors and the crisp morning air!


----------



## AshleyNichole

sounds fun rowley have fun!!!


----------



## babiigaeta

Dr. Changed EDD 11-10-10.


----------



## majm1241

I'm so glad I am not the only who needs to get housework accomplished! :hugs: Now I don't feel as bad! :D


----------



## Razcox

Morning all! Looks like it is going to be a lovely day again here today so will be taking the dogs out to the lake for a nice walk. Will pick up an sandwhich to have for lunch later as well. 

With my husband being out of work he is doing all the house work and is even doing some of the cooking now because i am so tired when i get in. I could get used to this if we didnt need the money!


----------



## Dragonfly

i have cleaning to do and god love Darren if he thinks he is going anywhere with the house like this! his idea of cleaning is shove things into cornors on the fire place and hoover. My kitchen looks toxic. I havnt the energy or stomach for it but needs to be done.


----------



## you&me

My migraine has finally gone...thank goodness...I have every intention of enjoying this beautiful weather :happydance:

Back to just being sick the once now in the morning, which is how it has been (except for the migraine) for the last week...it seems to be slowly easing off...heck I even got a bit of housework done this morning!!

My poor HTB didn't know what had hit him when he got home yesterday...me still sat in my jammie, feeling so damn sorry for myself...it was my worst day ever...the first day of tears I have had!!

Today I am back to normal (whatever normal is?)...and feeling pretty good :happydance:

Hope all of you mummies are enjoying the weather and feeling good :flower:


----------



## sophie c

feeling good today again!, think the MS has passed! but HB still persists!

had my appointment on thursday and all was good, booked me for a scan on the 4th may! the earliest one they had available :( it seems ages away!!! xxxxx


----------



## you&me

It will fly by!! Are you having the NFT scan?

I have mine at 11+6 on monday 26th April...I urged them to do it then as we are getting married on the 30th April...and we still have to tell people yet, although it may be a bit obvious on the day as my dress gives away the slight beginning of a popped belly :dohh:


----------



## sophie c

im not sure what NFT is lol, i think its just a dating scan? but im super excited! :D 

xxxx


----------



## anna matronic

Well I woke up at 11.30 :D But feeling sick, for the first time in a week or so :(

It is lovely and sunny here too, I am off to a football game today, having to explain to my friends why I am not drinking is going to be tough (I have been known to be on the double vodkas by midday before!!)


----------



## petitpas

Cocobelle said:


> Hi Petitpas :wave:
> 
> Whooo-Hoooo to our double figures! Can't believe I have not noticed we are EDD-buddies before, and both Pingus too! It will be fun to compare notes over the next 7 months (eek just a few weeks until we are 2nd tri).
> 
> I am so glad your tummy has also popped, I was worried mine was just from too many sweets (for medicinal reasons obviously, sweets ward off nausea) I think it is time to go clothes shopping as I just can't sit down wearing my trousers/jeans without undoing the zip.
> 
> I hope everything went ok at the haematologists. Your poor thing, having to do that every day makes me ashamed at making such a fuss about having it once or twice. I am such a baby I have to use 'magic cream' before I go. They laugh but I don't care, it does work!
> 
> :dance::dance::dance:​Huge congratulations to all the new mummies-to-be, its great that we are still having new members to our little community. I hope you all have a H&H 7 or so months!
> 
> I am feeling good today, full of the joys of spring! For me it is not until early evening that the nausea sets in, I am just grateful it is not all day. Anyone got any baby related weekend plans?

Hi Cocobelle,
Don't worry about those needles. If the cream helps, then go for that! As I said, before last year, you needed people to hold me down to get anything inside me! I'd be a total mess lol
My poor haematologist was actually a bit lost and didn't really know what to do with me so he's sending me to see someone else. Hopefully that'll be some time next week. It's one of the DVT nurses I know from last year. We are both very nice to each other. I think that's because we don't particularly like each other :haha: but it works for us.

My colleague who sits behind me looked at my new belly yesterday and exclaimed loudly that I must be due my first scan soon. He doesn't know I'm pregnant! I told him off for calling me fat. Later, during a discussion with another colleague who's wife is due very soon, he turned back to me and asked how big my baby was now? Lol, he's in for a surprise in a few weeks! I almost replied that it was lime/kiwi-sized, but caught myself at the last second and just made an exaggerated claim.:dohh:
I really wonder what to do with my trousers. I mean, I'm too small for maternity clothing - surely they'll fall off me - and yet I'm having problems with my current stuff already?

18 days until the scan... ooooooh! :wohoo:

Which reminds me - BeachPrincess - do you have a new picture for us???


----------



## Dragonfly

when i eat feel sick still :( I felt baby move 3 times yesterday, I am not kidding and its not wind its just a thump right down there in the right area. I remember it with william though not as early. Looks like I will have another kicked in me. Feet sticking out everywhere lol and if you rememeber the vid i posted earlier lol 

williams sat brushing his teeth here. I want to go back to bed but as usual i cant till after his lunch when its his nap time.


----------



## you&me

sophie c said:


> im not sure what NFT is lol, i think its just a dating scan? but im super excited! :D
> 
> xxxx

Nuchal Fold Transulency Scan...it is where they measure the back of the neck to assess the risk of the baby having downs syndrome. I am not sure if all hospitals do it yet, I know when I rung to book my scan, they asked which type I wanted!! x


----------



## Dragonfly

I thikn thats when they take fluid from the neck of baby with a needle? I never agreed to that and wouldnt. Carries risks of miscarriage and I was happy with whatever i got. I know a few that had it done that and where ok , me I am just not going that way. Is there a new way now witha scan?


----------



## anna matronic

That is an amnio Dragonfly :) I think this just measures via a scan to give an initial risk rate and then if the risk is high they offer an amnio or CVS I think.


----------



## you&me

They don't touch the baby in anyway to take fluid from it's neck...the nuchal fold transluceny scan is just that a scan...they check via ultrasound the thickness of the fluid at the back of the neck.

There is no way I would do anything...just for the sake of it...that would carry the risk of miscarriage. There is no proven research to show a scan carries any risk!!


----------



## towngal

May I please join? I have been readin up on posts here for a while now but havnt had the nerve to post until today!!

I am due November 14th with my first. Had an mc at 8 weeks exactly a year to the date I found out we were pregnant again. Hoping thats a good sign. Absolutely petrified of it happening again so booked an early private scan just over a week ago. At first she couldnt see anything just a sac, but after an internal, found a tiny thing with a heartbeat, only measured 5-6 weeks so my dates are probably out by a couple of weeks, but got my 12 week scan through today for 4th May. Roll on 4th May!! Getting married in June, hope my dress fits!! Eeeeeek!!

I am based in the North West of England just outside Blackpool. x


----------



## babybear

I was getting worried as I had no symptoms. Well here I am 3 days with out anything substantial to eat and struggling to find fluids that don't make me nauseaous. It going to be a fun month in this house hold :S


----------



## Dragonfly

you&me said:


> They don't touch the baby in anyway to take fluid from it's neck...the nuchal fold transluceny scan is just that a scan...they check via ultrasound the thickness of the fluid at the back of the neck.
> 
> There is no way I would do anything...just for the sake of it...that would carry the risk of miscarriage. There is no proven research to show a scan carries any risk!!

I just heard about the needle thing and it didnt sound good. I hope there is no risk in scans I loved them last time. :thumbup:

babybear I am the same just have neuase and tiredness. :shrug:


----------



## Bambi1985

Had a scan this morning and got put forward by 1 day, so EDD is now 25th


----------



## Boothh

Dragonfly I'm sure iv felt something move recently, just the odd flutter and I really it's baby, I think us lot that have had babies before know what were looking out for and can maybe feel it sooner I felt jess about 12 weeks last time x

well I still havnt felt sick really, just the odd time if I wake in the night I feel it, boobs are sore but not ridiculous, I am still weeing loads and tiredness has really taken over the last few days! Not good because Jesse crawled for the first time today so now is not the time for tired mummy!
Been very moody too and prone to tears at things like jeremy Kyle lol!
Only 3 days til my scan sooo scared and nervous but at the same time a teensy bit excited! Just really hope nothing is wrong! Fingers crossed, xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my morning sickness is pretty bad right now...its horrible, and my housework isnt getting done either, i just cant find the energy to do it! i have been so exhausted lately its not even funny. I keep feeling little flutters down there and its not gas so i think im feeling the baby but im not sure(due to the fact its my first) Im really excited to really start getting a bump though :D Hope all is well with all you ladies


----------



## rowleypolie

updated!

camping went fine although didnt get much sleep! hahaha its hard sleeping with my little DD


----------



## ladymilly

hi girls. well my ms went away for a couple of weeks but kind of hit me again today for some reason :shrug: still really really tired though :sleep::sleep: finding it tough to do things too as i have hardly any energy :sleep:


----------



## Murphy98

Housework...hmmm - that is probably something I should do but then I think maybe I can take a nice warm bath instead and somehow the bubble bath wins out. That is one luxury of not having other children to look after on this our first pregnancy - I can indulge myself a bit more than the already mums out there :flower: 

Here's to hoping for an end to MS and exhaustion. :hugs:


----------



## Boothh

I get in the bath with LO everynight, then OH gets him out and I put some more hot water and bubbles in and OH does the bedtime routine, it's nice cus i get abit of peace and he gets to spend abit of quality time with jess :)

is anyone else having vivid dreams? Last pregnancy wow I had loads of really vivid sex dreams! Lmao, which of course I didn't mind but this time I keep having horrific nightmares and being scared to go back to sleep, so I'm resorting to coming on here to calm a little, I should be getting all the sleep I can! It's 4.45am and jess will be awake before 8am but I'm too pathetic lol, no seriously they have been really bad :/


----------



## blkhairbeauty

mine have been bad too. the other night i had a nightmare about my MIL. She just had surgery to remove a lump from her breast(she has breast cancer) and i watched them put the IV in and everything. Well with that nightmare I was dreaming they kept putting more and more IVs in her and it scared the living crap out of me!!! I was so scared i even woke up my dh so he could make me feel better.


----------



## petitpas

I just woke up from a dream that i woke up, went to the toilet and had spotting! Now i am lying here, nibbling my biscuits and avoiding getting up in case it's true! silly me. Sandra bullock was in my dream too so that shows the reality of it lol


----------



## Boothh

I can't even remember what mine was about now but I did wake up OH and make him snuggle me haha, I get to see little baba tomorrow! Fingers crossed it's all nice and wriggly! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Can I join? My EDD is Nov 27 :)


----------



## Dragonfly

I had a dream I won £18500 on a scratch card while in Amsterdam :( why does that have to be a dream! 

I feel moody these days, still not speaking to my mum yet she tries and speaks to me. Trust me its safer his way for if we speak we will rip each others head off she will wond me up and be nasty so I rather her try and be nice while I ignore her than that. Bugs me that she would sit there and not know after our last row of her putting me down and telling her to stay away that she hasnt got a clue why I am not speaking to her? She thins its ok to treat me like crap and everyone else with manners. Not having it anymore, not fair the rows with william watching , no wonder he hates her. 

I am constipated today, I hate that. malteaser pooh all the way if i even get that out.


----------



## Razcox

Morning all!! Into week 10 now and only 2 weeks untlil the MW app and a week off work, so cant wait i really need a break. 

Bad HB and tired today as i woke at 5am to pee! Over the weekend i had a bad tummy had to poop both in the public toilets at ASDA and my sister in laws . . .. Oh the shame!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate pooping on public loos always concious who can hear :( plus I think my bathroom is my confort zone. Humm I seen to talk about pooh a lot these days.

oh oh hurry up tomorrow my ticker moves up a box so it looks like a proper baby and not a shrinp.


----------



## anna matronic

I keep waking myself when I move at night as I seem to pull muscles in my abdomen. That is really quite annoying :(

I really need to get home (am at my mums) to see if I have any post from the hospital :)

Bring on Wednesday - DOUBLE FIGURES DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Razcox

I think i over did it the weekend . . . . I went for a lovely walk with the dogs on saturday and then did some gardening on Sunday (planted some wild flower seeds in the font garden and some veggies in the back as well as weeding and retieing a climber). I felt fine at the time and was careful to wear gloves and not pick anything up BUT now my legs, back and bum are killing me! Wouldnt have normally caused me any trouble but i think i need to except the fact i cant do as much now i am up the duff.


----------



## Happyhayley

So if I wasn't pregnant my period would be due tomorrow and I feel like all this week I'm going to be on edge thinking for some reason I'm wrong. Right now I have a small pain on my left side and its freaking me right out.


----------



## Dragonfly

you still would have missed a period then hayley? Your as bad as me not convinced till a scan lol I am just craving butchers sausages for some reason , I am starving a lot to but not so nauseaous anymore. I dont know if I should be pleased at these lack of symptoms since everyone says symptoms are good and I had them last time. Unless someone thinks I had enough with the last one and not to put me through that again??


----------



## Happyhayley

I did miss the last one and I had many positive tests but I never used a digital one so that makes me forget how faded or bright the plus sign was. I'll just feel better once I'm 9 weeks I think. Plus my first doctors appointment is friday so I hope that seeing her makes me feel more preggers


----------



## anna matronic

I need to get some energy I am becoming so lazy. In my job I live for the holidays and when they come I moan :D

I am feeling a bit sad and lonely today :(


----------



## mummyconfused

No MS in a few days now.. Should I be worried or happy? Doppler every morning LOL


----------



## Dragonfly

My lines where really faded to hayley, but got digital one to feel better. I hate them faded tests. Wish they had scans sooner here i feel lost.


----------



## Happyhayley

yeah I sort of want to buy a digital one but I feel like its a waste of money since I know I am...after my doctors if I still don't feel better maybe but I think by then I'll be like there we go thats 2 periods missed and some plus signs.


----------



## mushmouth

I felt so unpregnant the last week (apart from the tired day but I get them once in a while anyway) and got a lil paranoid so decided to do a test... Massive bfp thank goodness. I guess I should feel lucky not to have ms etc... But I don't.


----------



## Dragonfly

Happyhayley said:


> yeah I sort of want to buy a digital one but I feel like its a waste of money since I know I am...after my doctors if I still don't feel better maybe but I think by then I'll be like there we go thats 2 periods missed and some plus signs.

I bought 2 digital ones after 10 tests, loads of the cheap ones and 2 superdrug tests :blush: and I done one test like 2 weeks later after the first digital as I just wants sure still :dohh: still dont feel it. I am trying not to get hopes up for scan I know I am being silly but lack of symptoms etc.


----------



## Boothh

im scared to take a test incase its negative but i mean i have a scan in 20hours so ill know for sure then!
iv been feeling slightly more nauseous today which is a good sign so feels like im gunna be in for some fun lol!

on the plus side my belly has definatly popped out, i had been on diet and my stomach had gone quite flat (though still flabby)

here is a picture to show you all :) please excuse the mess, you will all know the feeling in a few months haha  xx

https://i42.tinypic.com/ehi4qu.jpg


----------



## mushmouth

Wow a definite little bump there! Congrats! Lol


----------



## Boothh

to be fair my stomach has hardly had time to recover so that its probably the reason i look far more pregnant than i am! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

same here my stoimach looks permantly pregnant from last time. I know I had a year but it only lifted a few inches no matter what I did, very very hard to pull back in. I look about 29 weeks pregnant all the time now :( I cant even see my new bump and I have been poking around for it. I want it to hurry up so I can say its not jelly fat its a baby lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

well im plus sized and i feel like its going to take forever for me to get a nice bump going. Like i can feel it growing but you cant really see it. I just look like i am a little heavier now.


----------



## Boothh

i am plus sized too, well im a uk16 and 14on the bottom, my stomach is saggy now cus i was huge last time, i was a size 12 when i got pregnant with jess and i started showing about 13weeks, but this time i look big straight away though it is a little wobbly its firm under the fat lmao! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

ditto booth :( 16 now was a 12 before william and he was massive and split my muscles to.celebs piss me off getting body back in weeks ! I had no time for going to gym i was to busy with baby :(


----------



## quaizer

Celebs make it hard for real women to live up their standards. We dont have nannies to drop our kids on when we feel like it and I woudnt want someone else bringing my LO up anyway. Their priority should be their baby, not their figure.


----------



## you&me

Double figures tomorrow :happydance:

My morning and afternoon sickness is back with a vengence :dohh:

Come early evening I am so knackered too...but on the plus side I am counting down days til my scan and my wedding...all in the same week...I can't wait to start telling people!!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

oh...BTW, forgot to say this earlier but booth your bump is sooooo cute :D


----------



## Boothh

Thankyou :) 
I completly agree with everyone! Though I put over 4st on with DS and I do not wanna do it again, I'm getting married next year and have 2st of baby weight from last time plus whatever this time to lose, of course I won't be silly about it but I pigged out last time and I don't want to that this time!
Though I'm very happy with my body stretchmarks and all because iv gained the most beautiful little boy from it and hopefully another little baba this year too! :)


----------



## mushmouth

:( I'm covered in spots!


----------



## rowleypolie

Megg33k!!! i am so happy for you! :happydance: Welcome to the group! i thought i saw a post from you in 1st tri but i wasnt sure if you were expecting or not! congrats hun! :)


----------



## mommy2baby2

Hi ladies, anyone experiencing any sharp growing pains yet? Last night while sleeping I started feeling that stretching, pulling in the uterus feeling. Exactly when I turned 10 weeks. 

Talk about uncomfy :) How is everyone else feeling? How's the MS? What are everyone's cravings?


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i have been experiencing them too. my morning sickness has eased up quite a bit(thank god) im craving ham and bean soup and also corned beef and cabbage lol...for some reason its all i want right now! i might have to make some :happydance:


----------



## rowleypolie

mushmouth said:


> :( I'm covered in spots!

what do you mean? are you allergic to something?


----------



## mushmouth

Rowlie - Jus hormones I think... I look like a 14yr old boy! I even have them on my chest and upper arms!


----------



## Razcox

booth - Thats a lovely bump you have! I'm a size 18 so it will take a while for my bump to show :(

Mushmouth - I have spots all over my scalp which makes my head really ichy. people at work must think i have nits!!!

I am in a real bad mood this morning, i get the feeling i am going to be a right cow all day! Arrrrh hormones arnt they great!


----------



## Boothh

Hey, iv gone quite spotty too :/ I did last time though and my hair is really greasy! :( 

Please pleaseeee wish me luck fir today I'm so scared that something has happened I'm on the verge of a panic attack, me and OH are going out for the morning to take my mind off it or I'll be staring at the clock lol! 
Just wondering if anyone has had a scan at 8 weeks or before? Do they do an internal scan or just a normal one? xx


----------



## Razcox

No idea hun sorry! And good luck for today i am sure it will all be fine xxx :hug:


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck booth, I reckon it'd be external... And I believe you'll be fine!

My hair has gone to pot too... Greasy within hours of washing it... And so darned itchy! Gotta love all this!


----------



## janelouise

it will be external im sure as i had a scan at 5/6 weeks and that was internal but my scan at 7/8 weeks was external as they could see the heartbeat clearer 
good luck xx


----------



## Dragonfly

cool my ticker moved! 

think I will have a crying William all day as he seen a helecopter outside again :(


----------



## fairygirl

Best wishes today Booth.
Greasy hair, greasy spotty face and dry ezcema all over my torso and upper arms. Trouble with my appetite and evening nausea. In a few more weeks we get to the glowing stage though right?


----------



## Dragonfly

I got the glowing stage at the end last time, started off all greasy and spotty. this time my hair is greasy really fast and shit looking. Last time my hair was volumous! really mental looking and thick. I want that back. I have thin and lank hair.


----------



## anna matronic

Not a great start today, woke up to find my cat had sicked on the kitchen floor, if I go near it I heave. I have to leave soon to go back to my home and feel bad for leaving the surprise for my step dad to find :D

Other than that not much to report here really, still just a waiting game where I don't feel very pregnant still. Had a feel around to see if I could feel any grapefruit sized lumps above my pubic bone and well I am not too sure! There is a harder mass in the middle above the area and is softer either side but who knows.


----------



## maybe_baby

Well that sounds positive Anna! I'm going to have a poke around tonight lol!

My hair is soo greasy too, I used to be able to get away with washing it every other day, but it looks rank by the middle of the 2nd day now - tres annoying!

Not sure if I told you all, but the maternity unit called me last week and I have my first scan appointment on Monday at 9.10, I'm so excited and nervous all at the same time!! 

Anyone experiencing any cravings yet? I want lots of meat and ice cream/milkshake (not together I hasten to add!) lol


----------



## sophie c

omg meeeee. I NEEED SCAMPI FRIES! and same as with my forst LO i love ice and ice lollies! xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah ice lollies again for me this time! thats weird I thought i was only one with lolly thig/ In tesco jack and molly lollys are £2 for 20 and they are cool! very nice. 


anyway bad start again for me. So apparebntly I owe the dole money because someone didnt bother to action my letter when i clearly started my marital status, they admit it was an error but I am lefgt with the debt and can appeal why should i pay for their error? whyt didnt they action sometihng for 4 bloody months!!!! how is rhat my fault??yesterday i got a letter telling me my housing ben was suspecning and they didnt know why but started it again so i had to go through stress of calling everyone/ Nothing but grief since William was born from them and I have done all right but seems I cant win. Looks like I maybe calling my MP pretty soon again.


----------



## mushmouth

Pickled onions and pickled red cabbage! Mmmmmm and water. Lol

DF my mom went through similar a few years back and it makes life so bloody difficult for a while! Hope it gets sorted soon!


----------



## Chimpette

Can you please take me off the thread as we just found out today that I've had another missed miscarriage....


----------



## Boothh

Well it's a sad goodbye from me, baby was only measuring 6weeks and no heartbeat, I am absolutly heartbroken, really wish you all good luck with the rest of your pregnancys and really hope I am the last to bring any news like this good luck to all of you xxxx


----------



## Razcox

Booth and Chimpette - OMG i am so sorry for you both, cant even imagine how you must be feeling right now. We are all here for you xxx :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Chimpette and Boothh - I'm so sorry, :hugs: as raz said, i cant imagine how you're feeling. So, So sorry


----------



## fairygirl

Chimpette and Booth, I am so sorry xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry to hear booth and climpette. :( scared this will happen to me :(


My mums always been a bitch mushmouth just more so now that I have a baby, she started getting really bad when I was preg, few years before that she was throwing food at me when I entered a room because she simply hates the sight of me. Weird woman who is pocessive and very bitter and jealous. Currantly taking a mmoody with me for asking her to act her age, stop bitching, fighting, nit picking as it wasnt right infront of my son and thats why he dosnt like seeing her coming and she has decided not to take up that offer. Becase she can never ever think she is in the wrong. Dad says to give her a few days to calm down. She goes on like a loon in her own home and no one can stand it, I dont want it brought to mine thank you its needless. And people wonder why my sister hits her and smashed the place up, she has her that way. I like my peaceful house.


----------



## janelouise

im so so sorry to you both thinking of you xxx


----------



## mushmouth

DF - that sounds like a total nightmare! no wonder William isnt their biggest fan!


----------



## anna matronic

Girls I am so sorry :hugs: I did not realise how stressful this can all be :( I hate this waiting, since my scan four weeks ago anything could have happened, it is hard to stay positive sometimes :(

I have just been to see my nurse as I have changed doctors. She was lovely actually. I told her I have not heard about booking in appointment and scan date yet and she looked on the computer and my next appointment to see the midwife is June 2nd. I'll be 18 weeks then :growlmad:

Should I wait until Friday (I'll be 10+2) and call the hospital to see what's going on? In fact who do I call!!??


----------



## Dragonfly

she thinks its because he dosnt know her well enough, he is near 15 months old he knows who she is. everyone else he is fine with, will go and sit with them, her its a different story, he is in total fear grabbing at me and crying. Will not go to her and never did. She cant blame me on that one, he has picked this up early on only its worse and worse when she comes in. He dosnt like certain members of other halfs fam as they pick on him. his eye colour lets them down apparently, he is to thin and unsocdialized because he dosnt like them. I said to darren to warn them off their tone and telling off thats whats upsetting him. Theres nothig wrong with him, they never think that when they complain about his blue eyes which are gorgous he got them from me!!!!! I had them eyes when i was a child to only they turned green when I was older. Sad that, they want him brown eyed, eating sugar and wreaking the place. :( such a battle I have with them all and in my house there arnt problems with William, there never is, he eats sleeps and never gives bother. No one agrees with co sleeping or breastfeeding so there must be something wrong with him. I hope they will have learned when number 2 comes I dont listen to them!


----------



## anna matronic

DF your boy is one of the cutest beautiful little boys I have ever seen :)


----------



## mushmouth

He's obviously picking up the fact theyre nasty pieces of work! and for the record, I think his eyes are stunning!


----------



## maybe_baby

Im so sorry to hear about your awful news ladies, can't even begin to imagine what you're going through x


----------



## Dragonfly

because he isnt christened I think he gets treated bad. :( and he dosnt have my mums surname she dosnt want my other halfs name on the birth cert for some weird reason! its like she gave birth to him and not me. I do nothing the way she did with me as she was a crual and negelecting mum so therefore all my ways are wrong to her. My parents surgested I lock him in the back room when I wanted peace and let him cry it out"!! yeah I do remember most my childhood was in my room alone ! who would do that? I am not that selfish for peace ffs, a shower will do me fine and maybe have time for make up. I dont need to go locking babies in back rooms and ignorning them. Thats why they arnt allowed him ever! My mum cant even look afte a plant, she ends up giving me them because they die on her. So that says a lot about a person, if you cant keep a plant alive how you do it with children? My gran looked after me a hell of alot growing up. Still angry about a lot that happened when I was young but she will never ever see her in the wrong so that makes me more angry. She seems me as a disgrace to the family also. Never met up to what she wanted :( I am doing all I can to make a bond and raise my son with love like I wasnt. pity others wouldnt leave me alone to do it. They are only pushing me away anyway, I would love to get up and move far away. If I had the money I would.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for chimpette and boothh. lots of love to both of you and like all the ladies that have said it already, we are all here for you.


----------



## rowleypolie

big :hugs: to boothh and chimpette! this is my biggest fear girls, i feel like any day now I am going to have to say good bye. Its the hardest thing in the world and no one can really understand how you feel emotionally! try to take a few days to cry it out! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

Dragonfly said:


> Never met up to what she wanted :( I am doing all I can to make a bond and raise my son with love like I wasnt. pity others wouldnt leave me alone to do it. They are only pushing me away anyway, I would love to get up and move far away. If I had the money I would.

my mom and i have a unique relationship because of the fact that i married a sailor and dropped out of college so i see where you are coming from! the best thing i ever did was marry him so i could move far away! the truth is our relationship is so much better now that we only see eachother once a year! and i actually enjoy my time with her as long as its not too long!


----------



## Dragonfly

She even rallys the family up and makes me look bad. Thing is I am the independant one of the family my bro is 32 and she has him still living there rent free and paying everthing for him because he is lazy. I moved when I was 17 when she forced me into a man who abused me that was 11 years older than me. She said the abuse was my fault and that I done something to make him rape and beat me. I still suffer panic attacks and have no self esteem from his control. I cant believe how cold she is, she just dosnt care about anyone but herself. I even showed her a pice of my diary to prove what he done to me, she read it and turned up her nose where as no one could actually finish the page without being disturbed or crying. No emotion but jealousy realy from her. She hates me when I talk to dad, cant go anywhere with him without her used to call and shout at him and say i was taking him away. he bought a motorbike and we would go out on bikes together, she would call and cal and cal! how can you answer a phone on a bike! no she kept calling. My dad was near ready to flip. Then she had him sell his bike and my dad is not bitter and fights all the time with me as he is sick of being in the middle. I am so tired of her games. So nasty. Fed up and she will not stop it as she must think its ok to treat me like dirt! even family members have had words with how she speaks to me and she just has an emotionless poker face on and says noting, continues to be snappy when answering my dads phone when I call.


----------



## petitpas

*Chimpette *and *Boooth*, I am so saddened to hear about your loss. I hope you have a good support network around you :hugs:

*Anna Matronic*, I noticed you are in East Sussex, too. I'm in Brighton and here you can call the midwife directly. Mine are at the local children's centre - you can find the number online. Otherwise, let me know and I will send you the details.

You should be booked in soon and have a scan date before 14 weeks so they can do the NFT test (you can choose not to have it, but that's basically why you have your first scan around that time).
Give the ladies a call - they are lovely! I've already seen mine twice and going back again on Thursday.


----------



## anna matronic

Thanks - I have spoken to my sister and she said to chase them up tomorrow.

I'll look online for the number, if I can't find it I'll PM you x


----------



## maybe_baby

I have to say this, not to cause an argument but because I don't like coming on here anymore. Dragonfly - you have to be the most negative person I've ever 'met' every single post on here you are bitching about something, or just generally moaning! 

Like I said I no longer enjoy coming on here having to read your blah all the time! Some poor ladies have just found out the awful news that they have lost their babies and you just carry on with your pity party! 

I wish all you ladies the very best pregnancies but I shall no longer be participating in this group. x


----------



## Cocobelle

Booth and Chimpette, I am so very sorry to hear your sad news. My heart goes out to both of you at this sad time. Take care ladies. We are thinking of you xxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Boothh and Chimpette...I'm so sorry for your losses...sending you loads of :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

maybe_baby said:


> I have to say this, not to cause an argument but because I don't like coming on here anymore. Dragonfly - you have to be the most negative person I've ever 'met' every single post on here you are bitching about something, or just generally moaning!
> 
> Like I said I no longer enjoy coming on here having to read your blah all the time! Some poor ladies have just found out the awful news that they have lost their babies and you just carry on with your pity party!
> 
> I wish all you ladies the very best pregnancies but I shall no longer be participating in this group. x

I already did say how sorry I was to the girls, others carried on conversations to. I do have problems and no one to talk to and I am sorry they annoy you. Please dont go I will go. I dont want to piss anyone off. So sorry I have done so with you. 
And cheers girls for the advice. Best of luck to you all. I will still be on forum just not here.


----------



## anna matronic

Oh come on girls, no-one has to leave. We all have eyes, we can pick and chose what we read, both should stay.

Please :) xx


----------



## stacey01

i have to agree maybe baby 

dont normally post in here but wanted to say to boothh and chimpette im so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Autumnbabe

So sorry Chimpette and Booth, for your sad news. Take care xxx


----------



## claire911

:hugs: *boothh* and *chimpette* gutted for u both and thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

boothh and chimpette I am so sorry for your losses. :hug:


----------



## rowleypolie

just took a family walk for 2 miles! feeling great which is amazing because i have been queasy...maybe i should exercise more often! who else is trying to stay fit during this pregnancy?


----------



## mummyconfused

Chimpette and Boothh im so sorry ladies, my heart goes out to you both!!


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG 11 wks tomorrow!! Far out!!


----------



## polo_princess

Morning ladies :hi:

Sorry to intrude but a couple of posts in here have been brought to my attention. 

Ok, not everyone is going to get along, Maybe baby .. Dragonfly, if you girls cant seem to be civil to one another in your group thread please either continue it via pm or put eachother on your ignore list which can be found in your user cp :thumbup:

Lets not dampen the spirit and sense of support that you girls can offer, some need it more than others right now :)


----------



## hinkybinky

Feeling so sad for Chimpette and Boothh, thinking of you girls and hope to see you back here when you are ready x

With recent events just felt the need to find HB with my doppler - bubba had moved and was difficult to find. This is such a worrying time. Can't wait for my scan on 26th to see that the baby really is there. 

I think we could all do with a good dose of positivity. Maybe I will make some cakes later


----------



## Razcox

Hey all, in a bit of a flap and panic this morning. Had some brown discharge and now my CM is a pinkish tint and i have some cramping. Rang the doctors and going there at 10:20 so so worried :(


----------



## you&me

Boothh and Chimpette, I am so sorry to hear your news, and can't even begin to understand how you are feeling, please take care of you both, I hope you have the support you need to heal, and in time, when you are ready hope you are both back here :flower: :hugs:


----------



## you&me

Razcox said:


> Hey all, in a bit of a flap and panic this morning. Had some brown discharge and now my CM is a pinkish tint and i have some cramping. Rang the doctors and going there at 10:20 so so worried :(

Oh Raz :hugs: thinking of you, and hoping everything will be okay, please keep us updated?

Don't know about everyone else, but after yesterday's news I had the worst night's sleep ever...paranoia has kicked in big time, I am dreading my 12 week scan on the 26th...and I am running to the loo every 5 minutes knicker checking :dohh:


----------



## hinkybinky

Razcox said:


> Hey all, in a bit of a flap and panic this morning. Had some brown discharge and now my CM is a pinkish tint and i have some cramping. Rang the doctors and going there at 10:20 so so worried :(

Cripes, hope you are ok. As we always hear, brown / pink discharge should not be anything to worry about, but I can only imagine how horrible I'd be feeling if this were me. Everything crossed for you, let us know how it goes x


----------



## mumtobrandon

Hope everything is fine Razcox x


----------



## Razcox

Thanks guys, will keep you all updated. Trying to stay calm as it was only a small amount of discharge but my mind just paniced on seeing it.


----------



## mushmouth

Thinking of you razcox... Let us know as soon as you get back! :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

polo_princess said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Sorry to intrude but a couple of posts in here have been brought to my attention.
> 
> Ok, not everyone is going to get along, Maybe baby .. Dragonfly, if you girls cant seem to be civil to one another in your group thread please either continue it via pm or put eachother on your ignore list which can be found in your user cp :thumbup:
> 
> Lets not dampen the spirit and sense of support that you girls can offer, some need it more than others right now :)

I have nothing against maybe baby and am being civil :shrug: the pm system would have been the right way to go in the first place . I dont want to come here though if I am not welcome :( 

Anyway I said I wasnt coming here as I didnt want to upset anyone with my moaning but wanted to say to razcox about her discharge and hope all is ok.:flower:


----------



## b23

Could you take me off for November? I have had an early scan and my EDD is now in December!! Thanks!


----------



## anna matronic

I have chased up the midwives, I have a scan scheduled for May 5th so I will be exactly 13 weeks :) Just got to wait for my midwife to call me to book me in.

Finally seems to be moving along!


----------



## janelouise

thinking of you razcox xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Razcox, I hope everything is ok for you and your little one. xxx

You&me, I'm the same, now worrying like anything. I just want to get my scan date (gonna get in touch with mw tomorrow to make sure she hasn't forgotten about me) and know everything is ok.


----------



## LollieK

So sorry chimpette and Boothh - thinking of you and sending lots of healing light with this 

Razcox you poor thing - let us know how it goes at doc


----------



## TySonNMe

Hope everything is okay Raz :hugs:


----------



## Razcox

Hey all back from the docs for a while now, didnt go back to work as he said to take it easy. Had a rest and a sleep for a couple of hours as i got myself all worked up! :dohh:

Got a scan booked for Friday at 10am as the was the soonest he could get. No more discharge/bleeding and the cramps have stoppped so fingers crossed all will be well. 2 sleeps and i will know for sure.


----------



## majm1241

Razcox, praying for you sweetie!


----------



## mushmouth

I'll be praying for you too razcox, I'm glad it's stopped cramping/bleeding x


----------



## Happyhayley

So my big fear came true. Yesterday which was the day I was worried since it would have been my first period day. I started bleeding. I went to the doctor and they did an early scan which was nice. The baby looks fine he said although he might be a week early in his dates. I have to go back in 3 weeks (which is fine with me) for another scan to make sure. I'm still bleeding though which even though I just had the scan makes me nervous


----------



## Razcox

Happyhayley said:


> So my big fear came true. Yesterday which was the day I was worried since it would have been my first period day. I started bleeding. I went to the doctor and they did an early scan which was nice. The baby looks fine he said although he might be a week early in his dates. I have to go back in 3 weeks (which is fine with me) for another scan to make sure. I'm still bleeding though which even though I just had the scan makes me nervous

Oh no hun sorry you had a stressful day! Its great that you go to see everything was ok and will be keeping everything crossed that the bleeding stops soon xxx

Seems to have been a bit of a mixed day for people today :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Omg, Fingers crossed for all :( scary stuff for you all and even makes me scared to reading it.


----------



## Happyhayley

well at least I dont feel the need to buy that digital test anymore dragonfly now that I saw it on the screen


----------



## Happyhayley

oh and I wouldnt worry about anyone saying you complain to much or whatever. so what its the internet you can say what you want. If your life is great its great if its crap right now well then thats the stuff you want to talk about. nuts to them. freedom of speech.


----------



## Dragonfly

Just having a bad week here where everyting and anything is going wrong, my phone broke today only got it a month ago. I wont start though lol I have done the lotto numbers so fingers crossed there! 

least you seen your bean thats something of a relief then. going around here thinking the worst and if the best happens that would be great. I hate not knowing something! I remeber first time I was pregnant I wanted one of them scanner machines just so I could see when I wanted to lol mad.


----------



## mommy2baby2

Dragonfly said:


> Just having a bad week here where everyting and anything is going wrong, my phone broke today only got it a month ago. I wont start though lol I have done the lotto numbers so fingers crossed there!
> 
> least you seen your bean thats something of a relief then. going around here thinking the worst and if the best happens that would be great. I hate not knowing something! I remeber first time I was pregnant I wanted one of them scanner machines just so I could see when I wanted to lol mad.

Dragonfly,

I just saw what that other girl wrote to you and I don't think you should take it personally and I definitely don't think you should leave (or not feel welcomed here). You have every right to tell us what is going on in your life, your feelings, opinions and emotions...that is what the point of this site (and thread) are all about. To share our opinions, experiences and to bond since we all have something so special in common (A November Sparkler!). 

So what if you complain! Bitch and complain all you want, if it helps you emotionally to express it, go ahead. Everyone may not respond but many are listening. :flower:

I don't think anyone should feel singled out or unwelcome because their opinions/experiences/threads aren't all sugar sweet like many others. If a particular person doesn't like someone's attitude just skip over that particular post...should be obvious. 

And someone's loss is heartbreaking but that doesn't make anyone else's hardships any less important!

That's all I have to say! :hugs:


----------



## mushmouth

Here here ^^^^^

also df... Feel free to pm me or rant and rave on my wall anytime!


----------



## rowleypolie

b23 congrats on getting a firm due date!

Happyhayley and raz you will be in my thoughts today! that is my biggest fear also! i have been lucky this far but if i had any kind of discharge you know i would be sitting in the ER waiting for a scan! lol! gotta love free medical! :rofl: heres to a much better day for the two of you!

i have been nesting today! i started organizing closets and vacuuming and doing laundry! dd's room hasnt looked this good in a long time! if you are having your first LO just wait! the cleaning never ends! she is in there right now destroying everything as i speak!


----------



## rowleypolie

double post! internet is acting up again ARGHH


----------



## Happyhayley

speaking of free medical I know its super cotraversial in the states right now but my husband and I were wondering is the new american plan like our Canadian plan? Because people seem so upset about it we thought maybe its different to our plan. We like our plan so we don't understand what the contraversy is. All we could think of is maybe its really different from ours.


----------



## rowleypolie

i am not the "right" american to ask because my hubby is in the military and we have 100% free medical for almost all things...elective surgeries and that sort of thing we have to pay for...for example dh wants lipo and they dont cover that! lol! i know the nation is divided over the health care bill but my inlaws dont have any insurance at the moment and they are pretty much the reason we needed a unified system because they go to the ER for stupid things and then never pay their bills so they make other people have to pay more just to cover their neglect....but i havent been following it too much because we plan on staying in the military for at least 14 more years and by then something will be worked out! :rofl:


----------



## Happyhayley

Oh and just in case you need to know Canadas is like this all medical is covered. everyone has their own family doctor but you could always go to a walk in or to emergency if you needed it. All surgeries procedures and births are covered.

The only things not covered are perscriptions, which many people have employment health covereage to help with, and cosmetic procedures like breast implants. 

I work at a place where I talk to americans all day on the phone and many seem to think we don't have enough doctors...not true. We all have a doctor. We also don't have ridiculous wait times. Sometimes you have to wait in emergency. if someone who had a heart attack comes in after you but all you have is a broken finger then they go ahead of you.


----------



## mommy2baby2

The free Medical aka Medicaid in the USA is controversial but so helpful at the same time. With my first I had Medicaid and had I not I wouldn't have been able to afford propr medical care. I saw a top of the line doctor, gave birth in the number one Maternity hospital in Atlanta and had a great experience. Medicaid is wonderful if you can get it, I imagine it's much like many other country's universal health care. 

I think the big thing now is the new Heath Care bill forcing Americans to get health insurance. Families will be forced to spend upward of $3000 per family member (don't quote me on that amount but I remember it being very high) yearly. What sucks is if you are a family that makes too much for Medicaid but too little to comfortably afford the $300-400 monthly premiums (and $2500 deductibles...) you are still forced to pay that health care bill and if you don't, you risk getting fined some huge amount. I also think there will be higher taxes in general.

That's my very basic and limited understanding of the new bill. It's supposed to go in affect 2011 or 2012


----------



## Happyhayley

you pay 3000 dollars? it doesn't just come out of your taxes? Ours comes out of everyones taxes so like we may have sort of higher taxes then you but we don't really feel this huge 3000 dollar bill either


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I agree medicaid is helpful i am on it right now and if i did not have this i wouldnt be able to get the right help i need.


----------



## jennyellen13

the uk medical system is sometimes good and sometimes bad, you can see a doctor for free and go into hospital for free but then pay for perscriptions, but if your on benefits you dont pay for hardly anything including dental etc. if your on maternity you dont pay for anything for the pregnancy and a year after. i just think the uk is funny, when my partner got made redundant and had to claim benefits he got all his dental payed for as he needed fillings and hadnt been for a few years, me a part time worker and student had to pay!! i can see why some people dont work!! dont mean to offend anybody by this, i just think we have a silly system :) but cant believe some people have to pay even to see a doctor, thats a bit unfair xx


----------



## Happyhayley

Canada dental is not covered. If you have really good work health coverage you maybe can get it covered but unlikely. Eyes is also not covered. But my son is disabled and with the amount of specialists therapists and testing we have already done if I had to pay for that I would be bankrupt already.

American preggos explain what is medicaid?


----------



## Dragonfly

I hear a lot of things about American health system off friends and I am glad we have the nhs, Although when your working you do have to pay for perscriptions which I do believe I heard that was being abolished soon altogether on benefits like income support you dont have to pay. I hear all these stories about thousands Americans have to pay for things, its quite scary.


----------



## petitpas

I work for an American company and many of my colleagues have chatted with me online about our health care system. They don't like it that people have to share rooms in hospital and wait for some treatment, but I point out to them that we have a kind of top-up system.
The basic care is free (except prescriptions but you pay a flat fee, not the actual cost of the medication - phew!) and sometimes you have to wait a bit to see a specialist or have non-emergency surgery. But if you want, you can top up by getting private health insurance. Then you see your specialist faster and you can stay in your own room in a hospital or even go to an all-private hospital. It's nowhere near $3,000/month though! I have it with my husband and it costs us about £100/month and that includes dental/eye cashback which we use to the full. We're thinking of stopping it, though, because I had such good care on the NHS last year and despite several stints in hospital and seeing lots of specialists I never used the private insurance once.

I can't see the US going to a full national health service, though. Maybe more like the German system where everyone has to buy insurance (or has it paid by the government if they don't earn enough money), there is a choice of insurance companies with slight variations in what they offer, and the government sets the rates as a percentage of salary? I don't know. I've been a little distracted with being pregnant, to be honest, so I don't know exactly what is happening in the world, apart from bnb of course :-D

Which reminds me: Razcos, Happyhayley, my Mum bled through all her pregnancies and yet gave birth to three healthy girls! Apparently it is not uncommon, especially around af-time. You have seen your doctors and they have checked you out so that's good news already. I am rooting for both of you and your little babies and am truly hoping that everything will be fine! Please have a good rest and look after yourselves :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Medicaid is a government funded program that helps pregnant women, children, and elderly get medical help and perscriptions for low cost copays. Me being pregnant though have no copays and it has helped ALOT! I feel bad that I have to use it, but i have no other choice and I want the best care i can get for my baby right now.


----------



## AshleyNichole

that's what I used blkhair...


----------



## petitpas

I got my free prescription card in the post a couple of weeks ago and DON'T FEEL BAD AT ALL about using it! :-D


----------



## Happyhayley

what perscriptions do pregnant women need to take? other then something you might have taken before thats safe for pregnancy.

All I take is my prenatal. But I'm going to ask on friday to my doctor if I need more folic acid since I weigh more then most. It is in my prenatal but I wanted to check.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i get my prenatals prescribed to me. So i dont have to pay for them.


----------



## Happyhayley

oh really? I pay for those because they are considered over the counter but I don't have drug coverage anyways so I'd pay for them anyways.


----------



## petitpas

Happyhayley,

I need to wear medical support stockings and tomorrow I am seeing the DVT nurse to be put on heparin injections for the rest of the pregnancy. That's just me and my personal medical issues, not something everyone needs.


----------



## janelouise

well i had my midwife today i was really happy to have my maternity notes etc
but now im bleeding :cry::cry::cry::cry: only when i wipe but really worried i know i need to get some rest but cant sleep got to wait to hear from the hospital tomz to see if they can fit me in for a scan 

praying my baby bean sticks


----------



## anna matronic

I got my maternity exemption today in the post :) Also a form about NT scans and blood tests. Everything is moving along nicely.

My mum has started telling people, which is fine as what will be will be I guess. But I am now worried something is going to come up on my facebook. I haven't told fob yet (long story and am waiting for my scan) and couldn't deal with him finding out I am preggo through facebook.


----------



## Dragonfly

Happyhayley said:


> what perscriptions do pregnant women need to take? other then something you might have taken before thats safe for pregnancy.
> 
> All I take is my prenatal. But I'm going to ask on friday to my doctor if I need more folic acid since I weigh more then most. It is in my prenatal but I wanted to check.

Folic acid really and whatever else mum is on. I am asthmatic so I get free inhalers but I bought my folic acid. If its cheap I will buy it, I get my linsinoh on perscription for breastfeeding its really dear stuff. I have only ever gotten my son one tube of bapanthemen as he has never needed anything else. I know a lot of mums go with lists of stuff to get like nappy creams , creams for ezemas etc. Also milk tokens here, we get free fruit and veg for mums on benefits. You can get formula off chemist with it, I use mine just for miilk from milk man for myself and fruit and veg.

Janelouise let us know how you get along, I hope we dont loose you.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

we have a program here called W.I.C.(women, infants, children) and it helps with milk, eggs, bread, fruits and veggies, formula and baby food. its nice and helps alot


----------



## mommy2baby2

WIC is awesome. For any USA Sparklers who plan on eventually formula feeding, if you have WIC, after you have the baby DO NOT tell them you are nursing. (Trust me the person will not know nor will they really care) They will then give you the voucher for 5-7 cans of Enfimil formula per month. Those cans will come in handy when you do start with the formula. 

So basically, stock up while you can because they only give formula vouchers for so long (a year I think). If you plan on formula feeding for longer than a year the extra cans will come in handy!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

thats good to know! thank you!


----------



## AshleyNichole

i love WIC,


----------



## rowleypolie

me too! i get WIC for my daughter and i have been on wic almost a year now because i got it the first time i was preg and they give you 6 months after the MC and i got pregnant at 5 months! 

btw- if you plan on breastfeeding exclusively they give you alot more stuff...either way WIC is great!


----------



## Happyhayley

janelouise said:


> well i had my midwife today i was really happy to have my maternity notes etc
> but now im bleeding :cry::cry::cry::cry: only when i wipe but really worried i know i need to get some rest but cant sleep got to wait to hear from the hospital tomz to see if they can fit me in for a scan
> 
> praying my baby bean sticks


Thats just how I felt yesterday. Actually had to go to the bathroom and cry while waiting for the doctor :nope: but today after my scan although still bleeding a little I feel a lot better and my doctor told me you can keep bleeding until 12 weeks while the baby implants deeper and deeper and that theres no real reason for panic unless you have a lot of cramping or a lot of heavy bleeding but go for the scan because nothing puts your mind at ease like seeing that baby on the screen. :baby:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i plan on breastfeeding. Im actually really excited to do so too. Plus i have the boobs for it anyways, so i figured i might as well put them to good use lol


----------



## Happyhayley

I have the boobs for it too but last pregnancy they were just for show. Never got any milk. And if you breast feed great but don't totally rule out formula or you'll feel guilty when you realize you need a break and its not as easy as everyone said and theres daddy just sitting there when he could be holding a bottle while you take a nap. Or the fact that you have not slept a full night while he has slept every night...then formula might start looking good. I think breast feeding is great if you can do it but I struggled last time with no results and when we switched to bottles and it wasn't JUST my job suddenly the world was so much easier but I did have the guilt


----------



## mommy2baby2

rowleypolie said:


> btw- if you plan on breastfeeding exclusively they give you alot more stuff...either way WIC is great!

Very true, I forgot to mention the breastfeeding stuff. For me they gave lots more food & milk. it was more cost efficient for me to get the formula though :)


----------



## rowleypolie

i got a bunch of formula with dd but had to throw it all out because she refused to drink it- i dont know i think it upset her tummy- but yes i have the boobs for it too! i breastfed dd (exclusivity because of her picky-ness) for 12 months!


----------



## LollieK

Off to our first scan this morning.....so excited and nervous I can't sleep! In 4 hours time we should be seein our :baby: on screen! Wish me luck... Will update later


----------



## Dragonfly

Happyhayley said:


> I have the boobs for it too but last pregnancy they were just for show. Never got any milk. And if you breast feed great but don't totally rule out formula or you'll feel guilty when you realize you need a break and its not as easy as everyone said and theres daddy just sitting there when he could be holding a bottle while you take a nap. Or the fact that you have not slept a full night while he has slept every night...then formula might start looking good. I think breast feeding is great if you can do it but I struggled last time with no results and when we switched to bottles and it wasn't JUST my job suddenly the world was so much easier but I did have the guilt

A lot of woman think they dont get milk as they see little coming out but thats colostum that starts like that before the milk comes in and baby needs that in the first few days. So many stop as they think they have no milk,, also some think the baby dosnt get enough but it does, boobs make up the right amount. Amazing things our bodies. I know its not your fault its something a lot of woman think and even medical professions havnt a clue on it. I did feel like daisy the cow always feeding but got past that, dad can do loads of other things to. I love breastfeeding and still breastfeed William and number 2 will be breastfed to. It suits me, took me a while to like it though so never be afraid to say if you do feel down its not to easy to be chained to a sofa feeding a baby all day , Breastpumps can be great to if mums wants a break. 

Right must go and call o2 shop and throw my broken phone at them and demand another :growlmad: then call to see if my lap top is fixed yet, I hope nothing else breaks in here. :shrug:


----------



## Razcox

janelouise said:


> well i had my midwife today i was really happy to have my maternity notes etc
> but now im bleeding :cry::cry::cry::cry: only when i wipe but really worried i know i need to get some rest but cant sleep got to wait to hear from the hospital tomz to see if they can fit me in for a scan
> 
> praying my baby bean sticks

Will be keeping everything crossed for you today, i have a scan tomorrow as well after some spotting. Its great that we can all support each other :hug:


----------



## janelouise

gutted they wont see me!!! because i had a scan last week and all was fine and heartbeat they said they dont like to scan again so soon and that i need to ring back in 2 WEEKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant wait that long i will be going mad!!! they did say if the bleeding got heavy to go to a&e!!!
good luck for tomz razcox xxx


----------



## Razcox

Aww hun sorry they are making you wait :hug: I dont think they understand sometimes how stressful it all is for us x


----------



## Dragonfly

thats terrible jane it dosnt matter when your scan was if your bleeding they should see you. They just dont understand what goes on in your head when that starts do they :( 

Well I shouldnt have said anything about no morning sickness I was throwing up for Ireland this morning! lucky it was only a yoghert I had in me so it was easy. I had some movement going on down there last night actually woke me up! Another Irish dancer in there lol


----------



## LollieK

Just to update you all on the scan

Weant pefectly! Didn't move my dates, baby was brilliant wriggling and moving it's arms and legs. It was the best feeling ever :happydance:

Good luck to all of those with scans coming up - there's no better feeling in the world than seeing your :baby: for the first time!


----------



## Happyhayley

Dragonfly said:


> Happyhayley said:
> 
> 
> I have the boobs for it too but last pregnancy they were just for show. Never got any milk. And if you breast feed great but don't totally rule out formula or you'll feel guilty when you realize you need a break and its not as easy as everyone said and theres daddy just sitting there when he could be holding a bottle while you take a nap. Or the fact that you have not slept a full night while he has slept every night...then formula might start looking good. I think breast feeding is great if you can do it but I struggled last time with no results and when we switched to bottles and it wasn't JUST my job suddenly the world was so much easier but I did have the guilt
> 
> A lot of woman think they dont get milk as they see little coming out but thats colostum that starts like that before the milk comes in and baby needs that in the first few days. So many stop as they think they have no milk,, also some think the baby dosnt get enough but it does, boobs make up the right amount. Amazing things our bodies. I know its not your fault its something a lot of woman think and even medical professions havnt a clue on it. I did feel like daisy the cow always feeding but got past that, dad can do loads of other things to. I love breastfeeding and still breastfeed William and number 2 will be breastfed to. It suits me, took me a while to like it though so never be afraid to say if you do feel down its not to easy to be chained to a sofa feeding a baby all day , Breastpumps can be great to if mums wants a break.
> 
> Right must go and call o2 shop and throw my broken phone at them and demand another :growlmad: then call to see if my lap top is fixed yet, I hope nothing else breaks in here. :shrug:Click to expand...


Well that's good when people can. I summarized my story but there was a lot more to it. My milk did not come in as I said before because Ben is disabled he has a bad latch and even with bottles milk dribbles down his neck. I also had inverted nipples which made it even harder for Ben. My breast size would smother him if I didn't try to hold them up and Ben is tongue tied also causing problems with his latch. We are lucky Ben can do a bottle as many children with CP have feeding tubes. 

If you can breast feed that's great but when you cant or maybe its just not for you people really really push it on you and make you feel like a bad mother if you don't. At least that was my experience from the time Ben was born to when they finally said oh well actually he has real issues with his mouth and its not going to happen. Before that people looked at me like I just wasn't trying.


----------



## Dragonfly

I hope you dont think I was making you feel bad or you had to explain yourself :( I dont judge like that. Over here its the opposite its not even an option or surgested really. Really different in different areas. I was asked once if i was breatfeeding by one midwife and never again, didnt even know anything about it last time. Please I hope I didnt make you feel bad,you have enough on your plate without that. 

my phones working again, I suspect william had used it as a teether, never again is he touching it lol he ruined my last one.


----------



## emmajayne

im 28th edd


----------



## rowleypolie

LollieK said:


> Just to update you all on the scan
> 
> Weant pefectly! Didn't move my dates, baby was brilliant wriggling and moving it's arms and legs. It was the best feeling ever :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to all of those with scans coming up - there's no better feeling in the world than seeing your :baby: for the first time!

congrats! i was on :cloud9: after my scan! 

updated!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

wow...im 11 weeks now! is it weird to say that time is going fast but slow at the same time? lol


----------



## rowleypolie

DH has an overnight watch for the military tonight so i have been alone since dinner time! its nice to think i get the whole bed tonight but also makes me just a tad bit emotional!


----------



## janelouise

razcox all the best today will be thinking of you let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## you&me

Good luck to all those having scans today :hugs:

10 more days til mine...and 14 days til I get married. :happydance:

Hope everyone is feeling good?


----------



## mushmouth

omg you&me! argh! a first tri wedding! how exciting! are you all set??


----------



## Razcox

Well i feel like crap this morning! Had some more bleeding last night and this was a bit more then spotting and even had a little clot in it :( I was in flood of tears last night as i really thought this was it. It was just like the day before AF comes complete with the cramps. This morning and no more bleeding but my CM is stained a pale pink colour. Really not overly positive about the outcome of the scan at all :cry:


----------



## Dragonfly

lots of things happening in here today, well not on my end. Good luck the two girls with scans etc And you& me getting married! not you and me lol you get me. I dont do marriage , well if i had it paid for me I may , Never get why my parents have a problem with my son not being christsned when we arnt married? Think thats because the brides parents pay is it?

Anyway I hope I dont throw up my yoghert today I am hungry and scared to eat anything like toast as that will hurt. I keep getting a weird taste of blood / metal in my mouth and thats what starts off the throwing up. I heard of it but didnt havethat wilth my first.


----------



## Dragonfly

Razcox said:


> Well i feel like crap this morning! Had some more bleeding last night and this was a bit more then spotting and even had a little clot in it :( I was in flood of tears last night as i really thought this was it. It was just like the day before AF comes complete with the cramps. This morning and no more bleeding but my CM is stained a pale pink colour. Really not overly positive about the outcome of the scan at all :cry:

posted same time as you above. 
I really hope it is ok today with scan hun. :cry: Thinking of you.


----------



## mushmouth

Razcox said:


> Well i feel like crap this morning! Had some more bleeding last night and this was a bit more then spotting and even had a little clot in it :( I was in flood of tears last night as i really thought this was it. It was just like the day before AF comes complete with the cramps. This morning and no more bleeding but my CM is stained a pale pink colour. Really not overly positive about the outcome of the scan at all :cry:

oh hun :hugs: I really hope everything is ok. I cant imagine what you're going through. I'll cross my toes and pray for you and bean, :hugs:


----------



## you&me

mushmouth said:


> omg you&me! argh! a first tri wedding! how exciting! are you all set??

Good luck Razcox :flower: Fingers crossed for you.

We are all set mush...Hubby to be is excited...and me, well am s**ting myself...LOL...and I won't even be able to have a drink to calm my nerves!! Our scan is on the monday morning 4 days before, so aslong as all is well we will have a mad rush to tell everyone before the wedding...hehehe...we was originally getting married on 1oth July...but being 5 and a half months gone by then (and my DD was born at 6 months) it would have been too close to comfort for me!

I am going to sit on here all day waiting for news of these scans!!


----------



## anna matronic

Razcox said:


> Well i feel like crap this morning! Had some more bleeding last night and this was a bit more then spotting and even had a little clot in it :( I was in flood of tears last night as i really thought this was it. It was just like the day before AF comes complete with the cramps. This morning and no more bleeding but my CM is stained a pale pink colour. Really not overly positive about the outcome of the scan at all :cry:

Good luck today hun. I really hope the scan goes ok and baby is ok. Will be thinking of you today xx :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

first scan date 5th of May 1.30! booking means it lasts 2 hours last time I was 3 hours eeek. Dont know how i will manage this as I have to bring William with me.


----------



## Razcox

Can you take me off the list please my baby died at 8 weeks. I am so gutted this has happened again and may to take a little break from B + B.

Thank you for all the support over the last few weeks and i hope you all have a very happy and healthy few months ahead x


----------



## Dragonfly

Razxox I am so sorry :( I never know what to say but I actually have tears in my eyes here.


----------



## jennyellen13

razcox im truly gutted for you, i know its all our fears but i was praying ti wouldnt happen to any of us. i hope you get some support xx


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs: razcox. I'm so sorry


----------



## fairygirl

Razcox I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## petitpas

Razcox,

So sorry to hear this. :cry: Sending you big big big :hugs:


----------



## janelouise

razcox im thinking of you and so so sorry this has happen to you!!! xxxxx


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> first scan date 5th of May 1.30! booking means it lasts 2 hours last time I was 3 hours eeek. Dont know how i will manage this as I have to bring William with me.

My scan is the same day :thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Nervous , scared and excited all at once. More scared and nervous. Last time I was in tears before leaving the house this time I am not getting the hopes up with lack of symptoms but its so hard not to. I have to bring William with me and this will be a long one so I hope he is ok as he hasnt ever been out in a place like this for to long. I brought him to the docs with me once and he wasnt liking it at all! could have been remembering thats where he gets vacceins though. Maybe they will hurry the app up when they see William with me.


----------



## lolpants

Hello
Had my scan Monday and been given a EDD of 5th Nov, so can I join your list please?

Mega excited now I've seen the heartbeat and know its real - so will prob use this site a lot more now :D

Lol xx


----------



## marinewife101

Hello ladies my edd is November 25th.. my husbands birthday =) i have had one scan and the heartbeat was heard and seen.. i also go back for another ultrasound next week April 22nd hope everyone has sticky beans and i hope i do as well =)


----------



## Lydiarose

Im due bonfire night!
November the 5th how exciting!
just praying everything is continuing as it should im havign horrible cramps and pains atm (im in my 11th week) xxx


----------



## petitpas

lolpants, lydiarose,
SNAP!!!!!
Lydiarose, when is your scan? Mine is on the 28th. V nervous but for the opposite reason to you. Nausea, boobs, everything (including spots) has been much lighter over the past two-three weeks.


----------



## jennyellen13

petipas my scans on thee 27th, but my symptoms have eased off a bit, then they came back the other day and now easing off again. its just very scary. dont think im going to be able to look at the screen in the scan room x


----------



## Dragonfly

I have no symptoms and all i had was nausea and vomitted twice in the last 9 weeks. So I am crapping it! I am scared of the scanner to. I just want someone to say if baby is alive or not then I can look. Have to go through the whole hours booking app first! if its your first app )same with second and onwards) it takes hours! my frist was 3 hours.


----------



## Lydiarose

Petitpas wow thats brilliant!
Mines on the 26th so just before yours!
It seems to be taking forever doesnt it?
My symptoms have also died down alot the past few weeks infact i hardly feel pregnant if it wasnt for the milky cm and heartburn/indegestion and the obvious lack of periods i wouldnt have a clue that combined with the pains really does worry me fingers crossed xx


----------



## Lydiarose

also does anyone have any signs of a little bump yet? x


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies! Haven't been on lately. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Dragonfly

I still have fat wobbly belly from last preg so I cant see :( not for the lack of trying anyway! I hope I will all fill out again have an excuse for the belly then after all that i can finially loose weight ( I say that but it will never happen).


----------



## jennyellen13

i think iv got a little belly, but some of its bloat because i get bigger as the day goes on lol xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Yeah im the same,
But ive definetlly popped out as they say the area from my uterus to hip bones (well what used to ve hip bones) is alot harder and pronouced i can feel a difference if i run my fingers over the area dan (my boyfriend) definetlly can to although im very bloated higher up.
i had a MC in january at 8 weeks so maybe having two pregnancys close together makes you show earlier? xx


----------



## petitpas

I popped out a bit last week. It's still somewhat soft and looks like flab, but I can't suck it in and I haven't put on any weight. Might post a piccie later. It's bigger in the evenings, too.


----------



## Cocobelle

Razcox, I am so very sorry to hear your news. My heart goes out to you both :hugs:



petitpas said:


> lolpants, lydiarose,
> SNAP!!!!!
> Lydiarose, when is your scan? Mine is on the 28th. V nervous but for the opposite reason to you. Nausea, boobs, everything (including spots) has been much lighter over the past two-three weeks.

Double snap! It is going to be a busy old Bonfire Night this year! I have my scan next Friday (23rd) and I can't wait as it will be such a relief to see that little heart beating away, especialy after the scare/bleed I had at just over 5 weeks.

We have heard the heartbeat as we have an Angel Sounds doppler. It is brilliant. It took us a while to locate it (the box says best used from between 12-14 weeks but we couldn't wat that long) but there was no mistaking that it was bubs little heart as it was so much faster than mine.

x


----------



## majm1241

Razcox said:


> Can you take me off the list please my baby died at 8 weeks. I am so gutted this has happened again and may to take a little break from B + B.
> 
> Thank you for all the support over the last few weeks and i hope you all have a very happy and healthy few months ahead x

Oh Sweetie! I am so sorry! :cry: :hug:


----------



## rowleypolie

:hugs: Raz i am so sorry! Like I have mentioned in other loses this is my biggest fear! you will need support from wherever you can get it! Just make sure you keep family and friends close

Welcome to the new members! we have 3! 

I need to take a bump pic because i know i dont look much different but i want to compare it to 20 weeks...cant believe i am 11 weeks tomorrow! seems to be flying by!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i kinda feel bad cause im not even showing. kinda makes me think something is wrong :(


----------



## anna matronic

Don't get paranoid! I am not showing either! I took a photo at 9 weeks all hopefull but 13 days on I look pretty much the same. People already with a baby tend to show quicker, plus you mentioned you are plus size (I am UK 14) and you may not really show this early anyway :)

I feel all bunged up this morning. Woke up thought it was about 8am but it was 6am :( kinda symptom city really, felt really nauseous aswell and had some real twinges in my lower abdomen as I was laying in bed and the cm is back with a vengence.

I have got up though and just looking out my window it is lovely, the tide is out, so peaceful :)


----------



## rowleypolie

girls that were really tiny to begin with show early! :rofl: not me however! this is my 2nd pregnancy (3rd technically) and i didnt show with my first until much later on! people didnt ask if i was pregnant until 7 months! hahaha but i am a bit more plus sized than a uk size 14...:haha: i guess i am mega sized!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

what is your U.S. size rowley?


----------



## Dragonfly

blkhairbeauty said:


> i kinda feel bad cause im not even showing. kinda makes me think something is wrong :(

I have been lifting up my flap to see :blush: yes if you have a big baby and a body like mine you get a sagging flappy thing left behind :growlmad: I seen girls who never get that :growlmad::growlmad: Anyway I think its out a bit as I can feel my c section scar fromlast time hurting and it isnt as pushed in, if that makes sence (most the time I make no sence lol). But I wearstretchy cloths so its hard to tell what fits me and what doesnt. After William I had no time to loose weight I just stayed the same. Far to much to do with feeding him and tired from all the rest. I want my flappy bit to fill out! I will probably require surgury to get rid of knowing me. My muscles where damaged last time. :nope: I a feriend who was a size 8 and when preg her waist was a 10 then she went right back again! raging I was! didnt even look pregnant! :growlmad:


----------



## Cocobelle

I am a UK size 14 and I already have a little bit of a bump (can only do one pair of jeans up now) it sort of popped out last week. This is my second pregnancy though, which I know makes a big difference.


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Hi ladies, am I too late to join? By my 9 week scan I'm due on 11th November x x x


----------



## anna matronic

Wants2bmummy said:


> Hi ladies, am I too late to join? By my 9 week scan I'm due on 11th November x x x

Really stupid point, I am 10 weeks and 3 days and due on the 10th, so either I am due on the 9th or you are due on the 12th :D

Is my maths that bad :wacko:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i know it makes sense that its my first and i wont show and i know since im plus sized its going to take even longer, but i cant help but get a little jealous when i see all these women on here having little bumps, and i look the same. 

K, so im done ranting. lol. my sleeping habits have gone WACK!!! here i am at 6 in the morning and i cant go back to sleep. anyone else having this go on?


----------



## Lydiarose

About the sleeping thing yeah i wake up at all hours! im also getting very vivid dreams,
Im a uk size 6/8 ussually but after having 2 pregnancys in such a short space of time 1 lost at 9 weeks in january and getting pregnant again so quickly in febuary (11 weeks now) i really have piled on the pounds im around at 10/12 already and bump is already making an appereance,
and as for the boobies well its stretchmark heaven there!! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

stretch marks! oh my god you should see mine. My body is really in a bad shape after the last one. Big massive ones down my stomach. I dont care asI dont look at them. When I loose loads of weight after having all me babies I will look like a dried raisin haha. I look like a plump one thats gone off a bit pmsl. Babies are worth it but where allowed to moan.


----------



## Lydiarose

I know this sounds abit TMI,
But does anyone every get paranoid on knicker checking duty?
Depending on which colour knicks im wearing discharge looks different colours if that makes sense? x


----------



## lolpants

Does seem to be a lot of us due on 5th Nov - and maybe there is something about that date that creates cramps and spotting - as I too suffered with it pretty bad until about a week or so ago... that's why my scan was such a relief as I had convinced myself (thanks to reading stuff on the Internet) that I was having an ectopic pregnancy.
I hope both the scans on 26th and 28th go well for the 2 Nov 5th peeps :)
I wasn't offered to have another 12 week scan, which is apparently unusual? I do meet my consultant on the 26th though, so will just ask them I guess

No visible bump - but I'm a UK size 20-22 so very much plus sized!!

Lol xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh yeah I am always on knicker watch, pink knickers are out of the question they create heartattacks lol Everytime I wipe I get a flash of nerves that I will see blood but I havnt and I hope I wont. That will happen to the end though. At the end you will be looking for signs of your mucas plug or a bloody show to start labour or any clue your going to go into labour .


----------



## MrsNovBaby

I am in, due 3rd November  By mine and midwifes guesstimation.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Wow, ladies. It's been a couple weeks since I've been on here! Work had made me exhausted!! I work then come home and sleep!!! How is everyone doing???


----------



## MissDee-89

Can you change my due date to the 3rd please :flower:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated

i was looking at UK sizes vs US sizes and it seems a UK14 is the same as a size 12 here- i dont think we consider a 12 plus sized....do we? i think plus sized is like 16-18 at least thats where plus sized clothing starts in stores- but i am much bigger than that in the mid 20's haha i dont normally admit my clothing size so you should feel lucky blkhair!


----------



## BeachPrincess

lolpants said:


> Does seem to be a lot of us due on 5th Nov - and maybe there is something about that date that creates cramps and spotting - as I too suffered with it pretty bad until about a week or so ago... that's why my scan was such a relief as I had convinced myself (thanks to reading stuff on the Internet) that I was having an ectopic pregnancy.
> I hope both the scans on 26th and 28th go well for the 2 Nov 5th peeps :)
> I wasn't offered to have another 12 week scan, which is apparently unusual? I do meet my consultant on the 26th though, so will just ask them I guess
> 
> No visible bump - but I'm a UK size 20-22 so very much plus sized!!
> 
> Lol xx

I am due the 5th, too... It's the V is for Vandetta movie... remember, remember, the 5th of November!


----------



## Claireyh

BeachPrincess said:


> I am due the 5th, too... It's the V is for Vandetta movie... *remember, remember, the 5th of November!*

That's not from a film! Well, it might be in a flim, but originally it was a rhyme created in the 1600s after the Gunpowder Plot (a plot to blow up the King and parliment in England) by Robert Catesby, Guy Fawkes and a load of other English Catholics who were fed up of Protestant rule :)
It's why we have fireworks night on the 5th November in England every year - to celebrate that they didn't mange to do it.
And there's my little history lesson of the day heehee.
xxx


----------



## mommy2baby2

November 5 = Too much fun during Valentine's Weekend :)


----------



## Autumnbabe

welcome to the new girls joining - 5th nov certainly seems a popular EDD - definitely something to do with valentines day i think! ;-) Saw the bump chat and I uploaded this pic in the bump section a couple of days ago - first one at 5 weeks, 2nd one at 11 weeks. Thinking it is still mostly bloat - certainly feels like it, but sure we'll have something to more baby like to show soon! x
 



Attached Files:







5 - 11 weeks.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BeachPrincess

mommy2baby2 said:


> November 5 = Too much fun during Valentine's Weekend :)

mmmm hmmmm


----------



## BeachPrincess

Claireyh said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I am due the 5th, too... It's the V is for Vandetta movie... *remember, remember, the 5th of November!*
> 
> That's not from a film! Well, it might be in a flim, but originally it was a rhyme created in the 1600s after the Gunpowder Plot (a plot to blow up the King and parliment in England) by Robert Catesby, Guy Fawkes and a load of other English Catholics who were fed up of Protestant rule :)
> It's why we have fireworks night on the 5th November in England every year - to celebrate that they didn't mange to do it.
> And there's my little history lesson of the day heehee.
> xxxClick to expand...

That's what the movie is about! It was the first movie that my husband and I saw in theaters together!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_for_Vendetta_(film)


----------



## rowleypolie

i havent seen the movie but i do kinda remember that from history class in high school- but DH is better in history than me and he even know the whole poem thing! its not something we learn a ton about in the US we had alot of other fun stories like the boston tea party and the revolutionary war! hehe


----------



## anna matronic

Hehe, I am a history teacher so reading this is quite funny :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

it is on V for Vendetta!(I love the movie) me and my sister were kidding around about it because of that rythm :D she is like why cant you be due one day later! lol


----------



## Dragonfly

Cool Anna I love History, Didnt get taught much in school though except the famine and the normans :( seems to be the criculum for Ireland lol 

I was eating at 2am in bed this morning! got that hunger that was making me heave unless I ate. Now I am trying to not throw up my yoghert. reason I dont have as bad morning sickness I read is actually because of the breastfeeding, how weird. I was thinking sometihng wasnt right as last time turning my head I was sick or just moving made me sick. But to be honest feeling sick is worse than throwing up, least when I throw up I feel better.


----------



## lolpants

well my guesstimates etc all went like this...
Conceived = Valentines Day 
Positive test = St David's Day (welsh patron saint and I'm Welsh!)
EDD = Bonfire night (which is also my parents anniversary!)

Dates I'll remember forever :)

Lol xx

ps gonna have to see this V for Vendetta film now!


----------



## Claireyh

BeachPrincess said:


> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I am due the 5th, too... It's the V is for Vandetta movie... *remember, remember, the 5th of November!*
> 
> That's not from a film! Well, it might be in a flim, but originally it was a rhyme created in the 1600s after the Gunpowder Plot (a plot to blow up the King and parliment in England) by Robert Catesby, Guy Fawkes and a load of other English Catholics who were fed up of Protestant rule :)
> It's why we have fireworks night on the 5th November in England every year - to celebrate that they didn't mange to do it.
> And there's my little history lesson of the day heehee.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's what the movie is about! It was the first movie that my husband and I saw in theaters together!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_for_Vendetta_(film)Click to expand...

Ahhhhhh, Isee,never seen the film, I did think after I'd posted hmmmm, wonder if the film is about Guy Fawkes heehee xxx


----------



## Claireyh

anna matronic said:


> Hehe, I am a history teacher so reading this is quite funny :)

I'm a Primary school teacher so we learn about 5th November heehee xxx


----------



## BeachPrincess

Claireyh said:


> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeachPrincess said:
> 
> 
> I am due the 5th, too... It's the V is for Vandetta movie... *remember, remember, the 5th of November!*
> 
> That's not from a film! Well, it might be in a flim, but originally it was a rhyme created in the 1600s after the Gunpowder Plot (a plot to blow up the King and parliment in England) by Robert Catesby, Guy Fawkes and a load of other English Catholics who were fed up of Protestant rule :)
> It's why we have fireworks night on the 5th November in England every year - to celebrate that they didn't mange to do it.
> And there's my little history lesson of the day heehee.
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's what the movie is about! It was the first movie that my husband and I saw in theaters together!!
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V_for_Vendetta_(film)Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhhhhh, Isee,never seen the film, I did think after I'd posted hmmmm, wonder if the film is about Guy Fawkes heehee xxxClick to expand...

It's a good flick... :) I didn't know that interesting stuff about the UK,.. I looked up a lot of stuff related to that last night.. We don't have cool history like that in the US...


----------



## weezyweu

Hi everyone, I am looking for a bit of advise/reassurance I suppose. I am 11 weeks now and from 8 weeks onwards my boobs are'nt tender anymore. They are still larger than normal but really concerned as I have had 2 missed miscarriages before. This is my 3rd baby. I had a scan 5 weeks ago due to a bleed and I was 51/2 weeks saw heartbeat but my other babies died at 6 and 7 weeks so paranoid that something has happened. Got a scan on Friday but so wooried that loss of tender boobs means it's all over.


----------



## Lydiarose

Weezyweu i also have an almost complete loss of symptoms i lost all mine at 8 weeks i never really had much sickness but tender breats food aversions all went away at 8 weeks.
I now just have heartburn/indegestion and i suppose my sense of smell is alot higher still.

I had a scan at 6 weeks and saw fetal pole sac heartbeat etc due to pains i was having and still am cramps and sharp pains etc.

Im extremelly anxious i dont have a scan until the 26th next monday and im dreading it!!

But from what ive been told its all normal xx


----------



## weezyweu

Thanks, I am so worried. Friday seems ages away. I haven't had any cramps etc and I don't know if this is good or bad as does that mean no growing?!

I guess i'll have to wait for friday, i'll keep fingers crossed fpr you monday too.


----------



## Lydiarose

Noo of course not,
id rather have no cramps than cramps!
Im constantly on knicker check.
Its nice to know im not the only one whos very anxious! x


----------



## Dragonfly

I have had barey any symptoms, I was sick this morning though but thats the 3rd time I had mornig sickness in nearly 10 weeks. I have nothing else and wont know for another 2 weeks. I assume its just a different pregnancy, its nerv wreaking first tri isnt it!


----------



## Lydiarose

Dragonfly can i just say your son is absolutly gorgeous hes going to be a right little heartbreaker when hes older haha!


I was sick today also,
i think it was more heartburn/indegestion maybe for a very random reason though,
i saw a sausage left over from dinner in the bin with a hair stuck on it horrible i know but that certainly wouldnt make me physiclly sick ussually haha! xx


----------



## weezyweu

I was also sick this morning, must be something in the air. OH keeps telling me it's a good sign. It's terrible first timester roll on next few weeks when we all see a healthy happy baby on a scan!!


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank you he is gorgous! dosnt look like me I keep being reminded by family looks like his dad. I have more newer pics only my lap top is being fixed so I have no where to upload my camera pics as this crappy net book isnt mine and has no memory card slot and no software for it. I really really need my lap top I just want to uploade my pics of flowers and william!!! I am a totaly photo head , none of me all of william, flowers, swans and pets. lol

I had sausages last night for dinner and the thought of it made me puke, anything turns my guts now! darren asked did I want sausage for dinner again and I trew up at the thought. : ( yuk! I am constantly hungry to! if i dont eat I heave and get really ill. Last pregnancy I was just being sick whatever i ate so this is different. I think I must be having a girl this time. I wont know till the end.


----------



## jennyellen13

i wasnt sick, but thought i was going to be, right before i had to go out for lunch with my gran that doesnt know im pregnant yet!! xx


----------



## Lydiarose

I am constantlly hungry,
I have had 3 rounds of honey on toast today,a huge bowell of spagetti a jacket and cheese an ice cream with oreos crumbled into it and im in the process of making a fishfinger sandwitch it really is also but i constantly want food and if i dont eat and i mean for more than 30minutes i get this terrible taste like im going to be sick in the back of my throught . xx


----------



## Dragonfly

well its sunday that means theres little food here as I get the shopping deleiverd on a tuesday. I had an orange somewhere but William has lost it on me and 3 choc mouses and an angekl delight in the fridge. :( cant wait for shopping to comeand thats also double digits day. I like tuesdays even more now as I go up a week each one and the shopping comes.


----------



## Wants2bmummy

anna matronic said:


> Wants2bmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I too late to join? By my 9 week scan I'm due on 11th November x x x
> 
> Really stupid point, I am 10 weeks and 3 days and due on the 10th, so either I am due on the 9th or you are due on the 12th :D
> 
> Is my maths that bad :wacko:Click to expand...

The ticker is set from the date of my last period, but when I had my scan they put me forward a day - that's why it doesn't add up lol - I need to change my ticker!


----------



## anna matronic

Wants2bmummy said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wants2bmummy said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, am I too late to join? By my 9 week scan I'm due on 11th November x x x
> 
> Really stupid point, I am 10 weeks and 3 days and due on the 10th, so either I am due on the 9th or you are due on the 12th :D
> 
> Is my maths that bad :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> The ticker is set from the date of my last period, but when I had my scan they put me forward a day - that's why it doesn't add up lol - I need to change my ticker!Click to expand...

:D God knows if they are gonna change mine, I hope not! Well not forward (for maternity pay reasons anyway!)


----------



## anna matronic

Foooooood!! I haven't cooked properly for over a month! I dunno what to eat.

I could do a spag bol or chilli or maybe just some toast. I really can't be arsed :D


----------



## Dragonfly

look at it this way in a week or two for most of us here we will be in second tri. Do we get this thread moved there when there cant be any more nov in first tri? I am sure a mod will move if asked.


----------



## MrsBump1

i will be due on the 26th...add meeeeee please :)


----------



## you&me

I was tri-hopping earlier and noticed that the October Bumpkins have started up their new thread over in second. That is going to be us lot pretty soon!! 

A week and a few hours til my scan :happydance:


----------



## Wants2bmummy

Speaking of food, I have to eat when I can as my nausea is still getting the better of me. The nausea does seem to be getting better though - thank goodness - although I still can't stomach a lot of foods. For my dinner tonight I've had boiled potatoes - how exciting!!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Well finally I can say that I am having my scan THIS week (on Friday) when I will be 12 weeks exactly!

I am a little worried as I had a small bleed at just under 6 weeks and was not refered for a scan so I have every thing crossed its going to be ok. 

When do you move to 2nd tri, is it 13 weeks? Oooh I wonder who is first to make the move?


----------



## janelouise

Cocobelle said:


> Well finally I can say that I am having my scan THIS week (on Friday) when I will be 12 weeks exactly!
> 
> I am a little worried as I had a small bleed at just under 6 weeks and was not refered for a scan so I have every thing crossed its going to be ok.
> 
> When do you move to 2nd tri, is it 13 weeks? Oooh I wonder who is first to make the move?

all the best for friday bet you cant wait :happydance: hope all is well :hugs:
i also have a scan friday as had spotting/bleed last week its such a worry


----------



## Cocobelle

janelouise said:


> all the best for friday bet you cant wait :happydance: hope all is well :hugs:
> i also have a scan friday as had spotting/bleed last week its such a worry

I hope it goes well for you too. It is such a worry but at least we don't have to wait for too much longer x


----------



## petitpas

I've just wiped and my gunk has definite pink & brown streaks :cry:


----------



## anna matronic

petitpas said:


> I've just wiped and my gunk has definite pink & brown streaks :cry:

Oh hunni :hugs:

Has it just started? Get it checked out xx


----------



## Dragonfly

oh no :(


----------



## blkhairbeauty

go get it checked hun, im sure you will be fine.

rowley, im about a 20 here in the US. its hard cause i am only 19, but at the same time i look forward to having the baby just cause after i can start back on my workout and diet. I had lost like 5lbs in 1 weeks so it made me happy, then i found out and had to quit(just cause the workouts were soooooo intense!) 

i cant believe im almost 3 months along! its soooo exciting!


----------



## Lydiarose

Blk im 18 and yeah it is ever so hard but im sure itll be worth it!

and petitpas could it maybe be a bit of mucous plug?

I heard its quite common to loose abit at our stage? xxxx


----------



## majm1241

petitpas said:


> I've just wiped and my gunk has definite pink & brown streaks :cry:

Maybe tmi, but was it after intercourse?


----------



## mummyconfused

Babe get it checked!!! Keep us updated!! I had that the other day and everything was fine!! I made a new thread about it!!


----------



## petitpas

Just got back from a&e. They have booked me into the early pregnancy unit at 3pm (in 12 hours) for a scan. Really tired now. Will update after.


----------



## rowleypolie

you&me said:


> I was tri-hopping earlier and noticed that the October Bumpkins have started up their new thread over in second. That is going to be us lot pretty soon!!
> 
> A week and a few hours til my scan :happydance:

I am so busy that I am now looking for someone else to manage the 2nd tri thread. any takers? we should start one up soon!

updated!

blkhair- i was also working out a ton before i got my bfp- i had a group of girls and we went to the gym almost every night- i think maybe thats why i got my bfp in the first place! i cant wait to have this baby so i can nurse and lose a ton of weight like i did with DD


----------



## anna matronic

Back to work today :(

We'll see how the 2 weeks off has really affected me :D


----------



## Cocobelle

petitpas said:


> Just got back from a&e. They have booked me into the early pregnancy unit at 3pm (in 12 hours) for a scan. Really tired now. Will update after.


I will be thinking of you today hun. I hope it all goes well for you and that you see a nice strong little heart beating away xx


----------



## lolpants

petitpas said:


> Just got back from a&e. They have booked me into the early pregnancy unit at 3pm (in 12 hours) for a scan. Really tired now. Will update after.

Hope it goes well xx :hugs:


----------



## jstarr

im due 27th nov :)


----------



## claire911

petitpas said:


> Just got back from a&e. They have booked me into the early pregnancy unit at 3pm (in 12 hours) for a scan. Really tired now. Will update after.

Thinking of you poppet. Let us know how u get on :hugs:

*anna mantronic* best of luck back at work today :)

Got my 12 week scan later today, eek!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ladymilly

thinking of you petitpas :hugs::hugs::hugs:

well i am soooo tired and feel soooo sick. can barely stay awake!! i have gone off some foods too. even the thought of some things make me want to puke :dohh:


----------



## Dragonfly

Pepitus watching out for your reply, fingers crossed. I can only imagine how scared you must be, I get scared seeing this happen to people. 

I have morning sickness now this past few days, shouldnt have said anythig about not having that this time. I probably will be plauged till the end with it allthe time, everyone said it would go last time but it didnt , I stopped throwing up 5 mins before william was born and it was from 4 weeks I was being sick. Not as often this time though, hope it stays that way. 

my lap tops coming home soon its fixed and in England waiting to be send to me. So I cant wait i can get some of my new pics on to it off camera, have some nice flowers and pics of willam on there.


----------



## Lenka

Hi everyone!
Just noticed that I haven't joined you yet. girls. Although been on here for ages.

Can someone put me due on 29th November please

thank you xxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Anyone heard from petitpus? Been checking here to see . 


anyone elses hair like an oil slick? I washedit yesterday and its greasy again and looks crap! last time it was all shiney and bouncy, like a hair advert. Maybe it will go like that at the end or something.


----------



## petitpas

Well, unfortunately it is not good news. There is definitely no 11-week baby in there and they are suspecting a molar pregnancy. Tomorrow they will give me a ring to let me know when I will have an operation to take it all out so that they can investigate.

Rowleypolie, thank you for hosting this thread so well! Can you please take me off the list now.

Thanks and healthy pregnancies to everyone else!


----------



## mushmouth

I'm sorry petitpas, so sorry hon. :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Not sure what a molar pregnancy but obviosuly its not good. I am so sorry to see you go from here, :( we have lost so many from this thread I fear when my scan time comes I could be next. I think everyone feels like that only it comes true for some and what a nightmare that is. I will be sad to see you go and will miss you ::(


----------



## petitpas

Dragonfly, only 1 in 1000 pregnancies are molar from what I can see so I have more than compensated for everyone in this thread ;-)
You will be fine!


----------



## Cocobelle

petitpas said:


> Well, unfortunately it is not good news. There is definitely no 11-week baby in there and they are suspecting a molar pregnancy. Tomorrow they will give me a ring to let me know when I will have an operation to take it all out so that they can investigate.
> 
> Rowleypolie, thank you for hosting this thread so well! Can you please take me off the list now.
> 
> Thanks and healthy pregnancies to everyone else!

Petitpas, I really don't know what to say, I am so so sorry to hear this as I was convinced you would be ok. 

I am thinking of you sweetie xx


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry hun :hugs: Has been a real shitty few days. Good luck and hope to see you back soon xxx


----------



## mommy2baby2

Sorry for your loss petitpas :hugs: I hope we get to see you back in the first trimester soon!


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry hun! lots of love and hugs! good luck and hope to see you back soon!


----------



## majm1241

I'm so sorry petipas! :cry: :hug:


----------



## Autumnbabe

So sorry for your sad news petitpas, take care xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just an update on me, my doctor wants me to come in to check the hb on the baby to make sure everything is ok. i have NOT been feeling pregnant at all so he just wants me to come in so i stop stressing.


----------



## lolpants

So sorry Petitpas too hear ur news - I like the others hope u get back here soon xxx

Ps Gd luck to blkhairbeauty 2 xx


----------



## lolpants

So sorry Petitpas too hear ur news - I like the others hope u get back here soon xxx

Ps Gd luck to blkhairbeauty 2 xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I wonder if my doc will do that for me, I know only midwifes have dopplers though. You can hear with a stethascope I was going to buy one of them last tie and they where a few pound each on some site i seen. Plus I just wanted to look important and walk about my house with a stethascope on *cough*.


----------



## rowleypolie

I am so sorry to hear about your news Petitpas :hugs: from all of us!

updated the thread: Welcome new members

No one has said anything about possibly wanting to host the thread in the 2nd tri....are you girls still thinking about it? We have to get one started soon!

blkhair- i also dont feel that pregnant and sometimes i wonder if i should go in (we have a same day clinic) but nothing unusual no bleeding or spotting so i figure its just the hormones easing off a bit. let me know what you find out!


----------



## Lydiarose

Does anyone have flu like symptoms,
tonight i just felt so tierd and kept having hot flashes (last night i woke up in a huge sweat)

Also my round ligament pains come back with a vengance today ive been walking around shouting OW YOU ******* evertime it happens it really does hurt!
Like an elastic band snapping or somthing!

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Rowley I assumed you would start it in there as you have with this one. 

sounds like hormones lydia. And stretching pains.


----------



## anna matronic

I still have 2 and a bit weeks to go until 2nd tri (can;t remember when it starts 13/14 weeks!?) so I will join one started by someone at least a week ahead of me! I think we still have a week to go before any of us November birds hit 2nd tri :)


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i will be willing to start it up. i might need a little help but other than that i will do it :D


----------



## majm1241

rowleypolie said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your news Petitpas :hugs: from all of us!
> 
> updated the thread: Welcome new members
> 
> *No one has said anything about possibly wanting to host the thread in the 2nd tri....are you girls still thinking about it? We have to get one started soon!*
> 
> blkhair- i also dont feel that pregnant and sometimes i wonder if i should go in (we have a same day clinic) but nothing unusual no bleeding or spotting so i figure its just the hormones easing off a bit. let me know what you find out!

I'd love to start it, but I still have 5 weeks. :(



Lydiarose said:


> Does anyone have flu like symptoms,
> tonight i just felt so tierd and kept having hot flashes (last night i woke up in a huge sweat)
> 
> Also my round ligament pains come back with a vengance today ive been walking around shouting OW YOU ******* evertime it happens it really does hurt!
> Like an elastic band snapping or somthing!
> 
> xx

I get that feeling too! Of, and today I sneezed and those round ligament attacks came with a vengence and had me screaming almost in tears. I get them A LOT!


----------



## ShanandBoc

Sorry to all the ladies that have lost their bubs :( My thoughts and prayers are with you all xoxoxoxox

Im am still just in the November Sparklers. My due date has been updated to the 1st November. Just scraped in there. Have finally hit 12 weeks!


----------



## rowleypolie

df- i posted about it earlier- you must have missed it :flower: i will be on vacation for a month of the second tri in the mountains near Yellowstone park where we get patchy internet. plus life is getting busier for me so i wont be able to maintain reading and making changes everyday.

blkhair- if you are willing i can help! :happydance: pm me and i can give you some details.

majm1241 thanks! we would need it really soon as the 1st of nov girls are already hitting 12 weeks and we technically move into 2nd tri at 13 weeks.


----------



## rowleypolie

so blkhairbeauty is going to start a new thread in 2nd tri sometime this week- for those of you in the beginning of the month you will be moving there shortly! i have another week and half myself!


----------



## Cocobelle

Well done blkhairbeauty, I will be joining 2nd tri in about a week and a half too (I think?), all going well. To be honest I am majorly paranoid right now after loosing so many little November Angels, some of them I was convinced would be keepers. 

We have our 12 week scan on Friday and I have gone from being really excited to very anxious. We do have a doppler which we are pretty sure has picked up the heartbeat (well it wasn't mine as DH took my pulse and it was way faster!) but I won't rest at all until I have seen it beating away on the screen. 

I have been getting quite a few cramps and pains this week but I have heard that the baby grows by 60% during week 11-12 so stretching pains are very common. I hope that is what mine are. 

I am also starting to have trouble sleeping, waking 2 or 3 times a night, tossing and turning and just not being able to settle back to sleep. It is not helping that we got our new bed on the weekend so I am having to get used to a new mattress.

Other than that, it is all peachy x


----------



## Dragonfly

Morning all. I say whoeever is next in line to join second tri should make second tri thread then Rowley. I did miss that bit earlier, lots to read here from last night to. 

I have to wait on my shopping coming till I eat and I cant throw up till I eat :( I hated that I got that last time no matter what I did I was still only sick after I ate in the mornings. I have an empty upset tum at the mo. 

I cant see any bump on me at all only flab and i am convinced I am not pregant at all. I dont feel it I thought I want at least a small bump to confirm . I am 10 weeks today! only 30 left aprox. And 2 weeks till scan.


----------



## Happyhayley

Well I haven't been on here in awhile. 11 pages to read back. I only come on here at work as I'm to busy at home and I've been off the last few days as my baby boy had another seizure and was in hospital again. He's good again now though so no worries.

Ever since I had my scan when I freaked out about spotting I have been having morning sickness. As soon as they made me calm down and realize the baby is fine I have thrown up everyday since. WHich is good for my state of mind but bad for the state of my toilet. I get to go for another scan on the 29th since they think I'm 8 weeks not 9 and they want to confirm that. I didn't believe that till I compared my picture with 7 week scans online and they look very similar so I have changed my tickers already in anticipation they will put me back a week. Making week 8 even longer for me since its like 2 weeks long


----------



## Dragonfly

I was thinking I hadnt seen you in a while then your name appeared in here. Glad your wee boy is ok, I also have morning sicknes now , theres us thinking we where getting away with it. scan in 2 weeks.


----------



## Happyhayley

I know and I've talked before about how much I want my ticker to move and how I cant wait to be 9 weeks for that and now I have to add an extra week to the wait first I thought the ticker moved at 8 weeks then I was told its 9 so I was like okay 1 more week and then they told me I'm prolly 7 not 8 so now I am 8 I'm like gosh okay NOW only 7 more days. 

When I go for my scan I'll be 10 weeks by my LMP (which I know is correct so I don't really get it) but 9 by the doctor. I'll compare that picture to online pictures to decide.


----------



## Dragonfly

Fumming! i was told yesterday my lap top was fixed and being sent back to me, I waited for it all day, called them and apparently its not even been looked at yet! why did theytell me it was the day before?? I was so happy when it was coming back I cant even check my bank aco**** on this thing as I have to install things to do that and since its borrowed thats not a godo idea and i cant upload my pics or do anything atall apart from facebook and forums :( I am raging! they said it could take a nother week and they will have had it near a month! never ever buy insurance off currys of a thing they are useless. 
Sorry all just peed off. I have stuff I need to do and I cant.


----------



## ssmith1503

Hi everyone. I was in the October thread but was told yesterday my due date is 3rd November, so is it ok if I join you all please?

Everything has been going well so far can't wait to get a noticeable bump so I know the baby is growing well and alls good. Im slowly getting back to normal, no sickness or anything just occasionally a little tired. 

It's really nice to read what everyone else is going through as well! hope all goes well for everyone x


----------



## Happyhayley

I have been having this feeling for awhile and thought maybe I could share it and some of the mommys that already have babies could tell me how they feel.

Maybe its because I'm an only child myself or maybe its because Ben is disabled but I feel guilty about this baby sometimes. I feel like I will take away from all Ben is used to and he wont get the attention he needs or I feel guilty for the new baby because Ben needs so much time from my husband and I and always will that the new baby wont get everything it deserves. I feel selfish for wanting to experience things I cant with Ben that I can with the new baby like first steps first words first time they sit up. Ben wont ever have a first step or sit up and if he has a first word it will be years away. :nope:

I wish I could let that go but so far no luck.


----------



## Dragonfly

You are a good mum you are worrying about deviding your time and thats natural. I worry about it to but although I dont have a special needs child I know as I used to look after special needs young poeple and my sister has speicl needs it takes up all your time more than a normal child and for longer. I know that this one I wanted to get the same attention as WIlliam and that will be hard I have to do things the same way, same amount of photo albums and boxs of colected stuiff I want to keep for them as when my mum had me the second born she actually didnt care like you and me but went right back to work and saved noting for me ,no pics not even of me and my mum and ignored after that and my bro got everything. hayley you are not going to be like that you have forsight here. You care about your babies and want them to both get the best and even though thats going to be hard you will reap the rewards. 

I think you and your son will be fine with number 2 even if you are totally wreaked as long as daddy helps out (speaking of my man here who will be getting kicked up the behind as he is rather useless at the mo) .


----------



## Happyhayley

Thanks Dragonfly. I know I will be the best I can be to both of them but when I'm giving Ben love and we're playing sometimes it strikes me that in a few months I might be exausted and not able to play like this for awhile. but I try and tell myself I will line them both up on the floor and blow 2 times the rasberries I blow now. I tell Ben even though he doesnt understand me that soon he will have to sit on one knee instead of in the middle. 

I am really going to try to take just as many pictures. I have millions of Ben and I know my husband is the 2nd child and there are tons of his sister, some of him and almost none if his baby brother.


----------



## Dragonfly

I have thousands of pics! I take way to many and my livingroom has framed pics of william everywhere! I have to try and keep up with that as I do not ever want this baby to think they he/she got less treatment. I have to co sleep with two now, thats going to be hard as it is and breastfeed to so I fear William will be knocked out a bit when I have baby 2 stuck to me for a few months. I will really try to give him as much as I did and Darren says he will take him out more as it will be hard to manage with two. But will only be for a short time they are babies, maybe good for ben to have another baby to interact with and play with. Good thing is if you have another boy you have cloths from last time lol I have a store room full of kept stuff! if its a girl I get to buy a new wardrobe of cloths for her somehow. 

Mums have a hard job, we dont get a break or time out alone, (unless we beg someone to take baby to go and hide in the shower for 10 mins) but it does pay off in the long run and when they get more independant you can get your independance back even if its just a little bit of freedom. I havnt been out in weeks can you tell! i havent got a car I have a motorbike and i wont get on it pregnant so i am stuck in this house. 

one day they will make me more prouder. I am already so proud of my wee man I know the rest will be exciting. This is my last baby though, two is enough for me.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

moms are seriously people to look up to, honestly. Im so excited to be one! I really look up to ladies for being moms and taking care of kids. 

Afm went to the doctor this morning and everything is fine, my dr just said that the reason i dont feel pregnant is that my ms is going away along with my other symptoms. The heartbeat was about 150 bpm is was one of the BEST sounds on the face of the planet! I was soo happy!


----------



## Happyhayley

I just had spotting again. I have been reassured without cramping or a lot of blood its fine up until 12 weeks but god I hate it. I feel all happy with my baby and then there it is. And I know TMI but it seems to start up whenever I push to go #2 and no it isn't blood from the back I checked. It's definatly spotting


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome ssmith1503 :flower:


----------



## Cocobelle

Happyhayley said:


> I have been having this feeling for awhile and thought maybe I could share it and some of the mommys that already have babies could tell me how they feel.
> 
> Maybe its because I'm an only child myself or maybe its because Ben is disabled but I feel guilty about this baby sometimes. I feel like I will take away from all Ben is used to and he wont get the attention he needs or I feel guilty for the new baby because Ben needs so much time from my husband and I and always will that the new baby wont get everything it deserves. I feel selfish for wanting to experience things I cant with Ben that I can with the new baby like first steps first words first time they sit up. Ben wont ever have a first step or sit up and if he has a first word it will be years away. :nope:
> 
> I wish I could let that go but so far no luck.

Hayley I know exactly how you feel as I too have a son with a disability and have the very same thoughts as you sweetie. My emotions switch from being so scared that something will go wrong with this baby to feeling guilty on my sons behalf that this baby may be able to fulfil all the hopes and dreams we once had for him that he never will fulfill, that breaks my heart. 

If you fancy a little chat, just yell. I am sure we can pick each other up when we are feeling a bit down in the dumps about things :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

i added a link at the top of page 1 that will take you to the 2nd tri site. For all of those moving over soon: have fun over there! make sure you check in with either me or blkhairbeauty to get things changed!


----------



## Dragonfly

My discharge is peeing me off i keep expecting to see red when I wipe and suppose its good its not but I hate having to go and check :(


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> My discharge is peeing me off i keep expecting to see red when I wipe and suppose its good its not but I hate having to go and check :(

I have had to do that last few days aswell. It wasn't really noticable before but now it feels like it did when I was bleeding weeks ago.

All normal but bloody annoying :D


----------



## majm1241

This is happening to me today too! Lots more discharge today than normal! LOL


----------



## SilasLove

Hey gals. So I have been extra busy between school and my little man. I just do not have the time to get on! Hoping I can stay pretty close to all you ladies so you have an idea of who I am ... but doubt that is happening! LOL


----------



## scicraft

Hi, everyone!

I hit 9 weeks today! I feel like time is already flying by, but that's probably because I'm asleep pretty much every minute I'm not at work. Does the tiredness go away?

We have our second scan on Friday. I'm nervous but more so excited.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

im still pretty tired most of the time. but its easing up. good luck with your scan hun!


----------



## you&me

I am really sad to read of so many losses on here these last few days :nope: good luck to all you ladies, stay safe and take care of yourselves and hope to see you back here when you are ready :flower:

The days seem to be flying by so fastm my sickness seems to have decreased to every other day now, so hopefully it will taper off completely any day soon.

Scan day on monday :happydance:


----------



## GossipGirly

can I just update as iv been looking at front dates iv been stalking AshleyNicole 's journal and following her post about heartbeat and could we please sadly change her date to angel :(


----------



## Dragonfly

Awwww not another one. :( very sad.


Just sitting here waiting to throw up I had to eat more yoghert for it to happen so I should be running to the loo any minute, I am a master at throwing up from last time I know how this works lol Then i can have my proper breakfast and get on with the day. Have dentist but since now my phones broke and everything else around me I feel depressed and fed up and cannot be bothered to go anywhere but my bed.


----------



## Dragonfly

Dear Mothernature of whoever is in charge of vomitting in pregnancy:

why cant I throw up discretly and normally! why do I have to go "ewwwwoaaarrrrrrrrr"" and sound like chewbecca dying then throw up really loudly , why do my eyes near have to pop out and my face go all blotchy, oh why does it look like I was beating up and crying! and my throat hurts cant you make me an expert vomitted like I had enough practise the last time after all. I cant throw up in public in a loo because someone may call an exorcist for me. Cant you just make it effortless please! just this one I promice I will keep up with vomitting but please just take the sound effects away and aftermath face :( 

from : girl with the sore throat and blotchy face.


----------



## Samemka

I had an early scan today and my EDD is now 23rd Nov (not 22nd) so could someone change that on the first page? Thanks x


----------



## Happyhayley

More "spotting" today. I don't really know why its called spotting. A lot of times it doesn't look like spots to me it looks like streaks of pink.

I hate this. I am driving myself crazy. I tell myself I just saw the little heart beating last week but then I think they said she was a week younger then my dates but I know my dates are right. Is she not growing? is she dying? I have another scan in a week to confirm the new dates but that seems forever ago. I am praying to go vomit because the doctor said morning sickness is a good sign.


----------



## Dragonfly

hayley not voitting dosnt mean its bad, when i was throwing up last time everyone thought there was sometihng wrong with me as everyone i knew wasnt ever sick! my mum didnt throw up when carrying me or my sister but her first preg she did. I asked my doc why I had no morning sickness and wanted my date moved to scanned and she says second preg can be like that. So you dont have to be sick for a healthy preg when I was in these sections last time I seen loads that where not sick , i know as i was jealous and thinking there was all sorts wrong with me.


----------



## mushmouth

I'm yet to be sick, and this is my first... I'm just hoping I'm one of the lucky few that have a H&H 9 months without :S


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> Dear Mothernature of whoever is in charge of vomitting in pregnancy:
> 
> why cant I throw up discretly and normally! why do I have to go "ewwwwoaaarrrrrrrrr"" and sound like chewbecca dying then throw up really loudly , why do my eyes near have to pop out and my face go all blotchy, oh why does it look like I was beating up and crying! and my throat hurts cant you make me an expert vomitted like I had enough practise the last time after all. I cant throw up in public in a loo because someone may call an exorcist for me. Cant you just make it effortless please! just this one I promice I will keep up with vomitting but please just take the sound effects away and aftermath face :(
> 
> from : girl with the sore throat and blotchy face.

This gave me a laugh. Hope you start feeling better soon! :hugs:




So my morning sickness seems to have gone away .... until I eat something. Then I feel crappy for the next hour with a really bad stomach ache mixed with nausea ... so weird. Hoping it goes away completely as I am very close to 2nd Trimester now ... [-o&lt;


----------



## Dragonfly

No it wont go away, I waited the last time the whole pregnancy for it to go away and it didnt, its late this time though and it made me think I was getting away with it. Such a nasty trick. So I am not hoping to feel better or listenig to anyone that tells me it goes away for the last time I threw up with thelast one for the last time was in the labour. I actually had a rota for when I was throwing up, it had a routine. One of them was 4am on the dot I would wake and go for a throw up. Pure acid at that time though. Then it was after breakfast and occassionally throughout the day. I was to bring a vomit bag to apps in hospital and have to do that again. I make up scenarios in my head about what to do if caught out like dont have my phone in my handbag in case I throw up in it and dont get the tesco bag out in time, I can always replace the handbag. ( I just cant throw up in public poeple would be calling ambulances and all and looking from the noise , dramatic vomitter and I cant control it) . I hve to know where loos are, I go no where if there isnt one and if they dont have one i leave very quick. I cancaled my dentist as they dont have one and no way am I throwing up in there on the floor! the shame! 

and no crackers and ginger biscuits dont work I established that last time and near was ready to shove them down someones throat that even mentioned it to me. 
my throat is still sore and stingy and it was a yoghert barf so not that hard to get up, not like toast, possibly the worst thing you can eat for breaskfast to throw up. 

\\\\vomiting rant over////


----------



## majm1241

Can you update me please! My dates changed from Nov. 28th but is now Nov. 30th! :D I went to my first Doctor's appointment today and everything went PERFECT! Saw my baby wiggling a bit and heart flickering away and heard the beat at 167 bpm! They said everything is PERFECT! :cloud9: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! 

:hugs: to AshleyNicole and Jo_Banana


----------



## Lolly W

Hi,

Please could you add me for the 27th?

xxx


----------



## AshleyNichole

I wish you all a h&h 9 months!!


----------



## anna matronic

AshleyNichole said:


> I wish you all a h&h 9 months!!

Thank you Ashley, so sorry for want has happened and big hugs to you :hugs: Really hope you are back here soon xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for you ladies' loses. hope you will be back when you are ready :)

As for the new ladies congrats!


----------



## majm1241

Thanks Ashley. I am just so sorry for your loss Sweetie! I really hope to see you back here again soon! :hug:


----------



## janelouise

just realized my bump buddy lucy lou wait on holiday to egypt!!!!!!!!! she must be still stuck out there poor thing as i know she had midwife for when she got back!! hope our ok lucy xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry to hear Ashley Nicole. :( 


hi all just waiting on being sick here before I get the day started. I got a text 3 weeks after my lap top was send claiming they just recieved it so i am livid, what was teh point on that text when they said they had it the day after i sent it and its still not even fixed. Wanna show some pics. :(


----------



## janelouise

could you ladies all pray that everything will be ok!! i have my scan in the morning after my bleed i had last week its be a horrible week and 3 days to see someone im going mad!! im still being sick so i hope thats a good sign!! scans at 9.45 so not too much waiting around xx


----------



## Dragonfly

Hope all goes well and will check in to see your reply.

I was sick also this moning, i kinda feel lost not knowing without any scans at all here for another two weeks, I dont look any different and have again convinced myself the worst has happened. :(


----------



## mightyjoe

M due on 17th Nov...have a week 12 scan on the 15th of may....heard the bennies HB during my 8th week scan...hoping for a safe trimester:thumbup:


----------



## Dragonfly

Are your dates right? my scan is on the 5th of may and thats my 12 week scan and you are a day ahead of me only. Would be 13 and a half week scan by 15th of may? unless its late my last scan with first preg I was 14 weeks near when I got in.


----------



## mightyjoe

Dragonfly said:


> Are your dates right? my scan is on the 5th of may and thats my 12 week scan and you are a day ahead of me only. Would be 13 and a half week scan by 15th of may? unless its late my last scan with first preg I was 14 weeks near when I got in.


yes, u r absolutely right..i dint get an apointment sooner...its such a pain to wait for nother 3 weeks till i see my baby again!:wacko: is there a way to see if its a boy or gal in our next scan? hope u come back wit a big smile on ur face:happydance: arent u d one who posted tat funny note on MS to mother nature? it was hilarious!!:haha:


----------



## Happyhayley

Dragonfly said:


> Hope all goes well and will check in to see your reply.
> 
> I was sick also this moning, i kinda feel lost not knowing without any scans at all here for another two weeks, I dont look any different and have again convinced myself the worst has happened. :(

Don't worry morning sickness is usually a good sign that everything is A-OK. Not to say that anything is wrong with any ladies not having morning sickness but when your worried feeling nauseaus is usually a good thing

I just experienced my first awesome sickness at work.:sick: Great.


----------



## Dragonfly

mightyjoe said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Are your dates right? my scan is on the 5th of may and thats my 12 week scan and you are a day ahead of me only. Would be 13 and a half week scan by 15th of may? unless its late my last scan with first preg I was 14 weeks near when I got in.
> 
> 
> yes, u r absolutely right..i dint get an apointment sooner...its such a pain to wait for nother 3 weeks till i see my baby again!:wacko: is there a way to see if its a boy or gal in our next scan? hope u come back wit a big smile on ur face:happydance: arent u d one who posted tat funny note on MS to mother nature? it was hilarious!!:haha:Click to expand...

I havnt seen mine at all :cry: I think they leave it way to long over here. I loved scans to but always scared before them then I would walk around with my picture wanting to show everyone my baby! I have williams to and so cute! Roll on may 5th. 

So hayley would you like a cracker or a nice ginger biscuit?:haha:


----------



## Lydiarose

I keep getting this gagging feeling,
like i really want to be sick espeically when i havnt eaten but im hardly ever sick and when i am its like phlem sorry tmi.

I was sick when we went for our 7 week scan i was so nervous i felt this massive gag and ran into a room and threw up purple sick all over the floor (ribena) the worst thing is somone was in the room having bloods taken im glad OH found it funny!


----------



## Dragonfly

Yeah I threw up in the hospital before my first scan to last time. I was gutted but least it wasnt a really load one and dramatic not like now. Nerves and hormones not good together.


----------



## Happyhayley

I always yell while vomitting. I cant help it. my husband says thats weird but every girl I know does it. I also have a weak bladder and usually end up peeing myself a little. I try to take my pants off first before I vomit if I have time.


----------



## Dragonfly

Sorry Hayley I had a mental image of trying to get knickers off while heaving and throwing up. lol I have farted while throwing up thats about it. 

its not easy when you have a baby to loook after to pop off for a quick vomit either, sometimes william is asleep on me after a feed and I have to move him and it wakes him of when he is up and about grab him and take him with me as I cant leave him wandering around my un child safe house. Its un child safe as I cant put stair gates on with the way my stairs are and lots of other stuff just wont go in here not even drawer locks but hopefully getting a smaller more managable house , to big here cant keep paying for the heating its like a sieve ffs. Sick of being broke paying for it all.


----------



## Happyhayley

oh its an awesome sight to see. me kicking my pants off while running to the bathroom. If I have a lot of advanced notice I try and take a pee before I vomit. but if I do pee then I have the joy of cleaning the floor after I'm done. But thats better then loads of laundry from lots of wet pants


----------



## Dragonfly

ah you se one of my bathrooms would be handy there, one has the bath right next to loo long ways so if your caught you can throw up in it and rince it away with the shower head, however if your upstairs its a clean up job as that bath is to far away and I done that last time in a really undignified way. What way would you like your other half to see you in your first preg? ah well on the loo with dioreaha and throwing in at the same time. Yeah what a nice sight that was.


----------



## rowleypolie

wow all the talk of vomit has me laughing! :rofl: and gagging at the same time! but mostly laughing!

updated!


----------



## Dragonfly

Why is it in soap world no one is efected by pregnancy? you dont see throwing up, pj days and blocthy faces there they are all normal like nothing is happening! ARRGHH" least pretend to be pregnant right!


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> Why is it in soap world no one is efected by pregnancy? you dont see throwing up, pj days and blocthy faces there they are all normal like nothing is happening! ARRGHH" least pretend to be pregnant right!

Why is soapland so predictable.

Now Chelsea and Amiras tests are mixed up, one will be pos, one will be neg and they won't know whose is whose.

Yawn :D


----------



## Dragonfly

ohh ffs lol I hope which ever one is pregnant will be throwing up and not walking around looking like a glowing catalogue model!


----------



## anna matronic

I know which one is deffo pregnant :D


----------



## Dragonfly

has to be chelsea?


----------



## jennyellen13

which one isit? how do u know 4 deff x


----------



## anna matronic

Well the tests weren;t mixed up, how did that happen when they were in her pocket! Anyway I read (in a crappy magazine) that it was Chelsea that is preggers and Amira leaves after finding out about Syed and Christian. Chelsea is leaving aswell I think.


----------



## Happyhayley

guh! I'm at work bored hating it. I've been here since 9am the morning went by really quick till about 1pm and now its just dragging. I still have an hour and a half left.


----------



## anna matronic

By the way - Yes I read rubbish magazines and yes I know I am sad but I don't care!! This luxury will be gone in 6 months when I can;t afford them and/or have no time to myself :D


----------



## mushmouth

Lolol anna! Hubby ruins it all for me as he watches day time tv! Grrr

today's been a big day today really... I had my booking in appointment and gave been given my first scan date - may 17th, which will be the first anniversary of my grandads death, we haven't told my Nan yet, and will do after the scan and I'm hoping it'll be some good news for her.

Also the hospital I've chosen has a new midlife led birth centre opening next week so we went for an open tour today... Wow! It's amazing! 5 individual rooms, each with either a fixed or inflatable pool.. No hospital bed but birthing mattresses and rocking chairs, nice freeview plasma tv that you can put your iPod through... And then a pull down double bed for mum, baby and daddy to bond in after birth... Oh and a visitors kitchen, gorgeous cozy waiting room and a private outdoor decked "back garden" I felt quite overwhelmed!

And to top it all off... I had my first preggo cry! Before our BfP I was on a weightloss kick and was really seeing results, and I've just given up now so it's all piled back on... Boo. Anyway I was explaining what miracle pants do so was pushing out and pulling in my gut, n hubby said "you've really let yourself go this couple months haven't ya?" strike 1

then I was plucking my whiskers (hairy Mary!) and he said "gosh luv, you need a shave dont ya" and that was it... I burst into tears and blubber for a good 15 minutes! Hubby started having a go at me saying nothing he said deserved the tears, and I was trying to make him out to be a badguy! :(

I'm tired now! But tempted to stay up till midnight to see my ticker jump to a baby box!


----------



## anna matronic

Mean hubby. One of the joys I think of being single, no annoying men to be annoying :D

Although am jealous of all the "Sex is fucking great" threads. But then I remind myself that it was sex that got me into to trouble in the first place and I don't feel so jealous.

On an annoying note my dad called me earlier and was lovely asking me lots of questions, the managed to say "Well you shouldn't have got yourself pregnant in the first place"

He is starting to annoy me now :(


----------



## pinklizzy

My moods have suddenly started to be all over the place! I was quite stressed at work today and ended up shouting at one of my colleagues :blush: I apologised and she was fine about it but I never shout, or even really raise my voice.
Then I cried for about 15 minutes because the my OH had ordered the blu-ray of Avatar which I'd also ordered for him for our anniversary :dohh: Poor thing didn't know what do to with me!


----------



## makeithappen

WOW your hospital sounds amazing mushmouth!! sorry to say i'll be having none of those luxuries...im jealous lol. will definitely make the thought of labour more appealing to you having all that to look forward to!!


----------



## mommy2baby2

mushmouth, the hospital you've chosen sounds lovely! A lot of hospitals in the states are similar. Huge private suites, spacious birthing bed, flat screens, private bathrooms, hot tubs...etc. They are all so similar but the hard part for me is picking which one I like best. All have the nice ammenities but I need to find the one that suites me best.

And I hear you all about the emotions! This week I've been constantly fighting back the tears. The littlest things set me off. Earlier today a commercial nearly brought me to tears. Can't wait for the hormones to stabilize some!


----------



## rowleypolie

i dont even know which soap you guys are talking about! haha :rofl:


----------



## newbie

Arghh I feel huge!!! 
I'm quite a slim gal, and urghh, I'm so bloated its driving me mad! All of my trousers, tights, skirts, leggings feel like they're cutting me in half!!!
I don't really have the money to buy any new clothes yet, and other than doing the school run in paw print patterned bright red pj bottoms I don't know what to do!! 
Is there anyway to get rid of this bloating???

Arghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Mean hubby. One of the joys I think of being single, no annoying men to be annoying :D
> 
> Although am jealous of all the "Sex is fucking great" threads. But then I remind myself that it was sex that got me into to trouble in the first place and I don't feel so jealous.
> 
> On an annoying note my dad called me earlier and was lovely asking me lots of questions, the managed to say "Well you shouldn't have got yourself pregnant in the first place"
> 
> He is starting to annoy me now :(

Wow what a nice dad :wacko: are you like 12 or something? Mine dont say anything to me infact I dont see anyone. I havnt seen my friend in weeks since i said I was pregnant and I didnt geta congrads. So feck that. 


our hospital here was refurbished but only had new beds and some new furnature nothing else. No fancy units or anything. I dont know a proper delivery room looks like I had the stupid leather lounger I was induced in last time. Suppose to be one of the best here but I found them all rude and unhelpful to me. I got a pivate room half way through as the other babies on the ward where screaming and throwing up and me and William where wreaked and wanted sleep. Should have heard the remarks I got for that one to. My dad had me moved as they wouldnt helped me to the loo after my c section and I had to pee the bed, I couldnt even put William in his cot to go or anything I was near dropping him, So unhelpful and rude. Even my breastfeeding got sniddy remarks from midwives. I will kick their asses this time thats for sure I was in to much pain last time to even speak. 

Anyway waiting to throw up here. Got no sleep hardly, went to bed and woke up every dam hour thinking it was morning and sounded like some dog was being murdered in the estate somewhere, really disturbing screams. Think I heard it barking again so i am hoping its an over dramatic dog that got put out of the house at 3am but I dont think so that was screams or pain. :cry:


----------



## divershona

i'm due november 5th, tbc though but midwife seems confident with the date


----------



## caz101

Hi! Can I join? I'm due November 26th. Been feeling really sick, but its easing off a bit. Also feeling really bloated, which MW said was normal for my 2nd.

Look forward to hearing everybody's stories!!


----------



## mummyconfused

Ive just found pink spots in my undies... Help.. anyone had this bubs been ok?? Im sick with worry


----------



## Dragonfly

Would call the midwife about that one. Have it checked out. Hope alls well. 

looks like currys are replacing my lap top have to sendme the value of old one as they just didnt bother to fix mine, 21 days so far and no word on what they are at with mine so they have to. think i will get windows 7 this time and hope they hurry up i need to catch up with my work i cant hack this netbook i cant do a thing but formul surf on it.


----------



## janelouise

well i have good news after my bleed all is well full on moving around, looks like bean just wanted to worry me!!!


----------



## you&me

janelouise said:


> well i have good news after my bleed all is well full on moving around, looks like bean just wanted to worry me!!!
> View attachment 77338

That is great news :hugs: Bet you are relieved and excited!!


----------



## janelouise

yes i am thanks its such a worry just hope it doesnt happen again xxx


----------



## jstarr

good news janelouise :)

when did everyone have their first midwife appointment? il be 11 weeks when i have mine im getting impatient ha


----------



## Dragonfly

few in here have had theirs mines when i am 12 weeks and a day. I am counting down here . i will be in a state as usual before mine. freaking out. 

Glad alls well Jane, nice scan pic ! very clear. Cant wait to see mine.


----------



## jstarr

i cant wait to see scan either

dragonfly your little boy is so cute!


----------



## Dragonfly

Thank you, though today he isnt a happy baby with teething again. Back teeth now. 

I cant wait to get a lap top back again so i can get my new pics on it! I have to update my sig and all. Only so much facebook I can take.


----------



## makeithappen

glad all is well janelouise!! your scan pic is great. cant wait for my scan on wednesday.....wellllll im extremely nervous but trying to keep positive.


----------



## mushmouth

janelouise said:


> well i have good news after my bleed all is well full on moving around, looks like bean just wanted to worry me!!!
> View attachment 77338

I think your bean just wanted to make their presence well and truly felt! congrats on the scan hon..;. quite jealous here! lol


----------



## scicraft

newbie said:


> Arghh I feel huge!!!
> I'm quite a slim gal, and urghh, I'm so bloated its driving me mad! All of my trousers, tights, skirts, leggings feel like they're cutting me in half!!!
> I don't really have the money to buy any new clothes yet, and other than doing the school run in paw print patterned bright red pj bottoms I don't know what to do!!
> Is there anyway to get rid of this bloating???
> 
> Arghhhhhh!!!!

My pants were too tight until about a week ago and then the bloating went away. Now I'm just waiting for my belly to pop!


----------



## scicraft

janelouise said:


> well i have good news after my bleed all is well full on moving around, looks like bean just wanted to worry me!!!
> View attachment 77338

I'm so happy for your good news! Your little one is precious!


----------



## weezyweu

Well back from hospital and little bean fine, 12 weeks and 1 day and next scan booked for 21st June. Know is sad but now started buying things n very excited. Even looking at prams!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Well I finally plucked up the courage to tell my boss this afternoon. I was shitting myself, I don't know why haha :D

Anyway he came into my class to have a bit of a rant and then I said to him "It's my turn to drop a bombshell now" he said "You're not leaving are you????? " I said "Well kind of, just temporarily though, for maternity leave"

:D

He said it made his weekend and he was really pleased.

Sooo glad it's out in the open now at work :)


----------



## makeithappen

oooh brilliant news that all is well. i cant wait to start to buy things!!!!! next thursday i'll be broke as my scan is wednesday and if all is well im hitting the shops baby buying big time lol


----------



## weezyweu

It took me less than an hour to start spending!!! good job it's pay day. Was amazed at how much prams are though, we need a new mtg to buy one!!! Good luck for Wednesday sure all fine. I know hard not to worry though I was a nervous wreck yesterday!


----------



## makeithappen

thanks for the good luck! really appreciate it! i swear i will scream it from the roof tops if all is well! im really nervous but trying to keep positive!


----------



## weezyweu

Do stay positive i was horrible to oh last night, all my symptoms went bar nausea at 8 weeks so i feared the worse but baby fine, bowel on outside at min but hospital said normal rectifies by 13 weeks so they not concerned so neither am I!! Enjoy it cause with a blink of an eye your little bundle will be here. Hark at me you should of seen me yesterday!!!!!


----------



## makeithappen

hehe im the same...i give out good advice but never act on any of it myself :haha: i will *try* to keep positive, its so hard though. im afraid to get excited....but im having to try my best to keep myself from bursting with excitement if that makes sense lol.


----------



## weezyweu

burst with excitement its much more fun!!!


----------



## makeithappen

oooh dont tempt me.....think i'll keep it all in for another 5 days though (and pray hard i get the right results which mean i can burst to my hearts content)


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so scared for my scan too!!


----------



## mommy2baby2

Has anyone's bump "disappeared"? I was huge with bloat at about 8-10 weeks but since I'm on my 3rd pregnancy (5th if you count MCs) I felt my uterus hanging out a little (that it wasn't ALL bloat). Now at 12 weeks, it still hangs out _some_ but honestly, I look more like I did before I got pregnant. The baby is fine (had a scan, very active) but still...I want my bump back!

And if I lie on my back, my stomach is completely flat. Anyone else?

Anyone else around the 12 week mark have an increase in MS and pregnancy symptoms? I do! It bites.


----------



## Dragonfly

I cant tell i have tried feeling about and I cant even feel mine at all with the flab. I am flat when i lie down to :( scares me that i was showing early last time. I have ms thats it. My nausea has gone now a week or so.


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! i think i am going to tell all my facebook friends this weekend because i am 12 weeks! exciting right?


----------



## rowleypolie

the 2nd tri site says 14 weeks...i always heard 2nd tri started in the 13th week....

any comments on that? 

who plans on going to 2nd tri at 13 weeks?


----------



## jennyellen13

think im going to go inbetween both after my scan, dont want to just jump over there xx


----------



## devonangel

rowleypolie said:


> the 2nd tri site says 14 weeks...i always heard 2nd tri started in the 13th week....
> 
> any comments on that?
> 
> who plans on going to 2nd tri at 13 weeks?

i'm thinking of going over at 13 weeks x


----------



## sophie c

i think im gunna go at 13weeks hun, i put on my facebook last night as im nearly 12 weeks now! :D

although im still very much bricking it about my scan, its weird, ive had no bleeding, nothing to indicate anything is wrong but i cant shake the horrible feeling of somethings wrong off! :(

xxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I always thought it was 13 weeks. I will probably switch about the both then. WhenI got to third last time I was crapping it, no otehr trimester after haha. 

waiting for the usual ms here. In bed still william up wreaking the bedroom on me as usual/ Have some nice pics i managed to upload of him but cant change avatar and sigs and stull as this screen is so small and i cant see the pics right. I better get my lap top back or i will really flip, i can feel anger and my bp going up just thinking about it. 3rd of april they recioeved it ffs!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Hello ladies!! I hope everyone is doing well!! We actually had a scan at the doctors Monday! :D It went well!!
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs398.snc3/24194_416976475519_508415519_5619787_3731972_n.jpg

I can't believe that next week starts the 2nd trimester... Time is flying!


----------



## mommy2baby2

great scan pic Beach! Did the baby measure spot on for your dates, bigger or smaller?

Last 2 times I've gone the baby has gotten bigger - as in my dates are pushed up 2-3 days at a time


----------



## Dragonfly

I have been stuffing myself with Peaches here, tinned peaches and about to have a yoghert. I havnt eaten choc in ages i just cant be assed with all that. Same happened last pregnancy! and i always end up loosing weight and looking better, I wonder why lol then when baby comes it back to choc :( it better not go that way again choc is a nightmare! 

Cool scan pic! 

also anyone else feeling movement? I still am and made me jump. Very early on but william was about 12 weeks onwards.


----------



## janelouise

double figures!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly your new photos of William are soooo lovely xxxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

OMG a few more days and im off to 2nd tri..Arghhhh I dont want to go alone. Plzzzz ladies speed your pregnancy up and come with me lol... Arghhh has gone soooo fast.. I remember envying all ladies at this stage and i was like 3-4-5-6-7 weeks now im moving on and im going to be bottom of the chain again Grrrr


----------



## anna matronic

mummyconfused said:


> OMG a few more days and im off to 2nd tri..Arghhhh I dont want to go alone. Plzzzz ladies speed your pregnancy up and come with me lol... Arghhh has gone soooo fast.. I remember envying all ladies at this stage and i was like 3-4-5-6-7 weeks now im moving on and im going to be bottom of the chain again Grrrr

Just a week behind ya chick :hugs:

You won't be alone for long :)


----------



## mummyconfused

Awsome.... Im so excited... But still trying not to get my hopes up!! But when I had my last MC i knew from the start something was going to happen.. But this time I actually feel more at ease.. I feel like everything wil work out!!


----------



## anna matronic

mummyconfused said:


> Awsome.... Im so excited... But still trying not to get my hopes up!! But when I had my last MC i knew from the start something was going to happen.. But this time I actually feel more at ease.. I feel like everything wil work out!!

I have been Miss Paranoid, although I have nothing to compare it to! I think it stems from my sister who had miscarried twice in the past year :( In her words "It's not genetic you know" - She didn't handle my pregnancy too well :(

My mum has said to me that I'd know if something was up, I know she has a point, but I also know that isn't always true.

Only 10 days to go until may scan and all being super I will not only go straight into 2nd Tri but I shall also go shopping :happydance: I don't think I can wear hair bands on my trousers for too much longer LOL xx


----------



## mummyconfused

lol As i work full-time shift work im always at work so couldnt get a scan date close enought.. ill be 13+2 when i have my 12wk scan in 5days whoo hoo


----------



## anna matronic

I'll be 13 at mine :) (Better picture though!!)

Can't wait for it D:


----------



## you&me

Morning everyone...hope you are all feeling good?

It's scan day for me tomorrow at 9.40am :happydance: I thought this day would never come!!


----------



## devonangel

you&me said:


> Morning everyone...hope you are all feeling good?
> 
> It's scan day for me tomorrow at 9.40am :happydance: I thought this day would never come!!

awwww hunny good luck i have mine on wensday x x


----------



## you&me

devonangel said:


> awwww hunny good luck i have mine on wensday x x

Thank you :flower: I am sure all will be good when you have yours...not long now, those few days will fly by!!

I am getting so excited!! A little bit nervous...and anxious about it...but the excitement overrides that!! :happydance:

And I haven't been sick today...YET...bonus!! LOL


----------



## janelouise

good luck with the scans girls xxx


----------



## makeithappen

good luck youandme!!! cant wait to see a pic!!


----------



## hinkybinky

you&me said:


> Morning everyone...hope you are all feeling good?
> 
> It's scan day for me tomorrow at 9.40am :happydance: I thought this day would never come!!

Ah, I know exactly how you feel! Mine is tomorow as well, at 10:20, can't wait! :happydance:

Good luck all who have their scans this week! Guess we'll be in 2nd tri soon as well :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

I dont think I am growing at all I can still lay on my stomach and I couldnt from early on last time :cry: I wish my scan would just be here so I could get it over and done with. 

Feel so sick right now and wish my othe rhalf would come in as I hate taking william to the loo when I am sick. Hope your all well today.


----------



## makeithappen

mine is wednesday and im so nervous i feel sick thinking about it!! i cant wait for 2nd tri....we will all have crossed a milestone! such an achievement!


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> I dont think I am growing at all I can still lay on my stomach and I couldnt from early on last time :cry: I wish my scan would just be here so I could get it over and done with.
> 
> Feel so sick right now and wish my othe rhalf would come in as I hate taking william to the loo when I am sick. Hope your all well today.

I can too df, I am sure all is totally fine - remember beanie is behind your pubic area at the mo :)

I convince myself I can feel it, but I really just don't know :D


----------



## you&me

hinkybinky said:


> Ah, I know exactly how you feel! Mine is tomorow as well, at 10:20, can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck all who have their scans this week! Guess we'll be in 2nd tri soon as well :happydance:

There are so many of us with scans tomorrow...think we are all the babies that were made valentines weekend :rofl:

I keep peaking into 2nd tri...it's a scary place...LOL...and then I pop into 3rd...god knows why cos all I do is cry my eyes out reading their birth stories!! :dohh:


----------



## BeachPrincess

mommy2baby2 said:


> great scan pic Beach! Did the baby measure spot on for your dates, bigger or smaller?
> 
> Last 2 times I've gone the baby has gotten bigger - as in my dates are pushed up 2-3 days at a time

I measured a single day late! LOL! It was amazing!! :) Thank you!


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> hinkybinky said:
> 
> 
> Ah, I know exactly how you feel! Mine is tomorow as well, at 10:20, can't wait! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck all who have their scans this week! Guess we'll be in 2nd tri soon as well :happydance:
> 
> There are so many of us with scans tomorrow...think we are all the babies that were made valentines weekend :rofl:
> 
> I keep peaking into 2nd tri...it's a scary place...LOL...and then I pop into 3rd...god knows why cos all I do is cry my eyes out reading their birth stories!! :dohh:Click to expand...

We have had this chat before, I think it is hilarious really, I am a day behind you and my scan isn't until Wednesday week it is killing me!!

At least I can go into work tomorrow and sort out cover for my lesson as I have finally told me boss :happydance: Who was fab by the way and told me it had made his weekend :)


----------



## fairygirl

Oo Anna I have to tell my head once I've been for the scan tomorrow. Think he'll appreciate knowing what my urgent hospital appointment was. So scary!!!


----------



## anna matronic

fairygirl said:


> Oo Anna I have to tell my head once I've been for the scan tomorrow. Think he'll appreciate knowing what my urgent hospital appointment was. So scary!!!

I rushed off a few weeks ago when I started bleeding mid lesson. I was in floods of tears in my heads office so she has known almost from the start and has been great. It took me ages to pluck up the courage to tell my head of dept. But I did it :D

Big weight lifted now I think, I can almost relax a bit and now I have to have a risk assessment whatever that involves!


----------



## Midnight_Moon

Hey our little one is due in November too... only just - at the moment they are saying 7th November (our 1 year wedding anniversary) but I have my 12 week scan on friday so the date could still change a little


----------



## blkhairbeauty

So everyone seems to be having scans now and i wont get mine next one until 20 weeks :( damn that seems way to far away!! Good luck with all your scans though :D

My ms is pretty much gone, i only have it once in a while :) I really think that i have been feeling my lo :D i keep getting little bubble feelings and flutters. At the same time Im still feeling nervous, just cause its my first and i dont know what is normal and what is not. I was thinking about getting a doppler just to ease my mind a little bit. But at the same time, i would be TERRIFIED if i didnt find the heartbeat. My last time I went to the drs i heard the hb, and it sounded great! :) but i cant help but be nervous, even though im almost to the point where im pretty safe. Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate the booking app! hours of talking crap just to get to a scan and the whole time all you want is the scan as your crapping it anyway! last time I was a mess and this time wll be no different. 11 days till my scan now. Scared and will freak out before it but since i have to take william i hope he can distract me for if i sit there and think iwil fidget and freak out. They are easier as you go along as you can feel baby moving and know baby is ok but that first one. I hope mines ok :( If something was wrong I would know? then I am scared of silent miscarriage .

Ok sorry freaking out. Looking and waiting to see agbout a new house,I soo need out of here! to big to dear. Rather have money in my pocket and a cosy warm house than a big out of the way cold one full of junk.


----------



## Cocobelle

Sorry I have been AWOL for a few days, (my dad is really poorly) but I just wanted to update you all as I had my 12 week scan on Friday and YAY, there really is a baby in there :happydance:

I have had my EDD moved forward by 2 days so I am now due on 3rd November (can I have that changed pretty please?) so I am now even closer to 2nd tri!

The scan was really clear and it was lovely to see baby kicking away, in fact I think it must have picked up a few moves from my Kung Fu class as it was really booting me! It also has really long legs. DH says that if it is a girl then she is never going out in a short skirt with those legs :rofl:

The only little problem was that baby wasn't being totally cooperative so I could not have the NT part of the scan. I am going to call my midwife tomorrow to ask her advice on if we should think about having a private NT scan as I am just that bit older. Its so hard to know what to do for the best.

It was a fabby experience and I just can't stop looking at my pictures. Good luck to all of you who have scans coming up. I realy hope they go well.

So, without further ado, please meet Baby 'Paggie'

https://img4013.photobox.co.uk/6426669577a6a0bc7e0a88ec18bfe25a38d8b43c1904512900666ae7f18446830dd24122.jpg


----------



## makeithappen

aww thats great news!!!!! what a great pic too! i see what you mean about the long legs lol! sooooo cant wait for mine on wednesday, TERRIFIED but excited too!!


----------



## Cocobelle

makeithappen said:


> aww thats great news!!!!! what a great pic too! i see what you mean about the long legs lol! sooooo cant wait for mine on wednesday, TERRIFIED but excited too!!

I was just the same and was so worried something had gone wrong as my symptoms are so few, but no, there it was, heart beating and legs kicking on screen for us both to see. I can't wait to start feeling those kicks!

Good luck for Wednesday x


----------



## makeithappen

thanks soooo much cocobelle, i really hope i see what you did!! ive never prayed as hard for anything in my life!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome Midnight_Moon 

blkhairbeauty- i dont know about the doppler thing either everyone i talk to has a different opinion. i have a good friend that got one and loved it. but i am too worrisome and would be using it too much! hahaha


----------



## you&me

Morning everyone!!! :flower:

IT'S SCAN DAY!!!! :happydance:

I am so nervous...yet so excited...thankfully it is at 9.40am so don't have too long to wait...I want to see the reason now for why I have been so sick and tired, so I know it's all real!! LOL...I can't ever remember being this nervous with my first LO :dohh:

Good luck today everyone :hugs:


----------



## devonangel

you&me said:


> Morning everyone!!! :flower:
> 
> IT'S SCAN DAY!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am so nervous...yet so excited...thankfully it is at 9.40am so don't have too long to wait...I want to see the reason now for why I have been so sick and tired, so I know it's all real!! LOL...I can't ever remember being this nervous with my first LO :dohh:
> 
> Good luck today everyone :hugs:


good luck hun x x


----------



## devonangel

:happydance::happydance: i'm 12 weeks today :happydance::happydance: its been a long haul lol with my sickness but its worth it roll on wensday when i seen the baby x x x


----------



## pinklizzy

Good luck for your scan hun!


----------



## you&me

Thanks everyone :hugs: Hopefully, if all goes well I will post pics tonight if I can work out how to get them on here...LOL


----------



## Cocobelle

you&me said:


> Morning everyone!!! :flower:
> 
> IT'S SCAN DAY!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I am so nervous...yet so excited...thankfully it is at 9.40am so don't have too long to wait...I want to see the reason now for why I have been so sick and tired, so I know it's all real!! LOL...I can't ever remember being this nervous with my first LO :dohh:
> 
> Good luck today everyone :hugs:

Hope it all goes well for you! It is a wonderful feeling seeing that little heartbeat for the first time!

blkhairbeauty, I have an Angel Sounds doppler and we picked up the heartbeat just after 10 weeks. It does take a bit of finding but once you do, it is so worth it and has been very reassuring to us before we had our scan.


----------



## fairygirl

Scan day here too feeling so sick with nerves! In 5 hours time hopefully I can relax. Praying so hard! All the best to everyone who is seeing their babies this week x


----------



## mushmouth

you&me said:


> I will post pics tonight if I can work out how to get them on here...LOL

ooooh you better! or I'll drive aaaall the way to hertfordshire and do it myself! :haha: I'm sure you'll have a perfect scan honey! thinking of you! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

good luck with all the scans today xx


----------



## Autumnbabe

Good luck to those with scans today - i think there are quite a few!! look forward to the piccies x


----------



## jennyellen13

good luck for all scans today, mine tomorrow!! ahh excited but scared xx


----------



## mushmouth

oooh good luck scan bods!

DF - I love the new pic of William! He's so beautiful!


----------



## Dragonfly

Thanks mushmouth, got more only I cant stand this lap top and cant view them right. Bit down and peed off waiting on lap top . Feel sick and cant go and eat more till I throw up and I have no food anyway :( monday is a crap day, tuesdays are made of win though. Have to start clearing out crap from my house as if i do find another house i dont want to be taking or leaving anything here and since my parents used to live here its someof their crap to so they need to come and clear it. 

I must be hormonal today just feel like a dark cloud is over me and I am fed up.

Tickers move up again when your 13.3 weeksso not to log to get out of first tri, I take that as confirmaation and not 14 weeks.

I have to put spaces in as the space bar will not work right on this thing!


----------



## lolpants

Ive been away for a week so just wanna say good luck for all those with scans today or very soon!
Now Im kinda in the 2nd Tri (will be 13 weeks end of this week) Im feeling a lot more positive about everything :) Although I did have morning sickness today, this has only been the 3rd time Ive been sick- I suffered more with pain and bleeding (which just stressed me out till my scan 2 weeks ago!!) but all thats gone now
I prob won't get a chance to come on here for a few days again now, so will prob retouch with you all over on the 2nd tri thread *yey*

Good luck again everyone - were nearly there!! xxx


----------



## Happyhayley

Guh work again. I hate monday. It takes all my willpower to get out of bed on mondays. Luckily i have doctors appointments this week so I get a day off on thursday. so I just need to make in through 3 days. gosh I hate my job I can't wait to go on leave.


----------



## Dragonfly

had my morning sickness now! comes without fail so after my yoghert I cant eat right as it will be worse to throw up finally at 2pm! now i am eating a pizza, i would have had to throw that up if i hadnt of waited out to. Wonder why it was so late today, usually always on time 11.10am. This was the same thing that happened with Willaim. I have punctual babies lol


----------



## fairygirl

Our dancing pest of a baby, wouldn't stay still, using my uterus as a bouncy castle. Now dated 12 weeks today and due date of the 8th.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## makeithappen

fantastic fairygirl!! glad all went well! great scan pic! :happydance:


----------



## you&me

Woop Woop!! 

I had distanced myself from being pregnant after a heavy red bleed at 6 weeks...today those feelings kicked in :happydance: baby was kicking the hell out of me...they tried to do the nuchal fold measurements but the bubs didn't want to play...first try my bladder was so full I was squashing the poor lil thing...second time every time the sonographer pushed my tummy the ba by faced her...after jumping up and down, eating chocolate and walking around the baby still didn't want to play, so we couldn't get any nuchal fold measurements!! Hehehe.

They changed my dates from the 9th to the 6th November, which I expected as I knew I conceived on Valentine's Day (please can you update me Rowley?) I need to change my ticker now!!

I am so so happy, it all feels real :happydance:

Not the clearest scan picture!!
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mushmouth

ooooooh you&me its perfect!!!!! I've been thinking about you all day and wondering wth our update was! I'm so happy for you and your little diva! ;)


----------



## makeithappen

ive said it on the other thread but big congrats luv! soooo pleased for you!

any pic of your little one clear or not is fantastic hun!!!! :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i love all that scan pics!!!! they are great!!!! :D Congrats ladies! 

soooooooo my one major question for the day. Are you guys feeling your babies move yet? I SWEAR im feeling mine! Everytime im really quiet and trying i feel little bubbles or flutters down there. This is my first so i wouldnt really know if it is or not, but I want to know!!!!!! lol.


----------



## you&me

I have felt a few over the last few days, nothing consistant...but if I sit in a certain position I can feel slight movements...where the probe was today and found the baby is exactly where I have been feeling the little 'popping' feelings!! :thumbup:

If you are very intune with your body it is possible to feel them earlier on, even with a first pregnancy.


----------



## Dragonfly

glad the scans went well great pics to, I bet you here near showing any stranger your pics I done that , amazing first scans, cant wait till mine. 

Still feeling down and crap. Its a nice day here to but think its just circumstances that are getting me down at the mo.


----------



## jennyellen13

congratulations on your scans girls, im really happy for you. 

i think i feel movement sometimes, just once or twice but i swear its movement, its like the bubbling popping sensation. hope it is :) x


----------



## devonangel

you&me said:


> Woop Woop!!
> 
> I had distanced myself from being pregnant after a heavy red bleed at 6 weeks...today those feelings kicked in :happydance: baby was kicking the hell out of me...they tried to do the nuchal fold measurements but the bubs didn't want to play...first try my bladder was so full I was squashing the poor lil thing...second time every time the sonographer pushed my tummy the ba by faced her...after jumping up and down, eating chocolate and walking around the baby still didn't want to play, so we couldn't get any nuchal fold measurements!! Hehehe.
> 
> They changed my dates from the 9th to the 6th November, which I expected as I knew I conceived on Valentine's Day (please can you update me Rowley?) I need to change my ticker now!!
> 
> I am so so happy, it all feels real :happydance:
> 
> Not the clearest scan picture!!

awwwwww hunny its amazing cant wait for mine now on wensday x x x


----------



## makeithappen

you know what, seeing so many positive scan stories has really lifted my mood :happydance: its given me a good feeling for wednesday.....yep im still TERRIFIED after mmc in sept but im feeling better for seeing so many happy endings! thanks girls!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

no one talking on here today. Makes my work day very slow...on the plus side they approved my time off for my scan...just a precaution because of the bleeding although since I told my husband no sex till 2nd trimester my bleeding does seem to have stopped


----------



## Dragonfly

wish I had something to say just sitting here peed off as I have no heat and trying to figure out how to bath my son, think i have to burn some old cabinate i have and take his baby bath in livingroom and fill with electric shower. I hate this bloody house. It costs to much. Thats why I am quiet didnt want to end up moaning but sitting here lurking about. I am so pleased though so many have great scans now looks like things are looking up for us in that department, mines in 10 days to go so its not to long.


----------



## anna matronic

Totally un pregnancy related but I am stressing out!!!!!!!!!!!

I am watching my team Crystal Palace, we need to win or we go down :(

Too much stress :D


----------



## you&me

LOL anna...that's why I support Chelsea...oh and the nice legs of the boys!!

Hope everyone is feeling good today?

I am still on cloud 9 from yesterday...I just want to run around screaming to everyone that there is really a baby in there and laughing my head off...the excitement is in full force now!!

I have a 2 hour consultant appointment this morning at the hospital in maternity as I am high risk, so hopefully I will find out if I will be put on aspirin, be scanned more regularly and if there is any chance that I can attempt VBAC if I manage full term.

Good luck to all those ladies having scans today :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

good luck you&me! wow i just saw ur little girl was 29w prem and 2lb5oz! what a little fighter she must be thats amazing! and on christmas day aswel, a real little miracle! xxxx


----------



## mummyconfused

This full-time rotating roaster is doing my head in... So tired and always at work!! I need a holiday LOL.. On a good not in a few hour im 13wkssss NO WAY!!!! Arghh


----------



## Happyhayley

Double digits day :) and scan tomorrow :)


----------



## ruthyni

Hi Everyone! Hope u are all doin well!! 
Congrats to everyone who has had their scans and best of luck to everyone who has theirs in front of them!

Had my dating scan y'day, everything was perfect! I am 10+4 now and seen little beanie kickin away was soooooooo cute!! Was so relieved to actually see there was something there!! its reallys amazing! Got booked in for my 20 weeks scan on 6th July so cant wait to see beanie again altough it seems AGES away!! 

How has everyone been keeping? 

xx


----------



## towngal

Can you take me off the list please. I have had an MC.

Gonna have to pick myself up and try again!! x


----------



## Happyhayley

towngal said:


> Can you take me off the list please. I have had an MC.
> 
> Gonna have to pick myself up and try again!! x

:cry:I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for you lose. :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hello yesterday was my Scan it was amazing!:cloud9: he moved a little which freaked me out! but in a good way!!!!!!!! baaahahahah i cant wait to be a mom!
really wish DH cud have been there!
 



Attached Files:







SCAN0001edit2-1.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 12









SCAN0001edit-1.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Eskimobabys

you&me said:


> Woop Woop!!
> 
> I had distanced myself from being pregnant after a heavy red bleed at 6 weeks...today those feelings kicked in :happydance: baby was kicking the hell out of me...they tried to do the nuchal fold measurements but the bubs didn't want to play...first try my bladder was so full I was squashing the poor lil thing...second time every time the sonographer pushed my tummy the ba by faced her...after jumping up and down, eating chocolate and walking around the baby still didn't want to play, so we couldn't get any nuchal fold measurements!! Hehehe.
> 
> They changed my dates from the 9th to the 6th November, which I expected as I knew I conceived on Valentine's Day (please can you update me Rowley?) I need to change my ticker now!!
> 
> I am so so happy, it all feels real :happydance:
> 
> Not the clearest scan picture!!

awesome!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## snoopchick82

Can i join im due 4th November.. Sorry to be a pain. Could do with a buddy too


----------



## you&me

GossipGirly said:


> good luck you&me! wow i just saw ur little girl was 29w prem and 2lb5oz! what a little fighter she must be thats amazing! and on christmas day aswel, a real little miracle! xxxx

Aww thank you!!

She is a miracle, she was a tiny thing, I developed the sudden and severe onset of pre-eclampsia toxemia on christmas eve, so they delivered her on christmas day and she came home from SCBU on Valentines Day!!

The consultant appointment went great, they have put me on aspirin and calcium...I am also having a doppler specialist scan at 22ish weeks to see what the chances of the pre-eclampsia are in this pregnancy, will also be having 4 weekly growth scans from 20 weeks onwards!!

They said my chance of having to have another c-section is high :dohh: and as my care plan could change on a week to week basis we have to play it by ear and take each day as it comes. They reckon if it does appear again and they can keep me going til 34 weeks then it will be a much smoother ride...I have already decided if I do develop it again and end up with a c-section then they can sterilise me there and then, I would not chance my luck a further time!!

Terrified, but also excited!! I am thinking I may start a journal now on here.

How did the scans go today for those that had them?


----------



## Eskimobabys

snoopchick82 said:


> Can i join im due 4th November.. Sorry to be a pain. Could do with a buddy too

your about to be in 2nd tri! :) congrats! u might wanna pm the O.p so she can add u!:hugs:welcome!


----------



## you&me

Eskimo...I gotta be nosey!! LOL...how did you find out so early on that you are having a boy?


----------



## Autumnbabe

So sorry towngal, take care x


----------



## Autumnbabe

loving the scan pics and congrats to all those had the scans already - have mine tomorrow morning - eeeeeeek!


----------



## Autumnbabe

mummyconfused said:


> This full-time rotating roaster is doing my head in... So tired and always at work!! I need a holiday LOL.. On a good not in a few hour im 13wkssss NO WAY!!!! Arghh

way! am loving the "teen" ness of it - 2nd tri very soon and then we'll be over 1/3 our way through the pregnancy - scary!
Although still confused as to exactly when but apparently its 13w4d? see ya there!


----------



## majm1241

you&me said:


> Eskimo...I gotta be nosey!! LOL...how did you find out so early on that you are having a boy?

It's her gut feeling. LOL That is what she prefers. LOL


----------



## mommy2baby2

Towngal, I'm sorry for your loss! I hope we get to see you back in first tri very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Happyhayley

I say he when I refer to the baby. I really want a girl but I have a feeling I'm blessed with a brother for Ben. Whenever I say he everyone goes YOU KNOW ALREADY


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats eskimo! Beautiful pictures!

So sorry for your loss towngal.


----------



## babybear

Ok, how on earth have nearly all of us got to double figures so soon?


----------



## sophie c

aww ladies im soo jealous looking at your scan pics! i wish mine was sooner, its next tuesday but it seeeem aggess away~! :(

on another note, morning sickness kicked in again yesterday bleuuurgh!!

xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

i know it felt like FOREVER to get to see him! but the wait was well worth it! thanks tyson!


----------



## jennyellen13

ahh congratulations to all girls that have had good scans :) mine went great today too, due on the 8th of nov now, but knew i would be put back because i ovulated later. but really happy :) will try and get a pic on at some point xx


----------



## SilasLove

I am starting to wonder about me getting irritated at every thing that is going on in my life. Is it hormones, or do I have the right be irritated? I cannot decide at all. :(

Bleh. I think I need a nap.


----------



## Happyhayley

sometimes I hear myself being bitchy and Im like why are you bitchy and usually I can calm down and appoligize. But sometimes you have to be a bitch


----------



## Dragonfly

Everything bad aways happens when you dont need it and makes hormones worse. I wont go into mine just want to escape right now and chill. 

Sorry towngal for your loss, I hope you can make it back to first tri soonxx

Didnt get morning sickness today no matter how sick and horrid I felt so now thats worried me as i have had areally bad day, to much stress with other things. I hope maybe its layed off and not just coming later in day as i have my scan next week and i dont fancy throwing up in car or hospital, i will anyway from nerves My scan is on the 5th. 

hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ssmith1503

Well it's taken me a few days to read this thread from the beginning. I have had my 12 week scan and am due to see the midwife at 16 weeks, My 20 week scan is booked for 16th June, when i will also be seeing a consultant for being plus sized. Also my son was born with a cleft lip so they want to see if they can detect that on the baby.

It's great reading about how everyone else has been getting on and also very emotional to hear about the losses. I'm going to have a look at the 2nd tri now as i'm 13 weeks tomorrow!

How do i get a ticker? I'm rubbish with computers!


----------



## Dragonfly

click someones ticker you like the look off, some sites have different designs, make your own then take the IMG code and paste it in your siggy in user cp here. I hope I explained that right I am so crap at explaining lol welcome by the way!


----------



## ssmith1503

Ok thanks might need some more help in a minute though lol!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i have a question? the Early November sparklers are going to all be heading over to 2nd tri soon when or will this thread Ever more over to 2nd try also?


----------



## ssmith1503

Thanks Dragonfly i think i have done it?!


----------



## Autumnbabe

ssmith1503 said:


> Thanks Dragonfly i think i have done it?!

I can see a ticker! welcome to the November group, i'm 13 weeks too so see you in 2nd tri over the next week :thumbup:


----------



## ssmith1503

Autumnbabe said:


> ssmith1503 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dragonfly i think i have done it?!
> 
> I can see a ticker! welcome to the November group, i'm 13 weeks too so see you in 2nd tri over the next week :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you hope everythings going well for you. Took me abit but sorted the ticker out in the end :thumbup: I'm beginning to get a bit paranoid, as i'm not suffering any ms or anything. But I didn't with my first either, so I guess i'm just lucky. Saw the baby at the scan last week as well and it's heart was pumping away at 160bpm. So need to relax and take it easy now!


----------



## Autumnbabe

ssmith1503 said:


> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssmith1503 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Dragonfly i think i have done it?!
> 
> I can see a ticker! welcome to the November group, i'm 13 weeks too so see you in 2nd tri over the next week :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hope everythings going well for you. Took me abit but sorted the ticker out in the end :thumbup: I'm beginning to get a bit paranoid, as i'm not suffering any ms or anything. But I didn't with my first either, so I guess i'm just lucky. Saw the baby at the scan last week as well and it's heart was pumping away at 160bpm. So need to relax and take it easy now!Click to expand...

Everything's great thanks, finally get my scan tomorrow but I have no MS or anything either, so i think your right, we should count ourselves lucky, relax and enjoy! once tomorrow is out of the way i'll be able to relax a bit more (she says.... i think i'll be worrying for the next 18 years at least now! lol) Congrats on the scan - you should get pics up


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Eskimobabys said:


> i have a question? the Early November sparklers are going to all be heading over to 2nd tri soon when or will this thread Ever more over to 2nd try also?

the 2nd tri thread is open :) there is a link to it at the first page of this thread


----------



## rowleypolie

updated welcome snoopchick82

Huge :hugs: out to towngal we all wish you the best try to stay positive its hard but it helps in the long run

Sorry I have been somewhat delinquent lately but life happens and I get busy...My plan is to have 2 threads until the last of you switch over to 2nd tri. Blkhairbeauty has opened a thread so if you need anything let her know. Once we all switch over i think i'll have this one closed so we dont have alot of confusion because i wont be checking it forever :)


----------



## sarafused

I have my scan on friday, Im really starting to get nervous now! :headspin:


----------



## devonangel

ive got my scan today i'm nervous and excited:happydance:


----------



## makeithappen

this is it girls.....SCAN DAY!!!!!! im sooo scared!! its not until 5:30pm, dont know how im going to get to that time without going crazy, ive to go to work until 2pm so that should help me out a little. 

girls if you believe in prayer pass a few my way! will be back tonight to let you know how it goes.


----------



## you&me

Good luck today with the scans...will be thinking of you and waiting for updates and piccies.

Big :hugs: try not to be nervous...be excited...it is great seeing them moving around on the screen!!!


----------



## meow951

Good luck to everyone with scans!

Can't wait until next week. Mine seems to be later than everyone elses lol :(


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck for your scans girls!!! Will be thinking of you!

Oooh oooh you&me... How's the wedding prep going!? How're you feeling???


----------



## ladymilly

good luck with your scans ladies. cant wait to see pics :thumbup:

I have my next doctors appointment next tuesday and then my scan is on the 21st of may. i cant wait :cloud9:


----------



## you&me

mushmouth said:


> Good luck for your scans girls!!! Will be thinking of you!
> 
> Oooh oooh you&me... How's the wedding prep going!? How're you feeling???

Hiya hun :hugs:

The wedding plans are going great, thanks for asking!! My mum has been a godsend bless her...we spent yesterday putting the cake together and decorating it...today is another busy day as OH's dad is flying in from spain...and tomorrow I am being shipped out to spend the night with my folks and do the last minute things...I am getting so nervous...not at the getting married thing, but at standing infront of everyone saying my vows...hehehe.

And I am feeling great!!! My 'all day' sickness has really let up now I am over the 12 week mark, I am getting away with once a day max...so that makes me very happy!! 

My lil lady won't leave my tummy alone...she keeps kissing it (we told her after the scan)...it has also now become 'her baby'...she finds it highly amusing that the baby is in my tummy with no clothes on!!! :laugh2:

How are you feeling mush?
x


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww your little girl us so darned cute!!!

Make sure you share lots of pictures with us!!! And get some sleep in Thursday night! I'm so glad it's going smoothly AND the sickness is playing nice! 

I'm fine, did anothe pg test yesterday cos I just don't feel pregnant AT ALL! Totally paranoid when I finally get my scan, well, yanno. Ugh

aaaaaaaanyway you've got a few busy days ahead of you eh chick? You'll breeze through the vows, just have a tissue to hand x:cry: lol
:hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Fab news with all the scans and good luck to those having them today!
Mine seems like ages ago now!! (was on 12th April) dunno if I coulda of waited as long as some of you are!
And You&Me - your planning a wedding too!? wow ! good luck with the big day :D
Lol xx


----------



## you&me

We are getting married this friday lolpants!!! :happydance:

I was still peeing on sticks at 9 weeks mush, even though I had huge loads of symptoms...and constantly poking my boobs...LOL...my OH thought I was nuts!! Some people breeze through pregnancy, you may be one of the lucky ones :hugs: I was so sick with Reagan so I expected it this time too, although it hasn't been as severe or as ongoing.

I am hoping not to turn into a blubbering wreck, but with my hormones it is bound to happen :dohh:


----------



## lisa4

Hi all im due on the 22nd november:happydance: I havent had my dating scan yet though.


----------



## lolpants

Well good luck for Friday - weather is looking ace for it!

Hiya Lisa4! Im from S.Wales too - Cardiff - where you from?

Lol xx


----------



## mushmouth

You&me - did you manage to tell everyone you needed to about bump yet? :D


----------



## GossipGirly

my little one..:baby:

date didnt change :) and he/she had a wiggle and a wave! its amazing!


it almost feels more real now, oh my god we are bringing a baby into the world! i had 10 mins of panic after the scan the relisation that i will be responsible for who this little one turns out to be as a person really hit home!

but then i went back to being extremely excited and cant wait till next scan 25/06/10 xxxx


----------



## you&me

mushmouth said:


> You&me - did you manage to tell everyone you needed to about bump yet? :D

Everyone...except OH's 2 daughters as not seeing them til the wedding...he is picking them up a few hours before, so will tell them then before anyone else gets the chance too.

I had to put my nan in her place when we told her...I didn't appreciate the 'maybe you'll have a boy this time' comment'...I just told her that as long as it is healthy then I have no preference and I would be more than happy with another girl...we tried for a baby, not a specific gender!! She soon hushed up!! We did family and close friends face to face or by phone...the rest we did an announcement for on Facebook :thumbup:

Have you told everyone yet?


----------



## you&me

Awww congrats gossipgirly:hugs:

Glad all went well, and you have a cute piccie!! It is a scary realisation when it sinks in...but so worth it!!


----------



## mushmouth

nooooo not until the scan, which is MILES away yet :(

we've told our parents and sisters, and I've told my 2 very best friends, and my current boss... just because I'd need their support either way really!

Well done on putting Nan straight! lol sounds like fun! oooh PULEAAASE get someone to take lots of pics so we can nose! lol


----------



## you&me

LOL...I keep intending to start a journal, so will put loads of piccies up in there!!


----------



## Dragonfly

I threw up so hard my eye hurts?? I think I busted something around there I never had that before and I am a professional pregnancy vomitter. Feeling crappy after it.


----------



## anna matronic

Stupid question alert :D

I turned 12 weeks today YAY!!!

Now since last night I have had like a sharp, stabbing type pain in my lower abdomen. It only last for literally a second or so and I have only felt it a few times since last night.

Totally normal yeah!!!????


----------



## you&me

anna matronic said:


> Stupid question alert :D
> 
> I turned 12 weeks today YAY!!!
> 
> Now since last night I have had like a sharp, stabbing type pain in my lower abdomen. It only last for literally a second or so and I have only felt it a few times since last night.
> 
> Totally normal yeah!!!????

I hope it's totally normal!!

Congrats on 12 weeks Anna :happydance: I finally started my journal today after hitting the 12 week milestone!!

I think the pain you describe is stretching and round ligament...I get it if I get up or move suddenly to the point I am bent over with it, it only lasts a minute or so each time, happens if I cough or sneeze too!!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i get them pains noticed first time i got them to. Today my guts are wreaked I dont know what end to put on the toilet :( one new arse please and throat :(


----------



## you&me

Dragonfly said:


> yeah i get them pains noticed first time i got them to. Today my guts are wreaked I dont know what end to put on the toilet :( one new arse please and throat :(

Aww bless ya!!

Pssssttt, if we are ordering new arses...can I put in a request to be the owner of a skinny one this time around please?


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh I requested cellulite free https://yoursmiles.org/tsmile/toilet/t9701.gif


----------



## shellie82

cellulite free skinny arse sounds good, can i have one too please?!?! :)

Happy 12 weeks Anna, im there myself now too after my dating scan yipeee


----------



## devonangel

hiya all back from scan and everything went really well saw buba jumping:happydance::happydance: and moving they have put my due date 11th of nov not the 8th

heres the scan not very good pic though
https://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/pinkcrafts75/baby%20scans/12weekscan.jpg


----------



## Happyhayley

At work again but I get to leave early for my scan so its double bonus...short day plus I get to see my bubs. On the downside my husband made me take the van to work today because he needed the car and I can't see very well in the van and I hit a pole backing up and broke our rear taillight....he doesn't know yet though. But I like to tell myself the worse your morning is the better the rest of your day is....that is until my OH finally sees the light when I get home tonight.


----------



## Happyhayley

I wonder if this thread will get quieter and quieter as more and more people move over. I assume so. Sorta sad but not really because then we will all go to 2nd tri and it will be noisy again. I don't move over till quite near the end though


----------



## Wants2bmummy

anna matronic said:


> Stupid question alert :D
> 
> I turned 12 weeks today YAY!!!
> 
> Now since last night I have had like a sharp, stabbing type pain in my lower abdomen. It only last for literally a second or so and I have only felt it a few times since last night.
> 
> Totally normal yeah!!!????

I'm so glad you asked this, I keep getting it too! I've got my scan on Friday and I can't wait,:happydance:

I've been off work for three days this week with the migraine from hell and diarrhoea (lovely). Been to GP and she said 'don't worry about it' - thanks for the insight! I'm feeling better today though so back to the grind tomorrow x


----------



## mushmouth

Happyhayley said:


> I wonder if this thread will get quieter and quieter as more and more people move over. I assume so. Sorta sad but not really because then we will all go to 2nd tri and it will be noisy again. I don't move over till quite near the end though

me too - I'll be one of the last stragglers :( hope you enjoy the scan today! I bumped the car a few weeks ago, luckily hubby who can be quite highly strung about these things, was cool as a cucumber!


----------



## shellie82

yep i shall be off to 2nd tri in about a week maybe, ill miss it over here though :(


----------



## majm1241

I'll probably be all by my lonesome! :cry: lol


----------



## Happyhayley

OKay I leave for my scan in 10 minutes. I've chugged a ton of water in the last hour and I tried to pee before I did that. I'm set to go. I already feel a small need to pee though so It's going to be a long hour I think.


----------



## Dragonfly

I feel crappy still so I am lurking just. Good luck in scan Hayley.


----------



## shyfox1988

hiya can u add me im due 6th november :) thank u xXx


----------



## anna matronic

Hmmmm, I hate nosey kids. Or just rude ones. This afternoon, nice boy in my class asks me:

"Are you not here next week because you are pregnant?"

I denied it obviously and another girl in the class had a go at him for calling me fat :D


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Hello ladies... not been here for ages! 
How are you all?

Im shattered, and finally have my first MW tomorrow - so hoping to get my scan date! 

Been in egypt for a holiday and we got stuck there for 6 days!


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! welcome new members

off to the grocery store with my brand new WIC checks! i had an appointment yesterday and the nurse pulled me aside and asked me if i have been eating right because i have lost 7lbs since finding out i was pregnant! hahaha she was really concerned! nope not eating right actually packing in the calories and still losing weight but i lost weight with dd too so i am not worried...either is the OB doc :haha:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I am proud to say that I have only gained 2-3lbs(it depends on the day lol) It makes me happy, but i know later on im going to have to step on the scale facing backwards LOL!!!


----------



## makeithappen

my scan went great girls! im on cloud 9 :cloud9:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Hi Girls, All went well at scan today!! Check out pics below - first one trying to suck its thumb, second one - freaky alien shot! (the sonographer said i won't give you that one as its a bit freaky but i asked for is i thought it was funny, and cute!) and third one on its back again face up. Was asleep and took lots of prodding and jumping about to wake it up! any guesses on the sex??
Glad to hear the other wednesday scans have gone well so far , hope everyone else is wellx
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









photo(3).jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5









photo(6).jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lydiarose

Aww the pics are gorge autumn i love the little face on the second pic its like helloo mommy this is me haha!

Weve had two scans one at 12 weeks one at 12 weeks 3 days on friday and monday both time LO was jumping around everywhere kicking and stretching its arms and legs! xx


----------



## Autumnbabe

Lydiarose said:


> Aww the pics are gorge autumn i love the little face on the second pic its like helloo mommy this is me haha!
> 
> Weve had two scans one at 12 weeks one at 12 weeks 3 days on friday and monday both time LO was jumping around everywhere kicking and stretching its arms and legs! xx

thanks Lydia - yes its pretty freaky hey, but in a good way - loved it! glad your LO is ok, sounds like a lively one! :happydance:

forgot to mention - i didn't have to pay for the nhs scan pics?? think this might have just been a fluke though :shrug:


----------



## Eskimobabys

autumn your pics are lovely!:) i wish i woulda waited til 13wks bc it looks more like a baby!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Eskimobabys said:


> autumn your pics are lovely!:) i wish i woulda waited til 13wks bc it looks more like a baby!

when did you have yours Eskimo? its kind of different in the UK as the nhs tell us when we have our scan, although you can have any earlier one privately - we all just get one around the 12 week stage otherwise, & mine was bit later. I did have a private one at 8 weeks tho too and you're right they change so quickly!!

I guess your next one will be around 20 weeks though?


----------



## GossipGirly

autumnbabe ur pics are fab! love the face! and the third you can make out spine and everything !! x


----------



## mummyconfused

Im off for scan today and 2nd tri.. Whoo hoo


----------



## Autumnbabe

mummyconfused said:


> Im off for scan today and 2nd tri.. Whoo hoo

Good luck, it will be great - be sure post your pics when you get back!


----------



## Lydiarose

Well we had an emergency scan friday due to cramps and slight spotting on the tuesday night but all was fine and we got a free pic! because it was in early pregnancy unit not maternity,
otherwise we wouldve had to pay £5!!!! on monday for one pic!!

And yes Lo is definetlly a lovely one!!

Even the sonogropher said "awww thats a cute one" which made me so proud haha!

xx


----------



## TySonNMe

Gorgeous pics Autumn!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Lydiarose said:


> Well we had an emergency scan friday due to cramps and slight spotting on the tuesday night but all was fine and we got a free pic! because it was in early pregnancy unit not maternity,
> otherwise we wouldve had to pay £5!!!! on monday for one pic!!
> 
> And yes Lo is definetlly a lovely one!!
> 
> Even the sonogropher said "awww thats a cute one" which made me so proud haha!
> 
> xx

:thumbup:
there should be a "like" button like in facebook! lol


----------



## Lydiarose

Oopps just re read meant to put lively haha,
Pregnancy head to blame! x


----------



## Eskimobabys

Autumnbabe said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> autumn your pics are lovely!:) i wish i woulda waited til 13wks bc it looks more like a baby!
> 
> when did you have yours Eskimo? its kind of different in the UK as the nhs tell us when we have our scan, although you can have any earlier one privately - we all just get one around the 12 week stage otherwise, & mine was bit later. I did have a private one at 8 weeks tho too and you're right they change so quickly!!
> 
> I guess your next one will be around 20 weeks though?Click to expand...

i had mine Monday April 26(which is my wedding anniversary:cloud9:) i was 11wks +5days my scan pics are on pg.232 we booked a private gender Scan for June 2nd @17wks :happydance: thats like 5 weeks away eeek!


----------



## Dragonfly

nice pics! 


I have lost half a stone in like a week, just cant eat much and down a lot. :( just things happening that are getting to me. Thats why I havnt spoken much here. also worried about scan which is less than a week away now! I know I shall be a mess before that.


----------



## mummyconfused

How do I attach image? im was put forward im 14wks due 29 Oct


----------



## Autumnbabe

Eskimobabys said:


> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> autumn your pics are lovely!:) i wish i woulda waited til 13wks bc it looks more like a baby!
> 
> when did you have yours Eskimo? its kind of different in the UK as the nhs tell us when we have our scan, although you can have any earlier one privately - we all just get one around the 12 week stage otherwise, & mine was bit later. I did have a private one at 8 weeks tho too and you're right they change so quickly!!
> 
> I guess your next one will be around 20 weeks though?Click to expand...
> 
> i had mine Monday April 26(which is my wedding anniversary:cloud9:) i was 11wks +5days my scan pics are on pg.232 we booked a private gender Scan for June 2nd @17wks :happydance: thats like 5 weeks away eeek!Click to expand...

5 weeks will go in no time! (she says......) you never know we might start feeling movements before our next scans!? :happydance:

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## lisa4

lolpants said:


> Well good luck for Friday - weather is looking ace for it!
> 
> Hiya Lisa4! Im from S.Wales too - Cardiff - where you from?
> 
> Lol xx



Im from cwmbran x


----------



## lolpants

@ Lisa..Ah I work in Cwmbran and was originally from there! How cool! :)

Scan pics coming thick and fast now!! so happy for everyone :) I had mine on April 12th and gotta wait till June 16th to see 'dio' again!! :(

One more day and then I'm in second tri!! woo hoo!!
Lol xx

PS also managed to get packs of Femibon pregnancy supplements in Asdas today half price!! They had loads in my local one and appeared to be getting rid of the entire range of Femibon products - wouldn't be surprised if this is nationwide? I bought 3 months supply for the price of 6 weeks = Bargain!! :D


----------



## Autumnbabe

mummyconfused said:


> How do I attach image? im was put forward im 14wks due 29 Oct

Go to advanced edit and use the little paper clip icon (in top row to right of smiley face!) , browse for your photo , upload, then close window. If you preview you'll see that the image is there and what it looks like :thumbup:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Autumnbabe said:


> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eskimobabys said:
> 
> 
> autumn your pics are lovely!:) i wish i woulda waited til 13wks bc it looks more like a baby!
> 
> when did you have yours Eskimo? its kind of different in the UK as the nhs tell us when we have our scan, although you can have any earlier one privately - we all just get one around the 12 week stage otherwise, & mine was bit later. I did have a private one at 8 weeks tho too and you're right they change so quickly!!
> 
> I guess your next one will be around 20 weeks though?Click to expand...
> 
> i had mine Monday April 26(which is my wedding anniversary:cloud9:) i was 11wks +5days my scan pics are on pg.232 we booked a private gender Scan for June 2nd @17wks :happydance: thats like 5 weeks away eeek!Click to expand...
> 
> 5 weeks will go in no time! (she says......) you never know we might start feeling movements before our next scans!? :happydance:
> 
> Happy Anniversary!Click to expand...

im so EXCITED to feel the flutters and then pokes! :cloud9:but im kinda creep out by it i know that sounds bad but i've never felt anything move inside me before ya know! and THANKS!


----------



## Dragonfly

I missed them movements when William was born I really did, I used to lay against my other halfs back and william would push his feet against him and kick him all night.He loved it, should have seen how proud he looked. I think i posted a vid earlier in this thread of my stomach moving, I had one active baby! in the waiting room when I was waiting for a scan near the end it you could see my belly moving and other poeple stated noticing ! 

pregnancy is getting your ass kicked from the inside ;) 

I cant wait to feel proper movement with this one, I know I have already but not so much at this stage.


----------



## majm1241

I'm excited about feeling the baby kick too! It was fun playing with Jace! LOL I use to lay and watch him go all over the place! He would go crazy when I would play Halo with Mark or play Bejewled on the computer. I use to pat his little butt when I was about 36 weeks and his butt was up and bounce him! Mark would get mad at me for that but it was our little game! LOL


----------



## Eskimobabys

Dragonfly said:


> I missed them movements when William was born I really did, I used to lay against my other halfs back and william would push his feet against him and kick him all night.He loved it, should have seen how proud he looked. I think i posted a vid earlier in this thread of my stomach moving, I had one active baby! in the waiting room when I was waiting for a scan near the end it you could see my belly moving and other poeple stated noticing !
> 
> *pregnancy is getting your ass kicked from the inside *
> 
> I cant wait to feel proper movement with this one, I know I have already but not so much at this stage.

Oh i LOVE that! :haha:


----------



## Dragonfly

why do maturnity cloths always have a bigger ass than front on them?? all my cloths hang off my ass its like your meant to be pregnant from behind and I am no slim jim!


----------



## shyfox1988

thought id post my scan pics from tuesday up, so happy with my :baby: number 3, my eldest cant wait bless him keeps saying he wants it to be a baby princess sister though, but ive got a feeling it might be another boy :) xXx
 



Attached Files:







290420101228.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









290420101229.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 3









290420101233.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^LOVELY scan! do u already have a girl?


----------



## majm1241

Love the scan pics! <3

My maternity pants keep falling down period! So embarrassing in public to have to pull them back up! :blush:


----------



## shyfox1988

thank you, Eskimobabys , nope not got a girl, ive got 2 boys and what ever this ones gonna be lol xXx


----------



## Eskimobabys

shyfox1988 said:


> thank you, Eskimobabys , nope not got a girl, ive got 2 boys and what ever this ones gonna be lol xXx

ooooo lets hope its a GIRL!:baby:


----------



## shyfox1988

hehe it would be nice to have a girl but i dont mind either way never thought id ever be able to have a third lil one and then this one started growing :) so is a lil miracle to me

plus so used to having boys, wont know what to do with a girl haha the bits are soo different knowing me id be clueless :shrug::haha:


----------



## sherlock

Bad news for me I'm afraid - today I found out I'd had an MMC.

Had D & C today, so am off back to TTC after a few weeks.

Good luck and babydust to you all. x


----------



## Eskimobabys

baahahahaha true! im still hopeing for a girl for u its nice to switch it up! lol but yes this little baby you got growing is a miracle! keep us updated on what ur having!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

sherlock said:


> Bad news for me I'm afraid - today I found out I'd had an MMC.
> 
> Had D & C today, so am off back to TTC after a few weeks.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all. x

:cry: im sorry! :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry for your loss sherlock :hugs:


----------



## shyfox1988

Eskimobabys said:


> baahahahaha true! im still hopeing for a girl for u its nice to switch it up! lol but yes this little baby you got growing is a miracle! keep us updated on what ur having!!!

yes ofcourse i will :) i just wish i knew now lol im so impacient but hey get to find out in 47 days time so cant moan too much, thats when the shopping spree will start also haha.


----------



## shyfox1988

sherlock said:


> Bad news for me I'm afraid - today I found out I'd had an MMC.
> 
> Had D & C today, so am off back to TTC after a few weeks.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all. x


:hugs: sorry to hear that huni, hope u manage to get your sticky bean again soon :hugs:


----------



## majm1241

sherlock said:


> Bad news for me I'm afraid - today I found out I'd had an MMC.
> 
> Had D & C today, so am off back to TTC after a few weeks.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all. x

I'm sorry for your loss Sweetie! :cry: :hug:


----------



## BeachPrincess

Ladies!! I am 13 weeks today! I am jumping over to 2nd! :) All of you ladies are amazing! Hope to see you soon over there!!!!!!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## lolpants

sherlock said:


> Bad news for me I'm afraid - today I found out I'd had an MMC.
> 
> Had D & C today, so am off back to TTC after a few weeks.
> 
> Good luck and babydust to you all. x



So sorry too hear that :hugs::dust::dust::dust: lots of luck and hopefully you will be back in 1st Tri ASAP!

Lol xx


----------



## lolpants

BeachPrincess said:


> Ladies!! I am 13 weeks today! I am jumping over to 2nd! :) All of you ladies are amazing! Hope to see you soon over there!!!!!!! :hugs::kiss:


Me too! Still can't believe it though!
See you over at 2nd Tri --- but I will still keep a eye in here to see how all the other sparklers are getting on :happydance::cloud9:
Lol xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

SO sorrry for your loss Sherlock! 

Had my MW yesterday ... she remembered me and was like wow only seems like 2 minutes ago you were last here! Teehee! 
Got my scan date 14th May ... I will be 12 weeks and 6 days! Boo was hoping sooner! Oh well! Stilly worried


----------



## janelouise

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> SO sorrry for your loss Sherlock!
> 
> Had my MW yesterday ... she remembered me and was like wow only seems like 2 minutes ago you were last here! Teehee!
> Got my scan date 14th May ... I will be 12 weeks and 6 days! Boo was hoping sooner! Oh well! Stilly worried

:happydance: thats great news glad you got too see your midwife and have a scan date :happydance: mines the same week the 11th may :happydance:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

janelouise said:


> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> SO sorrry for your loss Sherlock!
> 
> Had my MW yesterday ... she remembered me and was like wow only seems like 2 minutes ago you were last here! Teehee!
> Got my scan date 14th May ... I will be 12 weeks and 6 days! Boo was hoping sooner! Oh well! Stilly worried
> 
> :happydance: thats great news glad you got too see your midwife and have a scan date :happydance: mines the same week the 11th may :happydance:Click to expand...

Yay :D 

Trying not to think about it to much, as when I do I convince myself that there will be nothing there! My boobs have shrunk, I've lost weight wtf?! and I can't even blame morning sickness for it! 
Although everything has started to taste like bloody salt again...GROSS!


----------



## janelouise

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> janelouise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy_lu_84 said:
> 
> 
> SO sorrry for your loss Sherlock!
> 
> Had my MW yesterday ... she remembered me and was like wow only seems like 2 minutes ago you were last here! Teehee!
> Got my scan date 14th May ... I will be 12 weeks and 6 days! Boo was hoping sooner! Oh well! Stilly worried
> 
> :happydance: thats great news glad you got too see your midwife and have a scan date :happydance: mines the same week the 11th may :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay :D
> 
> Trying not to think about it to much, as when I do I convince myself that there will be nothing there! My boobs have shrunk, I've lost weight wtf?! and I can't even blame morning sickness for it!
> Although everything has started to taste like bloody salt again...GROSS!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: bless you its hard not too worry im sure everything will be fine tho xx


----------



## mushmouth

I do believe You&me gets married today! Good luck and all the best him! I hope you have an amazing day!


----------



## meow951

Rowley please can you take me off the 11th of November. I had a scan today which confirmed a missed miscarriage.


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry for your loss meow :hugs:


----------



## GossipGirly

:( so sorry meow, sending you love x


----------



## Happyhayley

So I had my scan and it looks like my bubs had a little late growth spurt because now he has confirmed I am 10 weeks not 9. I knew my dates were right. It makes me happy that my ticker is no longer a liar.


----------



## mushmouth

:hugs: meow... So sorry x


----------



## Lydiarose

when is everyone moving over to second tr?
Im 13 weeks today should i budge off or wait another week?

I dont want to leave all you guys! hurry up haha! x


----------



## Happyhayley

I think I will move when i'm like 13 weeks 3 days or 4 days


----------



## youngmum2b

Yeeey, finally a support group lool n due date buddies lool
i'm due on the 14 nov n can't wait for my lil bundle of joy to arrive


----------



## Dragonfly

Still sad at the losses :( I see Jo banana is gone to though I dont remeber seeing her in unless I missed it. Sorry to meow xxx 


Scared myself have first scan on wed so hopefully I wont be asking to be removed from list also. :(

I will move when my box moves up which is 13.3 weeks.


----------



## sarafused

So sorry for all the ladies that have suffered a loss.:hugs:

I had my scan today and Ive been moved forward a few days to the 13th.


----------



## RosePaige

So I know I am late to the party but can I join the group? I am due December 17th with my third baby.


----------



## Happyhayley

not to kick you out because everyone is welcome of course but I think there is a thread for december....unless you mean november 17th?


----------



## RosePaige

Nope your right, pregnancy brain read it the wrong way, lol! Don't mind me!!!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Dragonfly said:


> Still sad at the losses :( I see Jo banana is gone to though I dont remeber seeing her in unless I missed it. Sorry to meow xxx
> 
> 
> Scared myself have first scan on wed so hopefully I wont be asking to be removed from list also. :(
> 
> *I will move when my box moves up which is 13.3 weeks*.

me too
whens the thread moving over?


----------



## lolpants

Sorry for the sad news Meow xxx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! 

So sorry for the losses! Welcome new members!


----------



## anna matronic

Evening girlies :)

Booking in appointment in the morning. FINALLY!!!! And scan on Wednesday woop woop!! Bricking it aint the word!!


----------



## Cocobelle

Evening ladies,

I am sorry I have not been around this week, my much loved father passed away on Monday night and while it was expected, it is still hard to come to terms with so I have not felt like posting much. I am however relieved that he is now pain free and at peace.

So I guess that as I am now 13+2 I will be moving over to 2nd tri this week but don't worry, I will keep popping back to see how you are all doing!

I hope to see ALL of you over there in the next few weeks and I am so very sorry to all of those who have had losses so won't be joining us xx

If I don't get a chance to pop in over the weekend, I hope you all have a lovely long weekend

xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry to hear that Cocobelle, hope you are ok and I will see you sson in 2nd tri (I hope)

:hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to hear about all the losses :hugs: to all the ladies affected, my thoughts are with you. 

I had my scan on Wednesday which put me at 13 weeks so can my date be changed to the 3rd please? :)


----------



## Happyhayley

So sorry for your loss cocobelle. 

I can't wait to join you in 2nd tri. 3 more weeks for me


----------



## Cocobelle

Thank you ladies, I really appreciate your thoughts x

See you in 2nd tri soon xx


----------



## mushmouth

So sorry for your loss coco. So sorry :hugs:

sorry but could you please make mine an angel. Our miscarriage was confirmed today.

You girls are amazing, thank you so much for all your help and I pray you all have happy and healthy babies come November! :hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

mushmouth said:


> So sorry for your loss coco. So sorry :hugs:
> 
> sorry but could you please make mine an angel. Our miscarriage was confirmed today.
> 
> You girls are amazing, thank you so much for all your help and I pray you all have happy and healthy babies come November! :hugs:

Big hugs honey :hugs:

This forum is so hard it it filled with joy and sadness at the same time :(

Take care and hope to see you back here real soon when you are ready xxxxx


----------



## Cocobelle

mushmouth said:


> So sorry for your loss coco. So sorry :hugs:
> 
> sorry but could you please make mine an angel. Our miscarriage was confirmed today.
> 
> You girls are amazing, thank you so much for all your help and I pray you all have happy and healthy babies come November! :hugs:

Thank you sweetie and I am so sorry you are having to leave us. I hope you soon have a lovely sticky little bean of your own :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Oh no mushmouth :( I am so sorry x x x x


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so sorry to all those who have had losses this week. xxx


----------



## meow951

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their kind words. :flower:

Sorry to those who have lost their babies aswell :hugs:

I hope everyone else has a happy and healthy pregnancy. Good Luck!! :dust:


----------



## TySonNMe

Big hugs to you mushmouth :hugs:
Sorry for the loss of your father cocobelle :hugs:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for the loses ladies :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

Cocobelle said:



> Evening ladies,
> 
> I am sorry I have not been around this week, my much loved father passed away on Monday night and while it was expected, it is still hard to come to terms with so I have not felt like posting much. I am however relieved that he is now pain free and at peace.
> 
> 
> 
> xxx

Just picked up on this now. :cry: I am so sorry for your loss also, All these sad moments . But as you said he is pain free which is always a good thing and watching over you. :cry: RIP 
and to Mushmouth and meow again. :hugs:


----------



## scicraft

I'm so sorry for your losses sherlock, meow, and mushmouth.


----------



## majm1241

I'm sorry for your losses ladies. :cry: :hug:


----------



## rowleypolie

so sorry for your loss mush! It seems this week has been difficult for alot of sparklers.

updated


----------



## SilasLove

Went to the doctor Thursday. Heard bubz heartbeat at 170bpm. :)

Sorry for all the losses. :(
Welcome to all the new ladies though!

Hope all of you are doing welll!


----------



## Dragonfly

HOpefully I have found a new house, I really do hope anyway. Darren has to go and look at it as my morning sickness is always at the same time and I dont think that will make a good impression on new landlord to throw up on him, plus we have no car and william etc so to far to walk. Its in the town, 4 bed whcih we dont need but the rent is way cheaper than what we are paying and thats the main thing. Its near park, shops and clinic so no need for a car anyway. Landlord sounded ok i hope he calls me back i havnt found a house this cheap and i dont even care if its run down looking I can do something with the place. fingers crossed .


----------



## mushmouth

Sounds perfect DF! I hope you get it x


----------



## janelouise

im so so sorry for all those who have lost there special angels this week thinking of you all :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

sitting staring at the phone! i google street mapped it and it looks alright actually, town house place. NOt much to play for william but thats what the park is for down the road. I am paying way to much for this house i am in and cant heat it, stuck out in housibng estate no onespeaks to each other and william will have no one to play with, no schools near. Its just not for us here anymore.

I bet he dosnt call back or got the number wrong :( or maybe he has others looking to as he did say that and i dont get the house. Its the cheapest i seen in years! i dont even care if it looks crappy nothing a tin of paint wont sort as long as its livable, I have lived in some right holes and some palaces so i adapt pretty well.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

good luck df...me and my hubby are moving here in a the next month :S this will be the 6th time i have moved in a little over a year. it sucks but its a bigger place, cheaper rent and it has carpet and a bay window XD LOVE IT!

As for an update, i guess since my ms is easing off i just dont feel pregnant anymore. Im getting MAJOR heartburn now(so bad its hard to get to sleep) but other than that......nothing.


----------



## Dragonfly

still waiting for him to call but he said he was waiting on his wife she was holding him up. other half had a snopp about said it looks newrly painted inside but he couldnt see anymore than that. It has two reception rooms also and 4 other bedrooms. I hope the yard is big enough for my patio plants though and there is enough light. Its beside an old school house , I always loved that house its a little vistorian cute place mines not mines the teracced house next door though. I do hope I have fond something or i will be disheatened , its in my price range and all landlords want here is to rip you off he seems resonable.


----------



## kat117

Just been trying to cath up on posts on here. Not been on for a few days!

I had what was supposed to be my 12 week scan last Thursday, but I'm actually only just under 10 weeks (I thought that I was earlier than 12 weeks).

Therefore my date has moved back from the 12th to the 28th Nov (could the 1st sheet be updated please).

Sorry to hear of people's losses - heres hoping you'll be back here in no time!


----------



## mamagreenbean

i'm sorry for all of your losses..that is so hard.

i just got back from a long road trip and im tired and grumpy and feeling kind of low..i wish that the sun was shining today


----------



## lolpants

Sorry to hear about your Dad Coco :(
and about your loss Mush :hugs:

and good luck on the house Dragonfly, it sounds perfect :dust:


----------



## Dragonfly

My day took such a turn around, one mine i was about to rent a 4 bed house that had no yard and was a bit crap now guess what ! instead through some weird fate i am goinb to live in a castle! this is the second time i was offered a place there and i just paid some deposite to secure it. I get to use all the grounds and will save money! my hgouse to big and oil fired this is gas and smaller. I cannot believe where I am moving into! i have a month to get stuff sorted here as the tennent is still in there but i got a look around. Holy byjesus I will be living in a castle! thats costing me less than my house! and william will love it! and i can keep my dogs to!


----------



## lolpants

Dragonfly said:


> My day took such a turn around, one mine i was about to rent a 4 bed house that had no yard and was a bit crap now guess what ! instead through some weird fate i am goinb to live in a castle! this is the second time i was offered a place there and i just paid some deposite to secure it. I get to use all the grounds and will save money! my hgouse to big and oil fired this is gas and smaller. I cannot believe where I am moving into! i have a month to get stuff sorted here as the tennent is still in there but i got a look around. Holy byjesus I will be living in a castle! thats costing me less than my house! and william will love it! and i can keep my dogs to!

That sounds awesome! :happydance:
and if you have a girl she will be a proper princess :D


----------



## Dragonfly

I bet its bloody hanuted as i heard stuff but one pic i took i got a weird thing in the mirror but i cant be hanging on that i need a house. I cannot believe i got teh chance again and my dad wpaird part my deposite as even he said i made right choice and i really thought he would fightw ith me but on explaining the costs it was actually cheaper than anywhere else. I will be so chilled walkinga round here and they have weddings there so i get to nosey at the dress and guests lol theres lakes and forrests and ruins you can go to, just endless.


----------



## Eskimobabys

Dragonfly said:


> I bet its bloody hanuted as i heard stuff but one pic i took i got a weird thing in the mirror but i cant be hanging on that i need a house. I cannot believe i got teh chance again and my dad wpaird part my deposite as even he said i made right choice and i really thought he would fightw ith me but on explaining the costs it was actually cheaper than anywhere else. I will be so chilled walkinga round here and they have weddings there so i get to nosey at the dress and guests lol theres lakes and forrests and ruins you can go to, just endless.

OMG! you have to post photos! i want to see your castle! lol


----------



## rowleypolie

kat117 got you updated!

today was fun had some friends over and realized that i am starting the 2nd tri! i will still be in here for a bit until everyone moves over- but excited to be in the next stage. 

BUT my emotions have been crazy- i cried all morning over nothing really and poor dh had to deal with me


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

hello everyone.. just found you. I'm due on the 21st of November :) This is my first pregnancy.


----------



## Dragonfly

Eskimobabys said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> I bet its bloody hanuted as i heard stuff but one pic i took i got a weird thing in the mirror but i cant be hanging on that i need a house. I cannot believe i got teh chance again and my dad wpaird part my deposite as even he said i made right choice and i really thought he would fightw ith me but on explaining the costs it was actually cheaper than anywhere else. I will be so chilled walkinga round here and they have weddings there so i get to nosey at the dress and guests lol theres lakes and forrests and ruins you can go to, just endless.
> 
> OMG! you have to post photos! i want to see your castle! lolClick to expand...

My grandad and aunt lived here in the 50s :wacko: I went there in 2006 with an ex but he broke up with me right before we wanted the place and i couldnt afford on own but that part wasnt for me it didnt feel right this one does! 
leats i have somewhere nice to take pics now :winkwink:


----------



## makeithappen

im 13 weeks tomorrow!! i cant believe it! :wohoo: i can def see a bump peeking through my flappy belly :haha: i just feel on cloud 9 today. :cloud9:

congrats on the castle DF! where in NI is it?


----------



## Dragonfly

Narrow water castle, co.down,


----------



## Kerry.

Got my scan letter on Friday. It's scheduled for 9am on the 17th. I can't wait!!

I still haven't told many people about baby bear yet (including my family) but OH says it's becoming very noticeable.


----------



## Eskimobabys

rowleypolie said:


> kat117 got you updated!
> 
> today was fun had some friends over and realized that i am starting the 2nd tri! i will still be in here for a bit until everyone moves over- but excited to be in the next stage.
> 
> BUT my emotions have been crazy- i cried all morning over nothing really and poor dh had to deal with me

im sorry sometimes i get like that and DH doesnt know WHAT to do! :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

yeah dh is clueless why i cry and how to help!

updated. Welcome Mum2BeJodi


----------



## fairygirl

Sorry Hun can you move me to the 8th please. 

I cried at Britains Got Talent last night and in the day was convinced df was in a terrible mood and snapping at me, he denied it.


----------



## Ginger1

I finally got my official due date from the midwife, it's 28th November, so can I be added to the first page too please? :)

I totally get the mad emotional hormone thing too...I just keep bursting into tears because I'm not used to being so tired, feeling ill all the time, the list goes on!

Please, ladies who are a bit further on then me, tell me that it gets better soon?? :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

the ms is getting LOADs better for me but snacking thur out the day helps! the crying thing comes and goes with me! still tried!


----------



## Happyhayley

Sometimes I feel my eyes well with tears and I'm like what am I doing I'm not sad and I push them back down


----------



## anna matronic

I thought I wasn't having any emotional issues. But that all changed when I watched Steel Magnolias on Saturday and cried at the bit where Julia Roberts has a diabetic hypo before her wedding.

Why on earth would THAT make me cry? I didn't cry when she died :D


----------



## Dragonfly

My first pregnancy I was very depressed and spend a lot of it in bed crying, just the hormones where horrible. I wrote down how i felt and re read it after pregnancy, scary though how down I was. I had all these fears etc and just felt down. This time its not the same i get the odd down day but its usully from not being happy ie money my place etc. I do cry at things on tv though, animal rescue ads, childrens hospitals, any sad storey. Darren is great though, sometimes he laughs but in a sympathetic way and i get a hug. Thats all he can do. He makesme dinner and cleans even though he is busy himself so i cant complain. Men just need to be there to go "there there" and hug thats all. Just even to pretend they understand. but I know darren understands I even seen himcrying when he is upset but it takes a lot to build up before he breaks.


----------



## Happyhayley

last pregnancy I was a total bitch I would yell at Kev for no reason. I would cry about things that werent that sad and then very quickly I would feel bad for being so crazy. 

This time I think I have more insight into why I'm being so emotional and am able to stop and think to myself before I fly off the handle...whether I am really mad or sad or if its hormones


----------



## Dragonfly

I had the rage first time, I mean I was really bad with temper, up here someone is always sawing, mowing,hammering etc i went mad when it woke me up i would have to sit with headohones on to calm down I was that bad. I actually scared myself! wasnt so bad near the end it was first trimester that was hardest. I thikn since some of the hormones stayed but calmed to a normal level I am not getting that this time. I dont get to escape from being sick anyway!

last time 12 midnight I was throwing up then 2 am I was eating bannas and ham in bed . (was all I had in the house that or chrisps) . My stomachs rotten! I worry as new place has one bathroom and my OH lives in bathrooms , eeek! my new place is gothic design and like 400 years old! costs £5800 upwards for your wedding venue there not even including photos as the photograher lives there (maybe i could steal his job he gets like £400) ! :O but i get to see weddings and loads get pics taken there. I will have somenice pics of William anywayno muddy wreaked back gardens here. 

I have to get rid of my dog Bruce, can only have one dog up here and plus i cant manage two anymore two german shepherds together are a nightmare. :( no one will take him and i cant give him to a home, no one understands if i go that it will be on my head that he is always going to be sitting in a cage sad and alone and someone did abuse him before me and it may happen again or new owner may not like his scattyness so i really wanting someone local to take him that has patience and not dog warden.


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Im just hormonal...tears one second raging angry the next! LMAO

Argh my food tastes of salt to ... i can't touch cheese and we had a casserole the other night which i had to leave cos all i could taste was salt. We dont even put it on our bloody cooking! Gross! HATE salt! 
and Im sooooo thirsy all the time, nothing seems to quench it. Ice pops go a small way to helping tho. 

Hoping these are all good signs tho, cos the closer it gets to scan the more I think its gone wrong


----------



## Dragonfly

I have the salt thing to! sprite just tastes like sallt water to me now, i thought it was just me. And i had that thirst with first preg at the start and same with thisone, i lived on lollys for a while. actuially i must order some lollies in shopping tesco have £2 a big box .


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

glad it's not just me ... swear my Oh thinks I'm doing it to be annoying and picky with my food. But it's driving me mad! 

Mmm ice lollies :D


----------



## blkhairbeauty

My hormones have been off the deep end the last couple of days! On top of hormones me and my dh are going through hell trying to see his son(he has a kid with an ex....total bitch!(sorry for the vulgarity)). Its made me so stress that all i do is lay in my bed, watch movies on youtube and cry....I think i have some depression issues in there as well which scares the hell out of me. But I just dont know what to do anymore, nothing makes me happy. Then last night of all night, I think the baby knew I needed to be cheered up because i felts bubbles and then a nudge, it could have been my imagination...but it made me happy and i started crying even more....i really wished I had some friends around me. My best friend lives 3-4 hours away. Thing is it is so hard for me to find friends because all the people my age are dating, they arnt married and they certainly are not pregnant. I just feel alone.


----------



## makeithappen

anyone else really itchy??? my back is going crazy with itch the last few days. sometimes my legs and arms are itchy too. im ripping my skin off its awful!


----------



## Happyhayley

I have been itchy at night time it seems. LIke the second I pull the covers over me my whole body needs a scratch


----------



## makeithappen

its really annoying, ive had it for a while but today was bad. i have my back scratched to bits.


----------



## Dragonfly

its annoying as i have the quilt thing again, to cold then to hot, on and off! arrghh! hate anything around my legs and i only get this in pregnancy. I hate when i am hungry go and make food then pick at it and near throw up, i just cant eat it at all then i am sick.I have lost weight and all. chocolate tastes horrible now!


----------



## fairygirl

I'm so itchy!! Started with ezcema a few weeks ago, no full on itch and body dandruff!


----------



## Cocobelle

I am also really itchy, especially on my tummy and boobs. Maybe its because they are growing, lol.


----------



## makeithappen

im glad to hear im not on my own, i thought my mind was going :haha: ive never heard itchiness being a pregnancy symptom before!


----------



## Dragonfly

my guts are ruined again! was on loo to not good. So last night i was throwing up and now i dont know what end to put on loo. 
I spoke to a psychic online, yeah i pauid like £3 that was all but confirmed my deciion was right about the move. Now i take these witha pinch of salt and cant believe i paid but now i feel more positive and if that took £3 to stop worrying and wondering becuase of all the crap thats happened then its cheap. :) future looks good.


----------



## scicraft

Happyhayley said:


> Sometimes I feel my eyes well with tears and I'm like what am I doing I'm not sad and I push them back down

This is happening to me, too. I got an email forward about a little girl and her dog and sat at my desk at working crying. Sometimes I feel weepy for no reason. The other times I'm angry for no reason. My husband says that I'm not taking it out on him, though, so he thinks it's kind of funny.


----------



## rowleypolie

blkhairbeauty said:


> Its made me so stress that all i do is lay in my bed, watch movies on youtube and cry....I think i have some depression issues in there as well which scares the hell out of me. But I just dont know what to do anymore, nothing makes me happy.

me too... I wonder if I need to talk to the doc about it even though I am against taking meds I wonder if there are support groups or something to help. I have been laying around the house in pjs not wanting to do the millions of things I have on my list! But I keep promising DH things will get better- just not sure when


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Been itchy too, but I put it down to the fact that my skin has gone really dry after being on holiday and I thought I was going to peel. Who knows peel or wierd pregnanc thing! lol


----------



## blkhairbeauty

rowleypolie said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Its made me so stress that all i do is lay in my bed, watch movies on youtube and cry....I think i have some depression issues in there as well which scares the hell out of me. But I just dont know what to do anymore, nothing makes me happy.
> 
> me too... I wonder if I need to talk to the doc about it even though I am against taking meds I wonder if there are support groups or something to help. I have been laying around the house in pjs not wanting to do the millions of things I have on my list! But I keep promising DH things will get better- just not sure whenClick to expand...

I keep telling my DH that too...none of my housework is done...AT ALL! all i do is lay there.


----------



## anna matronic

Well I was sick this morning. First time since about 7 weeks eurgh :(


----------



## Dragonfly

12 weeks today! scan tomorrow! and found out my new place in the castle works out far cheaper than where I am. Thats made of pure WIN!


----------



## ornahayes

I miscarried at 6 weeks 2 - please can you make mine an angel.

Wishing you all a happy and healthy pregnancy. xxxxx


----------



## claire911

Hello poppets, can u remove me from this list as I was bumped up to October at my scan. I think I'm down for the 2nd or 3rd of Nov. Thanks :)


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so sorry for your loss ornahayes :hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

Sorry for your loss ornahayes :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

rowleypolie said:


> blkhairbeauty said:
> 
> 
> Its made me so stress that all i do is lay in my bed, watch movies on youtube and cry....I think i have some depression issues in there as well which scares the hell out of me. But I just dont know what to do anymore, nothing makes me happy.
> 
> me too... I wonder if I need to talk to the doc about it even though I am against taking meds I wonder if there are support groups or something to help. I have been laying around the house in pjs not wanting to do the millions of things I have on my list! But I keep promising DH things will get better- just not sure whenClick to expand...

i just noticed your little girl and i have the same name :) Kayla :thumbup:


----------



## majm1241

ornahayes I am sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

ornahayes sorry to read that, hope your ok xxx 


Scan tomorrow for me, first one so very nervous. I hope I can hold it together to be honest. I wish they would do scan first before going through everything for over an hour.


----------



## mushmouth

Ornahayes - I'm so sorry you're going through this Hun. Thinking of you and your family x


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck for tomorrow DF x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

SO sorry ormahayes


----------



## lolpants

blkhairbeauty said:


> My hormones have been off the deep end the last couple of days! On top of hormones me and my dh are going through hell trying to see his son(he has a kid with an ex....total bitch!(sorry for the vulgarity)). Its made me so stress that all i do is lay in my bed, watch movies on youtube and cry....I think i have some depression issues in there as well which scares the hell out of me. But I just dont know what to do anymore, nothing makes me happy. Then last night of all night, I think the baby knew I needed to be cheered up because i felts bubbles and then a nudge, it could have been my imagination...but it made me happy and i started crying even more....i really wished I had some friends around me. My best friend lives 3-4 hours away. Thing is it is so hard for me to find friends because all the people my age are dating, they arnt married and they certainly are not pregnant. I just feel alone.

aww hun your not alone - you have your most precious best friend growing inside you, he knows your down and he gave you a tickle... and we're all here for you too

Its all the hormones messing us around - I almost broke down in tears today when I pressed the wrong button and wiped a spreadsheet I'd been working for ages on! I normally woulda just sworn and gone for a fag break!! (no more ciggies for me since I discovered I was pregnant!)

Lol xx :hugs:


----------



## lolpants

Sorry about your news Orma - hope you make it back to 1st Tri asap :flower:
Lol xx


----------



## sophie c

OMG i saw the little one today!! it was amazing, all my worries about a mmc were for nothing! it was jumping and waving around like a performing baboon!! ahah!!!
will upload pics soon! 

xxxxx

p.s can someone change my date to the 9th nov please!! xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry for your lose ormahayes.


----------



## ornahayes

Thanks ladies. We're doing ok - today has been the worst day with loads of pain. Dr has said to give it two cycles before we try again. But we plan to be back with another spud soon. xxxxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

goodluck!!! we will be waiting to see you back here at the first tri :hugs:


----------



## rowleypolie

updated

:hugs: orna! we decided to wait just one cycle but it took me 4 cycles to get my bfp. Hope to see you back in first tri soon!


----------



## you&me

Good luck to those ladies having scans today.

DF, am sure it will all be fine :flower:


----------



## Cocobelle

I am so sorry for your lose ormahayes. I do hope you are soon back in 1st Tri with a very sticky bean xx


----------



## louise1608

wanted to wait til after my scan before I asked to join in on the fun in this thread :D could you please add me my due date is November 13th :) :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

feel sick with nerves :(


----------



## ladymilly

hi ladies havent been on here in a few days. have been soooooooooo unbelievably tired and still feeling sick :dohh: had to go into the labour ward last saturday cos i had some blood when i wiped :nope: had it twice so went in. they said everything seemed fine and if it happens again to go in. they did a scan but only on a smal machine and you couldnt really see much. the doctor saw the heartbeat and said the baby is in the womb so thats good. have my 12 wk scan on the 21st so just cant wait for that and for them to check it all properly


----------



## ladymilly

good luck today dragonfly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## anna matronic

Scan at 3.40. Am also totally bricking it :(

Was sick AGAIN this morning. Not sure is this is anxiety or actual preggo symptoms though! Eurgh whole day at work grrrrr!!!!


----------



## mushmouth

Good luck df &anna m x


----------



## Dragonfly

Mines at 1.30 Anna, I am crapping it! I have thrown up already so thats good. I hate this wait till the first scan! I was in tears last time and hopefully can hold it together and that my worst fear dosnt come true :( I will be back about 4ish or after it takes a while first app.


----------



## sophie c

aww dragonfly, i had to go in on my own for my bloods, my scan was at 3.30 yesterday and rhys didnt leave work till 3, so the bloods were first and i nearly cried walking in, i was all clammy and sweaty. and he almost didnt make the scan but just got there in time. and i wouldnt even look at the screen until rhys smiled, i honestly either thought there was going to be nothing there or the worse MMC! but i saw it jumping like mad, and im soo happy, i hope it goes just as well for you hun xxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats what I fear an MMS and why they bloody make you wait so long till you get the scan it makes me worse , I was in the loo last time throwing up in the hospital and all I was so scared. Near ready just to run and hide. And it was so dam hot in the waiting room! They do let you sit where ever you want you so you can it the corridor where its quiter so thats good. I am bringing William as a distraction and i hope a good one or he could freak out on me one of the two. But since darren is coming we dont have anyone to look after him.


----------



## ShanandBoc

Hi ladies, sneaking in here again from 2nd tri im all lonely over there!!! Hurry and join me all of u!!

Btw Can my due date pls be changed to the 1st of November? Its still on the 6th and was updated at my 12 week scan

Thanks :) xoxoxox


----------



## you&me

Good luck today Anna :hugs:


----------



## louise1608

good luck to all who are having scans today :hugs:


----------



## sophie c

yeah we took alys to cos rhys came n i had no one to have her, she threw a right wobbly in the scan room, she waved first and then kicked off lol, she was boiling though i was all blotchy, i think she thought she was having jabs or sumin! good luck any ways hun xxxx


----------



## Lenka

I wish time went quicker...My scan is on 24th May (my birthday)...too long to wait:( Good luck everyone with yours!!!!! xx


----------



## Dragonfly

sophie c said:


> yeah we took alys to cos rhys came n i had no one to have her, she threw a right wobbly in the scan room, she waved first and then kicked off lol, she was boiling though i was all blotchy, i think she thought she was having jabs or sumin! good luck any ways hun xxxx

Yep I can see this happening today! looks like I will have scan on own as Darren says he will take him for a walk if he acts up. He was a demon in the clinic when I took him to docs once and he knew it from the jabs. He is fine everywhere else though. And he is teething like a bear :growlmad:


----------



## janelouise

how did it go dragonfly thinking of you x


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck to everyone having their scans today!! :flower:


----------



## Dragonfly

Scan went well, got one fist then booking then a proper scan after, I could see the heart beating to. Couldnt see that well because my scar from last c section was causing some probs. But baby is fine. I measure 11.3 weeks but they are keeping me the same date so i will keep with that date to. I think its a girl though as william was bigger than they had my date at this is smaller. 10 cm awwwwww. I had such a great day, went shopping and was talking to everyone so good to get out of the house again. I feel so trapped in here, cant wait till next scan 6 of july abnormalty scan.


----------



## Ginger1

Yay!! Glad it all went well!:happydance:

I've just had the date through for mine, it's on the 20th, and I'm simultaneously very excited and very worried!


----------



## mushmouth

Oooh df I'm so glad it all went well! Congrats hon x


----------



## Dragonfly

was just looking at someones ticker there and my baby semes to be an inch and a half bigger than what it should, though william was really big, could it be a big boy again? seems long in length. 10 cm/3.9 inches.


----------



## janelouise

glad all went well and you had a nice day x


----------



## ssmith1503

Dragonfly said:


> was just looking at someones ticker there and my baby semes to be an inch and a half bigger than what it should, though william was really big, could it be a big boy again? seems long in length. 10 cm/3.9 inches.

Glad everything went well for you df. That is big, mine measured 6cm at my 12 week scan and they say it will be 8-9cm now at 14 weeks. Pleased that you had a good day and got out and about!


----------



## Dragonfly

on williams scan he was 17 cm at 13.6 weeks! he went right into 0- 3 months old cloths and filled them so he was big. I dont think this will be 7 cm in two weeks so may not be as big as william, william was very long.
 



Attached Files:







CCI05052010_0daaaaaaaaaaa0000.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats DF!


----------



## you&me

My scan at 12+2 states my bubba is 13.6cms...is that big then?


----------



## fairygirl

Mine was 5.3cm and they told me I was exactly 12 weeks making me 3 days ahead. I read that after 12 weeks they all grow at different rates and they determine gestation by other measurements.


----------



## lolpants

Congrats on Scan DF!
Lol xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Glad it went well DF! 

I thought I felt baby last night, have lots of little flutterings but honestly dont want to get my hopes up thinking its baby!


----------



## anna matronic

Baby G is cooking away nicely :D 

I have never been so scared in my entire life. When she showed me the heartbeat I just cried! she said it was growing perfectly (measured 6.67cm) and my dates stayed the same so still due Nov 10th (13 wks exactly) NT was 1.8mm so nice and low too! she said it had a cute nose (luckily not taken after dad!) and was a right poser (deffo taken after dad)

Next scan @ 21 weeks and 1 day on 1st July :happydance:

Here is my bubba :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby G 13 wks 5.5.10.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## you&me

Yay Anna :happydance: I have been back and forth all day waiting for your update..LOL

So glad, everything is okay!! And what a cute pic...was hoping they would change your date, like they did mine, so we still had the same due dates!!!


----------



## lolpants

oh yey! Thats awesome news Anna!! :D
See ya over at 2nd tri thread... :happydance:
Lol xx


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> was just looking at someones ticker there and my baby semes to be an inch and a half bigger than what it should, though william was really big, could it be a big boy again? seems long in length. 10 cm/3.9 inches.

Yours is measuring 4.5 I think it is the CRL length which is head to bum. So perfect for dates :)

the 10 cm dunno what that is, I have a random 16cm on my scan but not sure what that is - maybe the uterus?

Congrats though, goos day all round :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

The doc said 10 cm in length and williams scan pics show 17 cm in length at 14 weeks they said he was long then so. Trying to guiess what sex here as they will not tell in my hospital. I still think girl for some reason. 

congrads on your scan so glad it went well i am back up on the 6 of july for the big scan,.


----------



## anna matronic

you&me said:


> Yay Anna :happydance: I have been back and forth all day waiting for your update..LOL
> 
> So glad, everything is okay!! And what a cute pic...was hoping they would change your date, like they did mine, so we still had the same due dates!!!

I would have come on earlier, but me and mum went shopping, I bought some babygrows haha couldn't resist :D

I'm glad they kept my dates as it would have buggered my maternity pay (I still need to ask mw if she'll maybe add on a few days to my matb1 making me due later lol!!!)

Thank lolpants, I have never been so relieved and happy in my life xxx


----------



## mushmouth

Awwww anna congrats honey! So happy for you girl! Xxx


----------



## anna matronic

Dragonfly said:


> The doc said 10 cm in length and williams scan pics show 17 cm in length at 14 weeks they said he was long then so. Trying to guiess what sex here as they will not tell in my hospital. I still think girl for some reason.
> 
> congrads on your scan so glad it went well i am back up on the 6 of july for the big scan,.

Oh, I was just taking it from the CRL on your scan pic, which seems more right :)


----------



## janelouise

anna matronic said:


> Baby G is cooking away nicely :D
> 
> I have never been so scared in my entire life. When she showed me the heartbeat I just cried! she said it was growing perfectly (measured 6.67cm) and my dates stayed the same so still due Nov 10th (13 wks exactly) NT was 1.8mm so nice and low too! she said it had a cute nose (luckily not taken after dad!) and was a right poser (deffo taken after dad)
> 
> Next scan @ 21 weeks and 1 day on 1st July :happydance:
> 
> Here is my bubba :cloud9:

glad all went well and what a cute picture bet you cant stop smiling!! mine is tuesday and really cant wait xx


----------



## Dragonfly

anna matronic said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> The doc said 10 cm in length and williams scan pics show 17 cm in length at 14 weeks they said he was long then so. Trying to guiess what sex here as they will not tell in my hospital. I still think girl for some reason.
> 
> congrads on your scan so glad it went well i am back up on the 6 of july for the big scan,.
> 
> Oh, I was just taking it from the CRL on your scan pic, which seems more right :)Click to expand...

I have no idea myself how to read them I was going by what doc said. But I am trying to guess the size if its a girl or a boy as they dont tell here at all. :growlmad:


----------



## stacey01

Dragonfly said:


> anna matronic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> The doc said 10 cm in length and williams scan pics show 17 cm in length at 14 weeks they said he was long then so. Trying to guiess what sex here as they will not tell in my hospital. I still think girl for some reason.
> 
> congrads on your scan so glad it went well i am back up on the 6 of july for the big scan,.
> 
> Oh, I was just taking it from the CRL on your scan pic, which seems more right :)Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea myself how to read them I was going by what doc said. But I am trying to guess the size if its a girl or a boy as they dont tell here at all. :growlmad:Click to expand...



dragon fly in the corner of ur scan pic it says baby measures 4.65 cms CRL @11 weeks 3 days


this sounds about right as mine was 7.5 cms at 13+2


----------



## blkhairbeauty

congrats ladies on the wonderful scans!


----------



## anna matronic

blkhairbeauty said:


> congrats ladies on the wonderful scans!

Thanks hunni :)

When is yours?


----------



## blkhairbeauty

I probably wont get one until my next appointment! The last time we saw our baby was when I was 10 weeks...4 weeks ago. My appointment is on the 18th :) Im hoping that they will just do the gender scan as well because I will be 16 weeks :D My mom is going to be PISSED if we go and they have the scan and find out, she was dead set on being there! LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Dragonfly

i dont know what dates to take they wont change mine as its within the few days and they had like 3 different ones so i think maybe just leave it how it is? its a few days give and take. I think I will go over this time anyway which is ok then I run into sagaturius .


----------



## Chatterbox84

Can you change me to the 17th November pleeeeease? Thanks xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Argh Im so tired and hormonal today. Felt like losing it with my little man :( He screamed at me for an hour before he would go for his nap... I ended up leaving him just to cry and went to wash my hair. Then went back cuddle and down in cot and he went to sleep! 

Argh my house is a mess, I need to tidy up, I have a huge pile or ironing and I have work in under 2 hours and i can't be bothered to do any of it! :( need a clean house tho as HV is coming over tomorrow for Joshua's development check! Want to crawl back into my bed and sleep for a week


----------



## Happyhayley

I went for a doctors appointment yesterday where she read the report from the scan. Basically told me what I already knew...baby is growing fine matching dates. She did mention a heartbeat of 172 beats per minute which is nice to hear a number. She did a pap smear which again made me bleed so yes it is definatly sex with my husband that causes me to bleed.

Then I asked about the down syndrom scan because I want to go for it and shes like oh thats 14-16 weeks and I was like oh really? I thought it was 12-14 so she gose and checks and I'm right. Its actually 11-13 weeks 6 days. So we booked that for the 13th...I would have rather had it closer to 14 weeks since maybe the baby would be bigger but you cant pick and choose.

My husband is booking it off so he can see the baby too :) which is exciting since we were so poor last time I was pregnant he couldn't ever come with me.


----------



## jennyellen13

happyhayley i had a bleed after sex too, was terrified but doc said its quite normal. and glad your husband is booking it off to see baby too, i think its sad that dads dont get help with time off at scans xx


----------



## anna matronic

I've never been told my babys heartbeat :( assume it is alright and she pointed it out to me yesterday so could see it :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^dont wry i never was told my bubbas HB either quite tick about it too!


----------



## Happyhayley

my doctor just mentioned it to me in passing. THe scan lady didn't tell me


----------



## SilasLove

Finding myself a little depressed that I will be pregnant on my 21st birthday. It is May 12th, so coming up. Wasn't expecting it ... so kind of sad. My mother is taking me to the casino though, so hopefully I will have fun and win money!! LOL


----------



## blkhairbeauty

goodluck lol!!! my husband's 21 was in april, I was kinda bummed i didnt get to celebrate with him, but at the same time, i am exstatic about the baby so im good lol


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Awww babies are way better than having a drink. It was my Dh 30th in April and I couldn't have a drink but I could still celebrate with him, with be unable to drink on my birthday again lol


----------



## devonangel

hiya all i'm moving over to the 2nd trimester in a few days hope to see you all there soon


----------



## Dragonfly

I havnt drank in over 2 years! i dont mind baby more important. You can have loads of fun with no drink. I rather none actually. 

someone is coming to pick up my dog later as i can only have one and i think he would be better off with this other person. hasnt sunk in yet and i hope it will be easier than i think to do.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

good luck DF! it sucks having to give you pets away, i had to do it last year :( was no fun. As for not drinking, I still had a lot of fun! My husband got drunk at olive garden and manage to accidentally yell at the server!(he thought he was talking really soft lol) it was imbarassing but the funniest thing I have ever witness him doing! lol


----------



## Happyhayley

Last pregnancy I was only sorta down about drinking around christmas and new years because I was due Jan 19th so I was pretty much in a grumpy mood about everything. I dont really care about drinking usually because the thoughts of being hungover and taking care of my 1 year old is super scary. 

This year since little one will be 1 month old around the holidays I can have a glass of wine if I feel like it but I will not be getting hungover thats for sure.


----------



## Dragonfly

so angry with social security! they have made a mistake proved them made it hide the evidence and now are saying that i am am fault when they wrote in the failed appeal they bloody new ! they have admitted it and still want me to pay when I wasnt over paid. I am so pissed off they cant do their jobs right and this is the last thing I need! i need to be keeping money for my new place not getting paid less because they cant do their jobs ! I have councillors and all on it! not the first time they have done this to innocent people who try to keep right with them. I am fumming here and this is not a good day! I thought all my worry was over.


----------



## anna matronic

I am amazed. after my scan my mum bought a bottle of Processco (I think) Anyway a nice sprarkling Pinot Grigio. I just did not want a glass. I cannot believe how much I just do not want a drink. Since I found out I was pregant I have drunk 1 glass of wine, half a cider, a can of Fosters and a can of cider. That's all in 7 weeks :D

Considering I was the classic binge drinker and could do half a bottle of vodka and a load of shots in one night I am amazed at myself!!

Can't help the sneaky fag still. I am annoyed with myself now I have seen babyG and what I am doing to him/her :(


----------



## Dragonfly

I smoked with william, not all the way through but the guilt got to me and i went cold turkey. Was the best thing I ever done. When I seen him I couldnt believe I smoked any of the pregnancy and I wanted to breastfeed so I had to. You can give up and a baby is great will power to do so but I know all the worry that comes with pregnancy and then trying to give up smoking is hard! I felt like crap off them but only for a wee while then I feel great and have felt great since. You will know when your ready take it at your own pace and give up because you want to because its only you that can do it. I wish I had of done it before William but I cant change the past but better giving up as soon as you can instead of never, thats what I think. Just pace yourself.


----------



## Happyhayley

I keep having dreams that I'm really drunk like I forgot that I was pregnant and then I remember I am and I get really upset


----------



## rowleypolie

good morning girls! no updates today- weird!?! have a great day!

blkhairbeauty- the only thing i could think after your dh's birthday story was "I miss Olive Garden!" hahahaha We dont have one out here so I am excited to get back to the states to eat there! i love the lunch soup salad breadsticks meal! yummm- now i miss it even more


----------



## anna matronic

Those scans are like buses. none for ages then they all come at once :D

No update from me :)


----------



## Dragonfly

well said bye bye to my dog and now i am in tears :( I was ok when I was giving him but when I heard my other dog going mad at the window that set me off. I just would like to stop crying. Feel like such a bad person now he was all nervous and all. But its a better home for him i just hope he isnt scared and thinking I threw him out.


----------



## babybear

Could i change my due date please. Just had first scan and I'm due 15th November now.thank you


----------



## devonangel

i;m off to 2nd trimester see you all over there soon x x


----------



## blkhairbeauty

sorry rowley!!!! thats all i eat when we go to lunch there! I LOVE IT!


----------



## janelouise

i have made it too 12 weeks!!!! so happy too have got this far x


----------



## anna matronic

I've uploaded my other 2 scan pics so here is all 3 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Baby G 2 13 wks 5.5.10.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5









Baby G 3 13 wks 5.5.10.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 5









Baby G 13 weeks 5.5.10 2.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## blkhairbeauty

nice pictures anna!!!!


----------



## anna matronic

The sonographer said to me "baby's legs are crossed"

I looked at my mum and said "Don't take after its mum then" LOL!!! Gotta laugh :D


----------



## babybear

Has everyone moved over to 2nd tri? It seems very quiet in here these days. 
Had my scan yesterday was expecting to be 12 weeks exactly but it seems I'm 4 days ahead. not going to complain thats like nearly a whole week for free :)


----------



## TySonNMe

I'm ready to move to second tri, but I'm going to wait until 13 weeks...just a few more days. We saw little Butterball yesterday and it nothing short of absolutely amazing. I have pictures in my journal.

Great pictures Anna!!


----------



## Dragonfly

A medium told my mum in 6 months a girl would be born, well thats me then lol but several have told me this to. Now it can be either one of the other but i knew it was a girl anyway and i was right when I knew william was a boy. I could have told my mum that for free.


----------



## mommy2baby2

Well ladies, I'm officially 14 weeks. I've been over in the 2nd Tri off and on but now it's "official". I'm so happy and so excited that I've made it to this point. I've had 2 miscarriages since Oct 09 and it was very emotionally draining. But I've known since the start that this was a strong baby and am so thrilled.

See you all in the second trimester!! :baby:

:dust:


----------



## Chatterbox84

mommy2baby2 said:


> Well ladies, I'm officially 14 weeks. I've been over in the 2nd Tri off and on but now it's "official". I'm so happy and so excited that I've made it to this point. I've had 2 miscarriages since Oct 09 and it was very emotionally draining. But I've known since the start that this was a strong baby and am so thrilled.
> 
> See you all in the second trimester!! :baby:
> 
> :dust:

Congratulations *mommy2baby2*, you must be so relieved and can finally relax and enjoy your pregnancy :) See you over at 2nd tri in a couple of weeks!

xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated your info babybear. 

Had an appointment yesterday and midwife couldnt find heartbeat with doppler because baby is down low in the pelvis so she did another ultrasound :happydance: got to see baby and it was so sweet!


----------



## bubbywings

Hi I am relatively new here. I had a miscarriage in November 2009 and we are now due November 9th. I am finally starting to feel "safe" enough to allow myself to be happy without worrying as much. I hope you guys allow me to join your group.


----------



## anna matronic

bubbywings said:


> Hi I am relatively new here. I had a miscarriage in November 2009 and we are now due November 9th. I am finally starting to feel "safe" enough to allow myself to be happy without worrying as much. I hope you guys allow me to join your group.

Sorry about your loss :hugs:

Welcome you are due day before me :)


----------



## rowleypolie

bubbywings said:


> Hi I am relatively new here. I had a miscarriage in November 2009 and we are now due November 9th. I am finally starting to feel "safe" enough to allow myself to be happy without worrying as much. I hope you guys allow me to join your group.

so glad anna welcomed you because some how I forgot to add your name! welcome to the group!


----------



## bubbywings

Thank you for the add and for the warm welcome!


----------



## Dragonfly

I want my ticker to hurry up and move up a box :(


----------



## anna matronic

rowleypolie said:


> bubbywings said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am relatively new here. I had a miscarriage in November 2009 and we are now due November 9th. I am finally starting to feel "safe" enough to allow myself to be happy without worrying as much. I hope you guys allow me to join your group.
> 
> so glad anna welcomed you because some how I forgot to add your name! welcome to the group!Click to expand...

Tut tut Rowley you are slacking :haha:


----------



## fairygirl

Argh, I don't feel ready to move. It is scary in the main 2nd tri forum.


----------



## janelouise

fairygirl said:


> Argh, I don't feel ready to move. It is scary in the main 2nd tri forum.

bless you, bet you have been dying to get other there and now its scary!! :hugs: go enjoy it lovely you have made it that far!! i cant wait to get over there x


----------



## Dragonfly

I thought third trimester entering that was scary as theres the baby forum to follow that, no more trimesters.


----------



## fairygirl

Part of it is being at the beginning of a trimester again. Then realising you're there til 27 weeks which feels so far away!


----------



## babybear

I don't know about anyone else but it only seems like 5 minute since my ticker said 4 weeks..now we're all venturing off in to 2nd tri.


----------



## bushtwins

Hi all

We are new to the forum, my wife is 12 weeks and 2 days. We had our first scan on Friday and found out we are having non id twins! We are both so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Dragonfly

congrats and welcome! how do you know its non id twins? I take it thats identical twins? sorry I am ignorant lol 

Just reading up about my new place, seems to have a lot of ghosts about it, eeek! should not be reading what others are saying. I just hope my part is ok.


----------



## Lydiarose

I reallly should be in second tri but i cant leave all my friends here haha! x


----------



## bushtwins

We are having non identical twins they could tell at the scan as they are in seperate sacks and each have their own placenta. They are due on the 19/11 although we have been told they won't go full term and more then likely be 38 weeks. Can't wait until our next scan now!


----------



## jennyellen13

congrats bushtwins, love the scan pic! :) its quiet here because most of us have moved over to 2nd tri xx


----------



## rowleypolie

updated and added you bushtwins! Exciting how many twins we have now! you guys will be blessed double time! I have 3 friends with twins (2 non identical and 1 identical) and trust me your life will never be the same! Double the work means double the blessings though- so its an exciting new adventure!


----------



## Dragonfly

bushtwins said:


> We are having non identical twins they could tell at the scan as they are in seperate sacks and each have their own placenta. They are due on the 19/11 although we have been told they won't go full term and more then likely be 38 weeks. Can't wait until our next scan now!


cool I didnt know thats how they told. Yeah twins usually come slightly early. :baby:Maybe the 38 weeks.


----------



## pinklizzy

I had my scan today, it was amazing to see the little bubs, upside down for the whole scan! I've been dated at 13 weeks today so my due date is now November 16th :cloud9:


----------



## Happyhayley

Had sex on saturday with my husband for the first time since I last had spotting. No spotting. I feel so happy We waited for a month I guess. I was trying to wait till I was offically 2nd tri but my doctor did a pap smear a few days before that and I bled then and she assured me any bleeding was definatly sex induced and would not hurt the baby so I felt even if I spotted I'd be okay. BUT THERE WAS NOTHING!!!

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow. I wanted to be 12 so bad but now I want to be 14 so I can say yay I'm 2nd trimester and yay my ticker moved up...2 more weeks just 2

This thursday we're going for the down syndrom scan. I'm hoping the baby will be more formed then just a smudge


----------



## babybear

pinklizzy said:


> I had my scan today, it was amazing to see the little bubs, upside down for the whole scan! I've been dated at 13 weeks today so my due date is now November 16th :cloud9:

Same as me :) i went for my scan on friday expecting to told I was 12 wks exactly only to be told I was 4 days ahead. I just hope this baby is not as stubborn as my first of it'll be another december baby for me.


----------



## anna matronic

Ok, so this is a really silly question! I am just looking at all you guys whose dates have changed by only a couple of days. My dates stayed the same at my scan. My baby measured slightly smaller than average, but only a teeny bit. If they date based on measurements and measurements are only correct to within a week how can they change your dates by a few days?

I really don't get it. keeping my dates the same means faf all to me except maybe that I ov'd bang on time, as I wasn't checking, who knows :D

Intrigued, 

From East Sussex xx


----------



## Dragonfly

My dates are the same as they wont change it if its within 7 days, if they did I would be due on the 21st and not 16th so I left mine how it was but wont be shocked if i go past the 16th. Plus I dont want to go backwards! baby should be 5 cm mines just below that its not the law they have to measure that just a guide line all babies are different. I still think mines a girl as WIlliam was larger than normal.


----------



## janelouise

scan tomz really cant wait to see how little one has grown!! i hope my dates dont get put back they can put them forward as much as they like tho lol


----------



## you&me

MY LMP was 2nd Feb...so by that my due date was the 9th Nov...but I had my positive OPK on saturday 13th...so I knew they would change my date a few days as I knew I conceived on that saturday, or on valentine's day...I always conceive a few days earlier than the 14 day mid cycle...and yep...my date was changed to the 6th november, looking like I did conceive on that saturday the day I got my positive ovulation test!!

I always knew I ovulated a few days earlier in my cycle..but the one we actively started trying to conceive on (first cycle), was this cycle that I tested...and fell pregnant :happydance:


----------



## TySonNMe

I measured a few days ahead too Anna. They kept my dates the same anyway. The ultrasounds tech just said if anything I'll go into labor a few days early, but it's just an estimate. She said that OH and I are both tall so the baby might be long.


----------



## Happyhayley

At first they thought I was a week earlier then I was but at a second scan they said my baby had caught up and was now matching my dates which was great because I knew my dates were right. 

I think even though you read all things about when babies develop what I think all babies are different and grow at different rates just like they do after you have them. If your sure on your dates I dont think the ultrasound makes much different. 

Last pregnancy they told me I was a week ahead and I had him right on my due date and he just turned out to be on the bigger side


----------



## TySonNMe

I agree happyhayley. At any rate, a due date is estimated. I think I read somewhere that only 1 out of 20 women actually give birth on their due date.


----------



## Happyhayley

I was just looking for some advice. We are considering the name Madelyn for a girl and I want it to be pronounced mad-a-lynn not mad-a-line I was just wondering for spelling if Madeline looks more like it should be LINE and Madelyn is my LYNN. Or if I'm speilling the name all strange its actually different. We like Mady as short


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah my mum popped on all her due dates, so she says and cant understand why I was late with william because she wasnt. She also farted us out with no bother,. yeah she is one of them woman you want to kick in the face with the way she goes on about how easy it all is and not a bit of sympathy for anyone who even has nausea. 

I cant think of names, I didnt get williams till a day before he was born because that was Darrens dads name and he is dead so we named him after him. I like Elizabeth but then it would be shortened to Liz of beth. Dont know really till closer to time. My mum thinks names like Ruppert and Ruddolf are appropriate, yeah you can tell she choose my name.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Happyhayley said:


> I was just looking for some advice. We are considering the name Madelyn for a girl and I want it to be pronounced mad-a-lynn not mad-a-line I was just wondering for spelling if Madeline looks more like it should be LINE and Madelyn is my LYNN. Or if I'm speilling the name all strange its actually different. We like Mady as short

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Thats the name me and my husband have chose for our lo if its a girl!!!! :D!!! We are going to spell it Madelynn because my mom's middle name is lynn so we incorporated that into the name! I love the name, the first time I looked at girls names and read that one, i knew i wanted a little girl named that :)


----------



## rowleypolie

anna matronic said:


> Ok, so this is a really silly question! I am just looking at all you guys whose dates have changed by only a couple of days. My dates stayed the same at my scan. My baby measured slightly smaller than average, but only a teeny bit. If they date based on measurements and measurements are only correct to within a week how can they change your dates by a few days?
> 
> I really don't get it. keeping my dates the same means faf all to me except maybe that I ov'd bang on time, as I wasn't checking, who knows :D
> 
> Intrigued,
> 
> From East Sussex xx

technically you are right- the due date is really more like a due week- and the docs here at my hospital refuse to change your dates unless you are more then 2 weeks off. I think its just exciting for these girls to think they dont have as long to wait- but baby will come whenever it wants- they dont know what day they are due :) either way due dates are really just for fun i was a week late with DD but i dont think she was really late- she came exactly when she wanted to! :rofl:


----------



## Happyhayley

I had to go to the second page to find the november sparklers this morning while janurary and december were on the first page...getting awful quiet here as time goes on. 2 more weeks for me I'm 12 weeks today though which they say is like when you get to the safe period where the mc rate drops off...so somehow I feel its like crossing some sort of safe line


----------



## Dragonfly

woohooo 13 weeks!! 3 days till next box 2nd tri.


----------



## Happyhayley

woo drangonfly I think our weeks change on the same day...every tuesday??? And your just 1 week ahead


----------



## Dragonfly

yep, I love tuesdays lol its shopping day and week change day.


----------



## NewMoon

I am miscarrying... Have been fearing this for the past 4 weeks since they saw structural abnormalities on an early scan. Please can you add my baby to the angels xxx


----------



## Lenka

NewMoon said:


> I am miscarrying... Have been fearing this for the past 4 weeks since they saw structural abnormalities on an early scan. Please can you add my baby to the angels xxx

ow hunny...big hugs to you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Happyhayley

So sorry NewMoon. Prayers are with you


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry Newmoon :hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

im sorry new moon :(


----------



## lolpants

aww so sorry to hear that - hope to see you back in 1st Tri ASAP 
Lol xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

so sorry newmoon


----------



## Dragonfly

sorry newmoon :cry::hugs:


----------



## TySonNMe

So sorry newmoon :hugs:


----------



## Cocobelle

Really sorry to hear that newmoon xx


----------



## Happyhayley

So I was all big talk yesterday that I felt ready for 2nd tri because my boobs dont hurt anymore and I no longer worry about bleeding or mc. and I dont have ms nearly as bad. And then I got up this morning. And had the worst bought of MS yet. It hurt and made my eyes water and made me retch really loudly and now I'm at work and I have a really bad headache and I hope they let me go home early...sometiems they do if its not busy...so I guess I really need my last 2 weeks in 1st trimester after all


----------



## Dragonfly

My ms is gone now, i dare say that so quick as i did before and it came back. Theres a difference in this pregnancy and the last one thats for sure i am forgetting I am pregnant here. I think i made up for it in last pregnancy being bed/toilet ridden the whole time. Next scan is 6th of July. cant wait! Thats the proper detailed scan, they wont tell sex and I dont ever want them to anyway but I always want to see if i can see and argue with my other half as he says its a boy and i say its a girl.


----------



## newbie

hello ladies,
Gosh I havent posted anything in a while.
We finally made our news public yesterday - felt so good!!
Got my 12 week scan next week - even though I'll actually be 13 and a bit weeks! Stupid hospital mucking it up!!

How is everyone??

xx


----------



## janelouise

newbie said:


> hello ladies,
> Gosh I havent posted anything in a while.
> We finally made our news public yesterday - felt so good!!
> Got my 12 week scan next week - even though I'll actually be 13 and a bit weeks! Stupid hospital mucking it up!!
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> xx

been wondering how you have been getting on lovely!!! can you believe we have made it too 12 weeks :happydance: i will be 13 on friday!! 
pain about scan but at least baby will be a lovely size for photo let me know how you get on!! mines was yesterday pic on side he/she was a sleep upside down and wouldnt move the whole scan!!!


----------



## Anna1982

wanted to wish you healthy happy pregnancys!
from a former november sparkler 2008 and 2009!! (yet both my boys were three weeks early and came in october lol)

good luck ladies and congratulations


----------



## rowleypolie

:hugs: NewMoon sorry it took me so long to respond... Hope you make it make to first tri soon.

this thread has been quiet lately! If you want anything updated it might be best to do it in the 2nd tri thread so its updated there as well.


----------



## caz101

Sorry to hear your news Newmoon x


----------



## ruthyni

Hi Dragonfly!
Just noticed ur scan is 6th July.......same as me! and we're both in N.I!
It seems sooooo long away!!

xx


----------



## Mumtobe1985

hey i am pretty much new here but had my scan on tuesday everything is fine and i am due 22nd november makes me 12+3 hope to gte to know u all xx:happydance:


----------



## wifenmom

hey ladies, i've been MIA for a while, DH and I moved a nice HUGE move 11hr drive. I've been sick and then we've been without internet. I can't believe we're moving to 2nd tri VERY VERY soon!!!


----------



## angelpuss

Hello ladies

Have been away for a few weeks...no computer at work and having an extension built at home have kept me away.

Had my "12 week" dating scan yesterday, only to find that I'm actually 16 wks!!! So, I'm leaving the November Sparklers :cry: and moving to the October Bumpkins!!! :wohoo:

Good luck ladies...second trimester is nearly here :hugs:


----------



## Dragonfly

ruthyni said:


> Hi Dragonfly!
> Just noticed ur scan is 6th July.......same as me! and we're both in N.I!
> It seems sooooo long away!!
> 
> xx

cool where is your scan? be weird if we didnt know each other and you where sitting in the same waiting room lol


----------



## ruthyni

Dragonfly said:


> ruthyni said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dragonfly!
> Just noticed ur scan is 6th July.......same as me! and we're both in N.I!
> It seems sooooo long away!!
> 
> xx
> 
> cool where is your scan? be weird if we didnt know each other and you where sitting in the same waiting room lolClick to expand...

My scan will be in Antrim! cant wait cos i had my first scan at 10+3 and that seems ages agao! Think my ticker has stopped cos im 13 weeks 2moro!
xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

angelpuss said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Have been away for a few weeks...no computer at work and having an extension built at home have kept me away.
> 
> Had my "12 week" dating scan yesterday, only to find that I'm actually 16 wks!!! So, I'm leaving the November Sparklers :cry: and moving to the October Bumpkins!!! :wohoo:
> 
> Good luck ladies...second trimester is nearly here :hugs:

o gosh! lol what a shock! congrats! did u find out the sex?:hugs:


----------



## Eskimobabys

wifenmom said:


> hey ladies, i've been MIA for a while, DH and I moved a nice HUGE move 11hr drive. I've been sick and then we've been without internet. I can't believe we're moving to 2nd tri VERY VERY soon!!!

well i hope u loveing ur new place!:happydance:


----------



## ladymilly

hey ladies :flower: so hows everyone feeling? im still so tired and starving all the time :haha: my sickney seems to go away when im eating :dohh:getting a few early nights though so feeling better during the days :thumbup: scan is next week :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: cant wait. so excited :cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

ruthyni said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruthyni said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dragonfly!
> Just noticed ur scan is 6th July.......same as me! and we're both in N.I!
> It seems sooooo long away!!
> 
> xx
> 
> cool where is your scan? be weird if we didnt know each other and you where sitting in the same waiting room lolClick to expand...
> 
> My scan will be in Antrim! cant wait cos i had my first scan at 10+3 and that seems ages agao! Think my ticker has stopped cos im 13 weeks 2moro!
> xxClick to expand...

I am in Newry hospital so wont see ya but we due around same date anyway I have two due dates I think mines really 21st of nov but they keep the same to go with periods. Plus mine has me further ahead lol


Was peed at mum tonight, she aint seem my son in 2 months as i had to ask her not to come in for her attidude was upsetting him and she wouldnt come in and behave she choose to sit outside when dad visits. So she came in, william went to her as she dropped her attitude obviously and we didnt speak. I tried but I wasnt getting a response which was probably for the best. I showed her my scan pic and she just looked and handed it back, not a word. I seem to be the only one pleased I am pregnant on both sides of the family. :cry everyone could have at least faked a smile or faked congrats ! Seems to be less and less coming near. Defo think theres some jealously about there. They didnt have what i have for my kids so there for i should have nothing either. Even when I said where i was moving to i got opposition! ffs some familes! if only we could choose them.


----------



## rowleypolie

updated! 

congrats on getting 4 extra weeks angelpuss! I am so jealous!


----------



## Dragonfly

yeah i am second trimester I moved up a box!!


----------



## janelouise

when does 2 trim start i thought it was 13 weeks but forum says 14weeks?


----------



## Dragonfly

13 . 3 on ticker


----------



## Happyhayley

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. Everything was fine nothing really to report. We got a nice scan photo of the baby looking at us with its little hands near its face. To young to tell the sex of course but I asked anyways. I cant wait to find out the sex. I am dying dying dying to know. We FINALLY agreed on some names. I know its a long way away but I hate not knowing what we want to name our babies. But now after many names where the other person was wishy washy about them we have 2 that we both love. John Michael Young or Cassidy Laura Young


----------



## Happyhayley

Its so quiet here and I guess thats because within 2 weeks we should have all moved over to 2nd tri. and I think more then half of the days of november already have...I go next week


----------



## Dragonfly

I am floating about here between the two. Had some in law agro today, my OH is not right over it all and I hate seeing him like this. Why cant people just stay out of others lives instead of causing trouble. So I have cut yet more people who lie out of my life. Time to stop being so nice I think.


----------



## anna matronic

Some of my friends are starting to notice DH (this is DickHead not darling husband) has deleted me off facebook. I am not explaining anything so will just have to say "dunno ask him"

On the bright side my nt results were good 1:9400 :)


----------



## Dragonfly

whos dickhead?


----------



## Eskimobabys

im guessing the FOB lol


----------



## Happyhayley

thats ridiculous deleteing your pregnant partner (not sure if your married or not) off facebook when shes having your baby


----------



## Dragonfly

oh when she said not darling husband I assumed, Well dickhead is appropriate then. Think i lost 25 friends this week off facebook lol 8 or 9 where other halfs family and god knows where the rest went.


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats on the A+ scan happyhayley! 

DF, when does our box move up again? I think we're due date buddies. I think you said 16w+?d?

anna, sorry DickHead is being just that. Congrats on the low risk ratios!


----------



## Dragonfly

I have to go and check , if i go and mess with the ticker site i can find out, if its 16 thats not to far away!


----------



## Dragonfly

18 weeks it goes up 5 weeks to go.


----------



## anna matronic

Sorry yes, DH is FOB lol :D

He is currently going through a you have screwed up my life episode. Hmmm, I'm the one duffed up and on my own, never to have much of a life again!

Only kidding, it's all a bloody long mess of a story really :(


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Had my scan today ...was amazing! Was in there for 20minutes and everything is just perfect! There's measurements matched mine spot on! 

Wanna show u girls the picture but my bloody camera is broken *scries*


----------



## TySonNMe

5 more weeks! Thanks for checking DF!

Happy your scan went well Lucy!


----------



## Dragonfly

actually if you want to get technical its 4 weeks and 4 days :D


----------



## TySonNMe

LoL even better!


----------



## Happyhayley

Yay I'm done work! let the weekend begin


----------



## janelouise

Lucy_lu_84 said:


> Had my scan today ...was amazing! Was in there for 20minutes and everything is just perfect! There's measurements matched mine spot on!
> 
> Wanna show u girls the picture but my bloody camera is broken *scries*

shame about not getting a photo up :growlmad: glad all is well tho xx


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

thanks girls...omg can move over to 2nd tri now!! Scary!


----------



## rowleypolie

its so quiet in here- i would move just to have people to talk to :)


----------



## newbie

oh gosh, I really need to get back in the routine of coming on here! Been feeling better though so less time lounging around with the laptop, more time getting my house back to a reasonable state from my weeks of lounging!!!

Ah glad your scan went well janelouise!!

Can't believe we're at 12weeks (well almost) already!!! So can't wait for my scan on weds. Had a few jittery feelings of what if somethings wrong, but as I saw bubs at 7 weeks and still got symtems etc then I'm sure everythings fine. Can't wait to see baby and head of to mothercare after and buy a little something. 
With our other two we brought a little teddy after our 12 week scan that we took to hosptial when they were born and then it went in there memory box when they were older and less interested in teddies. Hoping to keep the tradition going.

so, I guess everyones moving on to 2nd tri over the coming weeks??

xxx


----------



## Chatterbox84

I've just realised I'm officially moving over to 2nd tri from Wednesday!! Or do I go now?? Confused!!


----------



## Lolly W

Is anyone still here?! 

I guess it's 2nd tri for me next week some time but, for now, this is still my home.

Am I alone?

xx


----------



## Dragonfly

I went over when the ticker moved up to 13.3 thats out of the green band into the yellow one thats good enough for me lol I am between the two here.


----------



## Kerry.

Had my dating scan today.. It was amazing! Baby Bear stretched twice and then turned over hehe! OH is convinced it's a boy


----------



## TySonNMe

Congrats Kerry!


----------



## newbie

Have my scan tomorrow, getting more and more nervous the closer it gets!!
xxxx


----------



## TySonNMe

Good luck tomorrow newbie!


----------



## rai

I'm still here. I'm at 12+3 today. I had a scan at 8+5 and all was good. Fetal HB was 175 and Speggy (that's what we call LO) was 2.1 cm. 

My next scan is next week (May 25). After that I will be ready to move over. 

I don't know I'm so scared. Trying to think positive...but still I am scared. I've been here lurking (mainly because I've been reading threads on my phone) so I haven't been posting too much.

My EDD right now is Nov 26 (the day after thanksgiving in the US)!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## rai

How do you get the November Sparkler's pic for the siggy?


----------



## rai

Lolly W said:


> Is anyone still here?!
> 
> I guess it's 2nd tri for me next week some time but, for now, this is still my home.
> 
> Am I alone?
> 
> xx


How are you doing Lolly? I think our due dates are very close.


----------



## lolpants

Hi Rai

I believe the links for the signature thingy is on the 1st page

Good luck for ur scan tomorrow - I really would come straight over too 2nd tri as very quiet here now

Lol xx


----------



## Chatterbox84

I'm officially moving over to 2nd tri tomorrow, so for anyone thats left here in November Sparklers good luck and see you over there soon :flower:

xx


----------



## newbie

arghh, got my scan this afternoon and I've been up most of the night being sick! Timing or what?!!!!!


----------



## Lenka

Hang on there girls! :) I think i will be the last on standing, due 29th - 30th November! Not that I am overly chatty eaither...Having a scan on 24th May (my birthday!!!) and moving over two.

I feel so much better, stopped being sick (only a little in the morning) and everybody says I look better.. My skin is clearer and I have more energy.

Hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## Dragonfly

great i started having ms again but i think its because i dont have time to eat getting everything done in the mornings there for my stomach is hungry and one small thing in it like orange jiuce dosnt sit well at all.


----------



## Happyhayley

So I haven't been on in awhile but I am now 13 weeks. Very excited to be going to 2nd tri soon. I found out yesterday my cousin is pregnant 1 month behind me I am happy for her but the selfish side of me feels like she stole my thunder. But it will be nice to have babies so close in age.


----------



## Dragonfly

ah you get to have your baby first hayley so when she goes your stole her thunder :)


----------



## Happyhayley

haha I know but with my first baby he was the only new baby in so long and he still gets so much attention and love. Where as with this one I feel like my new baby will only get like a month of attention and then her baby will come I know that stupid and really selfish of me. Plus I know my mom will love my baby because its her grandchild and I know on my husbands side it will still be the only new baby.


----------



## Dragonfly

With parents the try to give same to both babies but what I found is no one actually is excited or even nice about me being pregnant again, poeple dont ask how I am,. they dont say anything about scan pics, no excitment at all! I already got one stupid comment about how I will know what tired really is in 6 months time, ffs that was said I dont know how many times when I was pregnant with william and it wasnt anywhere near as bad everyone made it out to be, you think they didnt want kids with how they go on. I think thats awful saying that to anyone, its a happy time stop dragging them down because you had it bad. Sorry went off on one there lol 

My best mate text me to see how i was getting on in scan, none of darrens ones ever asked! no congrats of any of them. well they arnt speaking to us over sometihng else now so we are getting some peace here from their phone calls. I think they are jealous of where we are moving to also, wanted us in a crappy house near them and blew up when I objected because it had no garden and an alley full of broken glass! errm hello I am not raising kids here! so I found something that will cost me less and is everything you want to raise a child in.


----------



## Happyhayley

Wow thats very insensitive. I know what you mean about the scans. I am so excited about them and show them my photos and both sets of parents are like oh...you cant really see it...it looks like an alien...and its like what do you want a photo from a portrait studio...show a bit more excitement please


----------



## Dragonfly

My mum handed mine back and never said a word and darrens mum hasnt even spoke to me since darren told them I was pregnant. I do not know what their prob is we never ask them for anything and they never get anything they just arnt happy thet darren is with me as they use him to do things. Now he isnt speaking to them as someone owed him money that knows they and they went against him and fell out with him. His sisters mates own him money for tattoos he done but she rather protect them. Oh the abuse I got was unreal! i wasnt even involved and they where spreading lies about me saying i was slagging darren off on my facebook when they are all blocked from my facebook??? and that I was sending nasty messages to his aunt when they looked at the send box and i proved i didnt. Even accused me of writing stuff through his facebook. Then accused darren of being a tool theif from some van his sis boyfriend left her months ago to be fixed, said his tools where now missing from it and darren took them. ?? they all gang up and spread shit. I thought my mum was bad they make my mum look like mother Teresa. Thats the jist of it, they never liked me, only invoted me for xmas dinner at theirs once when I was pregnant and we are together years because darren wouldnt leave me when I was preg on my own at xmas. I never went not even last year.


----------



## newbie

Well I had my scan and they put me forward a bit, updated my ticker! so......................off to 2nd tri!xxxx


ok thats not my updated ticker - guess it didnt work, best try again!


----------



## Ginger1

Congratulations!

I've got mine today and I'm terrified! :sad1:

I think I've been reading too many threads posted by the poor ladies who have had MMC's discovered at the first scan.:nope:


----------



## Chatterbox84

Ginger1 said:


> I've got mine today and I'm terrified! :sad1:
> 
> I think I've been reading too many threads posted by the poor ladies who have had MMC's discovered at the first scan.:nope:

I was exactly the same, but try not to worry too much about it - though I remember its impossible! You won't be reassured until she tells you 'there's the heartbeat' :cloud9: 

Think positive and try to relax, otherwise you'll be a blubbing relieved wreck like I was and bubs will be bouncing all over the place!! :cry::happydance: 

All I read was the MMC stories too (I was convinced I'd had one) but remember a lot of the ladies have had (and go on to have) full term healthy pregnancies as well. 

Try to stay calm and good luck :thumbup: xx xx


----------



## Lenka

Gosh I am the same girls....My scan is not till 24th May, which is my birthday...I can't imagine if i had a MMC, the memories will stay for the rest of my life.....Brrrr.....Please little one be ok!!!!


----------



## Happyhayley

Don't worry to much. Everything will be fine :)


----------



## Ginger1

Well, I was worrying for nothing:happydance:

Baby is absolutely fine....dating at 13 plus 2 rather than 12 plus 4 as we first thought, and was very lively and waving at us:yipee:

I don't think I've ever been so relieved/happy in my life!! Thanks all you lovely ladies on this forum just for being here!:hugs:

Here he/she is!! It made me laugh to see that they'd felt the need to record that I was female on the scan too!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/nbroadbridge/baaabyywebsize.jpg


----------



## Chatterbox84

yaaay! :happydance:

What a lovely clear pic too, you can see the ear and everything!! Fab they've moved you on nearly a week as well, they put me back and I was gutted! Only a few more days til you're in second tri!

I had to giggle that they made a note you're a lady too :rofl: but I guess they use them on men for other stuff too (obvs not baby stuff!)

So chuffed for you, I know just how you were feeling :winkwink:

xx


----------



## SilasLove

Dragonfly said:


> With parents the try to give same to both babies but what I found is no one actually is excited or even nice about me being pregnant again, poeple dont ask how I am,. they dont say anything about scan pics, no excitment at all! I already got one stupid comment about how I will know what tired really is in 6 months time, ffs that was said I dont know how many times when I was pregnant with william and it wasnt anywhere near as bad everyone made it out to be, you think they didnt want kids with how they go on. I think thats awful saying that to anyone, its a happy time stop dragging them down because you had it bad. Sorry went off on one there lol
> 
> My best mate text me to see how i was getting on in scan, none of darrens ones ever asked! no congrats of any of them. well they arnt speaking to us over sometihng else now so we are getting some peace here from their phone calls. I think they are jealous of where we are moving to also, wanted us in a crappy house near them and blew up when I objected because it had no garden and an alley full of broken glass! errm hello I am not raising kids here! so I found something that will cost me less and is everything you want to raise a child in.

I feel ya! I believe that if this baby is not a girl that my family wont have much to do with it at all. My mom wont even take my son for a while because she thinks he is too spoiled, but talks about taking the new baby all the time. I guess my problem is a bit switched, but I already know that if I am having another boy that it wont get much attention at all.

Plus my cousin is having a little girl in September, so if I am having a boy it wont get much attention, as well as my son wont get much attention because my family has always favored girls more than boys. So, I have a feeling I will be getting very upset in the future with my family.


----------



## Happyhayley

I feel that way too. Everyone wants a girl so badly in my family if this one is a boy they wont care as much. And I think they'll care even less if my cousin has a girl


----------



## Dragonfly

I get asked stupid questions like what am I going to do if its a girl *shocked faces* errm why whats wrong with that? apparently its not right they ever share a room brother and sis. Well they best get over it as they will have to. Or the fact I cant give hand me downs from william , not like i wouldnt buy a think for the new baby girl or boy! i wouldnt have it all in hand me downs like I was. Thers a few things William had very young that he got no wear out of so they are ok. I think my mum creates problems where there isnt one. She always does that comes pout with weird unlikely scenarios and makes mountains out of them without considering how adaptable everyone else can be. My aunt asked how I was today! and I actually was chatting to my local MP about stuff and got on to breastfeed and she was breastfeeding her baby to! :O first person I met who breastfeed face to face not on the internet! she agrees no one helps in hospitals and had the same experience. 


Oh and my mum and everyone has said they will take out William and they never did. Not once did anyone but us take him out and he is 15 months old. People just say things like that. 

I cant lie on my belly any more i can feel bump and its not comfy so i must be growing under this mountain of flab.


----------



## anna matronic

Oh girls this is so sad. It's a baby and babies are gorgeous :D

My mum is just happy to be getting her second grandkid (not that she was expecting it from me lol, which kinda makes him/her more special I think)


----------



## Dragonfly

I be happy with either :) I have no preference. I cant wait till this baby comes as its his/her first xmas and I loved williams! darren couldnt wait to get him up to open the presents and he will understand it a wee tiny bit more and I just cant wait! I will be in my new place to! yay! i hope it snows and all. Dam its not even summer and I want it to snow lol better than raining constantly lol


----------



## Happyhayley

My ticker moved up a box :) I think that means I can go to 2nd tri. I was going to wait till I was 14 weeks but its very quiet in here and I'm kind of over all the posts in the first trimester about bleeding and mc and stuff. I worried about that too but I dont feel so worried anymore. I think I'm going to move. Cant wait to see the rest of you over there


----------



## majm1241

I'll be there next week! :D


----------



## jstarr

whens everyone going to 2nd tri? its strange to be saying that lol :) nice though

had a scan and they put me forward a couple of days so due date is 24th nov now yay


----------



## Lenka

Hey girls! I found that too that all the posts are not relevant anymore..I will be there next week. Having my scan on Monday (at last) and will join you from there x


----------



## rai

Dragonfly: Your son is sooooo cute!! Makes me want to eat him (sorry don't know where that came from. LOL).

My scan is coming up on Tuesday.. I'll be moving over toe 2nd tri then, providing all goes well.

Umm, my ticker is not updated. Based on my last scan, I'm 12+5.


----------



## Dragonfly

Thanks Rai he has that effect on people they all want to steal him off me, never when he is upset though lol he has a certain look and charm even about the way he goes on. Wee weirdo I call him as he is like a little house wife earlier taking his cloths off and taking them over to the laundry earlier and yesterday morning he was standing in the mirror combing his hair and brushing his teeth. Wish he would change his own nappy if he wants to be Mr Independent already lol


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> Thanks Rai he has that effect on people they all want to steal him off me, never when he is upset though lol he has a certain look and charm even about the way he goes on. Wee weirdo I call him as he is like a little house wife earlier taking his cloths off and taking them over to the laundry earlier and yesterday morning he was standing in the mirror combing his hair and brushing his teeth. Wish he would change his own nappy if he wants to be Mr Independent already lol

He sorts Laundry??!!! :happydance: Can I have him...pretty please?? I'm still trying to get my hubby to separate lights from darks.

Ok. Had my second dr appt today. Unfortunately, no sonogram was done. :( But I heard baby heartbeat @ 156 beats per minutes. All is well. I'm officially out of first tri!!:happydance:

Am I the last one to cross over?


----------



## Dragonfly

You are in 2nd your ticker moved :) I just see this on my cp come up still. 

William cleans other peoples houses, he was in darren mates house and spotted a brush and went for it and starting brushing the floor. He can say "hey Salem" to the cat and repeat just about anything anyone says. Really amazed at him. Everyone wants him but they cant have him till he is in a bad mood lol and he is only in a mood when he falls asleep on me aty night then i have to move him to bed and he hates being woke. I wake up in the mornings and wait for him and the other half to wake up the lazy sods laying their arms sprawled and legs everywhere.


----------



## ladymilly

hi girls :flower: should i be over in 2nd tri now or is it next week :shrug:


----------



## rai

Dragonfly said:


> You are in 2nd your ticker moved :) I just see this on my cp come up still.
> 
> William cleans other peoples houses, he was in darren mates house and spotted a brush and went for it and starting brushing the floor. He can say "hey Salem" to the cat and repeat just about anything anyone says. Really amazed at him. Everyone wants him but they cant have him till he is in a bad mood lol and he is only in a mood when he falls asleep on me aty night then i have to move him to bed and he hates being woke. I wake up in the mornings and wait for him and the other half to wake up the lazy sods laying their arms sprawled and legs everywhere.

HEHEHEHE. I just updated my ticker. Wow, it's cool to see it on the 4th baby. Sort of makes it feel real...... I've been scared to move over until this dr appt. Just wanted to make sure everything was okay first. Now we will start telling more of our friends. 

Okay, so William does laundry AND he cleans. You better be careful, someone may try to report you to child services! LOL. Aww, he sounds adorable. I like them in the baby stage, but hubby likes them at the stage when they can walk and express themselve in words... So William sounds like the perfect age for him. How about this. When I have my LO, I send him by you so that you can have William train him on how to be the perfect child. :)


----------

